# Auriol Weather Station



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 18:17)

Criei este tópico para ajuda aos detentores da estação.

Lanço já o meu problema: protegi o sensor com uma manga de ventilação arejada, mas a máxima de hoje foi 6ºC acima da previsão, mas mal o sol desaparece, tipo uma nuvem passa a frente ou se põe no horizonte, a temperatura volta à normalidade.Sofre uma queda brutal.

AJUDEM-ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

P.S. não posso ainda comprara um sensor extra


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Pedro, o que entendes por uma queda brutal, ou melhor, que descida tiveste no valor? 
Só para perceber um pouco melhor o que se passa.


----------



## Puma (24 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

Pois, a estação irá ter sempre as temperaturas máximas inflacionadas.

É preciso saber que tipo de manga de ventilação foi usada e se a sua colocação é a mais apropriada.

Não dá para colocar uma foto ??


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

Pedro, quando regressares do "Brasil" , explica um pouco melhor a tua última tarefa em relação à protecção do teu sensor.
_Até mais logo..._


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Puma disse:


> Pois, a estação irá ter sempre as temperaturas máximas inflacionadas.
> 
> É preciso saber que tipo de manga de ventilação foi usada e se a sua colocação é a mais apropriada.
> 
> Não dá para colocar uma foto ??



Só na próxima 4ª.

-----------------

joseoliveira, explica-me a do "Brasil".


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

Pedro disse:


> joseoliveira, explica-me a do "Brasil".



Já não estás por aqui, só agora pude, desculpa..., mas estive durante algum tempo à espera que dissesses alguma coisa acerca da tua nova criação e reparei que durante todo esse tempo estiveste no "Seguimento Brasil 2010", só isso! 

Então assim que possas explica-nos tudo.


----------



## lmviana (25 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

eu comprei essa estação em dezembro, na promoção do lidl, mas.... os parafusos do anenometro ja estao a ganhar ferrugem, antevejo problemas qd tiver de trocar as pilhas, alguem com esta estação esta com o mesmo problema? ja agora se kiser comprar o sensor de temperatura extra alguem sabe onde o arranjo? obrigado ppl


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2010 às 19:34)

lmviana disse:


> eu comprei essa estação em dezembro, na promoção do lidl, mas.... os parafusos do anenometro ja estao a ganhar ferrugem, antevejo problemas qd tiver de trocar as pilhas, alguem com esta estação esta com o mesmo problema?



Não ligues à ferrugem, tenho uma à mais de um ano e também aconteceu o mesmo, mas até ver não causou nenhum problema.


----------



## lmviana (25 Jan 2010 às 19:49)

humm... ja fico mais calmo, mas mesmo assim vou ver se arranjo parafusos identicos mas em latao ou algo que nao ganhe ferrugem... Thanks  .... agora ando com ideias em aumentar o sensor de temperatura... so n sei onde o arranjar


----------



## zejorge (25 Jan 2010 às 20:43)

Olá boa noite

Pois..... a minha estação comprada em Dezembro tem ferrugem não só nos parafusos de fixação ao mastro, como também no anemómetro e catavento.
È pena que quem fabricou este equipamento, não tenha qualquer preocupação em termos de qualidade........ 

zejorge


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

Peço desculpa pela sinceridade, mas já desde há algum tempo, a meu ver já demasiado, que se reclama por aqui por causa de um ou outro problema, alguns até relevantes e que por norma não deviam ocorrer nas estações compradas no Lidl, que como qualquer produto que se compre, a qualidade de nível médio devia ser garantida. 
Dá-me a sensação que modelos anteriores a esta última geração de equipamentos comercializados por esta empresa, não têm apresentado anomalias como as que se denunciam por aqui. Quem os tem que se pronuncie!

Que tal se os próximos equipamentos a serem adquiridos por quem por aqui frequenta este espaço, viessem de outro ponto de venda?
Penso que chegámos a uma etapa em que valia a pena pensar nisto, não?


----------



## Puma (25 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

lmviana disse:


> eu comprei essa estação em dezembro, na promoção do lidl, mas.... os parafusos do anenometro ja estao a ganhar ferrugem, antevejo problemas qd tiver de trocar as pilhas, alguem com esta estação esta com o mesmo problema? ja agora se kiser comprar o sensor de temperatura extra alguem sabe onde o arranjo? obrigado ppl



Olá....

Eu troquei os parafusos que seguram o anemometro e o cata-vento ao mastro bem como os parafusos da tampa da caixa das pilhas por parafusos, porcas e anilhas de aço zincado, pois estava ter o mesmo problema que tu. 


Os pequenos parafusos do anemometro e do cata-vento não troquei, pois considero que é insignificante, e alem disso tive medo de descalibrar alguma coisa.  

No que diz respeito ao sensor extra de temperatura e humidade, ando ansioso por arranjar um e coloca-lo como mandam as regras. 

Mas já testei vários inclusive da Oregon de três canais, mas não são compatíveis com a nossa estação. 

A nossa estação transmite a 434 mhz e a grande maioria é a 433 mhz, daí a incompatibilidade. 

Mas não vou desistir.

Se alguem já o conseguiu que avise.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

lmviana disse:


> eu comprei essa estação em dezembro, na promoção do lidl, mas.... os parafusos do anenometro ja estao a ganhar ferrugem, antevejo problemas qd tiver de trocar as pilhas, alguem com esta estação esta com o mesmo problema? ja agora se kiser comprar o sensor de temperatura extra alguem sabe onde o arranjo? obrigado ppl



O meu colega quando a dele deixou de transmitir, tambem detectou parafusos já com ferrugem....não seria melhor troca-los por outros de melhor qualidade, no caso de um dia precisarem deles e não os conseguirem desapertar....
Ah, a do meu colega voltou a transmitir...


----------



## lmviana (26 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Vou trocar os parafusos sem duvida... "Puma" onde arranjou os parafusos? arranja.se facilmente em qualquer "drogaria"?

Thanks... a n ser este problema n tenho nada a apontar a estação, e outra estação com estas características sairia caro, n?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

lmviana disse:


> Vou trocar os parafusos sem duvida... "Puma" onde arranjou os parafusos? arranja.se facilmente em qualquer "drogaria"?
> 
> Thanks... a n ser este problema n tenho nada a apontar a estação, e outra estação com estas características sairia caro, n?



Já o censeguiu proteger do sol?


----------



## Puma (26 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

lmviana disse:


> Vou trocar os parafusos sem duvida... "Puma" onde arranjou os parafusos? arranja.se facilmente em qualquer "drogaria"?
> 
> Thanks... a n ser este problema n tenho nada a apontar a estação, e outra estação com estas características sairia caro, n?



Olá Imviana.

Troquei todos os parafusos, incluindo porcas e anilhas, pois já estavam a começar a ganhar ferrugem .

Tirei um parafuso de cada tipo e foi a uma drogaria aqui ao pé de mim, e arranjei-os sem problemas.

Creio que no Ali e Leroy Merlin seja igualmente fácil arranjar.

O que não consigo é arranjar um sensor externo compatível com a nossa estação. 

Até já tentei com sensores da Oregon de 3 canais e ... nada


----------



## lmviana (26 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Thanks,  amanha vou trabalhar nisso, aproveitar o tempo estar calmo.

Pedro ainda n o fiz, ja sei que quando esta sol aberto não posso confiar, tenho uma estação mais simples com termómetro interno e externo e esse esta protegido minimamente, para ja vou preocupar.me mais em arranjar outro sensor q inventar neste, o espaço e reduzido para o fazer...


----------



## Puma (28 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Boas…..


Ao fim de ter experimentado vários sensores externos de temperatura e humidade que fossem compatíveis com esta estação, consegui arranjar um sensor compativel 

Trata-se de um sensor externo da marca Oh!Naus & Co com transmissão a 434 Mhz.

Funciona na perfeição com a estação, tendo-o colocado no canal 2 da estação.

Agora é só colocar o sensor como mandam as regras, para ter valores de temperaturas e valores de humidades mais fiáveis.

Ainda vou decidir se compro um RS ou faço um.

Para o preço que a estação me custou, continuo a estar muito contente com ela.

Caso necessitem de alguma ajuda, podem-me contactar. 

Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Puma disse:


> Boas…..
> 
> 
> Ao fim de ter experimentado vários sensores externos de temperatura e humidade que fossem compatíveis com esta estação, consegui arranjar um sensor compativel
> ...



Quanto é que custou o snesor e onde o posso comprar?


----------



## Puma (28 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

Comprei-o no Leroy Merlin de Sintra. 

Existe o sensor mais uma pequena estação meteorologica que custa € 33.95, e tambem  existe o sensor em separado, o qual me custou €24.99.

Até á data estou muito contente com esta aquisição, que já algum tempo ansiava.


Agora é só arranjar um RS.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Jan 2010 às 14:09)

Vou la a ver se o consigo encontrar, parece que os nossos problemas estão resolvidos ! 
Felizmente !


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

0Posso encomendá-la por algum sítio mais perto de Viseu?


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2010 às 16:00)

Mais alguém conseguiu?

Funciona?

Posso comprá-la perto de Viseu?


----------



## Puma (31 Jan 2010 às 09:23)

Boas....

O sensor externo da marca Oh!Naus & Co com transmissão a 434 Mhz continua a funcionar na perfeição. 

Parece-me bastante fiável.

Tenho andado a ver valores de RS razoáveis, e estou com ideias de durante a semana ver em quanto fica um RS feito por mim, seguindo todas as instruções aqui do forum. Depois é só ver se compensa faze-lo manualmente.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> O sensor externo da marca Oh!Naus & Co com transmissão a 434 Mhz continua a funcionar na perfeição.
> 
> ...


Não há nenhuma loja com esse sensor, mais perto de Viseu, é que Sintra é muito para mim...

Edit: Por favor, respondam...


----------



## Puma (4 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

Boas....

Passou uma semana e continuo bastante satisfeito com o sensor externo que arranjei.

Ainda não tive oportunidade de comprar ou fazer um RS.

De qualquer das formas, tenho o sensor colocado numa parede virada a norte, não apanhando nem Sol nem chuva. 

Tenho verificado o seguinte:

Não tem existindo uma grande discrepância entre o sensor de temperatura original, que se encontra totalmente desprotegido, e o 2º sensor, o que realmente se compreende pois o pouco Sol que temos tido, tem sido bastante fraco.

Em termos de humidade , o 2º sensor tem tido sempre uma percentagem de humidade mais elevada que o sensor original, sendo por vezes a diferença de 30%.
Realmente também se compreende pois para além de não apanhar as correntes de vento também não apanha Sol. 

Como já vos disse troquei os parafusos originais por outros de aço zincado, e nem ponta de ferrugem, o que já não acontecia com os que vinham de origem, que inclusive, deixaram marcas de ferrugem no plástico do sensor de humidade/temperatura.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

Puma disse:


> Tenho verificado o seguinte:
> 
> Não tem existindo uma grande discrepância entre o sensor de temperatura original, que se encontra totalmente desprotegido, e o 2º sensor, o que realmente se compreende pois o pouco Sol que temos tido, tem sido bastante fraco.
> 
> ...



Segundo percebi, tens os 2 sensores desprotegidos, não? Talvez em sítios diferentes?

Estes dias também talvez não tenham servido de grande exemplo ou referência para efeitos de teste na obtenção de valores para que se verifique qual o seu grau de fiabilidade, o que certamente se irá alterar à medida que a maior radiação da Primavera se aproxima.
No entanto, o facto de um sensor estar colocado numa parede virada a Norte, não apanhar sol e estar protegido dos ventos, quanto aos valores, por si só não define padrões de qualidade aceitáveis, mesmo ainda no Inverno, os geralmente mais fracos níveis de radiação, ainda que indirectos, poderão comprometer a genuinidade desses valores, além disso, a um sensor sem protector dar-lhe o benefício de o expor aos ventos é o mínimo de condições que este deveria ter, contudo, não invalida que este não deva ser protegido.
Enfim, toda esta trama obviamente culmina na importância de colocá-lo num RS que no mínimo se pode dizer que em qualquer das situações se trata da protecção mais eficaz.


----------



## Puma (4 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

Boas...

Efectivamente o sensor que acompanha a estação Auriol não te qualquer tipo de protecção em consequência da maneiro como o mesmo foi fabricado em conjunto com o anemómetro.

O sensor extra, como disse está numa parede virada para Norte, nunca apanhando Sol. De forma a protege-lo minimamente, o mesmo encontra-se debaixo de uma pequena saliência do telhado do prédio, sem apanhar qualquer tipo de chuva. Logo que me seja possível coloco uma foto. 

Mais alguém consegui emparelhar um sensor externo ?


----------



## zejorge (4 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

Olá amigo Puma

Sou ainda principiante nestas andanças, e por isso tudo são dúvidas. Quanto ao sensor extra, muito lhe agradecia me informasse onde o adquiriu e os custos inerentes.
Quando se fala em radiação solar, perguntar-lhe-ia se isso significa a incidência directa dos raios solares ou não, já que eu protegi a zona dos sensores da incidência directa, através de uma "engenhoca" que poderá ver no meu avatar.
Registei diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 4º, nos dias de sol que tivemos, comparativamente com um termómetro de máximas/minimas que se encontra sempre à sombra numa parede virada a Norte, VAmos ver o vai acontecer quando a temperatura aumentar......

Cumprimentos
[


----------



## Puma (4 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

Caro Zejorge.

Antes do mais deixe-me felicita-lo pela engenhoca que colocou na sua estação Auriol.

Não se pode dizer que é um RS, mas não deixa de ser algo útil, para proteger o sensor da radiação directa e indirecta solar.

Contudo parece-me que a engenhoca que colocou poderá prejudicar a leitura da direcção e velocidade do vento, quando este tem um determinado sentido. 

Razão pela qual não lhe coloquei nada, nem o faço conta de o fazer, e daí a minha preocupação em arranjar um sensor extra.

Trata-se de um sensor externo da marca Oh!Naus & Co com transmissão a 434 Mhz.

Comprei-o no Leroy Merlin de Sintra.

Existe o sensor mais uma pequena estação meteorológica que custa € 33.95, e também existe o sensor em separado, o qual me custou €24.99.

Funciona na perfeição com a estação, tendo-o colocado no canal 2 da estação.

Ainda dentro da minha pouco experiência, espero o ter ajudado.


----------



## zejorge (4 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite Puma

Quanto à questão da Engenhoca alterar os dados relativos ao vento, penso que tal não acontece, já que a distância é suficiente para evitar esse problema.
Agradeço-lhe a informação que me deu relativa ao sensor, e o único problema é estar a 160 km....


----------



## Puma (4 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite Puma
> 
> Quanto à questão da Engenhoca alterar os dados relativos ao vento, penso que tal não acontece, já que a distância é suficiente para evitar esse problema.



Pois, o ângulo da foto poderá levar a uma má interpretação. 

Quanto ao sensor, experimentei vários, mas apenas dão aqueles com uma transmissão a 434 MHz, quando na grande maioria são a 433 MHz.

É apenas uma questão de procurar e identificar a frequência de transmissão de dados.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Fev 2010 às 01:08)

zejorge disse:


> Sou ainda principiante nestas andanças, e por isso tudo são dúvidas.
> 
> Quando se fala em radiação solar, perguntar-lhe-ia se isso significa a incidência directa dos raios solares ou não, já que eu protegi a zona dos sensores da incidência directa, através de uma "engenhoca" que poderá ver no meu avatar.
> Registei diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 4º, nos dias de sol que tivemos, comparativamente com um termómetro de máximas/minimas que se encontra sempre à sombra numa parede virada a Norte, VAmos ver o vai acontecer quando a temperatura aumentar......



Olá Zejorge

Considerar-se principiante é um passo importante no objectivo em querer aprender mais, o que é de elogiar e muitas vezes tal sucede tendo em consideração desde já os aspectos mais simples.
Desde há algum tempo, através de membros por aqui mais experientes e de alguma informação extra que lhe serve de complemento, tenho adquirido e continuo a adquirir alguns conhecimentos nesta matéria e se assim puder ajudar...

A "engenhoca" que apresenta obviamente que sempre protege melhor do que simplesmente ter nada, mas quando se trata de radiação solar há que ter em conta que esta não existe apenas na forma directa pela incidência dos raios solares em determinada superfície, há também a componente indirecta, ou seja, a radiação emitida por reflexão directa dos raios solares em outras superfícies em redor do equipamento, que por sua vez reflectem essa radiação absorvida para o mesmo, não é menos importante a ter em conta e quanto a isso, a "protecção" que colocou deduzo que não será uma solução eficaz e à medida que o tempo for aquecendo irá notar isso a cada dia!

Neste tipo de equipamentos, quando o sensor vem incorporado no anemómetro, adianta-se desde já que comparado com os que vêm em separado, apresentam desempenhos distintos em termos de valores!
Já se falou sobre isso por aqui; confesso que não dei muita atenção aos pormenores, mas certamente alguém por aqui poderá abordar este aspecto e explicar melhor qual o grau de eficácia deste tipo de protecção, se assim se puder chamar!


----------



## Puma (7 Fev 2010 às 09:28)

Boas....

Aqui vos deixo um foto da minha E.M. Auriol. 

Peço desculpa de a foto não ser de grande qualidade, mas aqui fica a promessa de colocar uma tirada com a minha Nikkon.

Apenas como curiosidade, a haste onde se encontra os sensores e o anemometro tem 1,20 m, não tendo nenhum obstáculo ao seu redor.  

Comentários são bem vindos.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Puma disse:


> Aqui vos deixo um foto da minha E.M. Auriol.
> 
> Apenas como curiosidade, a haste onde se encontra os sensores e o anemometro tem 1,20 m, não tendo nenhum obstáculo ao seu redor.
> 
> Comentários são bem vindos.



Visto que está no topo do edifício, sem obstáculos, ter o equipamento a 1,20m (apesar de aconselhado a que se coloque no mínimo a 1,50m, que é o caso do meu desde o solo, mesmo sendo de características diferentes) à partida por si só não apresentará qualquer problema; quem me dera ter essas condições!


----------



## zejorge (7 Fev 2010 às 17:37)

Boa tarde JOliveira

Agradeço-lhe as suas explicações sobre as questões relacionadas com as radiações solares, pois para quem esta a dar os primeiros passos nesta matéria, é muito importante que elas surjam. Na verdade, tinha a noção de que a protecção que idealizei não era muito eficiente, mas como diz o ditado "quem não tem cão, caça com gato"...
Penso no entanto que com esta estação dificilmente, se conseguirá uma solução satisfatória, a não ser como fez o nosso amigo Puma, adquirindo um sensor em separado, solução que estou a admitir fazer.
Para mim pois, todas as ajudas são muito bem vindas.......
Tenho uma grande "inveja" do meu amigo Dr. Helder Silvano, que é o proprietário da MeteoAbrantes, que considero  a melhor informação meteorológica particular que conheço.
Talvez na outra eternidade, lá chegue........


Cumprimentos


----------



## zejorge (7 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Boa tarde Puma

Olhando a montagem que fez, e tendo em conta os meus fracos conhecimentos, parece-me estar perfeita não me parecendo ser possivel fazer muito melhor.
Reparo que optou por ter o higrómetro em separado, bem como a haste do anemómetro estar virada a Sul, "protegendo" de alguma forma os sensores.
Parabéns


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Fev 2010 às 17:56)

zejorge disse:


> ...Na verdade, *tinha a noção de que a protecção que idealizei não era muito eficiente*, mas como diz o ditado "quem não tem cão, caça com gato"...
> Penso no entanto que com esta estação dificilmente, se conseguirá uma solução satisfatória, a não ser *como fez o nosso amigo Puma, adquirindo um sensor em separado, solução que estou a admitir fazer*.
> Para mim pois, todas as ajudas são muito bem vindas.......



Não tenho por hábito referir categoricamente que o "sim" é positivo ou o "não" é negativo; prefiro que os outros concluam por si próprios que de facto assim funciona!
Já que menciona então a possibilidade em adquirir um sensor em separado mediante a eficácia já demonstrada, agora posso dizer-lhe que é a melhor opção e quanto a toda a ajuda necessária em caso de necessidade, no que puder ser útil, disponha...


----------



## Puma (7 Fev 2010 às 23:04)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde Puma
> 
> Olhando a montagem que fez, e tendo em conta os meus fracos conhecimentos, parece-me estar perfeita não me parecendo ser possivel fazer muito melhor.
> Reparo que optou por ter o higrómetro em separado, bem como a haste do anemómetro estar virada a Sul, "protegendo" de alguma forma os sensores.
> Parabéns



Obrigado.

Sou muito novo nestas andanças, contudo tenho aprendido muito neste fórum, pois o bichinho pela meteorologia já cá anda algum tempo.

É verdade..... coloquei o pluviometro ( e não o higrómetro como refere ) em separado, pois na alguma não tinha como o colocar na mesma haste, e por outro lado sempre que necessite de alguma manutenção sempre é mais fácil transporta-lo. 

Até á data tudo tem corrido bem. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Puma (8 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

É por falar em pluviometro, aqui deixo algumas fotos de como o mesmo se encontra instalado. 

Comentários são bem vindos


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Pelos vistos não foi possível pelo menos para já colocá-lo no mastro!

O nível de exposição é perfeito, aparentemente fica bem seguro com o apoio do bloco e quanto a futuras manutenções não podia ser mais prático.


----------



## Puma (8 Fev 2010 às 09:24)

Boas….

Apesar de não constar nas fotos, posteriormente, foi colocado umas borrachas anti-derrapantes.

Não só seguram melhor a tábua como faz com que esta não esteja em contacto directo com a pedra, permitindo igualmente a passagem de ar e o não acumulamento de agua.

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

Puma disse:


> Apesar de não constar nas fotos, posteriormente, foi colocado umas borrachas anti-derrapantes.



É um pormenor que realmente não tinha pensado e acho muito importante, pois há ventos que nos surpreendem, por isso encara o feito apenas como provisório porque mesmo estando assim, nunca se sabe!


----------



## zejorge (8 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

Boa tarde Puma

Peço desculpa pelo engano de higrómetro em vez de pluviómetro.......
Apesar de principiante, aqui foi mesmo por engano......
Quanto à forma como instalou o pluviómetro acho curioso,na medida em que a capacidade de imaginação do homem não tem fronteiras, e assim, vão surgindo ideias sempre válidas,de todos os tipos. Eu utilizei uma chapa de aço inox de 3 mm e rebitei o pluviómetro a esse chapa, que por sua vez tem uma ponta de tubo, também inox, que entra num "T" de latão.
Logo que possível farei fotos de promenor......

Cumprimentos


----------



## Puma (10 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

Caro ZeJorge

Pode-nos informar qual a percentagem de humidade que é detectada pelo seu higrómetro exterior quando está a chover ? 

Como os nossos sensores estão á chuva, não era suposto indicarem uma humidade sempre  superior a 95%  quando está a chover ?!

É que o meu nunca passou dos 94%, quer apanhando chuva com vento de Sul ou de Norte.

Agradecia os vossos comentários.

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2010 às 16:18)

Puma disse:


> Como os nossos sensores estão à chuva, não era suposto indicarem uma humidade sempre  superior a 95%  quando está a chover ?!
> 
> É que o meu nunca passou dos 94%, quer apanhando chuva com vento de Sul ou de Norte.



A conclusão a que chego até agora (embora precise de mais elementos para um devido esclarecimento, que se alguém por aqui o puder deixar, também agradeço) é que nem todos os sensores interpretam a percentagem de Humidade Relativa de igual forma; outro ponto que penso ser decisivo é a relação localização/grau de exposição!

Dando o exemplo do meu (a 1,50m do solo com protecção) que segundo as características técnicas aponta para um valor máximo de 99%, até ao momento o máximo por ele atingido foi de 97% e curiosamente ocorreu num dia que apesar de ter sido moderadamente chuvoso, este valor foi atingido num período em que por acaso não chovia muito, apenas chuviscava! 
São muitas as vezes em que nos dias com precipitação, o valor máximo atingido se fica entre os 85 e os 90%. Anomalia, imprecisão, grau de exposição? Na realidade não sei ao certo, se bem que acho que o último ponto seja o mais decisivo, no entanto não tenho como alterá-lo, mas tendo em vista que não se trata de um equipamento com características profissionais, qualquer exigência nesse sentido será em vão!


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2010 às 17:38)

Medir valores altos de humidade é um grande problema para todos os sensores, até dos mais profissionais.

Do que me foi possível assistir até hoje, nas estações mais comuns:

Oregon, com limite máximo de 98%, quando a humidade é geralmente elevada, rapidamente colam a esse valor máximo, mesmo quando o valor "real" de humidade deve rondar os 90 e pouco %

Lacrosse, com a humidade alta geralmente marcam valores de humidade mais baixa. Se a humidade real é de 100% as Lacrosse podem marcar valores de apenas 90%.

As Davis com leitura máxima de 100%, também têm os seus problemas embora sejam mais precisas. O problema prende-se principalmente com alguns sensores deficientes que não permitem leituras superiores a 96%. Eu próprio passei por isso.

As estações da Auriol também devem ter o seu calcanhar de Aquiles. Têm que comparar com estações vizinhas, principalmente as do I.M. para tentarem descobrir a margem de erro aproximada.

Quanto ao valor máximo de 100%, pode ser atingido com chuva, Nevoeiro ou orvalhada agressiva. Mas...já tive nevoeiro com 90% de humidade, chuva com 50% de humidade e Orvalho com 80% de humidade.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Fev 2010 às 02:18)

HotSpot disse:


> As estações da Auriol também devem ter o seu calcanhar de Aquiles. Têm que comparar com estações vizinhas, principalmente as do I.M. para tentarem descobrir a margem de erro aproximada.
> 
> Quanto ao valor máximo de 100%, pode ser atingido com chuva, Nevoeiro ou orvalhada agressiva. Mas...já tive nevoeiro com 90% de humidade, chuva com 50% de humidade e Orvalho com 80% de humidade.



Não tenho uma Auriol mas uma que possui (creio eu) características semelhantes e quanto a comparar valores com estações vizinhas, no meu caso, em boa parte das vezes a estimativa de valores não é linear!
São muitos os dias em que verifico desde diferenças quase nulas a grandes diferenças, visto que o local onde moro tem um grau de exposição considerável e situa-se numa "fronteira" entre a entrada directa de massas de ar fresco e húmido do Atlântico na região do Oeste e as massas de ar mais secas, frias ou quentes consoante a época, vindas de zonas mais ao interior. 

Quanto aos valores do 2º parágrafo, essas aparentes irregularidades também me sucedem; só não recordo de ter chovido com apenas 50% de humidade, mas é apenas um pequeno pormenor que se pode considerar irrelevante no contexto.


----------



## zejorge (11 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite

Gostaria de ouvir a opinião dos que sabem, relativo a um facto que passo a enunciar:

A noite passada foi bastante humida com formação de nevoeiro e orvalho. O meu pluviómetro indicava hoje de manhã 0,5 mm. Este facto já aconteceu numa outra noite com caracteristicas identicas, e por isso a questão que coloco, é se aquelas condições poderão originar que o pluviómetro assinale aqueles valores, ou se é caso de deficiência do sensor de humidade.
Aguardo os vossos comentários.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (11 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Gostaria de ouvir a opinião dos que sabem, relativo a um facto que passo a enunciar:
> 
> ...



É possível embora 0,5 mm seja um pouco exagerado. Olhando para as estações vizinhas parece que foi mesmo chuva que aí caiu, logo depois das 0 horas.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

Esta estação p'ra mim foi uma decepção verifiquei um dia de manhã que assinalava 230 mm acumulados, algo que não seria possível, a quantidade de chuva não chegaria a tanto, não houve qualquer queda de água em cima do pluviometro, mudei-lhe as pilhas, mas com muita pena, após toda a montagem da estação, o pluviometro avariou naquele dia não sei se troco por uma igual ou se ponho a hipótese de comprar uma estação de qualidade e barata.


----------



## Puma (19 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

Então não é que ontem de manhã, quando me levantei verifiquei que o meu pluviometro marcava 240 mm 

Quer dizer, numa noite, choveu mais que durante todo o mês de Janeiro 

Pensei que desta vez o pluviometro tinha se avariado, mas o que é certo é que continua a funcionar, e agora voltou a dar valores normais.

Como todos sabem tenho um 2º sensor, estando este protegido, e de noite tenho valores semelhantes em termos de temperatura, mas em termos de humidade o sensor da Auriol marca quase sempre menos 20% de humidade em relação ao 2º sensor.

Sei que não sou o único, pois o  amigo zejorge, tem o mesmo problema......


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Puma disse:


> Como todos sabem tenho um 2º sensor, estando este protegido, e de noite tenho valores semelhantes em termos de temperatura, mas em termos de humidade o sensor da Auriol marca quase sempre menos 20% de humidade em relação ao 2º sensor.
> 
> Sei que não sou o único, pois o  amigo zejorge, tem o mesmo problema......



Perfeitamente lógico, uma vez que resulta de um problema de absorção de radiação solar, directa e/ou difusa que deturpa os valores da temperatura por excesso e os valores da humidade por defeito.


----------



## migmor (21 Fev 2010 às 16:15)

Boa tarde a todos os proprietários desta estação...e não só

Estou muito desiludido e não sei o que fazer. É só problemas...

1º Montei o anenómetro e termometro e cerca de 8 metros do receptor só que este nem sempre recebe os dados... ora recebe ora aparece ----. Acontece que tenho outra estação e esta recebe perfeitamente os dados da temperatura da Auriol. Logo concluo que o defeito é do receptor Auriol.

2º O pluviometro trabalhava na perfeição até há cerca de 1 mês. Agora por vezes aparecem valores disparatados tipo 240mm num dia, ora tb aparece ás vezes ----.

Tenho-a ligada a um transformador e hj resolvi meter-lhe as pilhas e andar a "passea-la" pelo quarto a ver se captava melhor em alguns sítios!!! Mas volto ao mesmo, tanto capta como ----, enfim...

Só funciona bem quando vou lá para fora e encosto-me ao mastro do anenometro, aí a uns 50 cms entre emissor e receptor lol


Será só problema meu? 8 metros com uma janela de vidros duplos é muito?

E já agora se fôr ao Lidl reclamar ao fim de 2 meses da compra o que eles fazem? Já não têm nenhuma por certo... Vai para arranjar? Fica mais caro o arranjo que o valor dela... Devolvem-me o dinheiro?

Agradecia o máximo de comentários possível

Obrigado a todos


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

migmor disse:


> E já agora se fôr ao Lidl reclamar ao fim de 2 meses da compra o que eles fazem? Já não têm nenhuma por certo... Vai para arranjar? Fica mais caro o arranjo que o valor dela... Devolvem-me o dinheiro?



Poderão ter em estoque mas o não é garantido porque normalmente lançam estes produtos apenas periodicamente em jeito de promoção e ao fim de algum tempo poderão devolver o excedente após ter terminado essa promoção.

Se tiverem mais unidades disponíveis, "poderás" ter a pouca sorte de possuírem o mesmo tipo de anomalias. 

Se mandares arranjar por intermédio deles, claro que aqui funciona o efeito da garantia do produto e obviamente não terás que pagar qualquer cêntimo, ou então terás direito ao reembolso integral do custo. A decisão terá que vir de ti; se estás disposto a arriscar uma destas hipóteses continuando com uma estação a qual já te deu provas de pouca confiança, arrisca; se não aproveita e reinicia a procura de modelos alternativos de estações.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

migmor disse:


> Boa tarde a todos os proprietários desta estação...e não só
> 
> Estou muito desiludido e não sei o que fazer. É só problemas...
> 
> ...



Eu tenho a minha na janela da sala de estar, da parte de dentro claro, a uns 20m do mastro.

Os --- já me apareceu, mas só com a temperatura, erfa falta de pilhas.

Tente lá.


----------



## migmor (21 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

Serão falta de pilhas com 2 meses de uso?!

Mas a outra central recebe os dados do termómetro da auriol. E o receptor auriol está ligado a um transformador.

Obrigado na mesma...

A quem puder dar mais dicas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Quem ainda estiver dentro do prazo de devolução e tiver problemas nestas estações, muito sinceramente a minha opinião era a de serem devolvidas. 

Não confiem demasiado no material, que já se viu ser demasiado duvidoso e pouco fiável, e esperar pelo findar do prazo de devolução para ficarem com equipamento que mais tarde ou mais cedo já de nada serve. Estas Auriol parecem ter sido uma má experiência no mercado.


----------



## migmor (22 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Penso que o prazo de devolução é de só 1 mês não?

Eu tenho a minha há mais de 2 meses... 

Dá para devolver na boa?! Ou só para reparação visto que a garantia desta estação é de 3 anos?


----------



## Puma (22 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Perfeitamente lógico, uma vez que resulta de um problema de absorção de radiação solar, directa e/ou difusa que deturpa os valores da temperatura por excesso e os valores da humidade por defeito.



Boas....

Efectivamente concordo, mas apenas quando é de dia, e em consequência da radiação solar directa e difusa.

Mas o que mais me incomoda é o facto de tal diferença também se verificar de noite, em que não existe radiação solar directa.

Ora vejamos são 23h45,está a chover  e tenho os seguintes valores:

 Sensor Auriol:

Temperatura: 13.5 c 
Humidade: 50%

 Sensor Extra Protegido:

Temperatura: 13.9c
Humidade:72%

Conclusão:

Temperaturas muito aproximadas, na medida em que ambos os sensores não são influenciados pela radiação solar directa e/ou difusa. Correcto. 

Valores de humidade que diferem em +/- 20% 

Esta situação é igual ao amigo ZeJorge, pois ambos temos o mesmos sensor extra. 

Creio que esta diferença acentuada de valores de humidade não tem explicação, a não ser o erro elevado do sensor de humidade da Auriol, até porque quando a comprei, e quando chovia , tinha valores de humidade a rondar os 95%, e agora muito dificilmente passa dos 80%.

Vou ganhar um pouco mais de experiência e conhecimentos e muito em breve devo de fazer um upgrade de estação meteorológica,  , pois como todos sabem tenho condições muito razoáveis para uma boa instalação.


----------



## Puma (23 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

migmor disse:


> Serão falta de pilhas com 2 meses de uso?!
> 
> Mas a outra central recebe os dados do termómetro da auriol. E o receptor auriol está ligado a um transformador.
> 
> ...



Boas....

Não creio que seja das pilhas, até porque a estação identifica o mau estado das pilhas.

Já testei ambos os sensores e a própria estação, e a mesma acusou de imediato a fraca potencia das pilhas.

Existem vários factores para que a IM não receba correctamente o sinal dos sensores externos, e um deles pode ser a interferência de aparelhos eléctricos e electrónicos, como por exemplo telemóveis, telefones portáteis, maquinas de lavar roupa e loiça, ascensores, postes de iluminação publica, postes transformadores,......

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

As estações mais baratas começam por dar exactamente os problemas que por aqui se vêem, humidades excessivamente baixas e cada vez com limites mais baixos, até à avaria completa do sensor, se for o caso, perda de dados do anemómetro ou pluviómetro.

No caso de se tratar mesmo de um grave desvio de leituras num sensor, não há localizações milagrosas que possam resolver esse problema, é mesmo efectuar uma troca de material, uma vez que estão dentro da garantia. Isto para quem não pode devolver por já ter excedido o prazo.


----------



## Puma (26 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

Olá a todos !!

Estava eu a dar uma pequena volta numa grande superfície comercial, especializada em electrodomésticos e afins, quando vejo esta bonita e maravilhosa Estação Meteorológica :

Reparem no preço 

Toda a estação meteorológica é igual a nossa Auriol, apenas difere na marca e no sitio onde esta se encontra colocada. 

Agora a minha pergunta é a seguinte:

Tendo em consideração a diferença abismal de preços, e verificando que o exterior é igual, será que o seu interior é o mesmo? 

Isto é, os sensores, a sua fabricação e fiabilidade é a mesma da nossa Auriol ?

Comentários são bem vindos


----------



## migmor (26 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Vendo a minha por metade do preço..é aproveitar lol

Ainda ofereço um conjunto de pilhas.

Agora mais a sério, eu não sei mas de certeza que é a mesma estação com outra marca impressa... que grande roubalheira...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

Esse tipo de empresas vendem parte do seu material ou dão autorização a outras marcas para o comprar e rotular com as marcas concessionadas, são negócios de fabricantes. 

Esse tipo de produtos são exactamente iguais, muitas vezes, e apenas diferem na marca, cuja concessão é comprada por outra empresa e muda o nome do produto, que é vendido com outra marca, mas exactamente com a mesma imagem, um cenário muito frequente.

É como falar nas baterias Carrefour, que são Tudor, salvo erro, entre outros exemplos.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

Também pode suceder o seguinte: 

Como exemplo do que até alguns anos sucedia, a conhecida marca de televisores "Philips" comercializava boa parte dos seus componentes para a marca (penso que espanhola) "Radiola" (a qual já tive uma) dando a entender até mesmo por parte dos técnicos para os revendedores a ideia que a única diferença nestes aparelhos seria a marca.

Bom, na altura consegui obter informação de 3 técnicos aquando de um problema na qualidade de imagem e a resposta foi comum aos 3; "a Philips, uma marca já com muitos anos de existência, grande historial de qualidade média a boa, vende componentes à Radiola, mas apenas os que possuem patente já sem valor comercial, ou seja, produtos ainda com qualidade mas de acordo com padrões standard de gamas técnicas anteriores à última geração de componentes actualmente utilizados pela Philips, que obviamente ainda em fase de promoção os considera exclusivos e só bem mais tarde os comercializará com outras marcas sem grande expressão no mercado."

Ora, poderá ser também esta a estratégia utilizada entre estas duas estações de aparência igual, mas quando existe uma enorme diferença de preço como esta, habitualmente costuma suceder isto! 
Portanto isto pode significar que a estação *"hama"* pode conter componentes tecnicamente actualizados com qualidade revista e daí talvez digna de alguma confiança enquanto que a comercializada pelo Lidl, a avaliar pelo seu baixo preço, poderá conter componentes da geração anterior, supostamente ainda com alguma qualidade e ou durabilidade contudo menores, daí a probabilidade de surgirem problemas bem mais cedo do que o previsto!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 08:02)

Puma disse:


> Olá a todos !!
> 
> Estava eu a dar uma pequena volta numa grande superfície comercial, especializada em electrodomésticos e afins, quando vejo esta bonita e maravilhosa Estação Meteorológica :
> 
> ...



Qual é a loja?


----------



## vinc7e (27 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Media Markt


----------



## patinhofeio (27 Fev 2010 às 21:22)

Boas.
Eu tambem tenho uma estação destas, e a única coisa a apontar é não ter comunicação com o computador.
Os sensores exteriores, apenas estiveram instalados 1 semana, pois tenciono vender esta estação, e por isso evito estar a queimar os sensores exteriores com o sol.
A estação foi-me útil para aprender como funciona o pluviómetro. Já tenho um home made em fase de construção.
Isto de troca de marcas, ha muitas coisas assim. Há muitos equipamentos(vídeos, tv's, dvd's, etc) com marcas diferentes e com o miolo completamente igual.
Em breve, vou precisar de ajuda para saber como funcionam os registos nas estações meteorológicas, mas depois posto as duvidas.
Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Oi.

Saí de casa, hoje pelas 13h, a temperatura caía e a humidade subia, tinha mínimas de 5.3ºC e 52%HR. Cheguei há pouco e vejo uma mínima de 0.3ºC, que não aconteceu de certeza, e uma HR mínima de 8%, e a estação só mede até 20%HR.
Já me aconteceu uma vez, com uma hr de 0%, mas não liguei, agora acho que é demais, é do sensor de temperatura, uma vez que os dados de vento estão perfeitos e realíssimos...

Preciso de um sensor rápido e numa loja perto...


----------



## zejorge (1 Mar 2010 às 17:38)

Boa tarde

No passado sábado aquando da "tormenta", aconteceu-me que quando se verificavam as rajadas mais fortes, deixava de receber os dados do anémometro, só conseguindo de novo os dados pressionando a tecla "Chanell/Search". Com tudo isto os valores dessas rajadas foram-se......
Qual a razão que pode explicar isto, para além daquela que é óbvia, a fraca qualidade da estação......


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2010 às 18:40)

joseoliveira disse:


> Também pode suceder o seguinte:
> 
> ..
> 
> Portanto isto pode significar que a estação *"hama"* pode conter componentes tecnicamente actualizados com qualidade revista e daí talvez digna de alguma confiança enquanto que a comercializada pelo Lidl, a avaliar pelo seu baixo preço, poderá conter componentes da geração anterior, supostamente ainda com alguma qualidade e ou durabilidade contudo menores, daí a probabilidade de surgirem problemas bem mais cedo do que o previsto!






Olha..isso só tem é um nome: ROUBALHEIRA





PS: Achas que as Davis vendidas em Portugal...têm componentes tecnicamente actualizados com qualidade revista e são superiores aos modelos vendidos nos EUA??


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mar 2010 às 10:33)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha..isso só tem é um nome: ROUBALHEIRA
> 
> PS: Achas que as Davis vendidas em Portugal...têm componentes tecnicamente actualizados com qualidade revista e são superiores aos modelos vendidos nos EUA??



Bom, se os componentes da "hama" forem realmente novos (mais fácil se duvida do que se acredita) então justifica-se um preço mais alto face à outra comercializada pelo Lidl, a questão agora é a diferença considerável no mesmo que poderá não ser muito justa! 

Quanto às Davis, quem as possui que se pronuncie no entanto não acho justo inserir estes 2 tipos de estações no mesmo contexto por razões óbvias!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mar 2010 às 10:51)

Que roubalheira. As Davis são iguais em qualquer parte do mundo, excepto nas normas de transmissão.


----------



## Weatherman (2 Mar 2010 às 16:50)

Bem não somos os unicos a sermos roubados os Ingleses também

No site inglês da hama então a venda por 139,99£ em euros 154

Podem confirmar http://www.hama.co.uk/portal/articleId*156852/action*2563


----------



## zejorge (2 Mar 2010 às 18:53)

Olá

Afinal a diferença no preço, resulta de esta estação já vir equipada com parafusos de fixação em aço inox .......


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mar 2010 às 00:19)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> Afinal a diferença no preço, resulta de esta estação já vir equipada com parafusos de fixação em aço inox .......



A sério? Isso não deixa de ter a sua piada visto que era um problema que estava a ocorrer com alguns por aqui e de início achava estranho suceder isso!
Significa então que a questão dos parafusos pode contribuir para os critérios da avaliação do P.V.P. (Preço de venda ao público)?


----------



## Puma (27 Mar 2010 às 17:09)

Boas....

Fiz uma pequena actualização na minha estação meteorológica Auriol.

O anemometro  estava a 1,20m acima do telhado e agora encontra-se a 1,60m com uma nova estrutura muito mais resistente e profissional que a anterior, já a pensar na compra de uma nova estação meteorológica, lá para o inicio do Verão. Dependendo dos €€€€ disponíveis na altura talvez uma Oregon ou Davis. 
Tendo em consideração que tenho boas condições físicas de instalação irei fazer este investimento. 
Gostava de colocar aqui umas fotos da minha Auriol com as modificações atrás referidas, mas não estou a conseguir 

De qualquer das formas aqui deixo os links:

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4715/dsc4857a.jpg

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9216/27032010001c.jpg

Comentários são bem vindos.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2010 às 19:42)

Puma disse:


> Comentários são bem vindos.



Desde que haja a preocupação de que o mastro fique devidamente fixo, de preferência sem qualquer oscilação provocada pelos ventos e já falando da futura estação a adquirir, porque aí essa preocupação deverá ser tida em conta, positivamente: *sem comentários!*


----------



## zejorge (28 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

Boa noite Puma

Em minha opinião, a instalação está excelente, e quando lá estiver uma Davis, vai ficar muito melhor


----------



## jonhfx (6 Abr 2010 às 10:53)

Mais uma vez uma a estação "lidl" com marca diferente, uma boa diferença é a de preços, 120€  , deve de ser a qualidade dos parafusos


----------



## Mjhb (10 Abr 2010 às 18:16)

Só para corrigir o manual da estação: estive cerca de 10minutos com a pistola de um compressor de ar a soprar para o anemómetro, a cerca de 50cm e deu uma rajada de 143.5km/h, quando o máximo de medição deveria ser de 108km/h.

Esquisito, eh? Só vem acentuar mais as dúvidas quanto às várias marcas que vendem a estação.


----------



## Puma (14 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

Boas....

Curiosamente a minha já registou uma rajada de 116Km/h, e acredito na veracidade do valor.

Enfim.....


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> Curiosamente a minha já registou uma rajada de 116Km/h, e acredito na veracidade do valor.
> 
> Enfim.....



Começo a achar que isto é uma caixinha de surpresas, pena é não se ligar ao PC, é a única coisa que não se resolve...


----------



## migmor (17 Abr 2010 às 14:10)

Tenho esta estação desde Dezembro 2009 mas tenho um problema.
O problema está nos dados fornecidos pelo pluviometro. Acontece que por vezes (umas 3 ou 4 vezes por mês) a estação regista um absurdo de 860mm acumulados nesse dia. E quando isso acontece deve haver uma espécie de bloqueio pois se meter manualmente água no pluviometro os dados não se alteram. A solução é retirar as pilhas e voltar a meter e aí fica tudo ok... até á próxima vez...


Alguém tem este problema? Será do pluviometro ou do receptor?

Há solução?

Obrigado desde já a todos


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 15:29)

migmor disse:


> Tenho esta estação desde Dezembro 2009 mas tenho um problema.
> O problema está nos dados fornecidos pelo pluviometro. Acontece que por vezes (umas 3 ou 4 vezes por mês) a estação regista um absurdo de 860mm acumulados nesse dia. E quando isso acontece deve haver uma espécie de bloqueio pois se meter manualmente água no pluviometro os dados não se alteram. A solução é retirar as pilhas e voltar a meter e aí fica tudo ok... até á próxima vez...
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que não deve fazer isso com a água.Para além de ser demasiado rápido para o pluviómetro medir, poderá afectar os circuitos com alguma água que se infiltre, portanto, desde aí já há coisas mal... Tente não repetir!

Tente também colocar o pluviómetro o mais perto possível da base, a menos de 20m.

Depois diga qualquer coisa.


----------



## migmor (17 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

Acho que não me soube explicar...

Esses valores aparecem sem eu mexer em nada... Por exemplo: esta a chover, a estação regista 5,0mm e passado 1 hora vou lá e marca 860,0mm... a central "passa-se" entende?

A água sou eu que deito após esta situação acontecer para ver se o pulviometro continua a fazer contagem e verifico que não...daí a retirar as pilhas para que volte a funcionar.

Quanto á distancia está a apenas 10 metros da base


Espero que todos tenham estendido e quem me poder ajudar agradeço


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 19:03)

Eu percebi.Mas essa acção de ir meter água depois pode ajudar a estragar o material, pois é demasiado rápido para a medição e pode estragar algo.Não sei.

Da minha parte não posso ajudar mais, precisava era que me ajudassem a mim com a compra de um sensor extra, mas...


----------



## nelsonfadigas (7 Set 2010 às 22:19)

Boas, 
preciso do manual para a Auriol Weather Station, alguém me poderá ajudar??!!
nelsonfadigas@yahoo.com


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 13:07)

nelsonfadigas disse:


> Boas,
> preciso do manual para a Auriol Weather Station, alguém me poderá ajudar??!!
> nelsonfadigas@yahoo.com



Bem, tentei procurar no google, mas nada encontrei.

Nos poderemos tentar ajudar, se nos disseres o que queres ver no manual.


----------



## zejorge (8 Set 2010 às 18:22)

Olá boa tarde

Junto da minha estação Auriol, que neste momento está inactiva, tenho um manual.
Poderei, eventualmente utilizar o scanner, para lhe enviar uma ou duas folhas que mais necessite. Serve ???


----------



## nelsonfadigas (8 Set 2010 às 19:06)

Perfeito!!!
Quero saber como ponho a funcionar o anemometro e o pulviometro, pois nao consigo!!!
Já troquei as pilhas e nada!!!!
Pisca um led vermelho mas na estacao meteorologica nao aparece nada!!!


----------



## zejorge (9 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Olá

Deve colocar primeiro as pilhas tanto no anemómetro como no pluiviometro, *e só* *depois deve colocar as pilhas na consola.*
Atenção da colocação das pilhas no anemómetro, deve orientar o catavento para norte, utilizando a bussola que tem em cima.

Cumprimentos


----------



## nelsonfadigas (12 Set 2010 às 22:03)

obrigado!!!


----------



## BVG (13 Dez 2010 às 11:38)

Boas pessoal,

Vi na newsletter semanal do LIDL que estão a vender a estação meteorológica Auriol por 49€.
Neste momento tenho cá em casa apenas um sensor de temperatura da National Geographic, que comprei à uns 2 anos, e ainda se encontra a funcionar.
Mas depois de ver esta coisa, fiquei a salivar 
Isto funciona bem? Aquilo dá previsão do tempo? 

Abraço.


----------



## vitamos (13 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

BVG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Vi na newsletter semanal do LIDL que estão a vender a estação meteorológica Auriol por 49€.
> Neste momento tenho cá em casa apenas um sensor de temperatura da National Geographic, que comprei à uns 2 anos, e ainda se encontra a funcionar.
> ...



Boa tarde!

Aconselho-te a ler este tópico desde o início. É que em relação a essa estação existem algumas queixas. A maior pelo que sei é a de o sensor térmico estar preso ao pluviómetro e não permitir a colocação de um RS no mesmo. Por outro lado isso parece trazer outros problemas ao nível da instalação. Certamente que outros utilizadores do mesmo modelo podem te esclarecer melhor.

Quanto à previsão de tempo *nenhuma *estação o faz. Simplesmente é indicada uma tendência do estado de tempo pela variação da pressão, método que é deveras falível.

Cumps.


----------



## zejorge (13 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Olá boa tarde

Adquiri há precisamente um ano uma Auriol, no Lidl.Neste momento tenho-a desactivada, porque sempre ambicionei ter uma estação que me permitisse descarregar dados directamente na net, coisa que a Auriol não possibilita. Quanto ao funcionamento, apenas aponto como deficiente as leituras do sensor térmico, que está acoplado ao anemómetro e ao catavento, ficando assim exposto directamente ao sol, e por esse facto os valores da temperatura não serem fiáveis. No restante nada tenho a dizer, e durante os seis meses que esteve em funcionamento fiquei satisfeito com o seu comportamento.
Se necessitares de mais alguma dica, dispõe.

Cumpts

Zejorge


----------



## BVG (13 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

zejorge disse:


> Olá boa tarde
> 
> Adquiri há precisamente um ano uma Auriol, no Lidl.Neste momento tenho-a desactivada, porque sempre ambicionei ter uma estação que me permitisse descarregar dados directamente na net, coisa que a Auriol não possibilita. Quanto ao funcionamento, apenas aponto como deficiente as leituras do sensor térmico, que está acoplado ao anemómetro e ao catavento, ficando assim exposto directamente ao sol, e por esse facto os valores da temperatura não serem fiáveis. No restante nada tenho a dizer, e durante os seis meses que esteve em funcionamento fiquei satisfeito com o seu comportamento.
> Se necessitares de mais alguma dica, dispõe.
> ...



hmmm... eu li na diagonal alguns comentários acerca do Auriol, neste tópico.
Penso que há a possibilidade de trocar o sensor da temperatura por outro, estou certo?
É que por este preço, penso que não existe melhor 

Abraço..


----------



## BVG (13 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

vitamos disse:


> Quanto à previsão de tempo *nenhuma *estação o faz. Simplesmente é indicada uma tendência do estado de tempo pela variação da pressão, método que é deveras falível.
> 
> Cumps.



hehe... estava no gozo


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite 

Também estou a pensar comprar esta estação, dada ainda a minha pouca experiência na meteorologia, penso que esta me serve por enquanto.

O único problema que estou a ver, é nos sensores e como os proteger de forma a não prejudicar os dados do vento


----------



## Aspvl (16 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Será possível esta estação vir com melhorações??


----------



## Geiras (16 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Aspvl disse:


> Será possível esta estação vir com melhorações??



Pois era isso que eu estava a pensar, eles poderão já ter melhorado alguns aspectos 

Não dá para ver bem, nem diz no site do LIDL, mas esta estação transmite o Windchill


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pois era isso que eu estava a pensar, eles poderão já ter melhorado alguns aspectos
> 
> Não dá para ver bem, nem diz no site do LIDL, mas esta estação transmite o Windchill



A estação que eu tenho já tem o weindchill.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

É já amanhã


----------



## PDias (20 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

lá comprei hoje uma para oferecer no Natal ao meu Pai, será instalada na Quinta do Conde III, depois quando a montar e testar digo alguma coisa.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 16:32)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> lá comprei hoje uma para oferecer no Natal ao meu Pai, será instalada na Quinta do Conde III, depois quando a montar e testar digo alguma coisa.



Boa tarde!

Fiquei a saber pela primeira vez, que há mais meteoloucos pela Quinta do Conde 

é bom saber isso... 

Sabe-me dizer se ainda haviam muitas à venda no Lidl da Qta. do Conde?

Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Boas,agora de tarde fui ao Lidl de Castelo Branco,mais para tomar o peso do material ,posso dizer que ainda havia por lá uma dúzia delas para vender .


----------



## BVG (20 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,agora de tarde fui ao Lidl de Castelo Branco,mais para tomar o peso do material ,posso dizer que ainda havia por lá uma dúzia delas para vender .



E a maquineta, sempre é o mesmo modelo que do ano passado?


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,agora de tarde fui ao Lidl de Castelo Branco,mais para tomar o peso do material ,posso dizer que ainda havia por lá uma dúzia delas para vender .



Tenho de lá ir então


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

BVG disse:


> E a maquineta, sempre é o mesmo modelo que do ano passado?



A do ano passado o Lidl de Castelo Branco ficou de fora,não chegou a ter  para venda.Não sei se é o mesmo modelo.


----------



## rufer (20 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Também comprei uma.
Estou agora a vê-la.
Vamos ver.
3 anos de garantia.

Já agora uma dúvida.
Não sei quando consigo montar o anemómetro e o pluviómetro.
Posso ligar só a estação?
E mais tarde ligo tudo.
Penso que pode ser não pode?


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

rufer disse:


> Também comprei uma.
> Estou agora a vê-la.
> Vamos ver.
> 3 anos de garantia.



Diz-me uma coisa, o sensor térmico permanece no anemómetro ?


----------



## rufer (20 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Diz-me uma coisa, o sensor térmico permanece no anemómetro ?



Sim. Permanece.
É mau não é?


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

rufer disse:


> Sim. Permanece.
> É mau não é?



affff!!! 

é...muito mau...0.0000000% de bom

Obrigado


----------



## Puma (20 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Boas....

A quem interessar, o Lidl de Mem Martins, ainda tem cerca de 6 estações meteorológicas Auriol.

Confirmo, que o modelo deste ano é igual ao do ano passado.


----------



## BVG (20 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> A quem interessar, o Lidl de Mem Martins, ainda tem cerca de 6 estações meteorológicas Auriol.
> 
> Confirmo, que o modelo deste ano é igual ao do ano passado.



Obrigado..
Decidi comprar antes uma Wetterstation WH1080 (idêntica à PCE).
A ver vamos.. ainda estou à espera dela 

Bom natal


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 22:10)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> A quem interessar, o Lidl de Mem Martins, ainda tem cerca de 6 estações meteorológicas Auriol.



Eu telefonei para eles e dissera-me que, se não houver estações numa loja Lidl em especial, eles poderão mandar vir estações de outras lojas Lidl para a que quisermos


----------



## Madragoa (20 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Boa noite!

Eu já não vinha a algum tempo ao forum (fazer login),mas dou quando posso sempre um olhinho...
Então no acompanhamento ao forum apercebi me que havia esta estação no LIDL,e hoje quando tive um intervalo..aproveitei..

Então aqui fica a  minha opinião da estação auriol h13726a
Atenção que esta estação tem no autocolante a onde trás a referencia da estação que diz que esta estação é version 08/2010

Está montada desde as 4 da tarde (de alguma maneira improvisada )mas no telhado e tenho o anemómetro num mastro a 1.5mts da telha e até agora tem dado informação impecavelmente.
Quanto ao termómetro continua no mesmo sitio,em relação ás versões anteriores ,mas pronto...
Quanto aos parafusos parecem me de melhor qualidade,o material de toda a estação, incluindo consola, né de razoável qualidade,(tenho uma La crosse,e pelo menos a consola parece mais frágil)
Inclui:
Cata Vento com bossula, etc...
Os dados do Vento Actualizam de 30 em 30 segundos, conjuntamente com o pluviométro.

Para  uma estação deste valor não estou arrependido, também vai ser secundária,tenho estado a comparar com estações vizinhas e não diferem muito os valores
Wind chill ,dew point temperatura exterior e interior com informação de humidade, gráficos de pluviosidade, e de pressão atmosférica, tendência   Etc...

O Lidl também oferece esta semana uma outra estação auriol mas muito inferior por 39 euros,eu com tinha de comprar uma estação de recurso aproveitei,mais 10 euros e veio esta.

Boa sorte a quem fez a aquisição.


----------



## mistysintra (20 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Boa noite a todos, 

fiz algumas investigações na web e ao que parece "Auriol h13726" it's the same of Ventus WS155, Hama EWS 1500 and Meteoscan W155/W160.

Se assim for, a Ventus design (http://www.ventusdesign.com/shop/) tem disponivel o sensor termo-higro W044 que é compatível com esta estação (Ventus H155). Pode ser uma solução para contornar o facto do sensor Auriol estar acoplado ao anemómetro.

Infelizmente, continua a faltar a ligação ao PC...senão tornava-se a compra perfeita.

Cumprimentos de um novato à procura de uma estação boa e barata ...


----------



## mistysintra (21 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Mais uma achega, 

esta parece ser a "irmã" da estação Auriol (AKA ventus) que faz ligação ao PC e te, termohigro separado.
http://www.euro-meteo.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_4&products_id=2

Alguém a conhece?


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

O meu pai foi la ao LIDL de C. Branco e disse que haviam para lá algumas 15


----------



## Joebernard (22 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde a todos.
Comprei a dita Auriol no Lidl de Cascais - Torre.
Ainda não a abri, pois é para levar para os Açores.
Mas depois de ler tudo o que se escreveu por aqui, estou quase a devolvê-la...
Queria algoo simples, não muito caro.
Realmente esta é barata de mais... para ter alguma qualidade.
Encontrei a Oregon WRM100 no Media Market por 139 Euros.
Não comprei porque acho que se arranja mais barato.
Enfim, cada dia que passa estou mais confuso.
Aceito palpites, opiniões e bocas.
Cá vos aguardo.
Em, tempo, ´como Davis é muito caro e difícil, Oregon ou LaCrosse???
T'óbrigadinho.
Boas meteorologias.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O meu pai foi la ao LIDL de C. Branco e disse que haviam para lá algumas 15


No LIDL de Portalegre haviam 0.


----------



## amando96 (22 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

Foi-me oferecida uma para este aniversário(amanhã), era a última, mas ao ler aqui fiquei um pouco , a que eu tinha "feito" voou com o vento, só encontrei o abrigo do termómetro a 80 metros de casa... coisa dificil, visto que por aqui só há mato 
A leitura de temperatura estava quase perfeita, no máximo 0.2ºC de erro comparado com a estação de são brás a 5km daqui num dia de verão com quase 38ºC, o que penso ser bastante bom, pelo menos comparado com o que tinha antes... 

Ver como corre com esta... caso avariar percebo bastante de arranjos a material electrónico e poderei tentar ver se substituo a peça que esteja a dar problema, se depois de analizar com os olhos me parecer complicado demais existe sempre a garantia.

Fiquei com um pouco receio foi o vento, se a outra que era mais robusta voou bem longe com o vento, como será com esta


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Também já a comprei 

Ainda não a montei, mas pelo que li por aqui, o único defeito é o termo higrómetro...

Em relação ao pluviómetro dar 240mm num só dia etc etc, poderá depender da maneira como foi instalado ou então foi azar (de vir estragado)


----------



## Kraliv (22 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Também já a comprei
> 
> Ainda não a montei, mas pelo que li por aqui, *o único defeito é o termo higrómetro...*
> Em relação ao pluviómetro dar 240mm num só dia etc etc, poderá depender da maneira como foi instalado ou então foi azar (de vir estragado)





Boas,


O Termo/Higrómetro sofre do mesmo mal de uma Oregon 80, 100 ou 200 ou de uma qualquer La Crosse ou PCE, Watson, etc..etc

Apenas as Davis estão preparadas com um RS 

Se em algumas é fácil de resolver com a construção/compra de um RS... nesta Auriol tem que se ter um pouco mais de imaginação e "mãos".

Há por aí algures (na Net) umas fotos de uma engenhoca (RS) para resolver o problema das Temperaturas.


----------



## amando96 (22 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Quando dizes RS estás a falar de quê? radiation shield? 

Eu tenho aqui um feito com pratos de plástico, mas dificilmente o adapto...


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

amando96 disse:


> Quando dizes RS estás a falar de quê? radiation shield?
> 
> Eu tenho aqui um feito com pratos de plástico, mas dificilmente o adapto...



Na Auriol é impossivel meter um RS...

Tem-se que comprar um sensor externo compatível...


----------



## Kraliv (22 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Na Auriol é impossivel meter um RS*...
> 
> Tem-se que comprar um sensor externo compatível...






Não há impossíveis 









Ou então...deixar apenas o anemómetro/catavento na ponta do varão e colocar os sensores e o emissor num RS à parte





Podem ver aqui como é feito: http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+e+...tacion+meterorologica+en+lidl-t112241.96.html


----------



## Gor (22 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Caros amigos.

O ano passado não comprei a estação Auriol do Lidl, e levei o ano todo arrependido por não o ter feito, mas ontem não resisti e lá veio ela comigo para casa.

A montagem da mesma é muito fácil já cá tinha preparado um varão para a fixar na varanda e passado uma hora já tinha calibrado o anemómetro e arrancado com a estação.
O passo seguinte foi calibrar a pressão atmosférica, para isso fui directo a pagina da Estação Meteorológica de Lagoa - Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal que fica +/- a 1,5km em linha recta da minha casa e com os dados on-line dessa estação Davis pude calibrar a pressão atmosférica da minha Auriol.

A meia noite do dia 22 arranquei com a estação tudo pronto e as 18h fui verificar as diferenças em relação a estação do Sitio das fontes, aqui vos deixo as comparações:

		      Auriol		/          Davis
Temp.	-      13.5º		/          13.8º
Hum.	        -      94%		/          91%
Vento	        -     10.2kh W	/          13.3kh W
Presão	-      992hPa	        /  992.2 hPa
Pluv.		-      13.7mm	/          14.6mm

Como podem reparar fiquei todo contente com os resultados, vamos lá ver se isto e para continuar, eu sei que esta estação é um "brinquedo" comparado com uma Davis mas tenho esperança que esta versão de 08/2010 traga algo melhorado, espero bem que a diferença não seja só o autocolante 

Logo ponho aqui umas fotos do local de montagem
Um agradecimento ao responsável pela Estação do Sitio das fontes, uma bela iniciativa 

http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/meteofontes/

Obrigado

Paulo Gor


----------



## Kraliv (22 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Gor..parabéns e sorte com a Auriol.

Não esqueças que tiveste essa diferença mínima porque não apanhou "sol como deve ser" 

Espera por um dia de calor e vais ver!


Vê as dicas no meu post acima


----------



## Kraliv (22 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Pra quem tem curiosidade, e nunca terá coragem de abrir a caixinha,   podem ver como é o seu interior.









Módulo transmissor


----------



## Puma (22 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Kraliv disse:


> Pra quem tem curiosidade, e nunca terá coragem de abrir a caixinha,   podem ver como é o seu interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kraliv...muito bom post  

Excelente a iniciativa de colocares fotos da " casa das máquinas "


----------



## amando96 (22 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Ui, o termómetro é um thermistor... isto é o mais barato que se arranja para medir a temperatura. Tudo preso com cola quente e tal... 

Mesmo se avariar aproveito o que posso e enfio-lhe um PIC, até fica melhor


----------



## BVG (22 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Por curiosidade, hoje passei por um LIDL, e estive a admirar a coisa.
No LIDL do Entrocamento estavam lá 5 estações 

Abraço e Bom Natal.


----------



## Gor (23 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

Amigo Kraliv

É como dizes, pelo que tenho lido aqui no fórum, quando o céu limpar é que vou ver a estação a ficar "doidinha" em termos de temperatura e humidade 

Ate eu entender bem a construção de um RS e ter um projecto em mente para separar a parte onde esta o coração da maquina da parte do Anemómetro vou me orientando em termos de temperatura e humidade pela minha velhinha Oregon BAR388HR





Obrigado pelas fotos, realmente não é impossível nem sequer difícil separar a estação em módulos, o que é preciso e vontade e imaginação.

Agora uma coisa que não entendo, o interior do RS tem de ser oco por dentro para poder se inserir o modulo de sensores de Temp. e Hum. ou fica tudo apenas nessa caixinha que se ve (nessa foto) por baixo do RS?

uma foto da montagem da estação ainda em progresso 






Obrigado
Gor


----------



## Kraliv (23 Dez 2010 às 09:54)

Gor disse:


> Amigo Kraliv
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Se reparares na imagem, vês que o cabo entra 1º a meio dos pratos do RS ligando numa caixa os sensores, depois torna a sair para ligar à caixa onde se encotra o módulo transmissor.
Se fores ver o link, indicado por baixo da imagem, tens por lá mais fotos.


----------



## Gor (23 Dez 2010 às 10:21)

É mesmo, tá entendido!
Obrigado 

Gor


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

Boas

Comprei a Auriol e até agora os valores parecem-me próximos da realidade.
Instalei o Anemómetro na chaminé, preso a um bloco de cimento e está a cerca de 1m da base. (o mastro é um pau redondo de madeira), por enquanto não posso fazer melhor.

O termo-higrómetro não tem RS.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Esta manhã no LIDL de Repeses seguiam em venda cerca de 8 estações.


----------



## CarlosH (23 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

*Olá boa noite.

PEÇO AJUDA PARA ENVIO DE ESQUEMA, MONTAGEM DE PLACA SOLAR NO EQUIPAMENTO

Não sei se é aki que poderei colocar a minha questão, mas o Administrador deciderá!

Acabo tb de adquirir uma estação Auriol, das que são vendidas no Lidl.

Como sou novo por estas andanças, e nada de nada sei sobre estas matérias, venho aki pedir ajuda para o seguinte:

1 - Resido num 1º andar e quero colocar o Anemómetro e o Pluviómetro no telhado do meu prédio que é de 4º andar, a estação vai ficar cerca de 15 metros lá no alto. 

 - A minha pergunta é: acham que a montagem vai resultar?.

2 - Só depois de ter aberto a caixa da estação é que reparei que a mesma não trás PLACA SOLAR para alimentação do Anemómetro e do Pluviómetro.

 - Pergunto: alguém pode dar a dica?.

 - Haverá  alguem que já tivesse montado uma PLACA SOLAR para alimentação dos referidos dispositivos? 

 - Haverá alguém que não se importe de passar o esquema da montagem, ou como poderei fazer para alimentar o sistema. PLACA SOLAR acho ser o mais indicado.

 - Se houver placas para o efeito, gostaria de poder saber onde as adquirir.

Desde já, e antecipadamente, agradeço por todo o esforço, e tb pelo incómodo.

Caso contrário, e se não conseguir adaptar uma PLACA SOLAR, terei de a devolver ao Lidl até á próxima   2ª Feira dia 3 Jan., pois não dá, para eu cada vez que tenha de mudar as pilhas, ter ir ao telhado, que é de dificil acesso, devido á minha idade, a já ter alguns  problemas de mobilidade.

AGUARDO PELA AJUDA!

Muito Boas Festas.

Com os melhores cumprimentos.

ao dispôr 

CarlosH *


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

Encontrei mais um defeito na Auriol...

A medição do vento está com uma resolução de 0.7 km/h.


----------



## Geiras (24 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

O pluviometro começa a dar sinal de problema, acabou de marcar 60mm


----------



## amando96 (25 Dez 2010 às 02:23)

Boas, os membros que reportam erros têm wifi, ou antenas de comunicação na proximidade? quem mora na cidade quase decerteza que esses erros são causados por interferencias.\ estações mais caras tipo a davis vantage pro usam frequências duas vezes mais altas.
as frequencias 434 e 433 Mhz são muito comuns, pois são das poucas frequências livres(que podem ser usadas sem ser necessário licensa do estado).


----------



## jorgepaulino (25 Dez 2010 às 03:05)

Boa noite,

Também fui contemplado com uma estação destas do LIDL, e apesar de estar bastante satisfeito com esta primeira experiência, falta-me colocar o "cata-vento" no telhado.

Por enquanto está preso a uma rede, a metro e meio do chão num pateo. Claro que nem pensar em valores, é só para ver se está tudo bem (só liguei hoje).

A minha pergunta é: o anemometro (as colheres) rodam facilmente com qualquer brisa? É que tenho de soprar bem para elas rodarem e parece que têm um ligeiro atrito. Será assim mesmo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

Recebi como prenda de natal a estação do lidl, agora falta-me é ir montar, se não ficar satisfeito tenho 30 dias para a devolver.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 16:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Também fui contemplado com uma estação destas do LIDL, e apesar de estar bastante satisfeito com esta primeira experiência, falta-me colocar o "cata-vento" no telhado.
> 
> ...



Boas

Andei a passear o anemómetro pelo quintal para ver os resultados e digo-te já que, a roda eólica (colheres) no meu quintal rodaram muito pouco ou nada comparado com a localização dela no telhado 

Eu levei um bloco redondo de cimento para cima da chaminé e introduzi o mastro com o anemómetro la 

Boa sorte!


----------



## Puma (25 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

CarlosH disse:


> *Olá boa noite.
> 
> PEÇO AJUDA PARA ENVIO DE ESQUEMA, MONTAGEM DE PLACA SOLAR NO EQUIPAMENTO
> 
> ...



Boas...CarlosH, e bem vindo ao forum.

Creio que antes de existir a preocupação com a célula foto-voltaica, deverá verificar se o anemómetro e o pluviómetro comunicam bem com a estação. De acordo com o seu post, mora num 1º andar de um prédio com 4 andares, com uma diferença de 15 metros. 
Se estou bem lembrado, a transmissão de dados para a Auriol, em campo aberto  poderá ir até 25 metros.
Na medida que entre o 1º andar e o telhado do seu prédio, existem muitas paredes e cablagem eléctrica, pelo que aconselho, primeiro verificar se a transmissão é feita correctamente, e só depois partir para a colocação de uma célula foto-voltaica, o que é possível.
Eu tive a minha Auriol a funcionar desde Dezembro de 2009 até Setembro de 2010 com pilhas normais, e durante este tempo nunca troquei de pilhas nem nunca foi identificado sinal de pilhas fracas, pelo que creio que as mesmas devem de durar, certamente, mais do que um ano.

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## Puma (25 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O pluviometro começa a dar sinal de problema, acabou de marcar 60mm



Poderá ser erro do pluviómetro, gerado por interferências eléctricas, deficiência do próprio aparelho ou então consequência da instalação em que o mesmo se encontra a operar, entre outras....

É possível colocares fotos da instalação?


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Puma disse:


> Poderá ser erro do pluviómetro, gerado por interferências eléctricas, deficiência do próprio aparelho ou então consequência da instalação em que o mesmo se encontra a operar, entre outras....
> 
> É possível colocares fotos da instalação?



Uns minutos antes de ele dar esse valor, eu tive de mexer nele, e virei-o ao contrário (deve ter sido disso).
Por agora encontra-se num espaço aberto, direito e a reportar os dados correctos  (hoje acumulei 3.5mm)


Uma coisa... alguém já teve uma rajada superior a 108km/h ? Segundo o manual, não vai além dos 108km/h, mas, quando configuramos o alarme da rajada, podemos introduzir uma rajada de 183km/h 



Cumps


----------



## CarlosH (25 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

*Puma *

Muito obrigado pelas dicas. 

Assim, se calhar amanhã mesmo, irei fazer como me diz para fazer.

Já agora, uma vez que a distância de + - 15 metros de altura, o pluviómetro e o anemómetro, penso colocar no mastro já existente da antena de recepção TV e a cerca de 1,5 + - 1,80 metros de altura (dentro dos tais 15 metros) mesmo por cima da placa (telhado) da casa da maquina do elevador.

Tendo em atenção que irei colocar a estação numa dependência da minha casa que dá imediatamente para a rua, e que irá ficar instalada a cerca de 1 metro da porta de vidro dessa dependência que dá para a rua, penso que, embora com menos sinal mas com algum ainda, tenho a esperança de que mesmo assim, ainda receber sinal. 
Ou a transmissão é assim tão deficiente que não irá dar mesmo nada de nada? Que me pode dizer na sua opinião?

(Será que tb não se poderá alterar as potências de saída dos emissores do pluviómetro e do anemómetro?
Estou a lembrar-me neste preciso momento dos "Walk Talk" da banda dos 400 MHz. Tb vendidos pelo Lidl, este, tb é, penso, um caso de interesse a explorar) só que eu não tenho nem bases, para dar a volta ao assunto. Só havendo alguém por vós conhecido que queira dar uma mão á ideia.

Vamos experimentar se os dispositivos funcionam então, isto tb depende do tempo que fizer, é que chuva é que não falta por aki. 

Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado 

Ao dispôr 

CarlosH


----------



## Puma (25 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Uns minutos antes de ele dar esse valor, eu tive de mexer nele, e virei-o ao contrário (deve ter sido disso).
> Por agora encontra-se num espaço aberto, direito e a reportar os dados correctos  (hoje acumulei 3.5mm)
> 
> 
> ...




A rajada máxima que registei com a Auriol foi de 116.6 Km/h  em Março.


----------



## Puma (25 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

CarlosH disse:


> *Puma *
> 
> Muito obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> ...



Olá .... Carlos H

Como é sabido actualmente tenho uma Oregon WMR 200, a qual foi inicialmente instalada no mesmo sitio que a Auriol, quer os sensores quer a estação base. Como já referi em outros tópicos, para o mesmo sitio tenho mais bem que dizer da Auriol do que da Oregon, tendo inclusive que fazer umas pequenas alterações para a correcta recepção do sinal. 

Neste caso, e considereando que a Oregon tem um " alcance " de 100 metros e a Auriol tem um " alcance " de 25 metros, a minha opinião favoravel vaí para a Auriol.

Disse que os sensores irão ser colocados junto da cada das maquinas do elevador.  Não querendo ser mauzinho, mas receio que, e caso tenha captação de sinal, o mesmo irá ter muitas interferências, nomeadamente aquando do movimento do ascensor.

Depois diga-nos como correu a experiência, caso não chova.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Recebi como prenda de natal a estação do lidl, agora falta-me é ir montar, se não ficar satisfeito tenho 30 dias para a devolver.



Depois reporte se ficou satisfeito e como correu a experiência


----------



## Puma (26 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Depois reporte se ficou satisfeito e como correu a experiência



E já agora, se possível, com fotos


----------



## wheel18 (26 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Viva,

Tambem fui um dos contemplados de Natal com uma estação Auriol... Agora chegou o momento de instalar a mesma e surgiram agumas duvidas que espero possam ajudar:

Qual a autonomia das pilhas dos transmissores (anemomentro e pluviometro)? Esta informação será importante para decidir a localização dos mesmo (telhado - menos acessivel mas com campo aberto 360º; ou Mastro no quintal com obstaculos).

É possivel utilizar alimentação fotovoltaica para os transmissores? Quais os modelos/custos recomendados?

Qual o transformador recomendado para a estação (receptor). Necessitava de um com a ficha de ligação à estação a 90º, de forma a "disfarçar" o cabo ao maximo :-(... 

Relativamente à instalação dos sensores no telhado, será que vou ter problemas de recepção se colocar o receptor no R/C perto da janela (aprox. 10m distância e algum betão pelo meio)?


Muito obrigado e boas festas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

Bom a montagem já está feita, já testei o anemometro e funciona correctamente, falta agora é esperar pela chuva para ver se o pluviometro funciona ou não?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Podes-lhe fazer um teste gota a gota com um conta gotas ou assim. Para ver se conta. Pode é demorar.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

wheel18 disse:


> Viva,
> 
> Tambem fui um dos contemplados de Natal com uma estação Auriol... Agora chegou o momento de instalar a mesma e surgiram agumas duvidas que espero possam ajudar:
> 
> ...



Tenho a minha fez um ano ontem  e só tive que mudar as pilhas do anemómetro há um mês, as da base e do pluviómetro ainda estão com carga. 
A estação recebe sinal a 30m sem obstáculo algum, mas já a tive a 20m com 3 paredes pelo meio e recebia. Isto fala a voz da experiência.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, 4 dias de experiência e só tenho que resmungar com o termo-higrómetro, tirando as pequenas falhas do pluviometro 


PS: A consola não actualiza os extremos todos os dias, mas sim os extremos registados na consola.


----------



## wheel18 (26 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Pedro disse:


> Tenho a minha fez um ano ontem  e só tive que mudar as pilhas do anemómetro há um mês, as da base e do pluviómetro ainda estão com carga.
> A estação recebe sinal a 30m sem obstáculo algum, mas já a tive a 20m com 3 paredes pelo meio e recebia. Isto fala a voz da experiência.



Muito obrigado pela informação e ajuda... Então amanhã lá vai o material para o telhado :-)... Só tenho que encontrar tubo para fazer o mastro.

Relativamente à base não será de considerar um transformador para a mesma? E adaptar os transmissores para alimentação fotovoltaico, alguem já fez? Ideias?

Boas festas


----------



## KaliKeira (26 Dez 2010 às 21:52)

Olá muito boas noites a todos.
Acabei de me registar, pois tenho uma duvida.

Também fui um feliz contemplado com uma Auriol Weather Station (H13726A)neste Natal, no entanto fui testar se tudo estava a funcionar bem antes de poder montar no local definitivo e eis que me surge um problema. No mostrador, no local onde deveria aparecer a temperatura exterior (CH1) aparece: LL.LºC, no Heat Index e no Dew Point.
Já testei o Anemómetro e de resto está tudo a funcionar, tal como o pulviómetro.

O que terei feito de errado?

PS: coloquei primeiro as pilhas nos instrumentos de medida e só depois na estação meteologica.






Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

KaliKeira disse:


> Olá muito boas noites a todos.
> Acabei de me registar, pois tenho uma duvida.
> 
> Também fui um feliz contemplado com uma Auriol Weather Station (H13726A)neste Natal, no entanto fui testar se tudo estava a funcionar bem antes de poder montar no local definitivo e eis que me surge um problema. No mostrador, no local onde deveria aparecer a temperatura exterior (CH1) aparece: LL.LºC, no Heat Index e no Dew Point.
> ...



Boa noite e seja bem vindo ao fórum, *KaliKeira*

Experimente retirar as pilhas à consola e voltar a mete-las 
Deverá também premir a tecla *Channel/Search* por mais de 3 segundos até ouvir o sinal sonoro, e depois esperar até encontrar o sensor.

PS: O sensor não deverá estar coberto com alguma coisa (isso dificulta a transmissão para a consola)

Cumps


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Já agora, alguém já conseguiu calibrar a pressão atmosférica?


----------



## KaliKeira (26 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já agora, alguém já conseguiu calibrar a pressão atmosférica?




Sim.
Tente clicar no botão Pressure por 3 segundos até o valor piscar, depois é só ajustar com as setas.


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

KaliKeira disse:


> Sim.
> Tente clicar no botão Pressure por 3 segundos até o valor piscar, depois é só ajustar com as setas.



Ela volta a descalibrar sozinha 

PS: já conseguiu encontrar o sensor?


----------



## KaliKeira (26 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boa noite e seja bem vindo ao fórum, *KaliKeira*
> 
> Experimente retirar as pilhas à consola e voltar a mete-las
> Deverá também premir a tecla *Channel/Search* por mais de 3 segundos até ouvir o sinal sonoro, e depois esperar até encontrar o sensor.
> ...



Está na mesma... 
Já retirei as pilhas por 5 minutos, já fiz o Search (e detectou o Anemómetro) mas não o termómetro... Continua a indicar LL.LºC.
Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

KaliKeira disse:


> Está na mesma...
> Já retirei as pilhas por 5 minutos, já fiz o Search (e detectou o Anemómetro) mas não o termómetro... Continua a indicar LL.LºC.
> Obrigado pela ajuda



Não tens nada de cima a tocar no sensor ?


----------



## KaliKeira (26 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não tens nada de cima a tocar no sensor ?



Não.
A unica coisa que poderia interferir é a Internet por Wireless, mas já tentei desligar e fazer o procedimento normal para voltar a detectar os aparelhos e nada...


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2010 às 23:39)

KaliKeira disse:


> Não.
> A unica coisa que poderia interferir é a Internet por Wireless, mas já tentei desligar e fazer o procedimento normal para voltar a detectar os aparelhos e nada...



Está a menos de 25 metros de alcance?
Experimente retirar as pilhas de tudo e voltar a montar a estação de acordo com o manual de instruções (mesmo que o sensor não esteja no telhado, só para experimentar).

Caso não consiga tente troca-la no Lidl


----------



## wheel18 (27 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

KaliKeira disse:


> Olá muito boas noites a todos.
> Acabei de me registar, pois tenho uma duvida.
> 
> Também fui um feliz contemplado com uma Auriol Weather Station (H13726A)neste Natal, no entanto fui testar se tudo estava a funcionar bem antes de poder montar no local definitivo e eis que me surge um problema. No mostrador, no local onde deveria aparecer a temperatura exterior (CH1) aparece: LL.LºC, no Heat Index e no Dew Point.
> ...



Boas,

Segundo o manual (pagina 44 - PT) a indicação LL significa valores abaixo do limite... estranho... Congelou?! :-)


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 03:57)

A minha estação marcou há pouco HH.HºC seja na temperatura, seja no windchill.
Não sei ao certo do que foi mas deve ter sido interferências, pois tenho a consola todo o dia ao lado do PC.

Que fiz eu ? Premi a tecla *Channel/Search* por mais de 3 segundos, e ao fim de 4/5 minutos encontrou-me o sensor.

Outra coisa, alguém sabe se dá para desactivar o sinal sonoro das teclas? e como?


Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2010 às 07:40)

Aparecer HH.HºC ou LL.LºC quando seleccionado o Heat Index ou o WindChill é normal. Na temperatura é estranho...


----------



## fhff (27 Dez 2010 às 09:43)

Também comprei uma Auriol, no passado dia 24 (ainda havia mais 3 no Lidl da Terrugem, Sintra). Ainda não instalei. Já detectei um erro no manual, onde diz que a duração das pilhas é de aproximadamente 90 horas! Na parte da tradução em inglês diz 90 dias! Já alguém experimentou um transformador para a base (6 V conforme diz o manual)? Vou montar tudo no próximo fim-de-semana e substituir o clone que tenho da Lacrosse, que me está a dar problemas.

Depois reporto. Até lá Boas Festas a todos.


----------



## Reportorio (27 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Bom dia

tambem tenho uma Auriol, já vi que isto foi o grande boom do Natal, ela regista temperatura "IN" "Ch1" e "Ch2" alguem me diz o que é o Ch2? depois tambem sinto que na pressão ela descalibra tal como o colega que penso que seja da Qt.Conde, pois tenho estado a comparar com o colega de Corroios, da Moita e um manómetro de pressão analogico.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 17:22)

Reportorio disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> tambem tenho uma Auriol, já vi que isto foi o grande boom do Natal, ela regista temperatura "IN" "Ch1" e "Ch2" alguem me diz o que é o Ch2? depois tambem sinto que na pressão ela descalibra tal como o colega que penso que seja da Qt.Conde, pois tenho estado a comparar com o colega de Corroios, da Moita e um manómetro de pressão analogico.



Boas.

Eu na minha não encontrei o CH2 
Em relação à pressão, sim a minha também descalibra, mas o Chasing Thunder já a conseguiu calibrar ontem


----------



## zejorge (27 Dez 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde

O CH2 será o canal a ser utilizado na eventualidade de teres um sensor extra.
Atenção que a frequência é de 434 mhz.


----------



## wheel18 (27 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Eu na minha não encontrei o CH2
> Em relação à pressão, sim a minha também descalibra, mas o Chasing Thunder já a conseguiu calibrar ontem



A minha tb não tem Ch2?! Tem In (interior), Ch1 (exterior) e Alternado (In/Ch1)... Será que existem 2 versões?!

Bem, mas hoje foi dia de instalar os sensores no telhado... Tudo correu bem, até que o sinal do pluviometro desapareceu :-(... Retirei as pilhas do mesmo e lá voltou à vida... por pouco tempo... voltou a desaparecer após pouco mais de uma hora. 
O anemometro e o pluviometro estão colocados praticamente lado a lado, a uma distância aproximada de 10 m da estação, pelo que, ou o emissor do 2º é mais fraco ou tem um problema... Alguem tem o mesmo sintoma?

Relativamente à pressão, calibrei pela do "hotspot" (obrigado vizinho :-)) e tem-se mantido coincidente.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

wheel18 disse:


> A minha tb não tem Ch2?! Tem In (interior), Ch1 (exterior) e Alternado (In/Ch1)... Será que existem 2 versões?!
> 
> Bem, mas hoje foi dia de instalar os sensores no telhado... Tudo correu bem, até que o sinal do pluviometro desapareceu :-(... Retirei as pilhas do mesmo e lá voltou à vida... por pouco tempo... voltou a desaparecer após pouco mais de uma hora.
> O anemometro e o pluviometro estão colocados praticamente lado a lado, a uma distância aproximada de 10 m da estação, pelo que, ou o emissor do 2º é mais fraco ou tem um problema... Alguem tem o mesmo sintoma?
> ...



O pluviómetro é conveniente ficar uns metros mais próximo da base que o anemómetro, o seu sinal é ligeiramente mais fraco. Quanto ao segundo canal (Ch2), a estação tem capacidade para mais um sensor extra, e será assim que se mostrarão os dados dele, caso se queira adquirir.
A questão da alternância da mostragem de valor In/Ch1(/Ch2) é clicando-se no Search/Channel, se se clica uma vez mostra a In e duas vezes vai alternando. 

Mais alguma coisa disponham, é o que vale ter a estação há 1ano...


----------



## wheel18 (27 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Pedro disse:


> O pluviómetro é conveniente ficar uns metros mais próximo da base que o anemómetro, o seu sinal é ligeiramente mais fraco. Quanto ao segundo canal (Ch2), a estação tem capacidade para mais um sensor extra, e será assim que se mostrarão os dados dele, caso se queira adquirir.
> A questão da alternância da mostragem de valor In/Ch1(/Ch2) é clicando-se no Search/Channel, se se clica uma vez mostra a In e duas vezes vai alternando.
> 
> Mais alguma coisa disponham, é o que vale ter a estação há 1ano...



Pois acho que tenho mesmo que tirar o pluviometro do telhado :-( ... e tanto trabalhinho que deu... 
Relativamente ao Ch2, estive a rever o manual e nada... como se seleciona, então?

Muito obrigado


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Boas

Durante a noite, a temperatura do termómetro de mercúrio ca em baixo (encostado à parede o que poderá aumentar um pouco a temperatura), costuma dar 1ºC a mais que o da estação em cima do telhado a cerca de 10m do chão.

Qual das temperaturas devo seguir?


----------



## wheel18 (27 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Durante a noite, a temperatura do termómetro de mercúrio ca em baixo (encostado à parede o que poderá aumentar um pouco a temperatura), costuma dar 1ºC a mais que o da estação em cima do telhado a cerca de 10m do chão.
> 
> Qual das temperaturas devo seguir?



Viva,

Com base na minha experiência, direi que para temperatura nada substitui um BOM termometro de mercurio (ou alcool para a minima), porem com uma diferença de 1ºC para -10m, acho que tens o sensor muito bem calibrado ...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Eu tenho o meu pluviometro a uns 5/6metros da base, está bom?


----------



## Marcos André (27 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

boa noite! tambem eu comprei uma EM auriol no lidl. também eu a instalei hoje e por enquanto esta tudo bem. o preço foi o que mais me espantou, ja reparei que não me vou poder orientar pelo termometro, mas em outubro tambem no lidl comprei um termometro auriol com memoria diaria e ja consegui contruir o grafico da temperatura em Barrô. agora estou melhor equipado para registar o que o tempo traz.


----------



## Puma (27 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

fhff disse:


> Também comprei uma Auriol, no passado dia 24 (ainda havia mais 3 no Lidl da Terrugem, Sintra). Ainda não instalei. Já detectei um erro no manual, onde diz que a duração das pilhas é de aproximadamente 90 horas! Na parte da tradução em inglês diz 90 dias! Já alguém experimentou um transformador para a base (6 V conforme diz o manual)? Vou montar tudo no próximo fim-de-semana e substituir o clone que tenho da Lacrosse, que me está a dar problemas.
> 
> Depois reporto. Até lá Boas Festas a todos.




Quando comprei a minha Auriol em Dezembro de 2009, verifiquei exactamente isso, isto é, que a duração das pilhas, de acordo com o manual, seria de 90 horas

E parece que a imprecisão se mantém.....passado um ano 

Quando acabei de ler o manual, a minha primeira ideia foi comprar um transformador para a base e comprar as melhores pilhas, existentes no mercado, para os sensores.

Na altura da compra da estação, comprei também pilhas da marca Lidl, instalei tudo para ver se estava operacional, e como o tempo foi passando e a base nunca indicou pilhas fracas......fui deixando estar.

Esteve operacional durante 9 meses, ( Dez.2009 / Set. 2010 ) e nunca indicou pilhas fracas, pelo que acredito que as mesmas devem de durar mais de 1 ano.

Quando a Auriol estiver montada, coloca fotos


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu tenho o meu pluviometro a uns 5/6metros da base, está bom?



Sim, mais que bom. Eu tenho o meu a uns 10m e com duas paredes pelo meio!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, mais que bom. Eu tenho o meu a uns 10m e com duas paredes pelo meio!!!



Ok obrigado


----------



## Marcos André (27 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

será que me podem ajudar,
em relação à memória da estação por quanto dias é possivel consultar a temperatura e a rajada maxima de um dia???


----------



## Puma (27 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

Marcos André disse:


> será que me podem ajudar,
> em relação à memória da estação por quanto dias é possivel consultar a temperatura e a rajada maxima de um dia???



Olá Marcos !

A estação não faz histórico diário, e muito menos mensal.

O que a estação regista são os extremos das medições que faz, isto é, regista a rajada máxima de um determinado dia a uma determinada hora, até haver uma outra rajada superior, e assim sucessivamente.

Esta informação, fica registada na consola até ser feito o " reset " ou acabar a fonte de alimentação.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## fhff (27 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Puma disse:


> Quando comprei a minha Auriol em Dezembro de 2009, verifiquei exactamente isso, isto é, que a duração das pilhas, de acordo com o manual, seria de 90 horas
> 
> E parece que a imprecisão se mantém.....passado um ano
> 
> ...



Obrigado.
Realmente quando vi esse erro no manual, esqueci a seccção PT e só li a inglesa. Então para ti não vale a pena o transformador, não é? Se as pilhas duram um ano, acho que não vou comprar transformador. Tenho de ver se o que uso na minha clone da Lacrosse é compatível.
Ficou uma duvida: a tua estação já não está operacional?


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 23:41)

Em relação à memória, a consola guarda apenas a precipitação diária, semanal, mensal e total, embora seja apenas dos últimos 6 (dias, semanas e meses).

Em relação as temperaturas, o Puma já explicou 

PS: continuo com dificuldades em calibrar a pressao.


----------



## akaciomarquez (27 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

mistysintra disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> fiz algumas investigações na web e ao que parece "Auriol h13726" it's the same of Ventus WS155, Hama EWS 1500 and Meteoscan W155/W160.
> 
> ...



Boa noite a todos, mais um recém chegado á paixão da meteorologia, fui mais um dos que comprou a _AURIOL_ no_ LIDL_  e a minha pergunta prende-se com a situação do termo-higro em separado, de que maneira é que a estação depois identifica os dois? se estiverem em canais diferentes?
è que possuo também uma estação de marca _TWINS_ também comprada no _LIDl_ à cerca de 2 anos e o sensor de temperatura é compatível com a Auriol.

Desde já os meus cumprimentos a todos de mais este maçarico.


----------



## Puma (28 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado.
> Realmente quando vi esse erro no manual, esqueci a seccção PT e só li a inglesa. Então para ti não vale a pena o transformador, não é? Se as pilhas duram um ano, acho que não vou comprar transformador. Tenho de ver se o que uso na minha clone da Lacrosse é compatível.
> Ficou uma duvida: a tua estação já não está operacional?



A minha Auriol esteve operacional, e bem, durante 9 meses, tendo-a vendido e comprado uma Oregon WMR 200


----------



## Puma (28 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

akaciomarquez disse:


> Boa noite a todos, mais um recém chegado á paixão da meteorologia, fui mais um dos que comprou a _AURIOL_ no_ LIDL_  e a minha pergunta prende-se com a situação do termo-higro em separado, de que maneira é que a estação depois identifica os dois? se estiverem em canais diferentes?
> è que possuo também uma estação de marca _TWINS_ também comprada no _LIDl_ à cerca de 2 anos e o sensor de temperatura é compatível com a Auriol.
> 
> Desde já os meus cumprimentos a todos de mais este maçarico.



Olá e bem vindo ao fórum 

Se realmente tem a certeza com a Twins é compativel com a Auriol, deverá selecionar busca de sensores na consola ( ver manual ) e se tudo correr bem esse sensor deverá ser detectado no canal 2 da Auriol.

Caso o sensor Twins permita a comutação entre vários canais, normalmente até três canais, deverá ser seleccionado neste o canal dois, para que o mesmo seja identificado como canal 2 na consola.

Depois, a consola, irá alternar ou não ( o utilizador é que define ) os valores transmitidos pelos vários sensores.

Já agora....o sensor Twins emite valores de temperatura e humidade ?

Diga depois como correu.


----------



## akaciomarquez (28 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Puma disse:


> Olá e bem vindo ao fórum
> 
> Se realmente tem a certeza com a Twins é compativel com a Auriol, deverá selecionar busca de sensores na consola ( ver manual ) e se tudo correr bem esse sensor deverá ser detectado no canal 2 da Auriol.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela dica,
tenho a certeza que é compatível pois com a consola fora de alcance dos seus sensores e com o sensor da twins ao pé este detectou, e tem sim valores de temperatura e humidade e pode se escolher no sensor entre 3 canais diferentes e ainda fiz a experiência de a twins detectar o sensor da Auriol e esta também o detectou.


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Outra coisa, o filtro de folhas deve permanecer no pluviómetro? ou influencia a precisão ?


----------



## Puma (28 Dez 2010 às 00:33)

akaciomarquez disse:


> Muito obrigado pela dica,
> tenho a certeza que é compatível pois com a consola fora de alcance dos seus sensores e com o sensor da twins ao pé este detectou, e tem sim valores de temperatura e humidade e pode se escolher no sensor entre 3 canais diferentes e ainda fiz a experiência de a twins detectar o sensor da Auriol e esta também o detectou.



Ainda bem....

Agora, apenas é necessário comprar/fazer um RS e colocar lá dentro esse sensor da Twins de forma a obter valores de temperatura e humidade mais fiáveis .


----------



## Puma (28 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Outra coisa, o filtro de folhas deve permanecer no pluviómetro? ou influencia a precisão ?



Depende da probabilidade de caírem " coisas " no pluviometro, nomeadamente folhas de árvores, ......

No meu caso, na medida em que o pluviometro encontra-se no telhado com pouca ou nenhuma probabilidade de caírem  folhas de árvores, ou outras " coisas " não coloquei o filtro.

Acima de tudo, depende de onde o mesmo está colocado.

Creio, também, que no caso do filtro estar colocado no pluviometro não deve de alterar em nada as medições, apenas poderá retardar, e em muito pouco, a queda das gotas de chuva para o próprio pluviometro.


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 04:06)

Boa noite (4h da manhã )

Descobri o problema da pressão atmosférica.

Calibrei-a há 3 horas (a Auriol demora 1h a actualizar a pressão) para os 1017hPa. Depois de já ter actualizado 3 vezes, encontra-se agora nos 1016hPa.

O problema que dificultava o valor correcto da pressão eram interferências com o computador, pois eu tinha a consola (onde se encontra o barómetro penso eu) mesmo ao lado do PC...

Espero que tenha ajudado


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Boas,

Tenho estado a comparar os valores da minha Auriol (agora com o pluviometro a ser recebido 100%), com a "Davis" do HotSpot (curta distância) e quase tudo parece estar a correr bem... Quase tudo, porque os anemometros apresentam uma diferença enorme  A Auriol tem uma media actual de 2,9 Km/h enquanto que a Davis apresenta 12,9 Km/h 
Conclusão: ou tenho um anemometro "problematico, preso, etc..." ou apesar da distância entre as estações temos um anemofenomeno interessante por aqui ?!

Ha, relativamente ao RS, por enquanto estou satisfeito com a fita de aluminio colocada em volta do sensor (leia-se sensor + tudo de suporte). Permite a circulação de ar vertical, faz sombra directa no sensor (zona do tubo de suporte) e reflecte a radiação directa... venha Sol para testar mais em pormenor.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 10:15)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho estado a comparar os valores da minha Auriol (agora com o pluviometro a ser recebido 100%), com a "Davis" do HotSpot (curta distância) e quase tudo parece estar a correr bem... Quase tudo, porque os anemometros apresentam uma diferença enorme  A Auriol tem uma media actual de 2,9 Km/h enquanto que a Davis apresenta 12,9 Km/h
> Conclusão: ou tenho um anemometro "problematico, preso, etc..." ou apesar da distância entre as estações temos um anemofenomeno interessante por aqui ?!



A distância de 800 metros entre as duas estações e a semelhança na altitude não explicam essa diferença. Eu tenho o meu anemometro montado 10 metros acima do nível do solo e como está o teu?


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

HotSpot disse:


> A distância de 800 metros entre as duas estações e a semelhança na altitude não explicam essa diferença. Eu tenho o meu anemometro montado 10 metros acima do nível do solo e como está o teu?



A altura deve ser aproximadamente a mesma... Estou/estava a tentar explicar o "fenomeno" pela diferença topográfica (após a quinta do Chora existe um ligeiro vale), mas tb não me parece... A Auriol apenas apresenta a média dos ultimos 2 minutos e rajada dos ultimos 10... e não estou constantemente a comparar. Pode ser por ai (ou não)...

De qqr forma estive no telhado a olhar para o anemometro e de facto quando o vento pára, ele pára e quando se sente o vento ele roda (não sei se o suficiente)... Mas concordo contigo, nada deveria justificar esta diferença. Poderá ser que a estação não esteja a receber todas as transmissões?!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

wheel18 disse:


> A altura deve ser aproximadamente a mesma... Estou/estava a tentar explicar o "fenomeno" pela diferença topográfica (após a quinta do Chora existe um ligeiro vale), mas tb não me parece...
> Estive no telhado a olhar para o anemometro e de facto quando o vento pára, ele pára e quando se sente o vento ele roda (não sei se o suficiente)... Mas concordo contigo, nada deveria justificar esta diferença. Poderá ser que a estação não esteja a receber todas as transmissões?!



Então se o vento pára aí é porque o anemometro está ok. Pelas últimas leituras da minha estação o vento não está a parar por lá. Curta distância com regime de vento um pouco diferente.


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Então se o vento pára aí é porque o anemometro está ok. Pelas últimas leituras da minha estação o vento não está a parar por lá. Curta distância com regime de vento um pouco diferente.



Sim, de facto o movimento do anemometro é coincidente com o movimento das arvores, etc... A duvida é se está ok quando há vento?!

Obrigado.


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Boas,

continuo com duvidas relativamente ao Ch2?! No manual da estação não vejo qualquer referência a este canal adicional e na estação tb na encontro maneira de o selecionar. será que o mesmo deixou de existir nas versões mais recentes? Ou o mesmo só aparece quando se efectua o "search" e existe um sensor adicional?

Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia a todos!

Este tópico tem estado animado devido à saída desta estação Auriol e o elevado número de aquisições. Tal facto é de louvar, é bom ver tanta gente interessada e entusiasmada! Bem hajam por isso!

No entanto deixo uma nota. Geralmente todas as estações são funcionais e, apesar de haver diferenças acentuadas de qualidade, a fiabilidade dos dados depende sempre, e acima de tudo, das questões ligadas à instalação.

Presumo que algumas das dúvidas mais recorrentes deste tópico estejam ligadas a esse facto. Por vezes o mínimo detalhe, que passa despercebido a quem lê a dúvida, pode ser a chave para um problema. Uma parede próxima, uma árvore, um quadrante de vento tapado por um obstáculo, o pluviómetro que afinal só apanha chuva se o vento estiver de um determinado quadrante, etc, etc...

Uma sugestão, e apenas isso, é a de que, quando colocarem uma dúvida, coloquem uma foto representativa da envolvente do componente que acham que não está correcto, ou que, se tal não for possível, descrevam com algum detalhe todos os factores envolventes que achem relevantes. Isto permite a quem lê, e que tenha alguma experiência nestas questões, poder auxiliar-vos da melhor forma. Por vezes poderão alguns membros mais leigos e que se estejam a iniciar nestas lides, acharem que os mais experientes poderão estar a ser "picuinhas" se vos chamarem a atenção para detalhes importantes na fiabilidade dos registos. Mas vejam sempre estes detalhes como um incentivo à melhoria dos vossos registos... O que de certa forma presumo que seja o interessa de quem investe em material meteorológico 

E já agora... Bons registos e boa sorte com as vossas novas estações!


----------



## Marcos André (28 Dez 2010 às 12:38)

boa tarde

obrigado Puma. então não posso fazer um registo  diario da temperatura e do vento??

o que é muito estranho é que a minha estação  registou valores acima dos que supostamente conseguia sem eles terem acontecido. alguém me consegue explicar porquê??


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boa noite (4h da manhã )
> 
> Descobri o problema da pressão atmosférica.
> 
> ...



Será que era mesmo esse problema ?

É que tenho as minhas duas consolas "coladas" ao pc, e sempre funcionaram bem.


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

andres disse:


> Será que era mesmo esse problema ?
> 
> É que tenho as minhas duas consolas "coladas" ao pc, e sempre funcionaram bem.



Huummm... Pois, tb não estou a ver como o pc poderá influenciar a pressão?! Alguem sabe qual o tipo de sensor utilizado (aneroide, ...)?


----------



## Puma (28 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Marcos André disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> obrigado Puma. então não posso fazer um registo  diario da temperatura e do vento??
> 
> o que é muito estranho é que a minha estação  registou valores acima dos que supostamente conseguia sem eles terem acontecido. alguém me consegue explicar porquê??




Registos diários não é possivel....a não ser que todos os dias os dados sejam eliminados.

Eu para ter registos mensais, fazia sempre o " reset " no ultimo dia de cada mês.

É possivel que a consola dê valores não previstos no manual, nomeadamente no que diz respeito á velocidade do vendo.

Aconteceu comigo, e creio que o valor dado pela consola é, minimamente, realista.


----------



## bpereira (28 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Boa tarde Amigos.

Fui também um dos contemplados a receber de mim próprio uma estação Auriol.
Vivo perto de uma estação meteorológica da Brisa em linha recta 2 km no máximo e observando os valores desta e da auriol ás 14.50 eram de apenas +0,2 graus na auriol e a humidade +5%. Ainda não consegui verificar os outros dados porque ainda não está instalada definitivamente. Assim que possível irei os divulgar. Já agora alguém sabe qual a marca das estações meteorológicas que a brisa utiliza?


----------



## BVG (28 Dez 2010 às 15:13)

bpereira disse:


> Boa tarde Amigos.
> 
> Fui também um dos contemplados a receber de mim próprio uma estação Auriol.
> Vivo perto de uma estação meteorológica da Brisa em linha recta 2 km no máximo e observando os valores desta e da auriol ás 14.50 eram de apenas +0,2 graus na auriol e a humidade +5%. Ainda não consegui verificar os outros dados porque ainda não está instalada definitivamente. Assim que possível irei os divulgar. Já agora alguém sabe qual a marca das estações meteorológicas que a brisa utiliza?



hmm.. onde consegues ver os valores dessa estação? No site da Brisa?


----------



## bpereira (28 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

BVG disse:


> hmm.. onde consegues ver os valores dessa estação? No site da Brisa?



Sim. é só escolher a zona que pretendes.

link- http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1&exmenuid=0


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Boas

Em relação à minha pressão ela manteve-se muito tempo calibrada até eu pegar na consola e leva-la para o lado do pc. (mas pode muito bem ser coincidência) 

Em relação ao vento da moita, penso que os valores do vento apresentados no meteomoita.com (PUB ) refere-se à rajada e não à média de vento 
O anemómetro tem uma roda eólica igual ou parecida a todos os outros (com as colheres), não devem logo culpar o aparelho...
Em relação ao CH2, a consola só irá ter esse canal disponível, se obviamente houver ao alcance um outro sensor externo.

cumps


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Em relação à minha pressão ela manteve-se muito tempo calibrada até eu pegar na consola e leva-la para o lado do pc. (mas pode muito bem ser coincidência)




Isso é muito estranho, o teu PC é de secretária?


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

JFPT disse:


> Isso é muito estranho, o teu PC é de secretária?



Estava no portátil. Mas a consola estava mesmo a cerca de 5cm do PC...

Não sei...vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Estava no portátil. Mas a consola estava mesmo a cerca de 5cm do PC...
> 
> Não sei...vamos ver no que dá.



Isso é mesmo estranho, usas net wireless? Pode estar a interferir com o barómetro, mas não faço a mínima do porquê..


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

A consola acabou de actualizar a pressão, e estando a cerca de 6 metros do PC, a pressão manteve-se nos 1012hPa.

Em relação à internet, ontem e hoje tenho estado com o modem.


(até tenho medo de trazer a consola para o pé do PC )


----------



## Marcos André (28 Dez 2010 às 18:18)

Puma disse:


> Registos diários não é possivel....a não ser que todos os dias os dados sejam eliminados.
> 
> Eu para ter registos mensais, fazia sempre o " reset " no ultimo dia de cada mês.
> 
> ...



obrigado pela dica

em relação ao problema da consola eu referia.me aos valores da rajada max do vento que eram da oredem dos 130km/h muito acima da realidade, e em relação à humidade epresentava volores minimos de 1% e maximo de 99%, completamente discordantes com o valor real. Mas ja esta tudo bem nestes aspectos.

Agora é a direcção do vento que é totalmente oposta à real. não entendo...


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 18:25)

Marcos André disse:


> obrigado pela dica
> 
> em relação ao problema da consola eu referia.me aos valores da rajada max do vento que eram da oredem dos 130km/h muito acima da realidade, e em relação à humidade epresentava volores minimos de 1% e maximo de 99%, completamente discordantes com o valor real. Mas ja esta tudo bem nestes aspectos.
> 
> Agora é a direcção do vento que é totalmente oposta à real. não entendo...



Caro *Marcos André*

O cata ventos terá de estar na direcção N (controle-se pela bússola que está em cima) antes de colocar as pilhas no anemómetro (a roda eólica não poderá estar em movimento. 

Cumps


----------



## Marcos André (28 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

ok


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Em relação ao vento da moita, penso que os valores do vento apresentados no meteomoita.com (PUB ) refere-se à rajada e não à média de vento



Tens diversas leituras de vento:







1 - Última Rajada
2 - Média 1 minuto
3 - Média 10 minutos
4 - Rajada máxima diária


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens diversas leituras de vento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta 

Em relação à pressão calibrei-a para 1012hPa e ao fim de 3 horas (3 actualizações) com a consola a metros de distancia do PC e sempre no mesmo sitio, o resultado foi este:

*1012hPa* - 1012hPa - 1011hPa- 1011hPa

Conclusão, neste momento a pressão está calibrada


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Boas.

Nova actualização da pressão, e desta vez com a consola mais perto do PC.

Subiu 1hPa e encontra-se agora nos 1012hPa


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Mais uma actualização da pressão e manteve-se nos 1012hPa

Está de facto calibrada 


Cumps.


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mais uma actualização da pressão e manteve-se nos 1012hPa
> 
> Está de facto calibrada
> 
> ...



Há já alguns dias que estás com dúvidas sobre pressão da estação e eu sinceramente não consigo perceber que critérios descreves para dizeres que ela calibra ou descalibra.

Usualmente o processo de calibração é este:

1 - Acertar a pressão por uma estação de referência num *período de estabilidade* em que a pressão se mantém *constante*, de forma a garantir que aquele valor não se altera nas horas mais próximas.

2 - Feito isto a pressão está calibrada! Numa situação como a de agora, a pressão está constantemente a alterar. E está calibrada à mesma! Anormal seria se com o aproximar de uma depressão os valores não se alterassem significativamente em relativo curto espaço de tempo! 

Cumps


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

JFPT disse:


> Isso é mesmo estranho, usas net wireless? Pode estar a interferir com o barómetro, mas não faço a mínima do porquê..



É impossível tanto o Pc como a Net estar a fazer interferência. Eu tenho a minha na secretária a uns 30cm do PC, uso internet wireless, com a antena a menos de 5m da estação, nunca passou nada. O mal é que estão a calibrar a pressão numa altura barométricamente instável, com constantes alterações de pressão.

Calibrem a pressão numa altura de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Dez 2010 às 10:28)

Pedro disse:


> É impossível tanto o Pc como a Net estar a fazer interferência. Eu tenho a minha na secretária a uns 30cm do PC, uso internet wireless, com a antena a menos de 5m da estação, nunca passou nada. O mal é que estão a calibrar a pressão numa altura barométricamente instável, com constantes alterações de pressão.
> 
> Calibrem a pressão numa altura de céu limpo e vento fraco.



Completamente


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 14:06)

Acho que o pluviometro da minha estação auriol está mal, isto porque durante a madrugada choveu tendo acumulado 2,9mm no pluviometro artesanal e no da estação apenas 0,7mm, algo está mal, podem-me ajudar?


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Acho que o pluviometro da minha estação auriol está mal, isto porque durante a madrugada choveu tendo acumulado 2,9mm no pluviometro artesanal e no da estação apenas 0,7mm, algo está mal, podem-me ajudar?



Apenas com esses dados é difícil entender o que se passa... Onde e como estão instalados ambos os pluviómetros?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas com esses dados é difícil entender o que se passa... Onde e como estão instalados ambos os pluviómetros?



O da estação está em cima do telhado mesmo ao lado do anemometro, o outro está no solo.


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O da estação está em cima do telhado mesmo ao lado do anemometro, o outro está no solo.



Então isso poderá justificar as diferenças... Mais ainda se o que estiver no solo tiver obstáculos próximos. Uma forma de verificar se ambos se equivalem é coloca-los lado a lado e verificar se registam os mesmos valores.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 16:31)

vitamos disse:


> Então isso poderá justificar as diferenças... Mais ainda se o que estiver no solo tiver obstáculos próximos. Uma forma de verificar se ambos se equivalem é coloca-los lado a lado e verificar se registam os mesmos valores.



O que está no solo tem um grande espaço aberto, a diferença que dão é praticamente de 2mm, mas á pouco fui testar novamente e agua que cai no da estação fica presa, não cai toda, tenho que ser eu a fazer com que a água caia na totalidade, o que p+osso fazer para tal não acontecer mais?


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O que está no solo tem um grande espaço aberto, a diferença que dão é praticamente de 2mm, mas á pouco fui testar novamente e agua que cai no da estação fica presa, não cai toda, tenho que ser eu a fazer com que a água caia na totalidade, o que p+osso fazer para tal não acontecer mais?



As gotas de água ficam retidas na abertura do pluviómetro?

Ome()...mas isso ficam em todos, elas la vão escorrendo 

Ontem acumulei 12.7mm com o pluviometro da Auriol


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

vitamos disse:


> Há já alguns dias que estás com dúvidas sobre pressão da estação e eu sinceramente não consigo perceber que critérios descreves para dizeres que ela calibra ou descalibra.
> 
> Usualmente o processo de calibração é este:
> 
> ...



Eu calibrei a pressão pelas estações mais próximas de mim. Passado algumas horas, a pressão manteve-se de acordo com as outras estações. Mas chegou a um ponto, que de em vez descer como a das outras estações próximas, subiu. Ou seja descalibrou.

Resumindo, a pressão mantém-se com o valor igual ao das outras estações próximas durante muitas horas, mas chega a um ponto que descalibra.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Trovoadapower disse:


> As gotas de água ficam retidas na abertura do pluviómetro?
> 
> Ome()...mas isso ficam em todos, elas la vão escorrendo
> 
> Ontem acumulei 12.7mm com o pluviometro da Auriol



Mas na minha demoram muito tempo a escorrer, ainda esta madrugada caiu 2mm e na estação estavam apenas 0,5mm,, depois chega a pontos que as gotas não escorrem.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Trovoadapower disse:


> As gotas de água ficam retidas na abertura do pluviómetro?
> 
> Ome()...mas isso ficam em todos, elas la vão escorrendo
> 
> Ontem acumulei 12.7mm com o pluviometro da Auriol



Existe mesmo algum problema com o pluviometro dele 

Senão a água escorria e acabava por acumular.

O problema é do pluviometro dele e não o teu. Não é preciso agora em cada post a falar da Auriol dizeres os milimetros que acumulaste.


----------



## nuninho (30 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Boas Festas. Tenho mesmo Auriol Estação Meteor. (Lidl).  Mas esta estação continua problemas:
- auto-trocar tipos de barómetro com som "bip". 
- erros de temperatura e humidade externas (para estação e/ou anemómetro?) com +/-2 vezes por dia mas sem erros com muito tempo.

Tens estes mesmos problemas?

Mas a mesma estação meteor. (versão antiga) não houve erros de medições desde Natal 2009 até no fim de Janeiro deste ano. No fim de Janeiro, vendeu esta estação com sempre 99% humidade externa devido a detectar água no interior de anemómetro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

nuninho disse:


> Boas Festas. Tenho mesmo Auriol Estação Meteor. (Lidl).  Mas esta estação continua problemas:
> - auto-trocar tipos de barómetro com som "bip".
> - erros de temperatura e humidade externas (para estação e/ou anemómetro?) com +/-2 vezes por dia mas sem erros com muito tempo.
> 
> ...



Não, a minha é somente o pluviometro é que dá valores de precipitação mais baixos.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura e a minha auriol foi dos 16ºC para os 23ºC


----------



## nuninho (30 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não, a minha é somente o pluviometro é que dá valores de precipitação mais baixos.


Apenas o meu pluvímetro não há problema.

Mostraste auto-trocar (enquanto som "bip") tipo de barómetro na tua estação (nova versão?)?


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Vou instalar a Auriol no fim de semana. Pretendia manter o termo-higrómetro da minha estação actual (clone da Lacrosse, com pluviómetro e anemómetro avariados). Assim aproveitava os dados mais fidedignos da "lacrosse" e podia comparar com os da Auriol.
 Acham que pode haver interferências entre as 2 estações se instalar os equipamentos no mesmo poste e as estações (bases) perto uma da outra? As duas transmitem em comprimentos de onda diferente.

Obrigado e Bom Ano!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 11:35)

Novo carregamento, hoje na LIDL de Repeses vieram 7 estações para vender.


----------



## Puma (31 Dez 2010 às 11:39)

fhff disse:


> Vou instalar a Auriol no fim de semana. Pretendia manter o termo-higrómetro da minha estação actual (clone da Lacrosse, com pluviómetro e anemómetro avariados). Assim aproveitava os dados mais fidedignos da "lacrosse" e podia comparar com os da Auriol.
> Acham que pode haver interferências entre as 2 estações se instalar os equipamentos no mesmo poste e as estações (bases) perto uma da outra? As duas transmitem em comprimentos de onda diferente.
> 
> Obrigado e Bom Ano!



Boas....

Tendo em consideração que a Auriol trabalha com uma frequencia de 434 MHz e a Lacrosse trabalha com frequencias de 868MHz, a probabilidade de haver interferencias é minima, pelo que creio que não havará qualquer tipo de problema.

Coloca depois fotografias da montagem 

Bom Ano Novo.....


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Puma disse:


> Boas....
> 
> Tendo em consideração que a Auriol trabalha com uma frequencia de 434 MHz e a Lacrosse trabalha com frequencias de 868MHz, a probabilidade de haver interferencias é minima, pelo que creio que não havará qualquer tipo de problema.
> 
> ...



Caros,

Apesar de ser o meu primeiro post, sigo assunto à algum tempo e gostaria de chamar a atenção para o facto de, pelo menos, algumas lacrosse funcionarem a 433MHZ. Pelo menos a WS2357. Isso com a Auriol dá confusão
Assim a afirmaçãode Puma não pode ser considerada para todos os modelos lacrosse.

cps

bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Caiu um aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura e a minha auriol foi dos 16ºC para os 23ºC



Ainda gostava de compreender porque isso se verifica. A minha Auriol (Comprada à 1 ano) também faz essas brincadeiras.
alguém faz ideia?

cps

bernardino


----------



## Puma (31 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caros,
> 
> Apesar de ser o meu primeiro post, sigo assunto à algum tempo e gostaria de chamar a atenção para o facto de, pelo menos, algumas lacrosse funcionarem a 433MHZ. Pelo menos a WS2357. Isso com a Auriol dá confusão
> Assim a afirmaçãode Puma não pode ser considerada para todos os modelos lacrosse.
> ...



C.Bernardino...antes do mais bem vindo ao Forum 

Obrigado pela correcção ao meu post, pois efectivamente, não tinha essa informação. 

De qualquer das formas, sendo uma a 433 Mhz e outra a 434 Mhz, continuo a crer que não haverá problemas de interferência.

De qualquer das formas, e na medida em que estamos na presença de frequências muito próximas, não há nada como verificar na práctica 

fhff, caso instales as estações, diz depois, se na realidade existiu alguma perturbação no envio dos dados, tendo em consideração a proximidade das mesmas.


----------



## fhff (31 Dez 2010 às 14:56)

Puma disse:


> C.Bernardino...antes do mais bem vindo ao Forum
> 
> Obrigado pela correcção ao meu post, pois efectivamente, não tinha essa informação.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. A minha "lacrosse" é a 433 Mhz. Vou experimentar. Depois reporto aqui.
Obrigado.


----------



## crockypt (31 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Boas Pessoal já algum tempo que estou inscrito no forum mas só hoje vou postar pela primeira vez, estive por hoje a montar a minha estação Auriol Weather Station comprada no lidl e vendo pelos valores de temperatura, com outra que está a 1 km de distancia é meio grau em relação ao pluviometro em relação ao vento não há por isso ainda não posso comparar .


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

crockypt disse:


> Boas Pessoal já algum tempo que estou inscrito no forum mas só hoje vou postar pela primeira vez, estive por hoje a montar a minha estação Auriol Weather Station comprada no lidl e vendo pelos valores de temperatura, com outra que está a 1 km de distancia é meio grau em relação ao pluviometro em relação ao vento não há por isso ainda não posso comparar .



Caro Crockypt,

por acaso antes da montagem colocou o sensor de temperatura ao lado da consola e comparou os valores dos 2 termómetros? a mim deu-me uma diferença de 1,6ºC 

cps deste outro rookie

Carlos


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 01:41)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Crockypt,
> 
> por acaso antes da montagem colocou o sensor de temperatura ao lado da consola e comparou os valores dos 2 termómetros? a mim deu-me uma diferença de 1,6ºC
> 
> ...



De dia ou noite?


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Jan 2011 às 10:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> De dia ou noite?



colocando o sensor de temperatura(com o anemometro) ao lado da consola, no interior.... na minha sala.
 nem sei se foi de dia ou de noite. Foi em interior.

Claro que esperei várias horas para que se atingisse o equlibrio termico de certeza.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 16:40)

c.bernardino disse:


> colocando o sensor de temperatura(com o anemometro) ao lado da consola, no interior.... na minha sala.
> nem sei se foi de dia ou de noite. Foi em interior.
> 
> Claro que esperei várias horas para que se atingisse o equlibrio termico de certeza.
> ...



Olha...só mesmo por acaso, também já fiz isso, mas foi com a consola na rua . mas olha, o sensor da consola foi feito para temperaturas interiores e não exteriores) 

Ontem coloquei o termometro de mercurio ao lado do anemometro para ver diferenças, e a estação estava com 1ºC a mais...


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ontem coloquei o termometro de mercurio ao lado do anemometro para ver diferenças, e a estação estava com 1ºC a mais...



ou seja foi o mesmo que me deu!
a consola marca cerca de 0,5ºC abaixo do mercúrio.
 E essa diferença parece consistente em diferentes gamas de temperatura. Se isso se confirmasse poderiamos "calibrar" numericamente os sensores, apesar de que isso não tem muito sentido nesta estações sem gravação de dados.

bernardino


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ontem coloquei o termometro de mercurio ao lado do anemometro para ver diferenças, e a estação estava com 1ºC a mais...



Já se falou nisto antes, mas como nem sempre encontramos as coisas no momento oportuno, é de salientar que as medições entre um sensor como componente de uma estação e um termómetro de mercúrio não se podem comparar pelo simples facto de que o cálculo que executam para interpretar determinado valor ser distinto. São componentes diferentes contudo essa diferença não seria calculada de um modo justo para se apurar qual o valor correcto no espaço e no tempo. 
Destacando o sensor é de notar que se vem junto com o mesmo um protector para o ter no exterior, na maioria das vezes não é eficaz e convém adquirir ou mesmo criar um.


----------



## crockypt (1 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Boa Noite estando montada a Auriol Weather Station há mais de 24 horas consultando os dados com estação mais proxima cerca de 1km e desnivel de 80m em altitude a minha mais baixa mas a 100 metros de um rio, tenho em temperatura uma diferença de 0.2ºC, uma pressão atmosferica igual, a nivel de Vento não houve, a nivel de pluviosidade a minha teve mais 0,2 mm que a outra. A diferença fica na humidade esta esta com 98% e a outra 70%. que dizem me dizem a isto.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Segundo percebi a tua está mais baixa, a uma distância de 100m do rio, a outra 80m acima, é isso?
Penso que o factor que está a contribuir para isso é a humidade que se concentra no vale, não tanto o rio, apesar de certa forma criar também condições para a existência de maior concentração de humidade, o rio necessitaria de ter no local uma área muito superior para por si só criar essas condições. Mas os dois conjugam-se apesar dessas diferenças.


----------



## crockypt (1 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Caro Joseoliveira, sim a minha está a uma altitude de 680m aprox., a uma distância de 100m em linha recta do rio, a outra a 760m a cerca de 400m do rio. Obrigado


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

Não esqueças que agora são só testes próprios da época, à medida que o tempo irá aquecer dentro dos próximos meses, outros testes surgirão para tirares conclusões se de facto a estação se encontra em completo funcionamento ou se algum(s) ajuste(s) precisa(m) ser feito(s).


----------



## nuninho (1 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

nuninho disse:


> Apenas o meu pluvímetro não há problema.
> 
> Mostraste auto-trocar (enquanto som "bip") tipo de barómetro na tua estação (nova versão?)?


Peço desculpa. Desactivei wi-fi para router para eliminar erros de termo-higrómetro (é mt provável).

Obrigado. Feliz Ano Novo.


----------



## nuninho (2 Jan 2011 às 00:32)

Apresento 0,1º C/0% externas. Houve erros de medição? Mas a desvantagem é que estes erros são causados pelo nevoeiro, ok?


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

nuninho disse:


> Peço desculpa. Desactivei wi-fi para router para eliminar erros de termo-higrómetro (é mt provável).
> 
> Obrigado. Feliz Ano Novo.



Nuno,
só para dizer que tenho wi-fi e em nada interfere com a estação.
quanta paredes o sinal ten de atravessar e a que distância linear está a consola do sensor?
cps
bernardino


----------



## amando96 (2 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

Boas, acabei de montar a minha, estou agora a ajustar coisas na consola, a pressão a 5Km daqui diz ser 991hpa, isto não é um pouco baixo?  isto da estação de são brás.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

amando96 disse:


> Boas, acabei de montar a minha, estou agora a ajustar coisas na consola, a pressão a 5Km daqui diz ser 991hpa, isto não é um pouco baixo?  isto da estação de são brás.



A pressão no Algarve deve variar entre os 1020 e 1021 hPa.

Regula-te pelos dados da estação do IM de Faro - Aeroporto


----------



## amando96 (2 Jan 2011 às 17:11)

Está,  porque será que está tão baixa por aqui?  de certeza que é erro deles?, realmente em faro estão 1020hpa, para baixar 30hpa em 20Km é um pouco dificil 

Estação de são brás(a 5Km): 15ºC, 8.9ºC(Ponto de orvalho), hum a 65%, Auriol: 14.1ºC, 8.8ºC(ponto de orvalho), e hum de 70%.

Mas diz Heat index de 27.9ºC 

Vento não há nenhum, mas mexendo no "leme" muda na estação, deve ser bom sinal , ver se há algm esta noite para comparar velocidades.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jan 2011 às 18:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> Nuno,
> só para dizer que tenho wi-fi e em nada interfere com a estação.
> quanta paredes o sinal ten de atravessar e a que distância linear está a consola do sensor?
> cps
> bernardino



olá,
As frequências são diferentes! Até ao momento também não tive problemas e tentando ver o percurso em linha recta das ondas entre os componentes, (poderá haver efeito reflector em alguma superfície mais compacta, é possível, não sei, no meu caso existe apenas o tecto e o telhado), elas surgem paralelamente; desconheço caso houvesse algum cruzamento dessas ondas surgisse algum conflito.
A distância máxima entra a minha estação e o sensor, segundo as características técnicas é de 100m, alerta para a espessura e nº de obstáculos como paredes que poderão limitar a comunicação entre os dois, aliás acho que todas as estações vêem com essa informação!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jan 2011 às 19:07)

Já sei como solucionar o problema do pluviometro, estou a pensar em colocar um funil nele, o que acham?


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Disseram-me para calibrar a pressão da minha Auriol num dia de Céu limpo e vento nulo, hoje foi dum dia de muito poucas nuvens e vento com rajadas que não foram alem dos 5km/h.

Passei a tarde a calibrar a pressão para os 1021hPa (pressão das estações próximas aquelas horas) e a pressão volta a descalibrar, ora nos 1025hPa ora nos 1018hPa.

Agora pergunto, visto que terça-feita volta a chuva, digam-me se não vale mais esperar pelo verão e calibrar-la ou se continuo a ser eu que não percebo nada de meteorologia a quero forçar a calibração em dias de chuva?!?!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2011 às 19:11)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Disseram-me para calibrar a pressão da minha Auriol num dia de Céu limpo e vento nulo, hoje foi dum dia de muito poucas nuvens e vento com rajadas que não foram alem dos 5km/h.
> 
> Passei a tarde a calibrar a pressão para os 1021hPa (pressão das estações próximas aquelas horas) e a pressão volta a descalibrar, ora nos 1025hPa ora nos 1018hPa.
> 
> Agora pergunto, visto que terça-feita volta a chuva, digam-me se não vale mais esperar pelo verão e calibrar-la ou se continuo a ser eu que não percebo nada de meteorologia a quero forçar a calibrar em dias de chuva?!?!



Não, talvez esperar que venha o AA


----------



## João Soares (2 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Disseram-me para calibrar a pressão da minha Auriol num dia de Céu limpo e vento nulo, hoje foi dum dia de muito poucas nuvens e vento com rajadas que não foram alem dos 5km/h.



Em dias de muita instabilidade não são as melhores para calibrações. Os melhores dias para calibrar a pressão de uma estação é quando a atmosfera está em _stand-by_. Com o AA em cima de nós certamente será o melhor, no entanto se continuar a descalibrar o problema e do barómetro da estação.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá,
> As frequências são diferentes! Até ao momento também não tive problemas e tentando ver o percurso em linha recta das ondas entre os componentes, (poderá haver efeito reflector em alguma superfície mais compacta, é possível, não sei, no meu caso existe apenas o tecto e o telhado), elas surgem paralelamente; desconheço caso houvesse algum cruzamento dessas ondas surgisse algum conflito.
> A distância máxima entra a minha estação e o sensor, segundo as características técnicas é de 100m, alerta para a espessura e nº de obstáculos como paredes que poderão limitar a comunicação entre os dois, aliás acho que todas as estações vêem com essa informação!



No caso do Nuninho pode ser diferente, eu estava a referir-me ao caso dele como percebeste.

Já agora , ontem lemvantou uma questão que me parece da maior importância: a possivel comparação entre resultados de sensores vs termómetros de mercúrio. O Joseoliveira deu a entender que essa discussão já é velha aqui mas não enconrei nenhum tópico ... e penso que o asssunto o merece. 
Seá que eu, rookie, fui azelha a procurar ou não existe mesmo tópico.

yours

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 01:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já sei como solucionar o problema do pluviometro, estou a pensar em colocar um funil nele, o que acham?



Hum...ainda não percebi bem o que se passa com o teu pluviometro. Tu dizes que as gotas não escorrem na totalidade (ou seja, que ficam algumas retidas na abertura) mas isso penso que sejam em todos .

O pluviometro da Davis é que acho que é feito de outro material que permita melhor o "caminho" das gotas dentro da abertura, mas sendo assim, o meu também não as deixa passar na totalidade..ficam sempre gotas na abertura...


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2011 às 11:07)

fhff disse:


> Exactamente. A minha "lacrosse" é a 433 Mhz. Vou experimentar. Depois reporto aqui.
> Obrigado.



Já instalei a Auriol. Não encontrei nenhum problema em ter as duas estações a emitir em simultâneo. Parece que não há interferência. Encontrei algumas diferenças na leitura das temperaturas e humidade, entre as suas estações. Embora o termo-higrómetro da "lacrosse" estivesse mais protegido, o dia estava nublado e obtive diferenças de cerca de -1ºC e -10% HR, na "lacrosse", inclusive nas temperaturas e HR interiores, com ambas as bases instaladas quase lado a lado! Calibrei a pressão da Auriol por IM Lisboa e parece-me que manteve a calibração, alterando durante o dia entre os 1021 e 1022 hPa. Falta testar o pluviómetro.

Cumprimentos


----------



## CarlosH (3 Jan 2011 às 11:38)

*Puma*

Muito bom dia.

Estive fora estes dias e só ontem tive a oportunidade de testas a minha estação Auriol.

Dos resultados que obtive, foram bons, tudo testado e funcionais, com diferenças na temperatura de 0,01º, o que não é relevante de todo. 

Deve de estar lembrado, de lhe tinha dito que, iria colocar a estação no 4º andar e assim o fiz, contudo foi tudo testado por duas vezes, e só é funcional na rua, ou seja, na minha varanda funciona perfeitamente, dentro de casa, e a uma distância de mais 4 metros do local funcional perde o contacto da emissão. 

Não estou a ver outra solução que não seja ter que a devolver ao Lidl pois ainda estou a tempo.

Já agora e sem querer estar a dar incomodo, das pesquisas que andei a fazer gostava que alguém disponível desse *a opinião sobre a estação PCE-FWS 20*, que me pareceu um nada melhor que a Auriol.
Fico a aguardar a sua opinião e as demais opiniões de quem as poder dar.

Fico grato pela atenção dispensada. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 12:58)

Boas

Acabei de mudar a direcção do anemómetro e segui o conselho já posto por aqui de o voltar para Sul, protegendo um pouco os sensores da radiação solar directa.

Passado pouco mais de 1 semana, e os parafusos estão com muita ferrugem...


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2011 às 13:08)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acabei de mudar a direcção do anemómetro e segui o conselho já posto por aqui de o voltar para Sul, protegendo um pouco os sensores da radiação solar directa.
> 
> Passado pouco mais de 1 semana, e os parafusos estão com muita ferrugem...



Para sul...? Em termos de anemómetro não sei, mas em termos de exposição solar, o sul é o quadrante com mais horas de sol directo...

Independentemente disso o sensor, sem um radiation shield em campo aberto há-de sempre dar erros de medição. Agora esse efeito não será notório, mas irás reparar que, em dias de sol, sobretudo no verão, os valores registados serão maiores que a realidade. De facto os valores de temperatura de um sensor sem RS serão sempre maiores que a realidade mesmo estando a sobra (devido à radiação difusa), se o sol incidir no sensor então esses erros poderão chagar facilmente a 5ºC ou mais...


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

Hoje realmente a máxima na auriol foi 5ºC mais elevada que na estação de são brás, e a mínima foi 1.5ºC mais baixa, mas isso talvez seja valor real, onde estou é diferente que perto da vila 

Estou agora enquanto janto a abrir buracos em pratos para o RS, e acho um pouco caro 1€ por prato  fica um bocado..

Vou ver como são os valores com RS, se ainda forem muito errados, ou devolvo, ou retiro o termometro do sítio do anemometro e monto à parte como no fórum espanhol 

Mas o que eles usam para medir a temperatura é muito mau, tem tolerâncias demasiado altas, e só serve para estimativas.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

vitamos disse:


> Para sul...? Em termos de anemómetro não sei, mas em termos de exposição solar, o sul é o quadrante com mais horas de sol directo...
> 
> Independentemente disso o sensor, sem um radiation shield em campo aberto há-de sempre dar erros de medição. Agora esse efeito não será notório, mas irás reparar que, em dias de sol, sobretudo no verão, os valores registados serão maiores que a realidade. De facto os valores de temperatura de um sensor sem RS serão sempre maiores que a realidade mesmo estando a sobra (devido à radiação difusa), se o sol incidir no sensor então esses erros poderão chagar facilmente a 5ºC ou mais...



Boas

O sensor tem o termómetro numa zona, em que se virar o "tubo" que segura o cata ventos e roda eólica para sul, o sensor iria ficar virado para norte e não apanharia radiação solar directa. Apenas experimentei porque o membro *Puma* tinha feito também e decidi então experimentar.

Depois de o ter feito e visto os dados registados, cheguei a conclusão que não vale mesmo de nada, a temperatura manteve-se durante largas dezenas de minutos na mesma elevada, e ao longo do inicio da tarde aumentou ainda mais!

Sei que mesmo à sombra o sensor irá ficar exposto a radiações solares difusas, mas estou a pensar no Verão tirar o anemómetro de cima do telhado e mete-lo num lugar mais abrigado (visto que no verão a velocidade do vento não será algo que me irá interessar).

Depois é só comparar os dados com o termómetro de mercúrio e estações perto e fazer uma estimativa da minha temperatura. Mas até lá quem sabe se não me dá na cabeça de fazer um RS 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

amando96 disse:


> ou retiro o termometro do sítio do anemometro e monto à parte como no fórum espanhol



Pelo que percebi, irias ficar com os fios etc tudo de fora, mas isso vi nas estações Auriol mas antigas (aquelas que nem sequer tinham Auriol escrito na consola ), nesta não sei se...

Agora que me lembro, ate pode ser que compre um sensor externo compativel com a Auriol, que penso que haja(ou possa vir a haver) à venda no Lidl.

Boa sorte!


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Poderia por os fios por dentro dos tubos de montagem para evitar que fiquem presos nalguma coisa, ou se partam com o vento, ainda não abri para ver se é igual, mas estas coisas baratas raramente "sofrem" qualquer desenvolvimento.


----------



## Marcos André (3 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

estou com uma duvida em relação ao pluviometro. o manual de instruções indicanos que a medição da quantidade de pluviosidade está entre 0-9999mm certo?? 

Mas na estação o valor de medição está entre 0-100mm, pelo que é visivel. 
haverá aqui alguma falha ????

e 100mm não será pouco para uma acumulação diaria ou sou eu que ainda não estou habituado.


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

100mm é bem raro acontecer num dia neste país, talvez quando chegue a 999.9 a virgula mude de sítio?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

Marcos André disse:


> estou com uma duvida em relação ao pluviometro. o manual de instruções indicanos que a medição da quantidade de pluviosidade está entre 0-9999mm certo??
> 
> Mas na estação o valor de medição está entre 0-100mm, pelo que é visivel.
> haverá aqui alguma falha ????
> ...



10 cm (100mm) de chuva seria muito mesmo para acontecer num dia.  era chuva mais que torrencial.


----------



## nuninho (3 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

Olha esta foto:




A posição do meu anemómetro é correcta? Mas o meu pai talvez instalou mal. Eu não conseguiu entrar instalar devido ao anão com 30 anos .
Ele opostou mal o cata-vento Norte (original no manual)?

A minha estação recebe bem a temperatura e a humidade externas mas apesentei 0.1ºC/0% e --.-ºC/--% durante 5 a 30 minutos - 1 ou 2 vezes por dia. Por isso, é anormal? Mas a culpa é da árvore sem folhas?


Nota: Desculpe, não sou bom português.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 20:15)

Marcos André disse:


> estou com uma duvida em relação ao pluviometro. o manual de instruções indicanos que a medição da quantidade de pluviosidade está entre 0-9999mm certo??
> 
> Mas na estação o valor de medição está entre 0-100mm, pelo que é visivel.
> haverá aqui alguma falha ????
> ...



A capacidade máxima de acumulação de pluviosidade desta estação é de 999.9mm, e daí o manual ter quatro 9


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

nuninho disse:


> Olha esta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A calibração do anemometro está mal, o cata vento deverá estar na direcção N (Norte) ao colocar as pilhas lá, no teu caso, o cata ventos estará a apontar para S (Sul), deverás calibrar o anemometro orientando-te pela bússola que está em cima 

Em relação aos dados do termo-higró te aparecerem 0%hr ou -- só me acontece quando a consola está à procura dos sensores... talvez a consola esteja a um alcance superior ao permitido (<25m) do anemómetro


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Uma outra questão, no manual diz que o sensor exterior não deve estar exposto a radiação solar directa.

Das duas, uma... Será que é para evitar dados inflacionados ou porque o sensor se poderá estragar facilmente?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2011 às 20:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Uma outra questão, no manual diz que o sensor exterior não deve estar exposto a radiação solar directa.
> 
> Das duas, uma... Será que é para evitar dados inflacionados ou porque o sensor se poderá estragar facilmente?



Ambas.


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ambas.



Obrigado Mário, então das duas, duas...


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

Estive agora a "testar" o pluviometro à mão, cada vez que os baldes baloiçam sobe 0.5mm, fiz onze vezes e está em 5.5mm, ver se com água é igual 
Quem teve erros talvez seja porque esteja num sítio que abane facilemente.

Também estive a adaptar o RS agora, só tem 3 pratos, ainda preciso de mais uns 7 para ficar à maneira, e preciso de cortar um ou dois para que o mastro caiba...






, os pratos deveriam estar mais juntos?


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

c.bernardino disse:


> No caso do Nuninho pode ser diferente, eu estava a referir-me ao caso dele como percebeste.
> 
> Já agora , ontem lemvantou uma questão que me parece da maior importância: a possivel comparação entre resultados de sensores vs termómetros de mercúrio. O Joseoliveira deu a entender que essa discussão já é velha aqui mas não enconrei nenhum tópico ... e penso que o asssunto o merece.
> Seá que eu, rookie, fui azelha a procurar ou não existe mesmo tópico.
> ...



Olá C.bernardino
Localizando minimamente o pormenor, apenas foi feita uma breve abordagem sobre a diferença de valores obtidos entre um sensor de uma estação e um simples termómetro de mercúrio. 
É natural que de início façamos comparações entre um termómetro (quase toda a gente tem um e dos dois é o que normalmente compramos primeiro) e os dados de uma estação com sensor para o exterior adquiridos posteriormente. Bom, o que dei a entender e penso que seja consensual (sem que alguém por aqui o refutasse até à data), é que diante dos valores obtidos por estes "detectores" com características e componentes completamente diferentes, se coincidirem nos mesmos, que dizer? Ok, óptimo! Mas muitas seriam as vezes em que os valores seriam diferentes e aí a tendência para comparar valores do que à partida é diferente desde a sua concepção, penso que não seria um método muito lógico fazê-lo!
Portanto, uma explicação científica que confirme ser correcto ou não este método de comparação de valores de temperatura poderá eventualmente existir, mas não me baseei em nenhuma e não me preocupei em procurar, simplesmente (a meu ver) parece ser bastante óbvia! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/construcao-radiation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729-4.html


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá C.bernardino
> Localizando minimamente o pormenor, apenas foi feita uma breve abordagem sobre a diferença de valores obtidos entre um sensor de uma estação e um simples termómetro de mercúrio.
> É natural que de início façamos comparações entre um termómetro (quase toda a gente tem um e dos dois é o que normalmente compramos primeiro) e os dados de uma estação com sensor para o exterior adquiridos posteriormente. Bom, o que dei a entender e penso que seja consensual (sem que alguém por aqui o refutasse até à data), é que diante dos valores obtidos por estes "detectores" com características e componentes completamente diferentes, se coincidirem nos mesmos, que dizer? Ok, óptimo! Mas muitas seriam as vezes em que os valores seriam diferentes e aí a tendência para comparar valores do que à partida é diferente desde a sua concepção, penso que não seria um método muito lógico fazê-lo!
> Portanto, uma explicação científica que confirme ser correcto ou não este método de comparação de valores de temperatura poderá eventualmente existir, mas não me baseei em nenhuma e não me preocupei em procurar, simplesmente (a meu ver) parece ser bastante óbvia!
> ...




Mesmo que ambas as temperaturas difiram de noite?


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

amando96 disse:


> Também estive a adaptar o RS agora, só tem 3 pratos, ainda preciso de mais uns 7 para ficar à maneira, e preciso de cortar um ou dois para que o mastro caiba...
> , os pratos deveriam estar mais juntos?



Poderias especificar melhor como pensas colocar o RS? Ou, melhor, como adaptar o RS?
A distância entre pratos poderá ter uma medida padrão que anda por 1cm, poderá variar minimamente mas o resultado pode já não ser o desejado se ultrapassarmos muito esta distância!
Uma sugestão quanto aos pratos: o ideal seriam pratos fundos, mais pormenores estão também no link dirigido ao c.bernardino.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2011 às 21:33)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mesmo que ambas as temperaturas difiram de noite?



De noite os valores poderão até ser mais coincidentes, dependendo da humidade existente e do nível de protecção do termómetro e do sensor, mas seria razoável avaliar apenas durante este período? 
_até logo..._


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> De noite os valores poderão até ser mais coincidentes, dependendo da humidade existente e do nível de protecção do termómetro e do sensor, mas seria razoável avaliar apenas durante este período?
> _até logo..._



O sensor neste momento está como veio, sem RS. 
Durante o dia sei que as temperaturas estão inflacionadas (algo que não é agradável, com certeza), de noite gostava ao menos de ter uma ideia se a temperatura estaria ou não correcta. Como já foi dito em páginas anteriores, por membros com maior experiência, as temperaturas de noite são fiáveis..


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

CarlosH disse:


> *Puma*
> 
> Muito bom dia.
> 
> ...



Eu sem conhecer a Auriol pessoalmente, só tendo a opinião de um amigo que a comprou no ano passado, que lhe trocou uma data de vezes de pilhas, até que a emplastrou com silicone e o pluvimetro começou a funcionar 11 meses depois da compra, que só não a trocou nos 15 dias porque perdeu o talão da compra, mais estas opiniões favoraveis aqui descritas pela Auriol deste ano...eu até diria a PCE é um nadica de nada superior à auriol


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

Mais uma coisa... eu ainda não percebi qual é a resolução de medição do pluviómetro. Uma coisa é certa, o número que está do lado direito da virgula (ou ponto), está limitado por, sendo X um outro número qualquer:

x.0mm
x.2mm
x.5mm
x.7mm

Ainda nunca vi a Auriol apresentar-me um outro número na referida casa decimal.

No dia 1 acumulei 0.2mm, no dia de hoje acumulei 0.2mm, o total da Auriol mostra-me 0.5mm


----------



## Marcos André (3 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> 10 cm (100mm) de chuva seria muito mesmo para acontecer num dia.  era chuva mais que torrencial.



ok obrigado. agora vou começando a ter uma noção dos valores

a minha estação hoje registou 41.7mm. devo duvidar?????

O IM não esta a disponibilizar a imagem de radar para a zona norte e não consigo comparar +/- os valores. há mais algum site onde eu possa consultar a precipitação acumulada???claro que deve haver. mas qual????


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

0.2 + 0.2 = 0.5 

41mm parece-me muito elevado, pelo menos na minha zona não chuveu nadinha.

Agora algo que quero adicionar no futuro será obter os dados no PC 

Tenho de ver com o osciloscópio o que se utiliza para comunicar, depois compro isto, e ligo ao PC com um MCU com USB integrado para ser compacto tipo PEN wireless, lá para fevereiro devo ter resultados, se afuncionar e alguém quiser...


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

Marcos André disse:


> a minha estação hoje registou 41.7mm. devo duvidar?????



Com certeza que sim!

Eu, quando andei a montar o pluviómetro, estive de um lado para o outro com ele na mão e a vira-lo ao contrário. Quando olho para a estação, tinha 60mm acumulados 

Vê se não tens o pluviometro num sitio em que esteja constantemente a abanar, o que fará com que a balança também abane 
Se nao for o caso, ignore o resultado e remova esses dados da precipitação acumulada da memória para não haver equívocos, se isso continuar a acontecer experimente retirar as pilhas da consola e voltar a mete-las (reset à estação). Caso continue a acontecer com frequência terá de trocar 

Boa sorte!


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Bem...mas este tópico está bastante concorrido


----------



## Puma (3 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

amando96 disse:


> Estive agora a "testar" o pluviometro à mão, cada vez que os baldes baloiçam sobe 0.5mm, fiz onze vezes e está em 5.5mm, ver se com água é igual
> Quem teve erros talvez seja porque esteja num sítio que abane facilemente.
> 
> Também estive a adaptar o RS agora, só tem 3 pratos, ainda preciso de mais uns 7 para ficar à maneira, e preciso de cortar um ou dois para que o mastro caiba...
> ...




Olá amando96 

Antes do mais, os meus parabéns pelo empenho na construção do RS para a Auriol.

Partindo do principio que os pratos são opacos, os mesmos deviam de ser mais fundos, estilo pratos de sopa, e a distancia entre eles nunca deverá ser superior a 1cm. No caso de já ter comprado os pratos e na medida em que os mesmo são pouco fundos, a distancia entre eles deverá ser inferior a 1cm.

A regra é mais ou menos esta, do exterior não deverá ser possível ver os sensor de temperatura e humidade. 

De qualquer das formas...força para a conclusão do RS para a Auriol, que julgo que será o primeiro a ser feito para uma Auriol Portuguesa. 

Queremos ver a conclusão do projecto. 

Aqui deixo o RS que construí, para que tenha uma ideia daquilo que pretendi transmitir.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






By null






By null


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

O LIDL da Quinta do Conde ainda tem 6 estações à venda.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 00:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Mais uma coisa... eu ainda não percebi qual é a resolução de medição do pluviómetro. Uma coisa é certa, o número que está do lado direito da virgula (ou ponto), está limitado por, sendo X um outro número qualquer:
> 
> x.0mm
> x.2mm
> ...



Ao ver os vossos post, acho que a resolução do pulviometro da Auriol é de 0.25 mm, no entanto ela arredonda mal, em vez de arredondar para os certos 0.3 mm, arredonda para 0.2 mm.
Sendo assim, e compreensível os tais 0.2 + 0.2 = 0.5 , sendo que 0.25 + 0.25 = 0.50
0.5 + 0.25 = 0.75 mm (como arredonda para baixo, será apresentado como 0.7 mm)
0.75 + 0.25 = 1.00 mm

Espero que tenha ajudado.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

João Soares disse:


> Ao ver os vossos post, acho que a resolução do pulviometro da Auriol é de 0.25 mm, no entanto ela arredonda mal, em vez de arredondar para os certos 0.3 mm, arredonda para 0.2 mm.
> Sendo assim, e compreensível os tais 0.2 + 0.2 = 0.5 , sendo que 0.25 + 0.25 = 0.50
> 0.5 + 0.25 = 0.75 mm (como arredonda para baixo, será apresentado como 0.7 mm)
> 0.75 + 0.25 = 1.00 mm
> ...



Deve de ser isso..

*amando96*

Motivastes-me a construir um RS para a minha também


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como já foi dito em páginas anteriores, por membros com maior experiência, as temperaturas de noite são fiáveis..



Com o sensor sem protecção arriscaria dizer isso talvez durante o Verão, nas noites relativamente secas, agora por exemplo nesta fase, geralmente com elevado grau de humidade que habitualmente se concentra em qualquer superfície, não acredito que o sensor não reagisse ao efeito por condensação, já para não falar que em noites bem frias a humidade sobre o sensor poderia congelar e obviamente que não é esse o grau de exposição do sensor de uma estação para uma correcta avaliação de valores!


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 00:58)

joseoliveira disse:


> Com o sensor sem protecção arriscaria dizer isso talvez durante o Verão, nas noites relativamente secas, agora por exemplo nesta fase, geralmente com elevado grau de humidade que habitualmente se concentra em qualquer superfície, não acredito que o sensor não reagisse ao efeito por condensação, já para não falar que em noites bem frias a humidade sobre o sensor poderia congelar e obviamente que não é esse o grau de exposição do sensor de uma estação para uma correcta avaliação de valores!



Eu já estou a pensar fazer um RS.

Mas ele não vai dificultar a passagem do vento para o anemómetro?


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 01:08)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu já estou a pensar fazer um RS.
> 
> Mas ele não vai dificultar a passagem do vento para o anemómetro?



A pergunta não é de todo descabida, foi um pormenor em que não pensei uma vez que não passei por isso. Sem conseguir confirmar agora, acho que é possível desanexar o sensor embutido no anemómetro e penso que essa faceta está descrita em algum sub-tópico relacionado com isto, ou seja o sensor a ser protegido por um RS a funcionar fora do compartimento do anemómetro. No fundo é isso que se pretende!


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2011 às 01:31)

Eu já tive uma estação AURIOL  e fiz a separação do sensor do anemómetro , com o passar do tempo, os dados da estação foram ficando cada vez  mais marados até que por fim perdi os dados do sensor e do anemómetro por isso não aconselho a fazer a separação


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 01:45)

Estaria a mentir se ao longo do que já escrevi aqui serviria de incentivo à compra da Auriol, de modo algum, o feedback é já o suficiente para se tirarem conclusões se realmente vale ou não a pena investir nesta estação!
Se o sensor onde originalmente vem colocado não é o melhor sítio para tal, separá-lo pode sair pior a emenda do que o soneto! 
Estará a Auriol no grupo das decisões acertadas?


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 09:07)

João Soares disse:


> Ao ver os vossos post, acho que a resolução do pulviometro da Auriol é de 0.25 mm, no entanto ela arredonda mal, em vez de arredondar para os certos 0.3 mm, arredonda para 0.2 mm.
> Sendo assim, e compreensível os tais 0.2 + 0.2 = 0.5 , sendo que 0.25 + 0.25 = 0.50
> 0.5 + 0.25 = 0.75 mm (como arredonda para baixo, será apresentado como 0.7 mm)
> 0.75 + 0.25 = 1.00 mm
> ...



Bom raciocinio, mas pensando no mecanismo do sensor pluviosidade da auriol, o volume da báscula deve ser a unidade minima, e esse volume não me parece ter um valor "redondo". Imagina que cada báscula é de 0,23 ou 0,24 mm.
estou só a especular pois não me passa pela cabeça medir e calcular o volume daquela coisinha...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jan 2011 às 17:55)

c.bernardino disse:


> Bom raciocinio, mas pensando no mecanismo do sensor pluviosidade da auriol, o volume da báscula deve ser a unidade minima, e esse volume não me parece ter um valor "redondo". Imagina que cada báscula é de *0,23 ou 0,24 mm*.
> estou só a especular pois não me passa pela cabeça medir e calcular o volume daquela coisinha...



Recorrendo ao raciocínio anterior feito

Se a resolução fosse de 023 mm
0.23 + 0.23 = 0.46 mm (0.5 mm apresentados)
0.46 + 0.23 = 0.69 mm (0.7 mm apresentados)
0.69 + 0.23 = 0.92 mm (não corresponderia ao valor apresentado).
No entanto, se continuares os cálculos verás que não batem certo com a sequência (x.2 ; x.5 ; x.7 e x.0).

Se a resolução fosse de 0.24 mm
0.24 + 0.24 = 0.48 mm (0.5 mm apresentados)
0.48 + 0.24 = 0.72 mm (0.7 mm apresentados)
0.72 + 0.24 = 0.96 mm (1.0 mm apresentados)
0.96 + 0.24 = 1.20 mm (1.2 mm apresentados)
1.20 + 0.24 = 1.44 mm (não corresponderia à sequência)

Se a resolução fosse de 0.25 mm
0.25 +0.25 = 0.50 mm (0.5 mm apresentados)
0.50 + 0.25 = 0.75 mm (não corresponderia, mas pelos visto poderá haver um mau arredondamento da estação)
0.75 + 0.25 = 1.00 mm (1.0 mm apresentados)
1.00 + 0.25 = 1.25 mm (não corresponderia, mas pelos visto poderá haver um mau arredondamento da estação)
1.25 + 0.25 = 1.50 mm (1.5 mm apresentados)
1.50 + 0.25 = 1.75 mm (não corresponderia, mas pelos visto poderá haver um mau arredondamento da estação)
1.75 + 0.25 = 2.00 mm (2.0 mm apresentados pela estação).

E por aí fora.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Uma pergunta, é normal haver diferenças de +1 -1 hPa entre localidades a 20Km de distância em linha recta, e mais de 260 metros de diferença em altura?
Se for a pressão tem estado calibrada, e a tendência(subir descer, estável) também igual a faro, mas por exemplo agora, a minha diz 1018 estáveis, faro 1017 estáveis, será por serem sítios diferentes simplesmente?

A respeito do RS, preciso mesmo de mais pratos, mas por simples que pareça não encontro nada... faz muito mal usar as coisas que vão por baixo dos vasos, de cor castanha? acho que isso tenho mais hipoteses de encontrar.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 20:57)

Esta questão dos resultados do pluviometro serem sempreX.0, X.2, X.5 ou X.7 é realmente curiosa.
Custa-me é a crer que a contagem seja em multiplos de 0,25 mm com erro de arredondamento caso sim, caso não.

pensemos no aparelho, ele não mede directamente volumes, o que ele mede é impuldos da báscula. Cada vez que ela carrega/descarrega n vezes manda um sinal e a consola terá de fazer um cálculo para obter o volume de água que será dividido pela área de recepção do pluviomentro. Isso dificilmente dá um número redondo, a menos que fosse planada para isso (improvável)
Duvido que os "engenheiros" do lidl  fossem tão eficazes a a fazer com que cada contagem fosse um valor certinho e depois errasem na conta de somar  por arredondamentos, caso sim, caso não...

palpita-me que uma sucessão de calculos cria arredondamentos que criam este efeito.

Para além disso a estação auriol vem da ásia para um importador no reino unido, logo aquilo deve "pensar em polegadas" e temos mais uma conversão.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

c.bernardino disse:


> Esta questão dos resultados do pluviometro serem sempreX.0, X.2, X.5 ou X.7 é realmente curiosa.



Também tem essa sequência na sua Auriol?


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

amando96 disse:


> Uma pergunta, é normal haver diferenças de +1 -1 hPa entre localidades a 20Km de distância em linha recta, e mais de 260 metros de diferença em altura?
> Se for a pressão tem estado calibrada, e a tendência(subir descer, estável) também igual a faro, mas por exemplo agora, a minha diz 1018 estáveis, faro 1017 estáveis, será por serem sítios diferentes simplesmente?
> 
> A respeito do RS, preciso mesmo de mais pratos, mas por simples que pareça não encontro nada... faz muito mal usar as coisas que vão por baixo dos vasos, de cor castanha? acho que isso tenho mais hipoteses de encontrar.



Boas

A pressão da minha Auriol também costuma andar descalibrada, pelo qual já nem tomo atenção a ela.

Em relação aos pratos,, a cor castanha não será a melhor indicada porque o branco é a cor que mais reflecte as radiações.

Assim que terminar isso poste fotos e registos, tanto das temperaturas e humidade como também da velocidade do vento se é inflacionada devido ao RS 

EDIT: também os poderás pintar 

Bom trabalho!


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 21:34)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Também tem essa sequência na sua Auriol?



sim, claro. Todas têm!
A razão dessa caracteristica é que é discutivel... só podemos levantar hipóteses...

Já a questão de Amando96 não me parece grave. Se a menor escala é 1hPa, haver essa discrepância não é grave.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

c.bernardino disse:


> sim, claro. Todas têm!
> A razão dessa caracteristica é que é discutivel... só podemos levantar hipóteses...



O que não é discutível é o facto de já terem apresentado uma hipótese com cálculos que provam ser a mais certa 

Cumps.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Penso que o RS não irá afectar assim tanto a velocidade do vento, logo se vê 

Agora a pressão baixou, e está igual à de faro, por momentos depois de calibrar há uns dias, ela descalibrava imenso, mas fiz como foi dito, calibrar num dia com pressão mais alta, e até tenho tido resultados aceitáveis, a estação de são brás de diz que agora estão 989hPa


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

amando96 disse:


> Penso que o RS não irá afectar assim tanto a velocidade do vento, logo se vê
> 
> Agora a pressão baixou, e está igual à de faro, por momentos depois de calibrar há uns dias, ela descalibrava imenso, mas fiz como foi dito, calibrar num dia com pressão mais alta, e até tenho tido resultados aceitáveis, a estação de são brás de diz que agora estão 989hPa



A estação do castelo de Sesimbra também está sempre com valores de pressão baixíssimos 
Aliás, penso que nem tenham ninguém a tomar conta dela, visto que o vento na realidade está de S e ela mostra de N...enfim.
http://www.cm-sesimbra.pt/pt/suporte/estacao+meteorologica/


----------



## Marcos André (4 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

ola a todos,

parece que estão a surgir alguns problemas com o pluviometro e o meu não é exceção, ontem o pluviometro registou valores, julgo eu, acima do que era de esperar (41.7mm), e hoje, o dia em que eu esperaria ser o mais chuvoso do ano até ao momento, com grande surpresa reparo que o valor registado foi 0mm. deve haver algum tipo de interferencia ou outra coisa qualquer, não será ma ideia retirar e voltar a colocar as pilhas???

aproveito para vos mostrar o sitio onde instalei o pluviometro e anemometro e queria que avaliassem a localização.

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg823/scaled.php?server=823&filename=dsc00476l.jpg&res=gal

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg153/scaled.php?server=153&filename=p1000099v.jpg&res=gal

obrigado


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Jan 2011 às 22:14)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O que não é discutível é o facto de já terem apresentado uma hipótese com cálculos que provam ser a mais certa
> 
> Cumps.



Ai é discutível e muito.

Eram cálculos com um erro em cada 2 continhas,
então cálculos com*erros* provam ser os mais certos?
se acha que isso é o mais *certo*... respeito, mas não concordo.

agora se a estação segue uma destas regras de arredondamentos meias estranhas, já não sei. Não acredito é que existam erros de palmatória a este nível. Se isso acontecesse o algoritmo da estação estaria brutalmente errado e todos os parametros sofriam de errros. Acredite que todos os valores apresentados acabam por sofrer arredondamentos. então e só no pluviometro é que havvia um erro de *cálculo*?


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

c.bernardino disse:


> então e só no pluviometro é que havvia um erro de *cálculo*?



Porque não ? Eu não concordo é com o facto da resolução ser de 2.3mm ou 2.4mm, visto que foram feito cálculos e chegaria a um certo ponto que o valor não seria correcto.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jan 2011 às 22:34)

Marcos André disse:


> ola a todos,
> 
> parece que estão a surgir alguns problemas com o pluviometro e o meu não é exceção, ontem o pluviometro registou valores, julgo eu, acima do que era de esperar (41.7mm), e hoje, o dia em que eu esperaria ser o mais chuvoso do ano até ao momento, com grande surpresa reparo que o valor registado foi 0mm. deve haver algum tipo de interferencia ou outra coisa qualquer, não será ma ideia retirar e voltar a colocar as pilhas???
> 
> ...



está a que distância de casa? esperimenta baloiçar o pluviómetro para ver se sobe, se não subir esperiementa fazer o mesmo mas com a consola ao lado, pode ser pilha fraca.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

amando96 disse:


> está a que distância de casa? esperimenta baloiçar o pluviómetro para ver se sobe, se não subir esperiementa fazer o mesmo mas com a consola ao lado, pode ser pilha fraca.



Se as pilhas forem as de origem, não será pilha fraca com certeza 

Se ao baloiçar o pluviómetro continuar a não acumular, tire as pilas a volto a coloca-las


----------



## fhff (5 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Marcos André disse:


> ola a todos,
> 
> parece que estão a surgir alguns problemas com o pluviometro e o meu não é exceção, ontem o pluviometro registou valores, julgo eu, acima do que era de esperar (41.7mm), e hoje, o dia em que eu esperaria ser o mais chuvoso do ano até ao momento, com grande surpresa reparo que o valor registado foi 0mm. deve haver algum tipo de interferencia ou outra coisa qualquer, não será ma ideia retirar e voltar a colocar as pilhas???
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Hoje pude avaliar o pluviómetro. Choveu de manhã aqui em Sintra. Acumulei 3,5 mm na Auriol e ligeiramente abaixo dos 4 mm num pluviómetro, tipo copo graduado, comprado no Leroy Merlim. Parece-me que os valores andaram ela por ela. Também não sei qual é a precisão da escala do copo graduado.

Como reportado por outros foristas, a HR lá foi parar aos 99%. A pressão, calibrada no domingo, pareceu-me hoje estar com valores razoáveis, semelhantes aos do IM, para Lisboa.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Marcos André (5 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

ok. obrigado

parafusos a enferrujar, descalibrações, registos irriais, arredondamentos mal feitos... já começão a ser muitas falhas para uma estação que à partida seria de esperar suficiente
compensaria gastar o dobro do dinheiro e comprar uma estação melhor???
vamos andando e vamos vendo...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Marcos André disse:


> compensaria gastar o dobro do dinheiro e comprar uma estação melhor???



Totalmente


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

A minha pressão parece que finalmente calibrou, ontem (dia 4) não mexi nela e manteve-se sempre com valores semelhantes a estações próximas. O pluviometro só meu deu uma vez problemas, quando me acumulou 60mm, depois de alguns minutos ter andado com ele de um lado para o outro. O anemómetro parece-me estar a funcionar bem, embora as vezes ache que a rajada seja baixa.

Temperatura e humidade, penso que já tenha sido tudo dito, vou aproveitar-me do *amando96* e esperar que ele faça o RS e relate para ver se vale a pena fazer 1 também 

O que aconselho a fazer como última tentativa é, tirar as pilhas de tudo, montar tudo como deve de ser, calibrar o anemómetro ao lhe colocar as pilhas, colocar as pilhas no pluviometro, e só depois coloca-las na consola e deixa-la encontrar os sensores sozinha.

*Marcos André*, o teu pluviómetro está seguro a alguma coisa em cima da chaminé?


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2011 às 06:51)

Marcos André disse:


> ok. obrigado
> 
> parafusos a enferrujar, descalibrações, registos irriais, arredondamentos mal feitos... já começão a ser muitas falhas para uma estação que à partida seria de esperar suficiente
> compensaria gastar o dobro do dinheiro e comprar uma estação melhor???
> vamos andando e vamos vendo...



-A minha Auriol tem os parafusos a enferrujar vai para 2 anos e funciona bem e basta mandar um spray ou usar um bocadinho de massa de litio nesses parafusos que diminui muito a oxidação. (tendo cuidado de limpar o excedente.
-Não acredito nesses "erros" de arredondamento, quanto muito a consola não apresenta o algarismo da centésima. Um erro de programação dos algoritmos com erro de arredondamento daria "barracada" feita em muitas situações.
-Já soube de estações de 1500 euros a descalibrar, o que é normal.
-tenho um amigo meu com 3 estações recentes bem mais caras e só uma funciona.

penso que não é uma má compra. A estação tem 1 defeito e uma limitação:
o sensor de temperatura estar "preso" ao anemomentro e não descarregar dados para o PC.

cps


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jan 2011 às 10:13)

pronto, o problema do pluviometro parece que já está resolvido, já funciona correctamente


----------



## pedro_cvl (5 Jan 2011 às 12:59)

Ola bom dia. Sou novo nestas bandas mas a verdade é que tambem comprei uma estação no lidl. O que posso dizer até agora é que a mesma tem estado a trabalhar em perfeitas condições. O pluviometro esta para alem dos limites dos 30 metros e no entanto não tenho qualquer problema de recepcao de dados. O anenemometro esta em cima do predio e sem qualquer obstaculo. Obtenho valores diferentes da Oregon WMR100 colocada na covilhã mas tambem não me posso esquecer que uma está montada na zona alta da cidade e a minha na zona baixa ao nivel da estação do IM. Em relação a pressao tambem não tenho problemas. Os valores sao concordantes com os da estação do IM. Verdade que não tem ligação ao pc mas também é apenas um passatempo. Os proximos passos seram fazer um RS e colocar celulas solares para alimentar sensores.
Cumprmts


----------



## amando96 (5 Jan 2011 às 14:35)

Com o RS de 3 pratos que fiz o erro de temperatura passa de +6 ºC, para +~1.5 ºC, e isto com um RS MUITO fracote, com mais pratos, e mais juntos o erro ainda deve minimizar mais 

Vou ver se daqui a nada saio para ver se encontro mais pratos, ou outra coisa qualquer que sirva.

Parece que vem aí chuva, o primeiro teste de vida real do pluviometro


----------



## Marcos André (5 Jan 2011 às 14:58)

amando96 disse:


> está a que distância de casa? esperimenta baloiçar o pluviómetro para ver se sobe, se não subir esperiementa fazer o mesmo mas com a consola ao lado, pode ser pilha fraca.



o pluviometro esta a menos de 10m de base, portanto não deve ser este o motivo da falha, em relação às pilhas, estas são de origem não deve ser o problema. Pode ser algum problema no emissor??não faço ideia do que seja...
visto que eu tenho o pluviometro por cima da chaminé que está no telhado com a chuva torna-se perigoso andar por la, mas tenho que resolver o problema o mais rapido possivel


----------



## Marcos André (5 Jan 2011 às 15:10)

*Marcos André*, o teu pluviómetro está seguro a alguma coisa em cima da chaminé? [/QUOTE]

o pluviometro esta colado e bem colado com silicone à chaminé


----------



## migmor (5 Jan 2011 às 16:53)

Boa tarde a todos.

Tenho uma Auriol há 1 anos e vou postar aqui os problemas:

- Tenho o termometro/anenometro a cerca de 7 metros e apenas 2 paredes pela frente mas não dá leitura. Para dar tenho que pôr o receptor a cerca de 4 metros com essas mesmas paredes...

- O pluviometro está a 6 metros e também não actualiza bem. Por vezes só actualiza de hora a hora ou mais. Ex: marca 5,00mm e passado 2 horas de chuva chego lá e ele continuo com 5,00mm e passado um bocado aparece 12,00mm...Se puser tb mais perto já actualiza bem.

- Por vezes os dados do pluviometro "descontrolam-se" e aparece no receptor algo tipo 620,00mm num dia que nem choveu.. Quando isso acontece tenho que retirar as pilhas e voltar a meter.

- Por fim, quando está muito vento, a temperatura exterior dispara. Pode estar 10ºC lá fora, mas com um temporal pode chegar a 30ºC.


Com tantas qualidades desta estação podem perguntar porque ainda não a troquei?!!!

Será que veio com defeito?

É assim, já a tenho há + de 1 ano. Se fôr ao LIDL, como acabarei por ir, o que é que eles fazem? Vão reparar uma estação destas? Dão-me uma nova? Dão-me o dinheiro?

A quem souber a resposta ás ultimas questões, agradeço.

Aos outros, desejo boa sorte e que não tenham os problemas que eu tenho com a minha.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

Pareces ser um dos mal recebidos pela estação e lamento mas para trocar irias precisar do talão e dos 15 dias de troca. Eles vão ver a data e ver que já a tens há um ano, não trocam.
Mas parece que estes problemas graves só acontecem com certos lotes, talvez da versão antiga? (A que foi lançada agora é 8/2010)


----------



## CarlosH (5 Jan 2011 às 17:12)

Por estas e por outras, cheguei á conclusão de que era melhor  devolver a minha Auriol ao Lidl.
E se assim o pensei, assim o fiz , ainda dentro do prazo que tinha para o fazer. (30 dias)

É pena, pq axo que se o fabricante  tivesse oportunidade de ler tudo akilo que aki se diz da estação, provavelmente  ira melhorar todo akele equipamento, e concerteza que os custos tb.

Mas  não se pode ter tudo, e isto é um facto com a estação Auriol que, até não é má de tudo, ah que lhe dar o devido trabalho até onde pode e que a mais tb não é muito obrigada.

A todos os que me ajudaram a perceber melhor  a estação Auriol aki fica o meu muito obrigado.

Vou ver se adquiro, ainda hoje, uma outra estação, e ver dentro do prazo se é a que me serve. 

Um abraço 

Volto em breve


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> -A minha Auriol tem os parafusos a enferrujar vai para 2 anos e funciona bem e basta mandar um spray ou usar um bocadinho de massa de litio nesses parafusos que diminui muito a oxidação. (tendo cuidado de limpar o excedente.
> -Não acredito nesses "erros" de arredondamento, quanto muito a consola não apresenta o algarismo da centésima. Um erro de programação dos algoritmos com erro de arredondamento daria "barracada" feita em muitas situações.
> -Já soube de estações de 1500 euros a descalibrar, o que é normal.
> -tenho um amigo meu com 3 estações recentes bem mais caras e só uma funciona.
> ...



Ora, nem mais


----------



## migmor (5 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

> Pareces ser um dos mal recebidos pela estação e lamento mas para trocar irias precisar do talão e dos 15 dias de troca. Eles vão ver a data e ver que já a tens há um ano, não trocam.
> Mas parece que estes problemas graves só acontecem com certos lotes, talvez da versão antiga? (A que foi lançada agora é 8/2010)



Ok, mas a estação tem 3 anos de garantia certo?

Será que se vão dar ao trabalho de compor aquilo? Se é um lote com defeito deveriam dar outra não?


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

migmor disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Tenho uma Auriol há 1 anos e vou postar aqui os problemas:
> 
> ...



Comigo tambem tenho alguns problemas desses...e mais os que vou referir:
Eu comprei uma Aurio há 1 ano e tal....na espectativa de ter uma "estaçãozinha baratuxa" que desse para alguma coisa....o facto é que recebi a estação sem RS..estranhei.

Para piorar vi que a estação de facto nã tem RS....fiquei fulo...uma estação sem RS é como um carro sem motor!

Passados poucos meses da instalação, e com erros de temperatura que podiam ser de 7º em dias de sol, a estação começou a reportar erros de humidade....possivelmente devido á fraca protecção e péssima qualidade do sensor.
Depois vieram os erros de windchill e de dewpoint...problemas relacionados com o software....
Antes disso tambem descobri para meu enorme desagrado que a estação não mede as rajadas de vento, mas sim uma media de 2min...e o que seria a velocidade media é uma media de 10 minutos...

Bom....depois de tanta trapalhada, o golpe de misericordia...os parafusos começaram a enferrujar a uma velocidade impressionante...portanto deviam ser feitos de um material ranhoso qualquer, desculpem a expressão

Resultado....a estação nunca serviu para nada...valeram os meus sensores da oregon..e tambem não é defeito de fabrico...é mesmo defeito de quem a criou hehe

Desaconselho fortemente que comprem estações da AURIOL...a minha representou os 50 euros pior gastos de sempre...e nem me vou dar ao trabalho de a reparar...espero pelo dia em que uma rajada a arranque do telhado!

Outra coisa...os sensores LaCrosse tambem teem muito que se lhe diga...se querem medições boas, idem á Worten e comprem sensores da oregon ou outras marcas certificadas

Ps- Desculpem...mas acho ridiculo estarem aqui a discutir as AURIOL como se Davis fossem.. LOL!


----------



## amando96 (5 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Só para esclarecer uma coisa:
É possível pilhas descarregarem sem estarem a ser usadas, especialmente pilhas baratas, eu nunca costumo usar as pilhas que vêm logo com qualquer produto, normalmente são de baixa qualidade, o senhor que tem a estação a atravessar duas paredes não deve ser defeito, se forem paredes grossas faz todo o sentido, só mudando de localização.
Entre a minha consola e o pluviometro/termometro etc só está um vidro, talvez daí não ter tido muitos problemas com sicronização e lentidão.

EDIT: Acho que todos os produtos electrónicos do lidl têm 3 anos de garantia, pode tentar devolver, se tiver talão e caixa não têm razão para negar a devolução do dinheiro.

A não ser que tenha erros enormes irei ficar com a minha, era para ser eu a fazer a minha de raiz, ao menos assim tenho algo para trabalhar em cima.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2011 às 20:10)

Tenho seguido atentamente este tópico. Muitos têm comprado a AURIOL e este tópico está a tornar-se numa autêntica enciclopédia da Estação.

A estação custa 50€, muitos já apontaram aqui os inúmeros defeitos, outros as virtudes. O objectivo é mesmo num espírito de entreajuda entre todos, resolver a maioria dos problemas que o equipamento apresenta. Dependendo da embalagem que cada um compra, a uns sai o brinde, a outros a fava.

Valha ou não os 50€, não se iludam, esta estação é definitivamente inferior (qualidade, fiabilidade) a outras um pouco mais caras. Acho uma estação interessante para quem quer ter o primeiro contacto com este tipo de equipamentos.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2011 às 20:24)

stormy disse:


> Ps- Desculpem...mas acho ridiculo estarem aqui a discutir as AURIOL como se Davis fossem.. LOL!



Meus Senhores, 
nós aqui discutimos Auriol pois é o local para o fazer. 
E tentamos fazer isso com o máximo de seriedade.
A seriedade do debate e a paixão com que ele é feito deve ser igual para qualquer *marca* de instrumento utilizado, compreender a máquina para a melhorar ou interpretar o que sai dela, conhecendo as suas limitações.

Se não fosse uma dessas discussões eu não teria investigado a questão da resolução do pluviometro da Auriol  que irei postar em breve. Pode parecer uma questão ridicula mas é assim que conhcemos a Auriol em detalhe.
Auriol sim.
É o que tenho.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 21:40)

c.bernardino disse:


> Meus Senhores,
> nós aqui discutimos Auriol pois é o local para o fazer.
> E tentamos fazer isso com o máximo de seriedade.
> A seriedade do debate e a paixão com que ele é feito deve ser igual para qualquer *marca* de instrumento utilizado, compreender a máquina para a melhorar ou interpretar o que sai dela, conhecendo as suas limitações.
> ...



Sim...eu não estava a atacar ninguem...desculpem se eventualmente parece que estou a atacar..
Mas acho que a AURIOL é uma estação mesmo muito má...mesmo para, como disse o hotspot, uma introdução a estes equipamentos.

É muito preferivel uma coisa como a PCE, que ao menos tem todos os equipamentos necessarios a uma estação ( embora o RS seja de modo geral de uma eficiencia um pouco reduzida)..
A AURIOL é uma estação que não passa de um brinquedo feito ás tres pancadas e com graves defeciencias...a começar pelo RS ( auxencia...)


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Qual será a resolução do pluviómetro da Auriol?

Os valores lidos no pluviometro mostram valores até à décima de mm mas as décimas só assumem os valores 0, 2, 5 e 7, como referiu um colega.

Para começar a resolver o problema sugiro que mudem as unidades para polegadas!!!
E vão ver que os resultados de precipitação são apresentados até às centésimas… e as centésimas apresentam todos os valores 0 a 9. 
Assim presumo que a resolução da estação é a da centésima de polegada, que é 0,254 mm.

Note-se que a AURIOL é uma estação fabricada na Ásia e importada (encomendada) por uma empresa Inglesa, Inglesa, Inglesa. Como tal é normal eles privilegiem qualquer sistema que não seja métrico. 
Ou seja, a nossa estação pensa em polegadas.
O que me parece é que eles apresentam os resultados da precipitação em mm “deixando cair” os algarismos para além da décima, o que é perfeitamente aceitável para os povos não-civilizados que usem o sistema métrico.
Tento clarificar: acredito que não se trate de um erro de arredondamento (como sugerido por um colega, que MUITO respeito)  mas do facto de eles não arredondarem sequer por não mostrarem o algarismo das centésimas de mm no display.

Concluindo: a menor unidade de contagem da estação não é métrica, é a centésima de polegada.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jan 2011 às 23:53)

Tópico bastante discutido este...

*Eu agradecia que alguém que tenha uma Auriol e uma outra estação qualquer, reportasse as diferenças da rajada do vento*, é que eu acho que a minha dá rajadas (ou velocidade média, já nem sei) a baixo daquilo que penso ser a realidade.

O pluviómetro está a trabalhar às mil maravilhas, 18.2mm na estação e 18.7mm no pluviómetro artesanal.

Os parafusos logo no primeiro dia de chuva enferrujaram logo 

A pressão atmosférica desde ontem de manhã que não mexo nela e está agora calibrada   (finalmente )


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 00:47)

Já agora, o manual diz tanto em português como em inglês (caso houvesse erros na tradução), que o valor representado por Gust se refere à rajada máxima do vento nos últimos 10 minutos.

Onde é que viram e como é que chegaram à conclusão que não se refere à rajada mas sim à média?


Manual:

A Estação meteorológica mostra a velocidade média do vento (AVERAGE) nos ultimos 2 minutos e a velocidade máxima das rajadas de vento (GUST) nos ultimos 10 minutos.

The weather station shows the average wind speed (AVERAGE) for the last 2 minutes and the maximum speed for gusts of wind (GUST) in the last 10 minutes.




EDIT: Confirmo, estas novas versões da Auriol apresentam como GUST, a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos, enquanto que as antigas apresentam como GUST, a média da velocidade do vento dos últimos 2 minutos.


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2011 às 10:08)

Olá a todos,

Ontem pude mais uma vez verificar que o pluviómetro está a funcionar bem. Até às 18:30, acumulei 11,2 mm na Auriol. O pluviómetro artesanal (copo graduado) acumulou precipitação semelhante. A pressão manteve a calibração e até a temperatura estava bastante correcta (já era noite e o dia esteve nublado).
Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível saber o dia e hora em que se registou a temperatura máxima ou mínima absoluta, ou tal não é possível?
Até agora estou satisfeito com a estação. Quando a comprei já sabia que não seria nenhum instrumento de precisão e que provavelmente encontraria problemas. Se se mantiver no estado em que hoje está, dou-me por satisfeito. Acho que vou ligar um adaptador de corrente à central.
Pontos negativos:
- Humidade e temperatura inflacionadas
- Não ligação a PC
- Penso eu, não podermos ter a data e hora a que aconteceram os máximos e mínimos de temperatura e humidade (possibilidade que tinha na minha velhinha clone lacrosse).

PS: Obrigado C.Bernardino por essa "investigação" ao pluviómetro. Informação interessante.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Marcos André (6 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

ola a todos

desta vez esta tudo bem com o pluviometro (acho eu)
mas o anemometro rejistou uma rajada de 138km/h sem ser verdade, parece-me que a estação acrescenta o 1  antes do valor e não sei porque motivo

vou tentar construir um rs e pluviometro artesanal


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 15:32)

Marcos André disse:


> ola a todos
> 
> desta vez esta tudo bem com o pluviometro (acho eu)
> mas o anemometro rejistou uma rajada de 138km/h sem ser verdade, parece-me que a estação acrescenta o 1  antes do valor e não sei porque motivo
> ...



A tua dá valores a mais e a minha a menos


----------



## amando96 (6 Jan 2011 às 16:33)

A minha registou hoje rajada máxima de 22.4km/hr, na estação de s.brás registou 25km/hr, mas a minha está num lugar que agora à segunda olhadela parece abrigado demais, a 100 metros de casa a altura já é de 300 metros, lá deve haver rajadas bem fortes, mas n tem alcance 

A pressão mantêm-se calibrada, diz 1014hpa estáveis, igual a faro...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> JEDIT: Confirmo, estas novas versões da Auriol apresentam como GUST, a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos, enquanto que as antigas apresentam como GUST, a média da velocidade do vento dos últimos 2 minutos.




Afinal penso que não, acabei de fazer testes ao anemómetro e o GUST é apresentado como média e não como máximo


----------



## amando96 (6 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Mas gust não será a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos, e se premires memory é que se vê a rajada máxima do dia


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

amando96 disse:


> Mas gust não será a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos, e se premires memory é que se vê a rajada máxima do dia



Teoricamente Gust seria a rajada máxima, mas parece que na Auriol não é assim... bah


----------



## amando96 (6 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

Não sou nenhum entendido na matéria, até pelo contrário 
mas:


> gust: the maxima that exceed the lowest wind speed measured during a *ten minute time interval* by 10 knots (19 km/h). A squall is a doubling of the wind speed above a certain threshold, which lasts for a minute or more.



Talvez alguém mais entendido na matéria poderia esclarecer


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 17:21)

amando96 disse:


> Não sou nenhum entendido na matéria, até pelo contrário
> mas:
> 
> 
> Talvez alguém mais entendido na matéria poderia esclarecer



Sim, mas a AURIOL faz uma média, é impossivel com o vento que está so ter uma rajada de 35km/h


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

amando96 disse:


> Mas gust não será a rajada máxima dos últimos 10 minutos, e se premires memory é que se vê a rajada máxima do dia



Penso que a função memory não dá a rajada máxima do dia, dá a rajada máxima absoluta que a estação registou, independentemente do dia. O mesmo para as temperaturas máxima e mínima. Estou errado?


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

fhff disse:


> Penso que a função memory não dá a rajada máxima do dia, dá a rajada máxima absoluta que a estação registou, independentemente do dia. O mesmo para as temperaturas máxima e mínima. Estou errado?



Não, está certíssimo 

E isto da rajada ou média ainda tem muito que se diga... tive a ler o manual com atenção e o GUST na Auriol significa velocidade máxima das rajadas do vento nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2011 às 19:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não, está certíssimo
> 
> E isto da rajada ou média ainda tem muito que se diga... tive a ler o manual com atenção e o GUST na Auriol significa velocidade máxima das rajadas do vento nos últimos 10 minutos.



Deveria ser desde a ultima transmissão de dados


----------



## Marcos André (6 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

boa noite 

no que diz respeito à rajada do vento a estação regista a rajada maxima dos ultimos 10 min. se durante os 10 min seguintes não houver uma rajada superior à registada no final do tempo regista a velocidade do momento, se houver durante os 10 min seguintes uma rajada superior à registada a estação regista o valor dessa rajada (creio que é assim que funciona)

em relação à minha estação so me falta encontrar o recibo para a devolver. já não confio nela
além de hoje ter registada uma rajada de 138km/h, não registou rajadas superiores a 38.9km/h quando na verdade as houve. (eu sei isto porque na altura em que sentiu mais vento eu estava junto da estação e fui comparando os valores com o efeito que o vento causava no ambiente. com a rajada maxima de 38.9km/h ja registada e sem nada de significatico acontecer vem outra rajada que consege arrastar pela 1ª vez  as cadeira da varanda e a estação registou o valor de +/- 35km/h. eu estava a espara de mais).
o pluviometro continua com problemas. chego a casa ao meio dia e este tinha uma acumulação de 24.2mm nete momento tem os mesmos valores tendo ja ocorrido precipitação.
a temperatura com dias de vento sobe. a estação registou 30.3ºC no termometro que tenho foram 17ºC

até estava bastante entusiasmado com a estação mas agora quero tentar não perder dinheiro


----------



## Geiras (6 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Marcos André disse:


> boa noite
> 
> no que diz respeito à rajada do vento a estação regista a rajada maxima dos ultimos 10 min. se durante os 10 min seguintes não houver uma rajada superior à registada no final do tempo regista a velocidade do momento, se houver durante os 10 min seguintes uma rajada superior à registada a estação regista o valor dessa rajada (creio que é assim que funciona)
> 
> ...




Boas caríssimo 

Primeiro de tudo deve ser a sua estação que tem mesmo algum problema. Nunca tive problemas com a acumulação no pluviometro, tem me estado a dar valores correctos, em relação à temperatura aumentar com o vento, é normal, o que não é normal é ir para os 30ºC 

Em relação à rajada eu já vi a estação em 5 minutos apresentar me 3 valores de GUST e em descida.

Neste momento estou a fazer uns testes no anemometro e parece que tenho boas noticias, mais tarde digo alguma coisa


----------



## amando96 (6 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

A minha agora está a dar valores de temperatura que aparentam ser errados.

Aqui diz estar 15.8ºC
São brás(5Km daqui) 14.4ºC
Faro(a 18Km daqui) 17ºC


Mas como a de são brás diz estar 985.3 hPa de pressão, não sei em qual confiar 

Amanha vou abrir para ver se o termómetro está totalmente exposto, ou se água faz contacto onde não devia haver contacto... se assim for vou por uma mangas termoretrácteis 

Isto faria sentido, nos dias de vento, alguma água seria empurrada através das ranhuras perto do termómetro, que causariam medidas erradas... vamos a ver. 

Depois é só pô-la a ser alimentada por luz solar


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

amando96 disse:


> Mas como a de são brás diz estar 985.3 hPa de pressão, não sei em qual confiar



Estás sempre a referir a pressão dessa estação. Está descansado que o barometro é melhor que o da tua Auriol, só não está calibrado.


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

Marcos André disse:


> boa noite
> 
> no que diz respeito à rajada do vento a estação regista a rajada maxima dos ultimos 10 min. se durante os 10 min seguintes não houver uma rajada superior à registada no final do tempo regista a velocidade do momento, se houver durante os 10 min seguintes uma rajada superior à registada a estação regista o valor dessa rajada (creio que é assim que funciona)
> 
> ...




Deves ter mesmo um problema na estação. O meu pluviómetro está impecável, por comparação com um copo graduado. E o termometro também está normal (tirando a inflação já conhecida). Relativamente ao anemómetro ainda tenho as minhas dúvidas Não tenho termo de comparação, mas parece-me que hoje os registos estavam abaixo do esperado. Ás 18horas estava bastante vento e rajadas e a estação registava gusts de apenas 19-22 km/h. Mas como digo não tenho forma de comparar. Conclusão: Pressão e pluviómetro OK. Termómetro e higrómetro inflacionados (mas não a 30ºC). Anemómetro: não avaliei.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Ora bem...depois de uma tarde com vento em geral moderado e com rajadas fortes, a Auriol só me registou uma GUST máxima de 34.6km/h, o que me deixou desanimado, pois acho o valor inferior ao esperado. Porém, estive agora a fazer testes no anomómetro durante mais de 1 hora.

Peguei num secador, aproximei o do anemometro e à mesma distancia e velocidade constante soprou 5 segundos, 15 segundos e 1 minuto (em que o restante tempo a roda eólica não esteve em movimento.

5 segundos = 37km/h GUST
15 segundos = 42.5km/h GUST
60 segundos = 42.5km/h GUST

Todos os testes foram inicializados com a consola a marcar 0.0km/h.

Conclusão, penso que a estação regista como GUST a rajada máxima e não uma média 
*
Um muito obrigado ao João Soares que me ajudou nos testes!* 
Boa sorte!


----------



## Pedro L. (7 Jan 2011 às 01:17)

a minha estação, por 2 vezes já, e não deve ser a última, em que chego a casa e os dados no monitor está tudo em traços, ou seja , deixou de medir.
desliguei o monitor e voltei a ligar mas depois vejo que a direcção dado pelo o anemomentro não é a exacta.
tenho que ir ao aparelho ao anemómetro, tirar as pilhas, calibrar e fica boa outra vez.
tenho reparado se tiver muitos dias de vento seguidos que aconteçe isso.
já mais alguém aconteçeu isso?
defeito?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

Pedro L. disse:


> a minha estação, por 2 vezes já, e não deve ser a última, em que chego a casa e os dados no monitor está tudo em traços, ou seja , deixou de medir.
> desliguei o monitor e voltei a ligar mas depois vejo que a direcção dado pelo o anemomentro não é a exacta.
> tenho que ir ao aparelho ao anemómetro, tirar as pilhas, calibrar e fica boa outra vez.
> tenho reparado se tiver muitos dias de vento seguidos que aconteçe isso.
> ...



Normalmente quando acontece isso é por dificuldade de recepção dos dados, ou seja porque o sensor está muito longe da consola ou também porque poderá ter algo a tapa-lo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 14:48)

Boas, aqui estão algumas fotos da instalação do anemometro e pluviometro


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Jan 2011 às 15:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas, aqui estão algumas fotos da instalação do anemometro e pluviometro



Boa, excelente trabalho!
O pluviometro está mesmo na horizontal. a foto parece induzir o contrário a alguém menos atento.
Essa placa está inclinada?
Quando montar a minha nova WS (reforma para a Auriol) vou ter de bricolar.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

c.bernardino disse:


> Boa, excelente trabalho!
> O pluviometro está mesmo na horizontal. a foto parece induzir o contrário a alguém menos atento.
> Essa placa está inclinada?
> Quando montar a minha nova WS (reforma para a Auriol) vou ter de bricolar.



O local onde ele está é inclinado  tive de compensar com as pedras de mármore xD

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 16:31)

Não ficando ontem convencido com os testes voltei a testar o anemómetro 

3 minutos a apontar o secador com "vento" constante deu-me uma GUST de 65.5km/h

10 segundos a apontar o secador com "vento" constante e deu-me uma GUST de 64.8km/h


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Olha lá tu queres perder a estação no próximo evento? É que a menos que o anemómetro e o pluviómetro estejam correctamente fixados às bases, o anemómetro parece que está num suporte de chapéu de sol, e o pluviómetro só com o tijolo não fica grande resultado, para além de estar torto.

Conselho de amigo: Revê as montagens se não queres investir tão cedo em material novo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Olha lá tu queres perder a estação no próximo evento? É que a menos que o anemómetro e o pluviómetro estejam correctamente fixados às bases, o anemómetro parece que está num suporte de chapéu de sol, e o pluviómetro só com o tijolo não fica grande resultado, para além de estar torto.
> 
> Conselho de amigo: Revê as montagens se não queres investir tão cedo em material novo.



Suporte de chapéu de sol? Amigo, aquilo é um bloco de cimento, dali não sai tão cedo. 

Em relação ao pluviometro, não nao está torto, parece que esta mas se vires bem ele está ao nivel da parede lá do fundo, essa imagem causa ilusão óptica!

Cumps.


----------



## nuninho (7 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A calibração do anemometro está mal, o cata vento deverá estar na direcção N (Norte) ao colocar as pilhas lá, no teu caso, o cata ventos estará a apontar para S (Sul), deverás calibrar o anemometro orientando-te pela bússola que está em cima


OK. Mas ainda espera devido à chuva. 



Trovoadapower disse:


> Em relação aos dados do termo-higró te aparecerem 0%hr ou -- só me acontece quando a consola está à procura dos sensores... talvez a consola esteja a um alcance superior ao permitido (<25m) do anemómetro


Não é devido a fora de alcance mas talvez devido à demaisada chuva. Já respeito que o sensor exterior não deve estar exposto a radiação solar directa.
A minha estação ainda funciona 100% receber a direcção de e a velocidade de vento mas o termo-higrómetro externo ainda pode haver problemas ou quase avariado. Ontem, esta estação sempre dou sem problemas termo-higrómetro. loool Hoje, o termo-higrómetro falha à tarde.   Agora ele funciona...


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 20:51)

Boas

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo do comportamento do anemómetro bem como o efeito das rajadas numa Nespereira.

A máxima foi apenas de 35km/h. Na vossa opinião a quandos km/h estavam estas rajadas?

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

É muito complicado saber qual é a velocidade do vento pelo vídeo. Provavelmente não passou mesmo dos 35 km/h.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 21:12)

HotSpot disse:


> É muito complicado saber qual é a velocidade do vento pelo vídeo. Provavelmente não passou mesmo dos 35 km/h.



Estive agora a fazer os testes de novo, com a mesma potencia do secador meti uma vez a 1 minuto, 10 segundos e 3 segundos....a de 1 minuto e 10 segundos deu me na casa dos 60km/h, enquanto que na dos 3 so me deu 31km/h


----------



## nuninho (7 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

AVISO: Deves ler a minha mensagem #375 na anterior pág..


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

nuninho disse:


> AVISO: Deves ler a minha mensagem #375 na anterior pág..



Eu li, mas sinceramente não sei mesmo do que poderá ser


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Suporte de chapéu de sol? Amigo, aquilo é um bloco de cimento, dali não sai tão cedo.
> 
> Em relação ao pluviometro, não nao está torto, parece que esta mas se vires bem ele está ao nivel da parede lá do fundo, essa imagem causa ilusão óptica!
> 
> Cumps.


Vamos lá ver, independentemente do peso do bloco de cimento, uma rajada mais forte a incidir na elevação do poste pode criar oscilações perigosas se não estiver fixadoà chaminé. Conselho de amigo: Revê a instalação, fixa bem o bloco de cimento, isso com uma rajada de 100 km/h ainda ficas com um buraco no telhado. É pouco provável, mas como já tens visto, não é impossível de acontecer.

Quanto ao pluviómetro, para além da fotografia que efectivamente está torta, isto aqui:







Não está mesmo direito. E quando procederes a melhoramentos na fixação, aproveita para segurares melhor o instrumento.

Estes são conselhos não é para implicar, a gente quer ver essa estação bem montada sem que nada lhe aconteça.


----------



## nuninho (7 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu li, mas sinceramente não sei mesmo do que poderá ser


OK. Tens também mesmo problema?


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Outra ajuda , mesmo tendo esse peso em cimento,qualquer rajada faz abanar o anemometro e o pluviómetro , que na certa irá dar erros


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Vamos lá ver, independentemente do peso do bloco de cimento, uma rajada mais forte a incidir na elevação do poste pode criar oscilações perigosas se não estiver fixadoà chaminé. Conselho de amigo: Revê a instalação, fixa bem o bloco de cimento, isso com uma rajada de 100 km/h ainda ficas com um buraco no telhado. É pouco provável, mas como já tens visto, não é impossível de acontecer.
> 
> Quanto ao pluviómetro, para além da fotografia que efectivamente está torta, isto aqui:
> 
> ...



Eu sei disso Pedro, mas o o sítio onde ele está é inclinado, se não metesse aquele mármore de baixo da madeira iria ficar claramente torto, então meti la aquilo para endireitar. Se reparares na parede lá mais ao fundo, nota-se que ela sim, é direita e dá para comparar com o pluviometro. Em relação ao bloco de cimento, talvez até tenhas razão, mas há uns dias a Auriol registou 95km/ e não foi dessa que aquilo voou xD

Na minha opinião o pluviometro está direito, não digo que não parece torto, porque à primeira vista até parece... o pluviometro também está preso com parafusos à madeira 

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Trovoadapower disse:


> ... mas há uns dias a Auriol registou 95km/ e não foi dessa que aquilo voou xD



Até pode registar 200 km/h e não voar. Se tivessem mesmo 95 km/h, como tens as coisas instaladas, podes ter a certeza que voava


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Teles disse:


> Outra ajuda , mesmo tendo esse peso em cimento,qualquer rajada faz abanar o anemometro e o pluviómetro , que na certa irá dar erros



De facto com uma rajada mais forte o mastro penso que abana ligeiramente o que poderá influenciar um pouco as mediçoes, já o pluviometro tenho a certeza de que ele não abana com rajadas, até porque em volta tem muros que o protegem de certa forma do vento, já para não falar de que ele está preso à madeira 

Obrigado pelas sugestões, mas a instalação está assim tão mal?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

nuninho disse:


> OK. Tens também mesmo problema?



Ao que te queres referir com falhas no termo-higrometro? 

A mim ainda só me aconteceu uma vez ter começado a chover forte e a temperatura ter deparado dos 16ºC para os 23ºC, de resto tem tudo funcionado bem.


----------



## amando96 (7 Jan 2011 às 22:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Estás sempre a referir a pressão dessa estação. Está descansado que o barometro é melhor que o da tua Auriol, só não está calibrado.





Isso por acaso lembrou-me, fiquei de ir ver a estação mas nunca mais fui...

A respeito de calibrar a geringonça que vê a direcção do vento, orintenado-me pela bussola de cima estava errado, usei outra bussola que tinha(que tem provas de ser boa) e ainda havia uns graus valentes erro, ah, e cuidado que as onda de rádio mexem IMENSO com as bussolas.

Amanhã posto fotos da minha montagem para ver o que posso melhorar.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

amando96 disse:


> Isso por acaso lembrou-me, fiquei de ir ver a estação mas nunca mais fui...
> 
> A respeito de calibrar a geringonça que vê a direcção do vento, orintenado-me pela bussola de cima estava errado, usei outra bussola que tinha(que tem provas de ser boa) e ainda havia uns graus valentes erro, ah, e cuidado que as onda de rádio mexem IMENSO com as bussolas.
> 
> Amanhã posto fotos da minha montagem para ver o que posso melhorar.



Não precisas de bússola. Vais ao Google Earth, procura um local de referência a Norte e é só apontar para lá. Nada mais simples.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

*Obrigado pelas sugestões, mas a instalação está assim tão mal? *


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Obrigado pelas sugestões, mas a instalação está assim tão mal? *



Fotograficamente, não está nada profissional. Se tens umas rajadas valentes, podem voar peças da estação e respectivos suportes e meteres-te em trabalhos.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

HotSpot disse:


> Fotograficamente, não está nada profissional. Se tens umas rajadas valentes, podem voar peças da estação e respectivos suportes e meteres-te em trabalhos.



E em relação aos dados?


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jan 2011 às 22:34)

Trovoadapower disse:


> E em relação aos dados?



Pelo que vi percebi das fotos, pluviometro e anemometro , claro está, se não abanarem com o vento.


----------



## nuninho (7 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Ao que te queres referir com falhas no termo-higrometro?
> 
> A mim ainda só me aconteceu uma vez ter começado a chover forte e a temperatura ter deparado dos 16ºC para os 23ºC, de resto tem tudo funcionado bem.


Sim. Hoje, apresentei --.-ºC/% durante 1 hora... Depois, HH.HºC/1%. Regressou ao normal mas continua 99% nos dias. Agora o termo-higrom. volta falhar (--.-ºC/%) apesar de sem chuva.
O conflito do velho sensor externo 433MHz (não pertence a auriol) faz mal à nova estação/anenómetro?


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Ahhh...agora lembrei-me de um promenor na madeira que serve de suporte ao pluviometro, da parte de trás, ou meio da madeira em baixo do tijolo, está mais alto o que faz com que o pluviometro esteja direito, na fotografia, e como o Pedro Afonso desenhou, só dá para ver a parte da frente 

O pluvi. não abana com vento, o mastro do anemómetro com rajadas um pouco mais fortes abana muito ligeiramente, o que penso que não irá influenciar significativamente a recepção do vento 

Obrigado a todos os membros que criticaram no sentido de ajudar a melhor, e aos que tomaram atenção à instalação. 

Com o passar do tempo, obviamente irei melhorar pouco a pouco.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

nuninho disse:


> Sim. Hoje, apresentei --.-ºC/% durante 1 hora... Depois, HH.HºC/1%. Regressou ao normal mas continua 99% nos dias. Agora o termo-higrom. volta falhar (--.-ºC/%) apesar de sem chuva.
> O conflito do velho sensor externo 433MHz (não pertence a auriol) faz mal à nova estação/anenómetro?



Isso a mim nunca me aconteceu, experimenta clicar na tecla Channel/Search mais de 3 segundos até ouvir o sinal sonoro e aguardar que encontre os sensores 

Em relação ao outro sensor externo, não sei.


----------



## nuninho (7 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Isso a mim nunca me aconteceu, experimenta clicar na tecla Channel/Search mais de 3 segundos até ouvir o sinal sonoro e aguardar que encontre os sensores
> 
> Em relação ao outro sensor externo, não sei.



Já tentei clicar channel/search mas não consigo funcionar excepto de direcção/velocidade. Mas o termo-higrom. aguarda funcionar sem preciso de clicar esta tecla...


----------



## Geiras (7 Jan 2011 às 23:28)

nuninho disse:


> Já tentei clicar channel/search mas não consigo funcionar excepto de direcção/velocidade. Mas o termo-higrom. aguarda funcionar sem preciso de clicar esta tecla...



Já experimentaste retirar as pilhas do anemometro ou da consola?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

nuninho disse:


> Já tentei clicar channel/search mas não consigo funcionar excepto de direcção/velocidade. Mas o termo-higrom. aguarda funcionar sem preciso de clicar esta tecla...



Tentar colocar a consola mais perto dos sensores ?


----------



## nuninho (8 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tentar colocar a consola mais perto dos sensores ?


Já funciono direcção e velocidade de vento excepto a termo-higrom.!!


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

nuninho disse:


> Já funciono direcção e velocidade de vento excepto a termo-higrom.!!



Experimenta tirar as pilhas e voltar a coloca-las


----------



## nuninho (8 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Experimenta tirar as pilhas e voltar a coloca-las


Não posso fazer anemómetro devido à chuva. Mas o termo-higróm. voltou funcionar às 00:30 apesar de não tirar pilhas. Ele voltou falhar às 13:30... e re-funciona às 13:45.
Não sei o que acontece este problema mas este termo-higróm. é anormal?


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

nuninho disse:


> Não posso fazer anemómetro devido à chuva. Mas o termo-higróm. voltou funcionar às 00:30 apesar de não tirar pilhas. Ele voltou falhar às 13:30... e re-funciona às 13:45.
> Não sei o que acontece este problema mas este termo-higróm. é anormal?



eu tive este problema, que persistiu durante uns tempos... uns 2 dias ou isso, depois mudei a consola de sitio, aproximando-a e rodando-a... milagrosamente.... desapareceu.
agora mudo a consola de sitio , ando com ela por toda a casa e não perde contacto com os sensores

Deixem as coisas estabilizar. (até a mim me parece esquisito mas... funcionou).
Só seria simpático deixar aqui info sobre se o problema se resolveu ou não.

devia era ter colocado uns pontos prévios: há muitas paredes entre a consola e os sensores? lembro-me de ter lido que a existência de paredes espessas (exteriores) podem ser equivalentes a afastar o sensor 6 metros. se tens o azar de ter 2 dessas paredes.... ou o azar de ter a consola num sitio onde haja alguma interferência local. (alguma máquina de vizinho, por ex.)

boa sorte


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Tenho estado em testes ainda com o anemómetro e continuo na mesma sem perceber do que raio se trata, GUST na Auriol.

11 minutos com o secador no máximo, dá me 60km/h.
10 segundos com o secador no máximo, e com o restante tempo sem vento, dá me 59km/h

2 minutos com o secador no mínimo e de vez em quando metia 3 segundos no máxima e deu me 39km7h.

Alguém me consegue explicar do que se poderá tratar a GUST na Auriol?


----------



## amando96 (8 Jan 2011 às 17:51)

Talvez faça uma média manhosa 

Fotos do local onde fiz a instalação:
Foto virada para N(sensívelmente):






Foto virada para E:





Foto da instalação do pluviómetro, foto terrível... começou a chover e tive de ir para casa 






Foto do anemómetro/termometro etc:






A estação fica a mais ou menos 1.8 metros + a altura da parede que está em cima, deve ficar à volta dos 3 metros, sei que não é o ideal.

Peço desculpa pelo tamanho das fotos, às vezes o fórum muda o tamanho automaticamente, outra vezes não :S


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

E esse RS como vai ? é para acabar?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

amando96 disse:


> A estação fica a mais ou menos 1.8 metros + a altura da parede que está em cima, deve ficar à volta dos 3 metros, sei que não é o ideal.



Relativamente às condições de instalação, estas são tão ou mais importantes do que o hardware em si, por isso não é demais referir alguns pormenores.

Um pormenor bastante positivo é o facto de teres o pluviómetro acima do solo. Não é aconselhável deixar um pluviómetro apoiado numa grande superfície, pois a proximidade com a mesma provoca salpicos significativos do solo directamente para o interior do pluviómetro em situações de precipitação muito intensa. É, no entanto, bastante importante que o mastro não abane com o vento, para que o pluviómetro não contabilize precipitação que nunca ocorreu.

Quanto ao anemómetro, dadas as condições locais, a única forma seria subi-lo consideravelmente, por forma a evitar a resistência e os vórtices gerados pela presença de árvores ou objectos mais altos do que o anemómetro num raio relativamente próximo. O ideal é que o anemómetro esteja a cerca de 10 metros do solo, um instalação em muitas situações bastante complicada de concretizar.


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Outra coisa *amando96*

Como têm sido as temperaturas com os 3 pratos?


----------



## amando96 (8 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

O erro em dias solarengos baixou para metade do que era sem RS, antes era de ~6ºC, agora está nos ~3ºC 

com mais uns pratos deve ficar melhor, visto que ainda está bastante exposto. 

Pois, onde puz o pluviómetro foi mesmo tendo em conta o facto de não abanar e não ter nada que pudesse causar salpicos/pingas.

O anemómetro era para ser colocado no mesmo poste, mas em cima de um moínho de 8 metros de altura, ficava mesmo quase nos 10 metros, mas fica a  237 metros de casa... não alcança...


----------



## Marcos André (9 Jan 2011 às 00:51)

dei uma segunda oportunidade à minha estação. retitei as pilhas e voltei a colocalas. Ainda não registou nenhum valor extremamente irreal


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 00:59)

Marcos André disse:


> dei uma segunda oportunidade à minha estação. retitei as pilhas e voltei a colocalas. Ainda não registou nenhum valor extremamente irreal



Eu tenho tido paciência com a minha, sorte a dela ainda não ter ido devolve-la, mas olha que.... o Soares, andres ou SpiderW que o digam


----------



## amando96 (9 Jan 2011 às 18:33)

Hj como não choveu a temperatura tem sido sempre igual ou muito perto da de são brás, deve mesmo ser água que entra, quando tiver tempo abro e meto-a mais impermeável.

Pressão continua calibrada, mas tenho problemas em em acertar as horas  agora diz 19:33, mas são 18:33, se eu agora tirar uma hora amanhã está igual  tem acontecido a semana toda, por momentos pensei que me estivesse a passar da cabeça xD

Não sei mesmo o que será...


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

amando96 disse:


> Hj como não choveu a temperatura tem sido sempre igual ou muito perto da de são brás, deve mesmo ser água que entra, quando tiver tempo abro e meto-a mais impermeável.
> 
> Pressão continua calibrada, mas tenho problemas em em acertar as horas  agora diz 19:33, mas são 18:33, se eu agora tirar uma hora amanhã está igual  tem acontecido a semana toda, por momentos pensei que me estivesse a passar da cabeça xD
> 
> Não sei mesmo o que será...



Experimenta clicar em zone mais de 3 segundos e mete em -1 

Terça feira vou começar a construir o meu RS para a Auriol


----------



## fhff (9 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

amando96 disse:


> Hj como não choveu a temperatura tem sido sempre igual ou muito perto da de são brás, deve mesmo ser água que entra, quando tiver tempo abro e meto-a mais impermeável.
> 
> Pressão continua calibrada, mas tenho problemas em em acertar as horas  agora diz 19:33, mas são 18:33, se eu agora tirar uma hora amanhã está igual  tem acontecido a semana toda, por momentos pensei que me estivesse a passar da cabeça xD
> 
> Não sei mesmo o que será...




Esse problema da hora acontece porque tens a estação com o controlo automático de acerto da hora, via rádio, activado. Ele acerta a hora pelo  pela Europa Central, ou seja adianta 1 hora. Como já disseram, basta seleccionares a zone para "-1", que corresponde ao nosso fuso horário (UTC). Outra hipótese é desactivares esse controlo automático (penso que na parte de trás da estação) e acertares a hora manualmente.


----------



## amando96 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Realmente liguei isso e não cheguei a desligar, mas pensei que esse sinal não chegava a portugal.


----------



## Marcos André (10 Jan 2011 às 16:29)

boas 
parece que foi preciso tirar e voltar a colocar as pilhas à minha estação para ela começara dar valores correspondentes com a realidade, o valor da himidade é que estar um pouco acima


----------



## Geiras (10 Jan 2011 às 19:11)

Boas

Alguém me sabe dizer se os pratos pequenos parecidos ao RS da La Crosse, servem para a Auriol? Assim sempre não influencia tanto o vento.


----------



## aeroinsane (10 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,agora de tarde fui ao Lidl de Castelo Branco,mais para tomar o peso do material ,posso dizer que ainda havia por lá uma dúzia delas para vender .



Boa noite a todos,
 o bichinho da meteo também anda aqui por estas bandas. E após uma visita a uma superficie comercial aqui da cidade L**l, sem esperar la olhei para a Auriol, e depois de espreitar para uma caixa semi aberta la me decidi. 
Para já, não estou arrependido, pois esta bastante completa e pelo que já li, só lhe falta mesmo a ligação USB para poder fazer o upload dos dados.
 Esta é uma meta para um dia mais tarde, claro que com uma substituta. 
Muito fixe é saber que à mais albicastrences com o bichinho da Meteo.
Venham os dados!!!


----------



## aeroinsane (10 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

lmviana disse:


> Vou trocar os parafusos sem duvida... "Puma" onde arranjou os parafusos? arranja.se facilmente em qualquer "drogaria"?
> 
> Thanks... a n ser este problema n tenho nada a apontar a estação, e outra estação com estas características sairia caro, n?



BOAS a todos, uma dica
em relação aos parafusos do anemometro, melhor solução mas não mais barata uns em INOX, em relação aos dos compartimentos das pilhas, os da minha estação desde o dia 1, tapei os orificios dos parafusos depois de os apertar, imaginem com vaselina, e até agora ferrugem 0.


----------



## amando96 (11 Jan 2011 às 00:29)

Os parafusos da minha continuam bons  apena há uma porca que tem um pouco de ferrugem, noto uma gordura por cima deles, deve ser mais barato aplicar uma camada repelente de água do que comprar metal melhor


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2011 às 18:44)

Os meus parafusos e porcas já tem tudo ferrugem 

Comprei os pratos e tudo o resto que é preciso para o RS. Não comprei ventilador, se for preciso compro depois no verão.

Já agora, os pratos são pequenos e apenas comprei um maior para por em cima 
PS: como é que vou meter os pratos no ferro que liga ao anemómetro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

aeroinsane disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> o bichinho da meteo também anda aqui por estas bandas. E após uma visita a uma superficie comercial aqui da cidade L**l, sem esperar la olhei para a Auriol, e depois de espreitar para uma caixa semi aberta la me decidi.
> Para já, não estou arrependido, pois esta bastante completa e pelo que já li, só lhe falta mesmo a ligação USB para poder fazer o upload dos dados.
> Esta é uma meta para um dia mais tarde, claro que com uma substituta.
> ...



Antes mais nada seja bem vindo a esta grande casa .
Mais um Albicastrense que é para sermos muitos,então a máquina já está montada,venha lá esses dados .


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

Boas..

Alguem sabe desligar o som (bip) desta estação?


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Alguem sabe desligar o som (bip) desta estação?



Não dá 

A não ser que cortes os fios do som lá dentro


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não dá
> 
> A não ser que cortes os fios do som lá dentro


Obrigado pela resposta 

Pois, bem me parecia que a única opção seria mexer no interior da estação, mas vou dessoldar o altifalante (mais fácil de soldar um altifalante do que um fio, no caso de ter que mandar para a garantia).


Estive à procura de formas de passar os dados para o PC com estas Auriol/Ventus/etc, ao que parece já houve uma pessoa que conseguiu fazer isso com sucesso, mas como fez, ninguem sabe. Felizmente existe algumas pessoas com conhecimentos em electrónica que estão dedicadas em passar os dados para o PC com sucesso.
A forma que esses sujeitos desejam passar os dados é uma forma "cara", pois estão usando um Aurdinol (usado em diversas aplicações em robótica, é vendido em Portugal) e um transmissor/emissor RF 433mhz (talvez no total uns 40/50€), ou seja, não é preciso mexer na estação, pois os dados são capturados via RF e transferidos para o PC por RJ-45. O problema é que o dados são emitidos em código e para descodificar esse código é necessário muitas horas de "estudo".

Os dados a capturar no PC seriam:
-Anemómetro
-Termómetro
-Higrometro
-Pluviómetro

O medidor da pressão atmosférica, pelo que percebi está embutido na estação, por isso não será disponivel capturar os dados desta forma. Acredito que haja uma forma mais barata de obter os dados directamente de cada módulo, mas não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para isso. Mas vou perguntando em alguns foruns.

Se tiverem curiosidade em saber como estão estudando a captura dos dados desta estação
http://gotrekovo.rajce.idnes.cz/Weather_station/


----------



## amando96 (12 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Eu espero fazer o mesmo com a minha, mas com um módulo que custa 3€
http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8949
Essa loja por vezes cobra um pouco de portes a mais, para cima dos 9€.
Mas espero que um dia esteja um destes módulos no ebay.

Outra opção será ter uma webcam no skype 24 horas por dia a filmar o LCD   

O barulho também me irrita, especialmente sendo tão alto...


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2011 às 16:03)

amando96 disse:


> Eu espero fazer o mesmo com a minha, mas com um módulo que custa 3€
> http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8949
> Essa loja por vezes cobra um pouco de portes a mais, para cima dos 9€.
> Mas espero que um dia esteja um destes módulos no ebay.
> ...



Bom achado

Mas estás a pensar em adquirir um Aurdino? Só ontem é que comecei a fazer pesquisas sobre capturar os dados, acho que com um conversor 232 seria mais acessível..mas não sei.

Dessoldar os altifalantes, vai ser o primeiro mod que vou fazer


----------



## amando96 (12 Jan 2011 às 16:29)

Se por aurdino quiseres dizer arduino já tenho há montes de tempo 
Faço os meus próprios por pouco mais de 7€ cada 

Mas para este projecto queria usar um micro controlador logo com USB integrado, tenho aqui um, mas usei muito pouco, não me sinto muito à vontade com ele ainda.

Vamos ver como corre, existem bastantes coisas que facilitam comunicações com o USB, muitas delas baratas e que nós nem nos lembramos que existem.

PS: O problema de acertar as horas foi resolvido


----------



## fablept (12 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

É mesmo arduino, se já tens um tens o caminho bem mais facilitado  O problema deverá ser mesmo interpretar a codificação dos dados..

Este projecto é interessante
http://www.practicalarduino.com/projects/weather-station-receiver

Se fores para a frente em tentar passar os dados para o pc, vai fazendo updates..não tenho muitos conhecimentos, mas vontade para tentar é o que não falta


----------



## Geiras (12 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

Boas...

Tenho andado a ver como poderá vir a ficar o RS na Auriol, na zona onde está o ferro que liga ao anemómetro terá de ficar um pouco cortado e secalhar até irá entrar um pouco de claridade la para dentro  depois vejo melhor...

Obviamente os pratos não estão pintados, os que tão foi so uma mãozinha e o RS está longe de estar acabado...  

Meti bocados de tubo de 1cm para separar os pratos mas estes parece-me na mesma muito próximos...fará mal?
Também estão tortos...eu sei, mas vai ser tudo desmontado (ainda faltam pratos), pintados e depois então ficará completo.


Acham que deviam estar mais afastados?


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

Só para ilustrar...












A distância entre pratos que "se pode considerar" padrão é de 1 cm, mais um ou menos um milímetro é irrelevante, o importante é não exagerar principalmente no aumento dessa distância que pode comprometer a eficácia na protecção do sensor quanto à radiação no interior.
A imagem mais pequena mostra o que tinha antes da alteração que lhe fiz substituindo a pintura a branco por cima de cada prato pela pintura a preto por baixo de cada um deles, eliminando ao máximo a luz que pudesse penetrar no interior do RS. Importante é também a escolha de pratos, não parece que os que utilizaste sejam suficientemente resistentes ao contraste existente entre as baixas e as altas temperaturas podendo ficar quebradiços. Pratos criados para suportar coisas quentes é o ideal para este tipo de coisas!


----------



## Puma (13 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Tenho andado a ver como poderá vir a ficar o RS na Auriol, na zona onde está o ferro que liga ao anemómetro terá de ficar um pouco cortado e secalhar até irá entrar um pouco de claridade la para dentro  depois vejo melhor...
> 
> ...




Eu sei, que ainda falta bastante trabalho até dares como concluído o teu RS.

Contudo, considero que a distancia entre os pratos é em demasia, pois pelo fotografia n.º 2, consegue-se ver o interior do RS, o que não é suposto.

Outra situação, é que esses pratos têm bordas o que tem como consequência a acumulação de agua nos mesmos, e influência directamente a medição da humidade.

Destas duas uma, ou furas as bordas dos pratos de forma a que a água não se acumule, ou então preenches as mesmas com silicone.

Existem, espalhadas por todo o fórum fotografias de RS caseiros, onde poderás verificar como os mesmos foram feitos, e respectivos comentários feitos pelos membros. 

Força.....e depois coloca fotos do trabalho final......


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Os pratos que estou a utilizar foram comprados no _Modelo_, pratos esse já aconselhados por membros aqui no fórum. São completamente opacos, tive a preocupação de os apontar para a luz e ver. 

Como já disse, entre os pratos tenho tubos de 1cm de altura, numa das imagens um dos pratos apresenta-se muito torto pela qual deixa passar luz lá para dentro, isso eu sei mas o RS não vai ficar assim 

Estou agora a pinta-los e gostava de saber se a parte de dentro também precisa de ficar pintada de branco 

Na borda dos pratos também já fiz uns furos para a água não acumular  

Obrigado.


----------



## amando96 (14 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Consegui encontrar 13 pratos brancos opacos mais fundos do que os que tinha no chinês, não são perfeitos(a parte que "sobe" é curta, eles terão de estar muito juntos), mas terá que servir, não encontrei mais nada

O de baixo está separado do que está em cima dele 15mm, os restantes têm 12mm de espaçamento.

http://i.imgur.com/BNQp0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RKKoz.jpg


----------



## Puma (14 Jan 2011 às 20:28)

Ola amando96 !!

Gostei bastante dos pratos que compraste.

Tem depois em atenção o espaçamento entre eles.

Queremos depois mais fotos da continuação do trabalho 

Força nisso.........


----------



## Geiras (14 Jan 2011 às 21:10)

amando96 disse:


> Consegui encontrar 13 pratos brancos opacos mais fundos do que os que tinha no chinês, não são perfeitos(a parte que "sobe" é curta, eles terão de estar muito juntos), mas terá que servir, não encontrei mais nada
> 
> O de baixo está separado do que está em cima dele 15mm, os restantes têm 12mm de espaçamento.
> 
> ...



Boas

Também procurei no chinês mas os pratos eram meio transparentes 

Ainda bem que encontraste esses opacos, são muito bons força


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Os pratos que estou a utilizar foram comprados no _Modelo_, pratos esse já aconselhados por membros aqui no fórum. São completamente opacos, tive a preocupação de os apontar para a luz e ver.
> 
> Estou agora a pinta-los e gostava de saber se a parte de dentro também precisa de ficar pintada de branco



A opacidade dos pratos, referes que os apontaste para a luz, essa luz é de uma lâmpada ou directamente do sol? Digo isto porque ao início e para minha surpresa, os meus antes vistos por uma lâmpada também não deixavam passar a luz, vi-os pelo sol e o resultado não foi satisfatório! 
Quanto à pintura dos pratos mais uma vez aconselho por experiência própria, a 1ª vez tive que aplicar 2 camadas com tinta branca por cima de cada prato para conseguir um resultado satisfatório no interior do RS, aconteceu que passado algum tempo a tinta começou gradualmente a perder aderência na superfície dos partos e o aspecto não foi o melhor, mas o pior e importante é que à medida que a tinta saía a opacidade dos pratos foi-se perdendo. Os pratos da Domplex que utilizei são de superfície muito lisa o que torna mais difícil aderência à tinta mas são muito bons porque não ficam ressequidos!
Optei por pintar a parte de baixo dos pratos a preto fosco (portanto sem qualquer possibilidade de reflexo) mantendo o branco natural de cada prato por cima, ou seja sem tinta. O óptimo resultado mantém-se até hoje!



amando96 disse:


> Consegui encontrar 13 pratos brancos opacos mais fundos do que os que tinha no chinês, não são perfeitos(a parte que "sobe" é curta, eles terão de estar muito juntos), mas terá que servir, não encontrei mais nada



Também me parecem muito bons, pode dar a sensação de terem que ficar ou parecerem ficar muito juntos, a maior atenção vai para a distância maior e não para a menor.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2011 às 02:33)

Boas,

Se querem um RS como deve ser...ou compram o da Davis ou procuram pratos em *melamina*, mas em lojas como deve ser 






































abc


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2011 às 12:32)

Excelente Kraliv, passa bem por um oficial


----------



## Puma (15 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

Muito bom.....excelente trabalho......

Logo que me seja possivel, e encontro os referidos pratos, irei fazer uma actualização ao meu RS........

Creio que estes pratos encontram-se há venda na Polux.........


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Puma disse:


> Creio que estes pratos encontram-se há venda na Polux.........



É bem possível, não é das lojas mais baratas mas têm material para o lar de qualidade! 
Estes pratos em formato rectangular são muito interessantes, só acho é que o trabalho final(?) deixou muito espaço entre eles. Há uns meses atrás  tentei encontrar em várias lojas, imitam bem os do RS da Davis, mas a Polux não me passou pela ideia...
Quem sabe em breve volte a pensar em ir para a frente com este formato!


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

Muito bom esse RS 

Não acho que tenha ficado muito espaço, a radiação solar nunca irá entrar directamente por ali 

Eu apontei os pratos para o Sol sim, são muito bons.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Não acho que tenha ficado muito espaço, a radiação solar nunca irá entrar directamente por ali



A radiação emitida de um sol de Inverno não é comparável à que será emitida a partir dos próximos meses, isto claro referindo-me a um sensor dentro de um RS sem protecção vinda de fábrica!


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

Boas,



Acrescentar que esse RS não é o meu ...eu tenho no MeteoRedondo um RS original Davis 



Nota: O nome da loja é Pollux (com dois L)


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Kraliv disse:


> Nota: O nome da loja é Pollux (com dois L)



Obrigado pela correcção, realmente há já muito tempo que lá não vou.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 16:16)

Boas...

*Ainda falta dar uma última demão na parte de fora*, peço por favor que tentem compreender que adaptar um RS ao anemómetro da Auriol não é tão facil como fazer um RS com um sensor externo lá dentro.

Onde está o ferro que liga ao anemómetro entra radiação difusa, pelo que vou tentar corrigir esse erro tapando aquele espaço com um resto de vaso.

Mais tarde quando estiver no telhado tirei mais fotos e partilho 

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

Não está mal, e isso da radiação difusa não sei mas acho que não vai influenciar muito.


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

E pronto...vai ficar mais ou menos assim, com um melhoramento ali e acolá.
Cerca de 2 metros entre o RS e as telhas, espaçamento de 1cm ou 1 mm a mais que isso entre os pratos.











Em relação a como o anemómetro está seguro, brevemente irei arranjar outra forma de o prender, sem que o meu pai desacorde.

Obrigado.


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2011 às 01:05)

Encontrei num fórum espanhol, um sujeito que retirou o termómetro e o sensor de humidade do caixa do aenómetro, usando tomadas de telefone a ideia é bem boa

Podem ver as imagens aqui:
http://www.forocartagena.com/t562p25-estacion-meteorologica-inalambrica-auriol-milomex-del-lidl

Mais umas infos nuns testes que fiz a esta estação:
-É muito dificil desligar o bip da estação, o "altifalante" está soldado na PCB..mas isolei o buraco do altifalante (fita isoladora) e abafou muito o som. É muito simples de fazer, se quiserem dou uma foto onde tem que isolar o som.

-Consegui obter dados do anenómetro a 150m de distancia (com LOS), mas ainda hei-de fazer uma antena para melhorar ainda mais essa distancia. Mas não estava à espera de obter esta distancia com a mini-mini yagi que a estação tem.

-Transferir os dados da estação para o PC, vai ser muito dificil..mas enviei uns emails à Ventus e à Xeecom Aps (A Ventus é a marca das estações do fabricante Xeecom Aps, esta é que desenhou as estações) a fazer um choradinho para ver se dão mais infos sobre a comunicação com o PC, não acredito que vá funcionar, mas quem não arrisca não petisca


----------



## amando96 (17 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Penso que um membro deste fórum já fez o mesmo, mas disse que depois de um bocado já não funcionava, provavelmente algo facil de arranjar, mas se é para arranjar dia sim dia não mais vale não mexer(na minha opinião) 

RS feito:









A ver se funciona, fui ver a transparência ao sol e realmente deixa passar um bocado de luz na base , meti dois pratos não furados em baixo e em cima, ao menos reduz mais radiação... ver se chega.
(E devia de deixar de usar o portátil como secretária)


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

fablept disse:


> -Consegui obter dados do anenómetro a 150m de distancia (com LOS), mas ainda hei-de fazer uma antena para melhorar ainda mais essa distancia. Mas não estava à espera de obter esta distancia com a *mini-mini yagi* que a estação tem.



Esta parte era uma boa experiencia a divulgar e a explorar., mas para essa distancia é muito bom, boas experiencias


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

RS a estrear-se num dia que até teve boas horas de sol.

Temperatura máxima de 18ºC que penso estar um "cadinho" de nada inflacionada, 1ºC a mais talvez.

Tendo em conta que quando o sensor estava à sombra, assim que amanhecia a temperatura começava logo a aumentar, hoje com o RS a mínima foi de 11.8ºC já um pouco depois das 8h da manhã 

Caso o sensor estivesse exposto ao sol sem RS, hoje daria uma máxima de uns 25ºC 

Em relação ao vento, como o RS está a *Este*, (para que os ventos que normalmente são mais fortes vindos do oceano possam actuar sobre a roda eólica sem impedimentos.), e hoje o vento esteve do quadrante Leste, sim, a velocidade foi inflacionada 

Até mais logo


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

Trovoadapower disse:


> RS a estrear-se num dia que até teve boas horas de sol.
> 
> Temperatura máxima de 18ºC que penso estar um "cadinho" de nada inflacionada, 1ºC a mais talvez.
> 
> ...



Inflacionada??? Então deu um valor acima da velocidade expectável?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

Pedro disse:


> Inflacionada??? Então deu um valor acima da velocidade expectável?



Não. Inflacionada foi afectada, se ele disse que os pratos estão à frente do vento de E, é porque teve velocidade *a menos* não?


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Pedro disse:


> Inflacionada??? Então deu um valor acima da velocidade expectável?





A maioria das vezes havia vento e a roda estava num "anda e desanda" porque não apanhava bem o vento, virei o mastro ao contrario e a roda eólica rodava normalmente 

Mais algumas fotos do RS em pormenor.

Não sei bem o que hei de meter ali para tapar...


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2011 às 21:03)

filipe cunha disse:


> Esta parte era uma boa experiencia a divulgar e a explorar., mas para essa distancia é muito bom, boas experiencias



Por agora não mexo nas antenas internamente..mas ontem na brincadeira fiz uma parabólica de 200mm em rede (para 434mhz, os buracos da rede deve ter no máximo 69mm de diametro) às três pancadas, como não dediquei muito tempo, a antena ficou tudo menos uma parabólica Mas ainda hei-de fazer uns testes e com tempo faço uma em condições. Escolhi fazer em rede, pois tem muito pouca resistencia ao vento e não irá influenciar o anenómetro.

Fica a curiosidade, hoje a Ventus respondeu ao meu email sobre a comunicação com o PC (fiquei impressionado com o tempo de resposta..24h!) Como já esperava, dizem que não é possivel ligar a estação ao PC sem mexer na placa da estação, e sobre a comunicação em RF, "não estão autorizados a dar esquemas e os diagramas de comunicação". Ficou a tentativa..


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

Trovoadapower disse:


>



O que querias dizer era deflacionadas, ou seja, inflacionadas negativamente se é que se pode dizer assim, seja, mede valores inferior aos expectáveis/reais.

Inflacionado é o contrário...


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 21:11)

Pedro disse:


> O que querias dizer era deflacionadas, ou seja, inflacionadas negativamente se é que se pode dizer assim, seja, mede valores inferior aos expectáveis/reais.
> 
> Inflacionado é o contrário...



Ok...pensei que fosse dar ao mesmo, obrigado pela correcção


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

fablept disse:


> Por agora não mexo nas antenas internamente..mas ontem na brincadeira fiz uma parabólica de 200mm em rede (para 434mhz, os buracos da rede deve ter no máximo 69mm de diametro) às três pancadas, como não dediquei muito tempo, a antena ficou tudo menos uma parabólica Mas ainda hei-de fazer uns testes e com tempo faço uma em condições. Escolhi fazer em rede, pois tem muito pouca resistencia ao vento e não irá influenciar o anenómetro.
> 
> Fica a curiosidade, hoje a Ventus respondeu ao meu email sobre a comunicação com o PC (fiquei impressionado com o tempo de resposta..24h!) Como já esperava, dizem que não é possivel ligar a estação ao PC sem mexer na placa da estação, e sobre a comunicação em RF, "não estão autorizados a dar esquemas e os diagramas de comunicação". Ficou a tentativa..



Como já disse é dessas boas experiencias, que o forum precisa, e de quem tem uma EM com problemas de transmissão, pois pelo que tenho lido algures e em contactos com outro user do forum, é possivel aumentar a transmissão de dados com muito pouco investimento, continua.
Quanto à ligação ao PC, é um bom sinal.
No fundo duas boas noticias para quem tem uma Auriol


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A maioria das vezes havia vento e a roda estava num "anda e desanda" porque não apanhava bem o vento, virei o mastro ao contrario e a roda eólica rodava normalmente
> 
> Mais algumas fotos do RS em pormenor.
> 
> Não sei bem o que hei de meter ali para tapar...



Camarada, 
se andas a rodar o mastro tens de andar sempre a recalibrar a direcção do anemometro
pouco prático.
Não me admiro nada que tenhas valores mais elevados de v do vento do que o real, de acordo com o que descreves, podes estar a sofrer o efeito de Bernoulli em que o prato de topo está a servir de "asa de avião". Parece-me óbvio que também se formam vórtices e dai a instabilidade da direcção.
espero estar enganado.

Tenho uma Auriol de 2009, estou MUITO contente mas acabei por optar por ter um termometro exterior e ignorar o anemometro. Não arranjei solução válida para a proximidade anemometro/termómetro.

Espro, sinceramente, que tudo corra bem e que consigas superar o problema.

Tapar o quê? o buraco do suporte de anemómetro? pq não espuma de poliestireno?

yours

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (17 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> Camarada,
> se andas a rodar o mastro tens de andar sempre a recalibrar a direcção do anemometro
> pouco prático.
> Não me admiro nada que tenhas valores mais elevados de v do vento do que o real, de acordo com o que descreves, podes estar a sofrer o efeito de Bernoulli em que o prato de topo está a servir de "asa de avião". Parece-me óbvio que também se formam vórtices e dai a instabilidade da direcção.
> ...



Isso da espuma de poliestireno parece-me uma óptima ideia 

Em relação ao vento, penso que não fui bem explicito. O vento esteve de E durante o dia, e como o RS está virado a E tapava o vento, pela qual a roda eólica não rodava tão depressa como devia rodar caso apanhasse o vento correctamente 

A calibração do anemómetro está controlada, antes de rodar o mastro, vi a direcção do anemómetro em relação a um poste de iluminação da rua que estava em frente e depois foi só voltar a mete-lo na direcção desse poste 

Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Isso da espuma de poliestireno parece-me uma óptima ideia
> 
> Em relação ao vento, penso que não fui bem explicito. O vento esteve de E durante o dia, e como o RS está virado a E tapava o vento, pela qual a roda eólica não rodava tão depressa como devia rodar caso apanhasse o vento correctamente
> 
> ...



Ontem olhei para a tua montagem com atenção...

Na altura não disse anda por um motivo simples. Tiveste um enorme trabalho e não quis de forma alguma menosprezar o esforço que empregaste. Adoro ver pessoas com iniciativa e acho que tudo isto é de louvar.

No entanto reportaste já ontem aquilo que temia que acontecesse. E outros membros reforçaram também outros factores importantes.

Em poucas palavras: Admitindo que a Auriol mede em condições padrão velocidades de vento correctas, neste momento a fiabilidade do teu anemómetro está anulada em todos os quadrantes. Admitindo que o RS está a Este: 

ESTE: Vento cortado - Forte deflacção de valores
OESTE: Efeito contrário por choque com o RS, Interecção nas pás. Direcção alterada e velocidade defleccionada ou possivelmente inflaccionada dependendo do ângulo de entrada do vento
NORTE e SUL: Interacção maioritariamente positiva. O perfil aerodinâmica que criaste coma  colocação do RS forma, aquilo que de forma simples, poderá ser considerado um túnel de vento (embora não seja bem isso). Como já foi explicado vários regimes turbulentos  vão ocorrer na zona entre o RS e o anemómetro.

Ou seja... Temo que os teus valores e direcção de vento sejam, infelizmente, errados.

 A nota final que deixo a todos. Mesmo em estações de baixo custo, o investimento feito ainda é considerável. O melhor conselho que posso dar é que analisem sempre o uso que pretendem dar à estação ( é para por os dados online?, é para partilha no fórum?, é só para ter uma ideia da temperatura exterior, grosso modo? é para um projecto de utilidade pública?). Analisando isto vejam sempre 
1 - CONDIÇÕES de instalação
2- Equipamento a comprar de acordo com o pretendido

Sendo que 1 tem sempre prioridade sobre 2.


Nunca se esqueçam... É particularmente chato investir, dinheiro, tempo, paciência e não ter o retorno desejado. Muitas vezes acontecem azares, e obstáculos imprevistos. Mas se conseguirmos prevenir algumas coisas o nosso bolso (e disposição) ficam, sem dúvida, a ganhar


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 13:54)

Boas, tenho tomado atenção à direcção do vento e tem-se mantido correcta. Hoje tem estado de ENE e a velocidade até me parece bem, não está grande vento, apenas uma brisa e atingi até agora uma rajada de 7.2km/h. Nas estações mais próximas a direcção e velocidade do vento também estão semelhantes.

Vamos la ver num dia de vento forte..


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Bem e deixo uma *última *foto do RS mas desta vez é de dia


----------



## amando96 (18 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

O meu RS parece que está bom, 0.4ºC a mais da estação de são brás, e humidade com 3% a mais, os que me parece bom 

Não tem havido vento, por isso não sei o quanto o RS vai afectar a direcção/velocidade, se afectar muito tenho um truque na manga:





na velocidade não deve haver problema, é um sinal digital, se o fio for alongado não há perdas de sinal, mas na direcção temo que possa ser um potenciometro, se for esse o caso tenho que ter as ligações bem feitas.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

amando96 disse:


> O meu RS parece que está bom, 0.4ºC a mais da estação de são brás, e humidade com 3% a mais, os que me parece bom
> 
> Não tem havido vento, por isso não sei o quanto o RS vai afectar a direcção/velocidade, se afectar muito tenho um truque na manga:
> 
> ...



Boas

Pelo que li por aí, não aconselham muito separar o sensor do anemómetro, acho que ao fim dum tempo o sensor estraga-se


----------



## amando96 (18 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Eu irei separar o anemometro do sensor...  na realidade só irei expandir a barra que prende o anemometro ao sensor, e empiná-la para cima, mas só poderei dizer que irei mesmo fazer isto quendo ver com o que é que estou a lidar.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2011 às 17:07)

amando96 disse:


> Eu irei separar o anemometro do sensor...  na realidade só irei expandir a barra que prende o anemometro ao sensor, e empiná-la para cima, mas só poderei dizer que irei mesmo fazer isto quendo ver com o que é que estou a lidar.



Vá dando novidades! É que se conseguir fazer essa operação com sucesso conseguirá resolver o maior busilis desta Auriol! Ter o sensor e o anemómetro a registar sem andarem os 2 a complicar a vida um ao outro!


----------



## PDias (19 Jan 2011 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

instalei duas destas estações e estão as duas a funcionar bem até agora, uma está na Quinta do Conde em casa do meu pai e a outra em Foros de Salvaterra na casa do meu sogro, não vou fazer qualquer tipo de alteração nas estações porque não se justifica, dado que o interesse do meu pai e sogro é mais ao nível da temperatura miníma, vento e pluviosidade, eu meti-lhes o "bichinho" da meteorologia, e esta estação serve perfeitamente para eles se iniciarem e tomarem gosto pela coisa.
Caso alguma tenha algum problema depois voltarei a reportar.


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Boa noite,

A minha Auriol registou na noite de dia 16/madrugada de 17 uma temperatura mínima de 0,0 ºC, que assumiu como mínimo histórico, e com erro no display no ponto de orvalho (por ser, supostamente, inferior a zero). Penso que é uma mínima baixa de mais. Não pude comparar, mas pedia a vossa opinião. Alguém já notou mínimas deflacionadas?
Hoje, não sei porquê, o relógio também atrasou, cerca de 20 minutos!
De resto tudo bem. Penso que as temperaturas, durante o dia, estão inflacionadas cerca de 2 a 3º C. Não tenho nenhuma espécie de RS.


----------



## fhff (20 Jan 2011 às 14:32)

fhff disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A minha Auriol registou na noite de dia 16/madrugada de 17 uma temperatura mínima de 0,0 ºC, que assumiu como mínimo histórico, e com erro no display no ponto de orvalho (por ser, supostamente, inferior a zero). Penso que é uma mínima baixa de mais. Não pude comparar, mas pedia a vossa opinião. Alguém já notou mínimas deflacionadas?
> Hoje, não sei porquê, o relógio também atrasou, cerca de 20 minutos!
> De resto tudo bem. Penso que as temperaturas, durante o dia, estão inflacionadas cerca de 2 a 3º C. Não tenho nenhuma espécie de RS.



Hoje a mínima histórica passou para LL.LºC e o mesmo com o dew point. Pelas instruções tive < -50ºC de mínima! Estou com algum problema.
Alguém dá umas dicas?

Obrigado


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

fhff,

Parece que há realmente algum problema.
Nunca tive uma deflecção das minimas.

por vezes tenho é uma subida de temperatura irreal durante umas horas (passa de 15ºC  para 23ºC por exemplo).
A Auriol  ou outra marca menos cara não tem a fiabilidade das davis... para teres isso tens de dar mais de 500€

Será que houve alguma condensação no interior do sensor???

0ºC onde , em alenquer ou em colares?
eu tive uma minima de 6ºC não muito longe de colares.

pode ser uma loucura temporária... já passou?

cps

bernardino


----------



## fhff (20 Jan 2011 às 16:49)

c.bernardino disse:


> fhff,
> 
> Parece que há realmente algum problema.
> Nunca tive uma deflecção das minimas.
> ...




A estação está em Colares (Nafarros) onde, pela minha experiência de temperaturas (com a minha anterior clone da lacrosse), é muito, muito raro mínimas de 0ºC. 
Como disse, hoje no historico das mínimas aparece-me LL.LºC, o que de acordo com o manual significa mínimas < -50ºC. 
Vou averiguar a questão da condensação. De resto a estação tem estado, até aqui e apesar das suas deficiências, bem. Resultados fiáveis de pluviosidade, vento e temperaturas (aqui inflacionadas). Amanhã logo vejo. O mais provável e ter de tirar as pilhas para que o histórico de mínimas possa de novo ficar bem.

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

E pronto...hoje é mais um mau dia da "Auriolzinha"... 105km/h logo as 7h e pouco da manhã sem que estivesse grande vento...


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> E pronto...hoje é mais um mau dia da "Auriolzinha"... 105km/h logo as 7h e pouco da manhã sem que estivesse grande vento...




É normal a estação por vezes reportar valores errados, basta haver uma falha minima de comunicação entre a base e o pluviómetro devido a interferencias..

Acho que já arranjei uma maneira simples e barata de ligar directamente a estação ao PC..o problema é descodificar os dados, só vejo carradas de 00110101010 a passar no ecrã..vou chamar o sujeito do Matrix para ajudar-me


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

amando96 disse:


> O meu RS parece que está bom, 0.4ºC a mais da estação de são brás, e humidade com 3% a mais, os que me parece bom
> 
> Não tem havido vento, por isso não sei o quanto o RS vai afectar a direcção/velocidade, se afectar muito tenho um truque na manga:
> 
> ...





fablept disse:


> É normal a estação por vezes reportar valores errados, basta haver uma falha minima de comunicação entre a base e o pluviómetro devido a interferencias..
> 
> Acho que já arranjei uma maneira simples e barata de ligar directamente a estação ao PC..o problema é descodificar os dados, só vejo carradas de 00110101010 a passar no ecrã..vou chamar o sujeito do Matrix para ajudar-me



Quando conseguir alguma coisa, avise, estou interessado, apesar de querer investir numa PCE...


----------



## nuno.jorge (21 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
Ja sigo este forum a alguns anos, mas ...
existe sempre um "mas" so hoje e que fiz o registo, pois sou daqueles que gosta mais de ler do que escrever.

Bom ja vou na minha segunda Auriol a primeira não se avariou mas ficou onde eu vivia antes, em Dezembro comprei a segunda e claro estou de novo satisfeito com a mesma, para mim a relação qualidade preço e muito boa.

Registei-me pois quero fazer uma pergunta.



fablept disse:


> É normal a estação por vezes reportar valores errados, basta haver uma falha minima de comunicação entre a base e o pluviómetro devido a interferencias..
> 
> Acho que já arranjei uma maneira simples e barata de ligar directamente a estação ao PC..o problema é descodificar os dados, só vejo carradas de 00110101010 a passar no ecrã..vou chamar o sujeito do Matrix para ajudar-me



Qual foi a maneira que arranjas-te para ligar ao PC?
Podes divulgar ?

Obrigado


----------



## amando96 (21 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

fablept disse:


> É normal a estação por vezes reportar valores errados, basta haver uma falha minima de comunicação entre a base e o pluviómetro devido a interferencias..
> 
> Acho que já arranjei uma maneira simples e barata de ligar directamente a estação ao PC..o problema é descodificar os dados, só vejo carradas de 00110101010 a passar no ecrã..vou chamar o sujeito do Matrix para ajudar-me



Podias colar mesmo o que recebes? "traduzo" usando protocolos diferentes standard e vejo se coincide com valores que estás a receber no LCD, ai se for assim tão simples...   

provavelmente usam protocolos de comunicação mesmo deles 

PS: Ainda não alongei o tubo do anemómetro, não tenho tido mesmo tempo nenhum livre(de dia)


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

amando96 disse:


> Podias colar mesmo o que recebes? "traduzo" usando protocolos diferentes standard e vejo se coincide com valores que estás a receber no LCD, ai se for assim tão simples...
> 
> provavelmente usam protocolos de comunicação mesmo deles
> 
> PS: Ainda não alongei o tubo do anemómetro, não tenho tido mesmo tempo nenhum livre(de dia)



Eu não sei se preciso de um MAX232 ou MAX3232..mas experimentei com um cabo de dados de um telemovel da Siemens e consigo apanhar "dados" a cada 30segundos, o que ao principio está a funcionar bem, pois pelo que li os módulos RF enviam os dados a cada 30segundos..

O problema é que quando ligo os fios à estação, a estação deixa de receber dados..parece que estou a roubar os dados ao módulo e a estação não recebe nada.  Mas acredito que eles tenham os seus protocolos..se os outros aparelhos que a Ventus tem suportasse porta de série, podiamos experimentar com o software deles, mas apenas tem em USB. Experimentei vários software como o Cumulus, Weather Display, até agora ainda não encontrei uma estação compatível.

Queres os dados em que formato? Só gravei em HEX, mas se quiseres amanha posso gravar em DEC/Oct/BIN. Gravei com o anenómetro e o pluviómetro ligados, mas devia ter experimentado apenas com o pluviometro para simplificar. Se conseguisses descodificar isto, era mesmo muito bom

Aqui estão o log em HEX em 2400 e 9600
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3tjtxn


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Se não fose pedir muito poderia ser DEC de só o pluviómetro, e DEC de só o anemómetro/termómetro, e um deles juntos ao mesmo tempo, e dizer que dados a estação está reportar no LCD, parece que amanhã vai haver directa...


----------



## fablept (22 Jan 2011 às 02:51)

nuno.jorge disse:


> Boa noite,
> Ja sigo este forum a alguns anos, mas ...
> existe sempre um "mas" so hoje e que fiz o registo, pois sou daqueles que gosta mais de ler do que escrever.
> 
> ...



A forma como ligo ao pc ainda está muito fresca, pois não tenho certeza se estou a receber os dados em condições e estou com um problema em fazer com que transmita os dados tanto para a estação como para a porta de série, mas estou usando um cabo de dados de telemovel (Siemens, dos antigos..acho que este tb dá, mas será necessário procurar o pinout do cabo) que se compra facilmente em PT...uso este cabo pois tem o max232 ou max3232 e permite um pc receber/transmitir dados. Mas um circuito max232 faz-se por meia dúzia de euros ou compra-se um feito no ebay a preços muito acessíveis.

Uma vez localizado o módulo RF na estação, vão ver 3 fios:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4493/semttulocao.jpg

-DATA
-POWER
-GND

No meu caso que estou a usar um cabo de telemovel Siemens (C45), tenho 3 fios: GND, TX, RX

Basta ligar o GND no GND da estação e o RX no DATA, uma vez que não queres transmitir dados, deixas o TX isolado. Finalmente ligo o cabo Siemens à porta de série (ou então  uso um conversor 232USB)..

Mas o melhor ainda, era apanhar os dados por wireless, pois assim não seria tão evasivo (andar a mexer no PCB, soldar)..ex: arduino.

Mas algo me diz que o processo de descodificar os dados vai dar que falar..



amando96 disse:


> Se não fose pedir muito poderia ser DEC de só o pluviómetro, e DEC de só o anemómetro/termómetro, e um deles juntos ao mesmo tempo, e dizer que dados a estação está reportar no LCD, parece que amanhã vai haver directa...



De dar os valores que estão no LCD e obter o que está no ecrã será complicado..enquanto não resolver a situação de conseguir receber dados tanto na estação como na porta de série ao mesmo tempo. Mas amanha vou dedicar-me um pouco mais a isto..e envio os dados. Dos dois logs que deixei, achas que devo ler a porta de série em 2400 ou 9600?

Como percebo muito pouco de electrónica, tenho que ir com calma, pois fio no sitio errado..e a estação faz puffff lol


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

2400 chega(penso)

PS: Maneira mais rápida e fácil de por os dados na net é esta


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

amando96 disse:


> PS: Maneira mais rápida e fácil de por os dados na net é esta



Qual é a pass?


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Nem sabia que tinha, tirei, é só por username e entrar


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

amando96 disse:


> Nem sabia que tinha, tirei, é só por username e entrar



Parabéns 

Metes com a webcam do pc ?


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 20:57)

Exacto, por USB.

Nos dias que estou na escola dá jeito, ligo o PC de casa de manhã e fica com isso o dia todo a transmitir e está a andar


----------



## jpproenca (23 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

fablept disse:


> É normal a estação por vezes reportar valores errados, basta haver uma falha minima de comunicação entre a base e o pluviómetro devido a interferencias..
> 
> Acho que já arranjei uma maneira simples e barata de ligar directamente a estação ao PC..o problema é descodificar os dados, só vejo carradas de 00110101010 a passar no ecrã..vou chamar o sujeito do Matrix para ajudar-me



Experimente este protocolo:
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/1586/auriolprotocolv10.pdf

J.Proença


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2011 às 20:41)

jpproenca disse:


> Experimente este protocolo:
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/1586/auriolprotocolv10.pdf
> 
> J.Proença



Isso é excelente!


Como é que encontraste isso? Será que alguem já está a incluir esses códigos em algum software?

Este fim de semana não pude dedicar-me a isto...o frio apanhou-me e bem.


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

Tive a estudar um pouco o protocolo dado no PDF e os logs por porta de série, mas recebo muitos mais dados do que o suposto, segundo o PDF cada transmissão contem 246 bit...eu recebo mais de 500 e se tentar aplicar o protocolo nos dados que obtenho, não vou a lado nenhum. Ou a velocidade de comunicação está errada, ou o cabo não é o correcto ou o protocolo não se aplica da forma que estou tentando (o que duvido muito).

Ao que parece estão a tentar adicionar o protocolo a um Arduino, para quem tem acesso a um arduino, tem a tarefa muito facilitada...mas comprar um arduino+módulo RF, é capaz de ultrapassar 35€. Vou explorar alternativas mais em conta, se tiverem opiniões, estejam à vontade


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2011 às 18:06)

Era para mandar vir o módulo RF, mas para mandar vir um do USA com portes que ultrapassam o seu valor... ficou adiado até ter mais alguma coisa na lista das compras, entretanto quero ver se tiro as entranhas a uma campainha(do lidl) que também funciona a 433Mhz, pode ser que chegue a algum lado, com o arduino fico mais facilitado.

Estás a usar um cabo de telémóvel? cheguei a tentar usar um da nokia, não consegui... acabei por comprar um destes, sempre fica um pouco mais caro, mas serve para muito 

Logo posto novidades se chegar a algum lado 

cumps.


----------



## Geiras (24 Jan 2011 às 21:27)

Boas.

Alguém aqui já experimentou testar o pluviometro da Auriol? Ou tem a certeza que ele é fiável?

Hoje tinha 182mm acumulados, fui testar o pluviometro calculando a área da abertura. Fazendo os cálculos terá de me dar cerca de 11mm se deitar 100ml de água.

Deitei quase gota a gota e deu-me 7.5mm


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Alguém aqui já experimentou testar o pluviometro da Auriol? Ou tem a certeza que ele é fiável?
> 
> ...



Tens a certeza que viste a precipitação acumulada hoje ou se carregaste no botão de precipitação total, que é o acumular desde que fizeste o ultimo reset?

182mm hoje é impossivel...

De certeza que fizeste bem os calculos e efectuaste uma regra de tres simples para saber o que esses 100ml de agua no pote representam numa area de 1m2?


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Além do que o Stormy está a falar, existe uma coisa indispensável para a fiabilidade de qualquer pluviometro, Nível.

Se um pluviometro não estiver nivelado nunca marca bem. E atenção, não é estar mais ou menos, é estar o mais preciso possível. Para isso utilizem a ferramenta indicada, um nível. 

Esta recomendação serve para qualquer marca ou modelo de pluviometro.


----------



## Geiras (24 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

stormy disse:


> Tens a certeza que viste a precipitação acumulada hoje ou se carregaste no botão de precipitação total, que é o acumular desde que fizeste o ultimo reset?
> 
> 182mm hoje é impossivel...
> 
> De certeza que fizeste bem os calculos e efectuaste uma regra de tres simples para saber o que esses 100ml de agua no pote representam numa area de 1m2?



Os 182mm sei que é impossivel...alguma interferência...

O lado do pluviometro mede 9.9cm, logo a área será 98.01cm que serão 0.009801m/2 certo?

Depois tem de me dar 10mm, peço desculpa pelos 11mm de há bocado...agora fiz de novo e deu me 8.2mm.

Alguém me pode explicar como se calibra o pluviometro da Auriol?

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2011 às 22:00)

O pluvio da Auriol em princípio não dá para calibrar (digo eu).

Agora digo-te, mais estranho que a diferença para o valor que calculaste, é uma leitura dar-te 7,5 mm e outra 8,2 mm


----------



## Geiras (24 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

HotSpot disse:


> O pluvio da Auriol em princípio não dá para calibrar (digo eu).
> 
> Agora digo-te, mais estranho que a diferença para o valor que calculaste, é uma leitura dar-te 7,5 mm e outra 8,2 mm



Esta Auriol é um mistério...pena já terem passado os 30 dias.


----------



## fablept (25 Jan 2011 às 01:40)

amando96 disse:


> Era para mandar vir o módulo RF, mas para mandar vir um do USA com portes que ultrapassam o seu valor... ficou adiado até ter mais alguma coisa na lista das compras, entretanto quero ver se tiro as entranhas a uma campainha(do lidl) que também funciona a 433Mhz, pode ser que chegue a algum lado, com o arduino fico mais facilitado.
> 
> Estás a usar um cabo de telémóvel? cheguei a tentar usar um da nokia, não consegui... acabei por comprar um destes, sempre fica um pouco mais caro, mas serve para muito
> 
> ...



Usaste que software para capturar os dados? O _Hyperterminal_ não reconhece nada, tive que usar o _232 analyzer_.. já tinha olhado para esses módulos no ebay, pois uso imenso max232 para ligar routers wireless, e estava à procura a uma alternativa ao cabo da siemens

A Leiritronica tem receptor 433.92mhz, mas custam 9.50€!!

Já tenho a explicação por não conseguir obter os dados por max232, tive a trocar uns email com o sujeito que descodificou o protocolo de comunicação, ele disse que não é possível receber os dados apenas com o max232 pois (pelo que percebi) os dados da Auriol não são emitidos pela linguagem comum nas portas de série. Deverá haver algo como um Arduino para poder passar os dados pela porta de série/usb...

Vou continuar a procurar formas mais acessíveis de enviar os dados para o PC, mas um arduino com um barómetro (é a única coisa coisa que falta) incluído a receber os dados por RF e enviar para um router DD-WRT..é uma boa forma de ter dados 24/7


----------



## jpproenca (25 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Olá a todos. Aqui vai a minha apresentação filosófica de entrada no fórum.

Depois de uma má experiência com uma Huger WMR-918H (igual a Oregon Scientific WMR-918) comprada em 1999 por 77.805,00 Escudos (o equivalente a 526,16 Euros em 2010 mediante actualização pela taxa de inflação), desanimei.

Em Dezembro de 2009 ainda fui tentado pelo preço da Auriol do Lidl mas, ao ver que também só comunicava via rádio, desisti devido à má experiência anterior – via rádio nunca mais!

Deambulando pela 'net' à procura de algoritmos para o cálculo da Sensação de Calor (Heat Index), tropecei neste fórum um pouco antes de 2010-12-20, o dia Auriol-Lidl-2010. Incrível – um fórum mesmo em português!

E pensei: Quando for grande vou ter uma Davis-Vantage-Pro-Plus com ligação por fios (nada de comunicações via rádio); mas, por enquanto, vou 'brincar' mais uma vez, agora com uma Auriol que, por muito má que seja, não pode ser pior que as Oregon Scientific (pelo menos o antigo modelo WMR-918) mas a um décimo do preço – pelo preço da Huger podia simbolicamente ter comprado uma Auriol nova todos os anos!

O que é que eu espero do novo brinquedo?
- Obter uma ideia quantitativa do tempo que faz lá fora;
- Perceber como a máquina funciona;
- Trocar aprendizagens sobre o tempo e sobre a máquina.

Com este fórum e com esta Auriol penso que tenho a combinação acertada. Se tivesse uma Davis, ficava a ter uma melhor ideia quantitativa do tempo, mas perdia com certeza nos outros 2 pontos pois com uma Davis tudo parece funcionar bem: não há desconfianças; não há questões; não há dúvidas; não há ensaios; não há problemas para resolver – só há a contemplação dos números (quase) exactos que quantificam o tempo...

Está decidido: Um dia vou ter uma Davis para contemplação, mas vou continuar a ter uma Auriol (a mais barata do mercado) para investigação!

Cumprimentos,
J. Proença


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

jpproenca disse:


> Com este fórum e com esta Auriol penso que tenho a combinação acertada. Se tivesse uma Davis, ficava a ter uma melhor ideia quantitativa do tempo, mas perdia com certeza nos outros 2 pontos pois com uma Davis tudo parece funcionar bem: não há desconfianças; não há questões; não há dúvidas; não há ensaios; não há problemas para resolver – só há a contemplação dos números (quase) exactos que quantificam o tempo...
> 
> Está decidido: Um dia vou ter uma Davis para contemplação, mas vou continuar a ter uma Auriol (a mais barata do mercado) para investigação!
> 
> ...



Boas
Foi isso que me levou a comprar a PCE,por pouco mais do dobro do preço da Auriol,no entanto deu-me "gozo" fazer um RS caseiro, aprender um pouco de electronica para ventilar o RS...e mais umas coisitas...
Agora que o hobby está alcançado...resta-me olhar para os numeros


----------



## fablept (25 Jan 2011 às 20:30)

jpproenca disse:


> Olá a todos. Aqui vai a minha apresentação filosófica de entrada no fórum.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Subscrevo tudo o que disseste


----------



## PMGA (25 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Boas

Gostaria de saber se algum destes receptores serve para a auriol

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/059e/0900766b8059ef6d.pdf

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/09d3/0900766b809d3195.pdf

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0d06/0900766b80d0644b.pdf


----------



## fhff (25 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Os 182mm sei que é impossivel...alguma interferência...
> 
> O lado do pluviometro mede 9.9cm, logo a área será 98.01cm que serão 0.009801m/2 certo?
> 
> ...



Como já descrevi em post anterior, tive oportunidade de comparar os valores da Auriol com os de um pluviómetro de copo. Os valores foram sempre muito semelhantes. Também não sei a exactidão do copo (comprei no Leroy Merlin). mas gostei de ver que os valores estavam sempre par a par com os da estação. 
Único problema actual é que a estação "gripou" as mínimas! Quando consulto o histórico, nas mínimas só me aparece LL.L (temperatura e ponto de orvalho). Há alguma maneira de fazer reset ao histórico das temperaturas sem afectar os restantes itens?

Abraços


----------



## fablept (26 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

PMGA disse:


> Boas
> 
> Gostaria de saber se algum destes receptores serve para a auriol
> 
> ...


Recomendo a esperar uns dias para ver se há mais desenvolvimentos sobre a recepção de dados..

Em principio deverá ser um receptor 433.92mhz com modulação ASK e/ou OOK.

Podes ir acompanhando o desenvolvimento aqui..
http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1289953701/60


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

boas 
gostava de saber se a voçes a humidade da auriol marca valores abaixo da real
tenho notado valores um pouco baixos quando dias de chuva
mesmo agora marca 32% hr e a 6km daqui a estaçao da meteocovilha marca 52 hr


----------



## fablept (26 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

panda disse:


> boas
> gostava de saber se a voçes a humidade da auriol marca valores abaixo da real
> tenho notado valores um pouco baixos quando dias de chuva
> mesmo agora marca 32% hr e a 6km daqui a estaçao da meteocovilha marca 52 hr


Estou a pouco mais de 1km da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro, às 23h nessa estação estava 67.6%, a minha Auriol marca 67%.. mas não chove.


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

fablept disse:


> Estou a pouco mais de 1km da estação do Cabo Carvoeiro, às 23h nessa estação estava 67.6%, a minha Auriol marca 67%.. mas não chove.



obrigado mas aqui tambem nao chove e estamos praticamente a mesma altitude entre a da covilha e aqui a minha estaçao e marca essa diferença toda
a da meteocovilha é uma oregon


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:05)

bom vou por outro sensor para comparar a humidade


----------



## fhff (29 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

fhff disse:


> Como já descrevi em post anterior, tive oportunidade de comparar os valores da Auriol com os de um pluviómetro de copo. Os valores foram sempre muito semelhantes. Também não sei a exactidão do copo (comprei no Leroy Merlin). mas gostei de ver que os valores estavam sempre par a par com os da estação.
> Único problema actual é que a estação "gripou" as mínimas! Quando consulto o histórico, nas mínimas só me aparece LL.L (temperatura e ponto de orvalho). Há alguma maneira de fazer reset ao histórico das temperaturas sem afectar os restantes itens?
> 
> Abraços



Gabei o pluviómetro cedo de mais....ontem deu problemas...ontem quando consultei a estação tinha 89 mm de chuva acumulada!!! Hoje, tendo chovido, da parte da manhã, a estação acusava 0 mm às 19:00 horas! Estou com problemas. Nos últimos 3 dias tenho 98 mm acumulados na estação, quando no meu pluviómetro de copo, o total é de 22 mm. Algumas ideias?


----------



## fablept (29 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

fhff disse:


> Gabei o pluviómetro cedo de mais....ontem deu problemas...ontem quando consultei a estação tinha 89 mm de chuva acumulada!!! Hoje, tendo chovido, da parte da manhã, a estação acusava 0 mm às 19:00 horas! Estou com problemas. Nos últimos 3 dias tenho 98 mm acumulados na estação, quando no meu pluviómetro de copo, o total é de 22 mm. Algumas ideias?



O pluviómetro está completamente fixo?


----------



## amando96 (29 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Onde está o pluviometro? se estiver num poste alto com o mínimo de hipóteses de abanar com o vento terá de ser mudado.

Reparei que o meu por vezes dá 1 - 2mm, mas só dá esses valores nos dias o que o meu irmão joga à bola no quintal(o gajo bate sempre no poste, tem que treinar mais  )

Mas de resto, está sempre certo ou quase certo, o mais próximo está a 7Km, nessa distancia pode haver precipitações diferentes.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 14:10)

fhff disse:


> Gabei o pluviómetro cedo de mais....ontem deu problemas...ontem quando consultei a estação tinha 89 mm de chuva acumulada!!! Hoje, tendo chovido, da parte da manhã, a estação acusava 0 mm às 19:00 horas! Estou com problemas. Nos últimos 3 dias tenho 98 mm acumulados na estação, quando no meu pluviómetro de copo, o total é de 22 mm. Algumas ideias?



Interferências?


----------



## fhff (30 Jan 2011 às 15:05)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Interferências?



O pluviómetro está completamente fixo, numa estrutura de madeira e totalmente plana. Não abana com o vento. Interferências nunca tinha tido, se bem que tenho a estação ao lado de uma base de telefone sem fios e de um router. Vou mudar de sítio e vou testar o pluviómetro deitando um pouco de água. Vamos ver. Alguém sabe se é possível fazer reset ao histórico de temperaturas sem fazer reset aos outros dados?
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2011 às 15:32)

fhff disse:


> O pluviómetro está completamente fixo, numa estrutura de madeira e totalmente plana. Não abana com o vento. Interferências nunca tinha tido, se bem que tenho a estação ao lado de uma base de telefone sem fios e de um router. Vou mudar de sítio e vou testar o pluviómetro deitando um pouco de água. Vamos ver. Alguém sabe se é possível fazer reset ao histórico de temperaturas sem fazer reset aos outros dados?
> Obrigado a todos.



Penso que ao deitares água lá para dentro vai acumular 0mm na mesma... Experimenta tirares as pilhas da pluviometro e voltares a meter (isto se, não quiseres perder os dados da pluviosidade), se não, podes tirar as pilhas da consola e voltares a mete-las sem teres de andar a desmontar o pluviometro.

Para eliminares os extremos da temperatura basta premires "memory" mais de 3 segundos (até ouvires o sinal sonoro).

*PS:* Ao seguires o último procedimento escrito em cima, irás eliminar os extremos da* temperatura*, *humidade* e *vento*.


----------



## fhff (31 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Penso que ao deitares água lá para dentro vai acumular 0mm na mesma... Experimenta tirares as pilhas da pluviometro e voltares a meter (isto se, não quiseres perder os dados da pluviosidade), se não, podes tirar as pilhas da consola e voltares a mete-las sem teres de andar a desmontar o pluviometro.
> 
> Para eliminares os extremos da temperatura basta premires "memory" mais de 3 segundos (até ouvires o sinal sonoro).
> 
> *PS:* Ao seguires o último procedimento escrito em cima, irás eliminar os extremos da* temperatura*, *humidade* e *vento*.



Obrigado Trovoadapower.

Tens razão: a água que coloquei não alterou a leitura. Amanhã retiro as pilhas. 
Entretanto vi que o LIDL vai ter outra estação Auriol, só para temperaturas. Será que este sensor é compatível com a "nossa" Auriol?
O link é: http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20110207.p.Estacao_Meteorologica


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado Trovoadapower.
> 
> Tens razão: a água que coloquei não alterou a leitura. Amanhã retiro as pilhas.
> Entretanto vi que o LIDL vai ter outra estação Auriol, só para temperaturas. Será que este sensor é compatível com a "nossa" Auriol?
> O link é: http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20110207.p.Estacao_Meteorologica



Espere pelo dia, dirija-se à loja, e na caixa do produto dirá certamente a frequência da transmissão de dados, a da Auriol é 434mHz.


----------



## fablept (31 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

Pedro disse:


> Espere pelo dia, dirija-se à loja, e na caixa do produto dirá certamente a frequência da transmissão de dados, a da Auriol é 434mHz.



Alem da frequência é necessário que o protocolo de comunicação seja compatível.


Sobre passar os dados para o pc, as novidades são poucas:

-O TFD já tem o protocolo de comunicação completo 
http://www.tfd.hu/tfdhu/files/wsprotocol/auriol_protocol_v20.pdf
-Mas ele diz que não vai escrever o código para o Arduino, o mais provável é criar o seu próprio circuito. Estou tentando contactar os vários users do forum Arduino que estavam interessados neste projecto para saber de novidades.

No ebay existem arduinos clones vindos da china por 15€ c/portes..estou tentado em comprar um, mas vou esperar por mais novidades.


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 00:58)

Mesmo que esse modelo da Auriol não seja compatível, podes sempre fazer um RS e meter lá esse sensor dentro e orientares-te pela consola de origem


----------



## Estação SP (1 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

obrigado por essa informaçao e desculpa por ter estado a abrir outro tópico

pois e já dei uma espreitadela o que voce fez, mas assim faz um abrigo para o vento e eu nao queria é por isso que queria meter o termometro e o higrometro separados numa caixa com respiros e com os pratos

no axa boa ideia??


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 17:47)

estaçao auriol disse:


> obrigado por essa informaçao e desculpa por ter estado a abrir outro tópico
> 
> pois e já dei uma espreitadela o que voce fez, mas assim faz um abrigo para o vento e eu nao queria é por isso que queria meter o termometro e o higrometro separados numa caixa com respiros e com os pratos
> 
> no axa boa ideia??



Pode fazer isso sim ou então ha outra maneira...comprar um sensor compatível com a Auriol e mete-lo dentro do abrigo 

Boa sorte


----------



## Estação SP (1 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

e como é que é resgistado o indice de frio é pelo termometro?
e a pressao atmosférica onde está o aparelho? no anemometro ou na estaçao metreologica( no visor)??

mas nao será preciso ventilador vai ter um caixa e depopis os pratos á volta, é capaz de nao aquecer a caixa pois nao?

obrigado


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

estaçao auriol disse:


> e como é que é resgistado o indice de frio é pelo termometro?
> e a pressao atmosférica onde está o aparelho? no anemometro ou na estaçao metreologica( no visor)??
> 
> mas nao será preciso ventilador vai ter um caixa e depopis os pratos á volta, é capaz de nao aquecer a caixa pois nao?
> ...



O índice de frio, ou seja windchill relacionada a temperatura e a velocidade do vento 

Sim, o barómetro (medidor da pressão atmosférica) encontra-se na consola (visor)

Em relação aos pratos, eu não meti ventilador no meu...fiz só os pratos.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Fev 2011 às 14:51)

o problema é que quando for para mudar de pilhas tenho de tirar o anemometro e a caixa com os pratos, mas a estaçao oregon, tambem tem de se tirar quase tudo, para depois por as pilhas no é?

mas eu axo que é melhor por o termometro e o higrometro, separados por um fio que vai ter à caixa do anemometro, tambem no axas?

é que se eu for a por os pratos na caixa do anemometro vai fazer com que o vento depois nao opere de todos os lados, no é?


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

mas eu axo que é melhor por o termometro e o higrometro, separados por um fio que vai ter à caixa do anemometro, tambem no axas?

é que se eu for a por os pratos na caixa do anemometro vai fazer com que o vento depois nao opere de todos os lados, no é?[/QUOTE]


eu estou a tirar o termometro e o higrometro para outra caixa e vou colocar tb no abrigo que fiz com pratos, logo meto imagens como ficou


----------



## Estação SP (3 Fev 2011 às 13:22)

entao ades de meter aqui as fotos para eu ver mais ou menos como eu eide de fazer tambem,o higrometro estando na caixa do anemometro tambem nao regista valores certos porque tá a receber sol né??

posso utilisar cabo de telefone para ligar da caixa do anemometro até ao termometro e o higrometro né?


----------



## jpproenca (3 Fev 2011 às 15:14)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (1)*

*DADOS GERAIS*

Marca: AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 / Versão: 08/2010
Pluviómetro H13726C / Consola H13726A
Manual de instruções H13726042010-5

Método: Contagem das oscilações de concha basculante para a qual é conduzida a chuva captada
Área de captação: Não declarada
Volume de balanço da concha basculante: Não declarado
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Comunicação com a consola: Via rádio sobre portadora de 434 MHz
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Medições: Diária / Semanal / Mensal / Total
Seleccionáveis e reiniciáveis pela tecla [RAIN/CLEAR]
A inicialização do Total é independente da inicialização do conjunto Diário / Semanal / Mensal.
Por ser de inicialização independente, a função ‘Total’ permite contabilizar qualquer período que o utilizador pretenda (por exemplo, o verão de São Martinho, ou a quinzena de Santa Bárbara…)

Históricos: Últimos 6 dias / semanas / meses
Seleccionáveis pela tecla [RAIN/HISTORY]

Formato: Digital 4 dígitos + Diagrama 11 níveis em 7 colunas

Unidades: mm / in (1 in = 25,4 mm)
Seleccionáveis pela tecla posterior [RAIN UNIT]

Resolução digital: mm - décimas / in – centésimas
Resolução das medições: Não declarada
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Precisão: Não declarada
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

A capitação diária é apurada às 24 horas locais (0 h ZONE).
Caso não esteja seleccionada no visor a hora 'ZONE' (tecla posterior [ZONE]), há que ter noção da diferença horária que possa ter sido introduzida relativamente à hora de referência.

A capitação semanal é apurada no fim de cada semana.
A semana considerada é de Domingo a Sábado (não é a da norma ISO-8601).
Há que ter correctamente introduzida a data na consola (tecla [CLOCK]).

A capitação mensal é apurada no fim de cada mês de calendário.
Há que ter correctamente introduzida a data na consola (tecla [CLOCK]).

A informação quantitativa em formato digital (mm e in) é apresentada truncada sem arredondamento mas a soma e o histórico são acumulados pelos valores de base.
Conclusão tirada pela verificação de um conjunto significativo de leituras.
Por exemplo (dia 1 + dia 2 + ... + dia 7 = semana):
Leituras reais mm – 17,2 + 17,0 + 17,0 + 0,7 + 8,5 + 8,5 + 8,5 = 77,5
Leituras reais in – 0,67 + 0,66 + 0,66 + 0,02 + 0,33 + 0,33 + 0,33 = 3,05
Prováveis valores de base subjacentes mm – 17,2527 + 17,0090 + 17,0090 + 0,7310 + 8,5045 + 8,5045 + 8,5045 = 77,5152
Correspondentes valores de base in – 0,6792401 + 0,6696456 + 0,6696456 + 0,0287795 + 0,3348228 + 0,3348228 + 0,3348228 = 3,0517792
(Assunto da precisão da medição a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Minorantes comparativamente a algumas outras estações meteorológicas correntes:
Não é apresentada informação sobre intensidade de precipitação;
A consola não disponibiliza saída de informação (por exemplo, para ligação a computador).

Cumprimentos,
J. P. Proença


----------



## Estação SP (3 Fev 2011 às 20:59)

eu estava a pençar em usar daqueles pratos de pequenique, o plastico é masé fininho, mas o termometro e higormetro vao ficar dentro de uma caixa de eltrecidade de plastico com respiros na parte de baixo devido depois á chuva

axam boa ideia? ou nao terá registos correctos?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

Boas,
Alguém sabe se a nova auriol a 9.99€ no Lidl dá os extremos de temperatura?


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

estaçao auriol disse:


> eu estava a pençar em usar daqueles pratos de pequenique, o plastico é masé fininho, mas o termometro e higormetro vao ficar dentro de uma caixa de eltrecidade de plastico com respiros na parte de baixo devido depois á chuva
> 
> axam boa ideia? ou nao terá registos correctos?



Os pratos devem ser o mais opacos possível 

Outra coisa, como é essa caixa de electricidade? Isso não fará efeito de estufa la dentro depois?


----------



## Estação SP (4 Fev 2011 às 21:57)

convem usar pratos daqueles dos basos né? e existem brancos?
ou o que devo de usar?

a caixa de eletrecidade irá ter furos na parte de baixo paa entrar ar, a propria caixa onde ele está já faz efeito de estufa

que caixa é que é mais recomendável para por o termometro e o hidrometro??


----------



## Estação SP (5 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Em que sitio viste essa estaçao à venda SpiderVV??

mas era só o termometro e o higrometro?


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2011 às 23:24)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Em que sitio viste essa estaçao à venda SpiderVV??
> 
> mas era só o termometro e o higrometro?


Sim é uma estação apenas de temperatura. É mais um despertador 
Ver aqui


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim é uma estação apenas de temperatura. É mais um despertador
> Ver aqui



Até tem calendário e tudo


----------



## Estação SP (5 Fev 2011 às 23:41)

é capaz de dar para por como segundo canal na estaçao metreologica auriol né?

eu vou por o higrometro e o termometro numa caixa tipo essa mas com respiros e depois com um RS


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2011 às 23:59)

estaçao auriol disse:


> é capaz de dar para por como segundo canal na estaçao metreologica auriol né?
> 
> eu vou por o higrometro e o termometro numa caixa tipo essa mas com respiros e depois com um RS



Experimenta isso, se não der resultado tiras essa caixa


----------



## Estação SP (6 Fev 2011 às 00:17)

Pois que remédio, vou ter é de ter coidado a fazer as ligaçoes 
posso por selicone, para segurar o higórmetro e o termometro é um material bom certo?


----------



## jpproenca (6 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

fablept disse:


> Tive a estudar um pouco o protocolo dado no PDF e os logs por porta de série, mas recebo muitos mais dados do que o suposto, segundo o PDF cada transmissão contem 246 bit...eu recebo mais de 500 e se tentar aplicar o protocolo nos dados que obtenho, não vou a lado nenhum. Ou a velocidade de comunicação está errada, ou o cabo não é o correcto ou o protocolo não se aplica da forma que estou tentando (o que duvido muito).
> 
> (...)  se tiverem opiniões, estejam à vontade



Será que não está a apanhar também comunicação da consola em direcção ao pluviómetro?
Verifiquei que, quando se dá pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 na consola (durante exactamente 5 minutos), deixa de haver comunicação do pluviómetro em diracção à consola. Conclusão: há comunicação da consola para o pluviómetro! (ou então o pluviómetro adivinha...)
Aliás, como é que o pluviómetro sabe que a consola recebeu correctamente as informações que ele emitiu?
Estou a tirar isto a limpo. Penso que a comunicação é nos 2 sentidos e na mesma frequência de 433,920 MHz.
O nosso colega do PDF não está completamente certo. Talvez não esteja a trabalhar com a Auriol de 2010. Por exemplo, a periodicidade da comunicação do pluviómetro é exactamente 37 s, haja ou não chuva.
Também penso que os dados de pluviosidade informados pelo pluviómetro não são desde a colocação das pilhas mas sim desde a última confirmação de recepção válida informada pela consola.
Mais: de certeza que a informação do pluviómetro não é de 0,25 mm por cada bit - provavelmente a informação é apenas de um balanço (e a consola é que faz as contas...)
Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença

Nota: Estão erradas algumas das ideias indicadas aqui. Além de outras intervenções ao longo do Tópico, podem ser vistas actualizações na página 47 / # 692


----------



## Estação SP (6 Fev 2011 às 19:28)

Este é um grande bom exemplo para a estaçao auriol
http://foro.meteored.com/tecnica+e+...tacion+meterorologica+en+lidl-t112241.96.html

só que eu em vez de separar o anemometro da caixa vou separar o higrometro e o termometro

e tambem separaram as pilhas e meteram nas por baixo do RS dá mais geito quando for para trocar

mas trocar o higrometro e o termometro é mais simples só sao 4 cabos e nao é tao complicado

fica aqui uma ajuda


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2011 às 20:16)

jpproenca disse:


> Será que não está a apanhar também comunicação da consola em direcção ao pluviómetro?
> Verifiquei que, quando se dá pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 na consola (durante exactamente 5 minutos), deixa de haver comunicação do pluviómetro em diracção à consola. Conclusão: há comunicação da consola para o pluviómetro! (ou então o pluviómetro adivinha...)
> Aliás, como é que o pluviómetro sabe que a consola recebeu correctamente as informações que ele emitiu?
> Estou a tirar isto a limpo. Penso que a comunicação é nos 2 sentidos e na mesma frequência de 433,920 MHz.
> ...



O problema com o método que usava é que o max232 não consegue converter os dados recebidos, tem que haver um microcontrolador (arduino, ou qualquer coisa com um microcontrolador atmega) entre a estação e o pc, para poder ser programado com o respectivo protocolo de forma a converter os dados. Testei tanto com o pluviómetro ou anenómetro desligado..recebia  5x mais dados do que é suposto..suponho que o protocolo esteja correcto, pois pelas várias explicações que já encontrei do sujeito que fez o protocolo, os dados em RF (EF AE etc etc) são convertidos nos valores correctos de temp, humidade, etc. 

A comunicação é apenas feita por uma via..o pluviómetro/anenómetro envia os dados e a estação recebe os dados, penso que a forma que a estação verifica se os dados recebidos estão correctos é feita pelo "checksum". O módulo DCF-77 está na própria estação, acho que enquanto a estação faz a procura dos dados DCF-77, não permite que a estação receba mais nenhum tipo de dados vinda do anenómetro e pluviómetro.

Pelos logs que tenho, a estação tb recebe a cada +-37segundos, que método usaste para medir o tempo entre cada comunicação?


Isto foi o que percebi...mas sou muito leigo nestas andanças, mas vou comprar um arduino (15€ no Ebay) e andar lá às cabeçadas


----------



## jpproenca (6 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

fablept disse:


> O problema com o método que usava é que o max232 não consegue converter os dados recebidos, tem que haver um microcontrolador (arduino, ou qualquer coisa com um microcontrolador atmega) entre a estação e o pc, para poder ser programado com o respectivo protocolo de forma a converter os dados. Testei tanto com o pluviómetro ou anenómetro desligado..recebia  5x mais dados do que é suposto..suponho que o protocolo esteja correcto, pois pelas várias explicações que já encontrei do sujeito que fez o protocolo, os dados em RF (EF AE etc etc) são convertidos nos valores correctos de temp, humidade, etc.
> 
> A comunicação é apenas feita por uma via..o pluviómetro/anenómetro envia os dados e a estação recebe os dados, penso que a forma que a estação verifica se os dados recebidos estão correctos é feita pelo "checksum". O módulo DCF-77 está na própria estação, acho que enquanto a estação faz a procura dos dados DCF-77, não permite que a estação receba mais nenhum tipo de dados vinda do anenómetro e pluviómetro.
> 
> ...



Pois eu ainda percebo menos!
A verificação dos (exactamente) 37 segundos está a ser feita por relógio de segundos ao longo de (vários) 60 ensaios seguidos e confirmei com um receptor sintonizado a 433,750 MHz que a periodicidade da emissão se mantêm mesmo quando não há balanços da concha basculante.
Por enquanto só estou a ensaiar o pluviómetro.
Fiquei admirado quando verifiquei que deixa de haver emissão pelo pluviómetro (durante 5 minutos) logo que a consola começa a pesquisar o sinal de relógio DCF-77 (que é noutra frequência completamente diferente - ondas longas) - daí deduzi que a consola 'informa' o pluviómetro para parar a emissão. Esta pesquisa acontece (exactamente) de hora a hora.
Estou a ver se arranjo maneira de caçar a consola pois parece-me que há qualquer coisa no ar mais em cima dos 433,920 MHz.
Sintonizei o pluviómetro nos 433,750 exactamente para fugir a essa outra coisa que aparece (e que pode simplesmente ser algum sinal de outro equipamento).
Piada: o pessoal das Davis provavelmente não se preocupa com estas questões...
Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

jpproenca disse:


> Piada: o pessoal das Davis provavelmente não se preocupa com estas questões...



Vou corrigir:

Piada: o pessoal das Davis não se preocupa com estas questões...

----

Acho bastante interessante este tipo de pesquisa e é gratificante para quem obtêm resultados.

Interessante mesmo era fazer uma estação de raiz. Recordo-me de em tempos ver um esquema completo para uma estação (oficial em África)

Neste site têm uma infinidade de soluções para fazer umas brincadeiras:

http://www.hobby-boards.com/catalog/main_page.php


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Fev 2011 às 09:07)

Alguém quer comprar a auriol?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00087673-Elektronische-Profi-Wetterstation-1500/dp/B000VRCI4S/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1297069184&sr=8-9"]http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00087673-Elektronische-Profi-Wetterstation-1500/dp/B000VRCI4S/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1297069184&sr=8-9[/ame]

vejam o preço

bernardino


----------



## jpproenca (7 Fev 2011 às 11:28)

c.bernardino disse:


> Alguém quer comprar a auriol?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00087673-Elektronische-Profi-Wetterstation-1500/dp/B000VRCI4S/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1297069184&sr=8-9
> 
> ...



... e está em saldo, porque a Hama já tem o novo modelo EWS2000...

J.P.Proença


----------



## jpproenca (7 Fev 2011 às 11:53)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado Trovoadapower.
> 
> (...)   Entretanto vi que o LIDL vai ter outra estação Auriol, só para temperaturas. Será que este sensor é compatível com a "nossa" Auriol?
> (...)



Será que alguém já comprou?
Será que é compatível (funciona no canal 2)?
Penso que, não tendo higrómetro, não será uma solução interessante para trabalhar com a 'nossa' Auriol mas pode ser interessante como complemento.
Será que é o modelo Auriol 4-LD2569-2 à venda algures na net por 20 Euros?

J.P.Proença


----------



## ct1ehm (7 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

jpproenca disse:


> Será que alguém já comprou?
> Será que é compatível (funciona no canal 2)?
> Penso que, não tendo higrómetro, não será uma solução interessante para trabalhar com a 'nossa' Auriol mas pode ser interessante como complemento.
> Será que é o modelo Auriol 4-LD2569-2 à venda algures na net por 20 Euros?
> ...




Caros colegas
Informo que comprovei que não é compatível, as instruções referem que a R/T é efectuada em 433MHz.


----------



## Geiras (7 Fev 2011 às 12:51)

Essa HAMA é de melhor qualidade que a nossa Auriol?

Se não é, aqui está um exemplo de que nem sempre o barato significa má qualidade.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

c.bernardino disse:


> Alguém quer comprar a auriol?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00087673-Elektronische-Profi-Wetterstation-1500/dp/B000VRCI4S/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1297069184&sr=8-9
> 
> ...



Há também uma no Media Markt por mais de 200€, à partida, igual, estava exposta, eu olhei tudo em volta, e por parte visível exteriormente, tudo igual...


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

Esta Hama é a Auriol.
O mesmo acontece tb com os telescópios. A Meade é uma marca mundial de telescópio que manda o excedente de produção para o lidl, onde se podem comprar a preços 50% mais baixos. E os produtos são exactamente iguais.

cumprimentos lidlianos

bernardino


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 16:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> Esta Hama é a Auriol.
> O mesmo acontece tb com os telescópios. A Meade é uma marca mundial de telescópio que manda o excedente de produção para o lidl, onde se podem comprar a preços 50% mais baixos. E os produtos são exactamente iguais.
> 
> *cumprimentos lidlianos*
> ...



Estamos entre um adepto da LIDL... Sim, eu não disse o centrário, era só mais um exemplo!


----------



## fablept (7 Fev 2011 às 17:01)

jpproenca disse:


> Pois eu ainda percebo menos!
> A verificação dos (exactamente) 37 segundos está a ser feita por relógio de segundos ao longo de (vários) 60 ensaios seguidos e confirmei com um receptor sintonizado a 433,750 MHz que a periodicidade da emissão se mantêm mesmo quando não há balanços da concha basculante.
> Por enquanto só estou a ensaiar o pluviómetro.
> Fiquei admirado quando verifiquei que deixa de haver emissão pelo pluviómetro (durante 5 minutos) logo que a consola começa a pesquisar o sinal de relógio DCF-77 (que é noutra frequência completamente diferente - ondas longas) - daí deduzi que a consola 'informa' o pluviómetro para parar a emissão. Esta pesquisa acontece (exactamente) de hora a hora.
> ...



Bons testes

Já tinha reparado que quando apanhava os dados por cabo de série, enquanto as horas não apareciam, não recebi dados do pluviometro/anenómetro. Acho que tudo funciona por 433.92mhz, à excepção do DCF-77 que funciona noutra frequência..

Já encomendei o arduino+rx 433.92mhz..ficou por 20€ no ebay, agora vou esperar umas longas semanas, pois vem de HK



HotSpot disse:


> Vou corrigir:
> 
> Piada: o pessoal das Davis não se preocupa com estas questões...
> 
> ...


Há quem tenha feito uma de raiz, mas o trabalho e o preço..! Tem tudo: anenómetro, pluviómetro, detector de relampagos, etc, etc

Curioso é o anenómetro..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Fev 2011 às 17:01)

A Mina auriol até agora não tenho razão de queixa nenhuma, têm fuincionado correctamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 18:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A Mina auriol até agora não tenho razão de queixa nenhuma, têm fuincionado correctamente.



Pois a minha não, comprei hoje e deixou de funcionar correctamente hoje. Não recebe a temperatura do sensor correctamente. Funcionava bem.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 18:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois a minha não, comprei hoje e deixou de funcionar correctamente hoje. Não recebe a temperatura do sensor correctamente. Funcionava bem.



A estação completa ou aquele pequena nova no LIDL???


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

Pedro disse:


> A estação completa ou aquele pequena nova no LIDL???



A pequena nova.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> A pequena nova.



Pois, acho que o Chasing Thunder falava da Auriol completa... Esperemos que ele chegue e nos esclareça...

Já agora, essa coisa tem higrómetro???


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 19:27)

Pedro disse:


> Já agora, essa coisa tem higrómetro???



Não tem higrómetro não.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2011 às 19:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tem higrómetro não.



Para isso mais valia esperarem por dia 14 deste mês, no LIDL vai haver um termómetro interior/exterior por 5 euros...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 19:35)

Pedro disse:


> Para isso mais valia esperarem por dia 14 deste mês, no LIDL vai haver um termómetro interior/exterior por 5 euros...



Mas este também mede temperatura interior e exterior...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

> A pequena nova.



Boas 

Eu também comprei essa Auriol e até agora tá a funcionar bem..neste momento tou a fazer testes de temperatura interior..

Amanhã vou testar o sensor no exterior e fazer comparações com o sensor do meu opel..em principo vou mesmo precisar de fazer um RS pra meter o sensor na varanda


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 19:42)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas
> 
> Eu também comprei essa Auriol e até agora tá a funcionar bem..neste momento tou a fazer testes de temperatura interior..
> 
> Amanhã vou testar o sensor no exterior e fazer comparações com o sensor do meu opel..em principo vou mesmo precisar de fazer um RS pra meter o sensor na varanda



Qualquer das maneiras já não há, fui trocar e fiquei sem ela. Pronto.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Fev 2011 às 19:45)

> Qualquer das maneiras já não há, fui trocar e fiquei sem ela. Pronto



Aqui ainda há umas 5 ou 6


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Aqui ainda há umas 5 ou 6



Aí há, aqui já não.


----------



## jpproenca (7 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

c.bernardino disse:


> Alguém quer comprar a auriol?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00087673-Elektronische-Profi-Wetterstation-1500/dp/B000VRCI4S/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1297069184&sr=8-9
> 
> ...



Aqui vai mais uma alternativa; chama-se Balance RF-WS100:

http://img202.imageshack.us/i/balancerfws100.jpg/

(Ainda não sei como é que se colocam imagens aqui!)

J.P.Proença


----------



## Estação SP (8 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

a estaçao auriol nao regista a temperatura nem a humidade correctas

e o vento regista correctamente??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, acho que o Chasing Thunder falava da Auriol completa... Esperemos que ele chegue e nos esclareça...
> 
> Já agora, essa coisa tem higrómetro???



Sim eu estva a falar da estação auriol completa, só têm uma coisa como não tenho rs a temperatura Máxima é incorrecta.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Desculpem se a pergunta é parva mas...será possivel a Auriol custar menos dinheiro e ser vendida pelo Lidl porque são estações com defeito?

Por exemplo, imaginemos que a marca HAMA faz 500 estações, 40 delas têm defeito, entao negoceiam com o Lidl para vende-las a baixo custo...será?


----------



## jpproenca (9 Fev 2011 às 19:11)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Desculpem se a pergunta é parva mas...será possivel a Auriol custar menos dinheiro e ser vendida pelo Lidl porque são estações com defeito?
> 
> Por exemplo, imaginemos que a marca HAMA faz 500 estações, 40 delas têm defeito, entao negoceiam com o Lidl para vende-las a baixo custo...será?



Na minha opinião o negócio é diferente e semelhante ao que se passa numa viagem de avião para Paris a 1 Euro (o avião é o mesmo e a viajem é a mesma, os preços é que são diferentes conforme a oportunidade de compra) - trata-se de venda por custos marginais.

Por exemplo, a Hama, a Ventus, a Celestron, etc, vendem estações o ano inteiro (com custos comerciais associados a tal) mas provavelmente poucas de cada vez; o Lidl vende uma vez por ano, no Natal, mas provavelmente um montão delas.

O fabricante provavelmente ganha sempre muito pouco mas os comercializadores fazem os preços de venda conforme o mercado e a oportunidade.

A isto chama-se mercado livre. A alternativa oposta chama-se economia planeada (deixou de ser 'in'). E a uma coisa intermédia chama-se mercado justo.

É o que eu penso.

Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Fev 2011 às 19:49)

jpproenca disse:


> Na minha opinião o negócio é diferente e
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo totalmente com o JPProença. 
Talvez acrescente que acaba por ser um negócio de escala, onde *muitos milhares* de auriol são vendidos na europa *toda*.
Nem penses que se tratam de unidades defeituosas.

Repara na quantidade de pessoas que, amargamente, se queixam de problemas com lacrosse e oregon? e nuitas não se queixam publicamente, sei lá porquê (vergonha? orgulho?).

olha eu comprei uma substituta para a auriol e deu mau resultado. E de uma marca conhecida. Em breve colocarei informação aqui no forum.

Agora as pessoas têm de perceber que são instrumentos cientificos, logo têm erros, para mais instrumentos digitais de custo pouco elevado... queriamos o quê?
(por acaso eu queria uma Davis mas não dá, a patroa não deixa e com razão)


----------



## Brunomc (9 Fev 2011 às 21:18)

Boas 

Já estive a testar a Auriol que comprei no Lidl por 10€ e até agora tou satisfeito com ela..o sensor exterior Auriol em comparação com o sensor super fiável do meu Opel, o erro maximo entre as temperaturas anda a volta de 0,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2011 às 23:26)

Pronto, dúvida parva esclarecida 

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Boas..

Uma coisa que tenho reparado com maior atenção na Auriol, é o Heat Index.

Como é que com cerca de 18ºC e 50%HR, me vai dar um Heat Index de 26ºC?


----------



## jpproenca (12 Fev 2011 às 00:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Uma coisa que tenho reparado com maior atenção na Auriol, é o Heat Index.
> 
> Como é que com cerca de 18ºC e 50%HR, me vai dar um Heat Index de 26ºC?



Parece que há vários conceitos de Sensação de Calor (Heat Index) relacionando a temperatura ambiente com a humidade, e os fabricantes das estações meteorológicas amadoras normalmente não especificam qual estão a disponibilizar.

Penso que, no conceito mais actual, a Sensação de Calor só é definida acima de 26 ºC.

No caso da Auriol (e penso que também nas Davis) só abaixo de 14 ºC é que desaparece a indicação (na Auriol é mostrado LL.L) - conclusão: ou é outro conceito ou então abaixo de 26 ºC a informação não é credível.

Para tirar isto a limpo estou a aguardar o Verão para conferir as informações da Auriol.

Quem estiver interessado pode tentar aceder a uma folha de cálculo e a um texto de apoio que coloquei no seguinte endereço:
http://www.ti59.net/reservado
Podem também tentar chegar directamente aos documentos pelos endereços:
http://www.ti59.net/reservado/calculos-inf.txt
http://www.ti59.net/reservado/calculos.xls

A folha de cálculo está protegida mas sem palavra passe.

Neste fórum há um tema específico sobre este assunto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/frio-humido-vs-frio-seco-5159.html 

(A propósito: tenho verificado que o Ponto de Orvalho na Auriol está conforme.)

Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2011 às 04:45)

Excelente informação @jpproenca 


Boas notícias sobre a comunicação com o PC usando um Arduino, recebi hoje uma parte do código para programar o arduino, este código servirá para o arduino decifrar o conteúdo de cada transmissão da estação Apesar de ainda ser um esboço, já é qualquer coisa!

Se quiserem dar uma olhada no código, ou mesmo experimentar..enviem uma mensagem privada.

Ideias..
1º ligar o Arduino ao PC e usar um freeware para aceder aos dados em tempo real no PC usando um freeware (Talvez o Weather Station Data Logger). Possivel, Arduino+receptor RF (20€ Ebay)
2º adicionar um barómetro ao arduino (possível, preço?)
3ºAdicionar um Ethernet Shield ao Arduino, programar de forma a enviar os dados para internet sem ser necessário ter um PC ligado, ou seja, ligado directamente a um router. (possível?, preço 15€ no Ebay)


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2011 às 21:30)

Já alguém conseguiu alguma coisa???


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 21:51)

Consegui Pedro...consegui partir uma das pás do anemómetro


----------



## Estação SP (15 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Consegui Pedro...consegui partir uma das pás do anemómetro



Ohh.. Como é que isso te aconteceu?'

agora tens de arranjar uma roda eolica


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Ohh.. Como é que isso te aconteceu?'
> 
> agora tens de arranjar uma roda eolica



Deixei cair sem crer o RS que estava preso ao anemometro e a pá partiu. Infelizmente não se vendem rodas eólicas penso eu, amanha vou tentar colocar o mínimo possivel de super cola para não pesar muito. Depois faço testes e vejo se influencia muito


----------



## jpproenca (16 Fev 2011 às 19:25)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (2)*
(No seguimento do comunicado 525 - página 35)

*FUNCIONAMENTO*

Introdução:
O presente comunicado limita-se a registar, em termos muito gerais, como é que funciona o processo de medição do pluviómetro em apreço.
O objectivo é sintetizar o processo, para além do estritamente descrito no manual, a fim de permitir melhor compreender a máquina e as suas capacidades na função de aparelho de medida.
Nesta descrição, pode acontecer que não tenha sido bem compreendida a máquina ou assimilada a informação disponível, pelo que poderão justificar-se futuras actualizações sobre este tema.

A água da chuva é apanhada na boca do pluviómetro que a conduz por um funil a uma concha basculante associada a um íman que acciona um interruptor magnético.

O volume de água que provoca o balanço da concha basculante pode ser ajustado, correspondendo cada balanço à precipitação aproximada de 0,284 mm

Um circuito electrónico, alimentado por 2 pilhas correntes de 1,5 V do tamanho AA, monitoriza a tensão de alimentação e a contagem de balanços facultada pelo interruptor magnético, e prepara periodicamente um pacote de informação que envia para a consola, via radio.

A emissão é feita nos 434 MHz a intervalos de 37 segundos e cada pacote de comunicação contêm 7 mensagens iguais e seguidas, cada uma com a seguinte informação: Identificação do emissor; Estado da tensão de alimentação; Identificação do tipo de informação; Total de precipitação contada desde o início de operação; Chave para validação da mensagem.

A precipitação é informada em múltiplos de 0,25 mm

Ao receber validamente cada comunicação proveniente do pluviómetro, a consola actualiza internamente o respectivo registo e incrementa proporcionalmente os seus contadores (Diário, Semanal, Mensal e Total), disponibilizando no visor as correspondentes medidas no formato milímetros ou polegadas.

Paralelamente, no final de cada período estabelecido (Diário, Semanal e Mensal), a consola transfere o conteúdo dos contadores e históricos para os respectivos 6 históricos subsequentes, perdendo a informação do histórico mais antigo e colocando a zero os contadores actuais.

As medidas disponibilizadas no visor são truncadas às décimas ou às centésimas, respectivamente para os formatos milímetros e polegadas.

Se for caso disso, a consola disponibiliza no visor a informação de tensão insuficiente das pilhas no pluviómetro.

Não há emissão de comunicação pelo pluviómetro durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 pela consola.

O 'entendimento' entre pluviómetro e consola é feito no início de operação, do seguinte modo:
- Ao ser alimentado por energia eléctrica, o pluviómetro gera um número aleatório de identificação, que vai manter enquanto a alimentação se mantiver;
- Ao forçar-se, na consola, a pesquisa de periféricos, esta capta a emissão do pluviómetro e regista a sua identificação, que vai servir de palavra passe para aceitação das respectivas comunicações;
- Ao registar o pluviómetro no acto de pesquisa de periféricos, a consola regista também o valor de arranque de contagem da precipitação, informado pelo pluviómetro.

No caso de existência no ar de outros pacotes de comunicação na mesma frequência, poderão ser necessárias várias tentativas até que a consola 'apanhe' o pluviómetro efectivamente pretendido. Naturalmente que não haverá 'entendimento' possível no caso de existência no ar de outra emissão com potência semelhante e operando ininterruptamente na mesma frequência.

Conforme se depreende, a medição facultada ao utilizador não é disponibilizada em tempo real. Há que ter presente a decalagem provocada pelos seguintes factores:
- Em cada chuvada, antes do 1.º balanço da concha basculante (cerca de 0,284 mm de precipitação real) não há informação de medida;
- Antes de cada nova emissão de informação pelo pluviómetro (que pode demorar até cerca de 5 minutos) não há actualização de medida;
- No caso de falha de recepção pela consola (por exemplo, devido a emissões sobrepostas, emitidas por outras fontes) a actualização da medida tem de aguardar por nova recepção bem sucedida.

Cumprimentos,
J. P. Proença


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2011 às 19:41)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Deixei cair sem crer o RS que estava preso ao anemometro e a pá partiu. Infelizmente não se vendem rodas eólicas penso eu, amanha vou tentar colocar o mínimo possivel de super cola para não pesar muito. Depois faço testes e vejo se influencia muito



Não te preocupes rapaz, já parti duas pás e supercola q.b., sem influências.


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

jpproenca disse:


> O volume de água que provoca o balanço da concha basculante pode ser ajustado, correspondendo cada balanço à precipitação aproximada de 0,284 mm



Como assim ajustado ? 

Há alguma informação detalhada como essa mas para o anemómetro? Obrigado


----------



## fhff (16 Fev 2011 às 23:21)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Penso que ao deitares água lá para dentro vai acumular 0mm na mesma... Experimenta tirares as pilhas da pluviometro e voltares a meter (isto se, não quiseres perder os dados da pluviosidade), se não, podes tirar as pilhas da consola e voltares a mete-las sem teres de andar a desmontar o pluviometro.
> 
> Para eliminares os extremos da temperatura basta premires "memory" mais de 3 segundos (até ouvires o sinal sonoro).
> 
> *PS:* Ao seguires o último procedimento escrito em cima, irás eliminar os extremos da* temperatura*, *humidade* e *vento*.



Obrigado pela dica. Finalmente consegui dedicar algum tempo à estação. A substituição das pilhas (tirar e voltar a pôr) + fazer channel search resultou. O pluviómetro já está a trabalhar. 
Agora em relação às máximas e mínimas tem sido impossível. Só me aparece HH ou LL. A temperatura exterior também anda esquisita. Hoje às 13:00 dava um valor muito baixo (2ºC), fiz channel earch e corrigiu. Mas às 18:00 dava um valor de 21ºC, excessivamente alto para um dia como o de hoje, cheio de nuvens. Também as rajadas me pareceram baixas para o dia (máx: 16 km/h)

Acho que vou tentar mudar a estação de local.
Obrigado pelas vossas dicas.

PS: Tenho de actualizar a assinatura


----------



## amando96 (17 Fev 2011 às 00:14)

A minha começa a dar sinais de bateria fraca(na secretária, mais longe da estação apanha dados erróneos, na mesa de cabeceira, mais perto da estação, apanha tudo certo), vou comprar uns paineis solares para nao ter que me preocupar com a bateria.

E preciso de uma localização melhor, a minha casa está protegida de vento de todo o lado menos de oeste... ou então meto a estação mais alta, mas o alcance pode dar problemas...


----------



## fhff (17 Fev 2011 às 09:53)

Alguém tem tido valores de rajada (máxima) abaixo do esperado? Num dia como o de ontem, com vento muito forte, a minha auriol não passou dos 16 km/h de rajada máxima. Custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido tão pouco...
Realmente a fiabilidade desta máquina deixa algo a desejar. A clone da lacrosse que tinha antigamente, só me deu problemas ao fim de 7 anos! Esta já me está a dar água pela barba.

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## jpproenca (17 Fev 2011 às 10:00)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Como assim ajustado ?
> 
> Há alguma informação detalhada como essa mas para o anemómetro? Obrigado



Aqui vai uma imagem dos parafusos de plástico (selados a verniz vermelho) que permitem ajustar o volume de balanço:







O fio vermelho é o que leva a energia das pilhas para o emissor e o fio branco, preso com cola, é a antena.

O ajuste do volume de balanço tem de ser por tentativas.
Sobre o volume de balanço (e a precisão do pluviómetro) penso poder vir a informar aqui alguma coisa de mais concreto brevemente.

Sobre o anemómetro ainda não sei nada para dizer.

J. P. Proença


----------



## Puma (17 Fev 2011 às 13:02)

fhff disse:


> Alguém tem tido valores de rajada (máxima) abaixo do esperado? Num dia como o de ontem, com vento muito forte, a minha auriol não passou dos 16 km/h de rajada máxima. Custa-me a acreditar que tenha sido tão pouco...
> Realmente a fiabilidade desta máquina deixa algo a desejar. A clone da lacrosse que tinha antigamente, só me deu problemas ao fim de 7 anos! Esta já me está a dar água pela barba.
> 
> Obrigado a todos.



Boas...

Para o dia de ontem ter uma rajada máxima de 16 Km/h é muito, muito, pouco.

Tendo em consideração que não existe nenhum problema com o anemometro, o problema poderá estar na localização do mesmo.

Que tal uma fotos 

Eu ontem registei uma rajada maxima de 81 Km/h de WNW  , e hoje já vai nos 69.1 Km/h de NW


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 14:27)

Agora que tenho estado com a cabeça nos cálculos do pluviómetro, chego à conclusão que a AURIOL regista na consola dados deflacionados. Ora, se cada balanço da báscula equivale a 0,284mm, ao fim de 40 balanços a AURIOL deveria registar 11,4mm (40 * 0.284). Na realidade a AURIOL regista apenas 10mm. O problema mais grave é que quanto mais precipitação cair e o pluviómetro de báscula balançar, maior será o erro. Ou seja, se num dia houver 80 balanços na báscula a AURIOL teria de registar qualquer coisa como 22.7mm (80 * 0.284), mas na realidade, o visor da AURIOL mostra apenas 20mm, aqui o erro já será maior, quase 3mm a menos.

Se me seguir pelo que esta estação regista, ao fim de um mês poderei vir a ter mais de uma dezena de mm a menos, tal como aconteceu no mês anterior em que supostamente teria acumulado 75mm e fazendo estes cálculos que sem dúvida serão os mais certos já tenho mais de 85mm no mês de Janeiro. Ao fim de um ano como será?? Pois..
Já o anemómetro também deverá ter o seu ponto fraco com certeza 
Muito duvidosa esta Auriol… infelizmente já passou período de 30 dias para devolver.


Boa sorte com as vossas “AURIOL’S” 



jpproenca disse:


> Aqui vai uma imagem dos parafusos de plástico (selados a verniz vermelho) que permitem ajustar o volume de balanço:
> 
> 
> O fio vermelho é o que leva a energia das pilhas para o emissor e o fio branco, preso com cola, é a antena.
> ...



Obrigado por essa informação 

Mas eu tive agora a ver e não consigo desaperta-los...como faço para ?


----------



## Estação SP (17 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Tenho estado a pensar e nestes dias eu axo que aqui na minha regiao atingiu mais do que a estaçao registou

a Rajada de vento que ele regista é mesmo a rajada ou é a média?'

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 22:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Agora que tenho estado com a cabeça nos cálculos do pluviómetro, chego à conclusão que a AURIOL regista na consola dados deflacionados. Ora, se cada balanço da báscula equivale a 0,284mm, ao fim de 40 balanços a AURIOL deveria registar 11,4mm (40 * 0.284). Na realidade a AURIOL regista apenas 10mm. O problema mais grave é que quanto mais precipitação cair e o pluviómetro de báscula balançar, maior será o erro. Ou seja, se num dia houver 80 balanços na báscula a AURIOL teria de registar qualquer coisa como 22.7mm (80 * 0.284), mas na realidade, o visor da AURIOL mostra apenas 20mm, aqui o erro já será maior, quase 3mm a menos.
> 
> Se me seguir pelo que esta estação regista, ao fim de um mês poderei vir a ter mais de uma dezena de mm a menos, tal como aconteceu no mês anterior em que supostamente teria acumulado 75mm e fazendo estes cálculos que sem dúvida serão os mais certos já tenho mais de 85mm no mês de Janeiro. Ao fim de um ano como será?? Pois..
> Já o anemómetro também deverá ter o seu ponto fraco com certeza
> Muito duvidosa esta Auriol… infelizmente já passou período de 30 dias para devolver.



Que confusão, a solução.

Pluviómetro manual, nunca engana ninguém


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

Pois é Mário... isto das tecnologias é confuso 

Ainda desconfiado, voltei a bater com a cabeça no assunto, e pelo que o *JPProença* me disse por PM, os 0.284mm é uma média e não o valor exacto de cada oscilação, visto que me meti a fazer contas parvas, tenho os dados da precipitação errados...lá vou eu ter de formular isto tudo


----------



## fhff (17 Fev 2011 às 23:52)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Pois é Mário... isto das tecnologias é confuso
> 
> Ainda desconfiado, voltei a bater com a cabeça no assunto, e pelo que o *JPProença* me disse por PM, os 0.284mm é uma média e não o valor exacto de cada oscilação, visto que me meti a fazer contas parvas, tenho os dados da precipitação errados...lá vou eu ter de formular isto tudo



A teoria pode não estar mal. Uso, paralelamente, um pluviómetro, igual ao que o Mário mostrou, e as leituras são sempre ligeirmente superiores às da Auriol...
A estação é mesmo melindrosa (para usar uma expressão poliicamente correcta). Máximas e mínimas é para esquecer, rajada é para esquecer e o pluviómetro, para além dos problemas parece que peca por defeito.

Puma: Tenho alguma obstrução por sebes, a cerca de 10m, e uma árvore (que nesta altura está despida), mas já tive, em Janeiro, uma rajada de quase 50 km/h. Vou tentar aproximar a estação dos instrumentos ou então faço o ensaio do secador, como já alguém aqui experimentou!


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2011 às 23:57)

fhff disse:


> A teoria pode não estar mal. Uso, paralelamente, um pluviómetro, igual ao que o Mário mostrou, e as leituras são sempre ligeirmente superiores às da Auriol...
> A estação é mesmo melindrosa (para usar uma expressão poliicamente correcta). Máximas e mínimas é para esquecer, rajada é para esquecer e o pluviómetro, para além dos problemas parece que peca por defeito.
> 
> Puma: Tenho alguma obstrução por sebes, a cerca de 10m, e uma árvore (que nesta altura está despida), mas já tive, em Janeiro, uma rajada de quase 50 km/h. Vou tentar aproximar a estação dos instrumentos ou então faço o ensaio do secador, como já alguém aqui experimentou!



Quando diz ligeiramente, refere-se a a que percentagem de erro? (ou quantos mm a menos tem) ?

Já agora, nos meus testes com o secador, não sei se é normal ou então é a Auriol que não mede correctamente...se eu apontar o secador com uma certa velocidade durante 3 segundos para o anemómetro, tem que me dar o mesmo valor se fizer o mesmo procedimento mas por 20 segundos por exemplo?



fhff disse:


> o pluviómetro, para além dos problemas parece que peca por defeito.



A resolução de medição da Auriol é de 0.25mm...em 4 oscilações da báscula, a primeira e a terceira são registadas sem arredondamente, ou seja de em vez ser X.3mm é de X.2mm ou X.7mm...já a segunda e a quarta oscilação já estarão certas, pelo que 0.25 + 0.25 = X.5mm ou X.0mm  que é o que dá


----------



## fablept (18 Fev 2011 às 00:43)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Quando diz ligeiramente, refere-se a a que percentagem de erro? (ou quantos mm a menos tem) ?
> 
> Já agora, nos meus testes com o secador, não sei se é normal ou então é a Auriol que não mede correctamente...se eu apontar o secador com uma certa velocidade durante 3 segundos para o anemómetro, tem que me dar o mesmo valor se fizer o mesmo procedimento mas por 20 segundos por exemplo?



Se apontares por 3 segundos, supostamente dá a rajada, se apontares por 20s vai dar a velocidade média a incluindo os segundos em que o anenómetro esteve parado...tens que testar por 2/3 minutos para a estação fazer as contas da velocidade média à mesma velocidade da "rajada".

O meu anenómetro está numa posição temporária, abrigado do vento vindo de Oeste..o que ontem/anteontem não permitiu receber o vento em condições. Mesmo assim tive um pico de velocidade média de 37kmh e uma rajada de 54km/h, o que acredito seja valores +- correctos para as minhas condições.

Já li que a Auriol dá +- 20% abaixo do que registado noutros pluviómetros, mas não se confirma nada.. problema da balança? problema de arredondamentos? ...?


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2011 às 19:23)

fablept disse:


> Se apontares por 3 segundos, supostamente dá a rajada, se apontares por 20s vai dar a velocidade média a incluindo os segundos em que o anenómetro esteve parado...tens que testar por 2/3 minutos para a estação fazer as contas da velocidade média à mesma velocidade da "rajada".
> 
> O meu anenómetro está numa posição temporária, abrigado do vento vindo de Oeste..o que ontem/anteontem não permitiu receber o vento em condições. Mesmo assim tive um pico de velocidade média de 37kmh e uma rajada de 54km/h, o que acredito seja valores +- correctos para as minhas condições.
> 
> Já li que a Auriol dá +- 20% abaixo do que registado noutros pluviómetros, mas não se confirma nada.. problema da balança? problema de arredondamentos? ...?



A Auriol disponibiliza 2 tipos diferentes de leitura do vento. A rajada e uma média dos últimos 2 minutos...é que eu apontei o secador durante 3 segundos e deu me uma GUST de 30km/h. Apontei durante cerca de 30 segundos e já me deu uma GUST de 55km/h...

Onde leu os tais 20% de erro no pluvio da Auriol?

Uma coisa é certa, numa madrugada de bom nevoeiro a Auriol lá acumula 0.2mm


----------



## jpproenca (18 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (3)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 577 - página 39)

*COMUNICAÇÕES*

Introdução:
Nas comunicações por fios, a informação flui em tempo real funcionando o pluviómetro como simples periférico físico da consola, a quem indica a ocorrência dos balanços da concha basculante.
No caso de comunicações sem fios, a informação é normalmente compilada em pacotes contendo também indicações sobre a identidade do emissor e uma chave de validação. Além disso, existe habitualmente comunicação em sentido contrário a pedir informações, a confirmar a boa recepção, ou a dar instruções sobre a melhor oportunidade para envio dos pacotes.
O presente comunicado limita-se a sintetizar alguns dados sobre o assunto, que vão para além do indicado no manual ou revelado pelo fabricante.

De acordo com o manual, a comunicação do pluviómetro para a consola é feita via rádio a 434 MHz
Há notícia de que a portadora da comunicação é emitida a 433,920 MHz
Nos ensaios efectuados, a recepção foi 'apanhada' entre 433,080 e 434,420 MHz

A comunicação é feita por telegramas com a periodicidade constante de 37 segundos e com duração aproximada de 1 segundo, e é suspensa durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 pela consola.
A periodicidade e a suspensão foram verificadas em ensaios com movimento da concha basculante e em ensaios sem basculamento.

Há notícia de que cada telegrama integra um conjunto de 8 comunicações digitais iguais e seguidas, cada uma composta por 36 bits com a seguinte informação:
- Bits 1 a 8 – identificação do emissor (número aleatório escolhido pelo pluviómetro no momento de colocação das pilhas e firmado pela consola aquando da pesquisa de periféricos);
- Bit 9 – estado das pilhas;
- Bits 10 a 16 – identificação do tipo de informação (informação proveniente de pluviómetro);
- Bits 17 a 32 – quantidade de chuva medida desde a colocação das pilhas no pluviómetro;
- Bits 33 a 36 – chave de controlo para validação da comunicação ao ser recebida.

Exemplo de uma comunicação (repetida 8 vezes num telegrama):
1011 0000 0000 0000 1011 0011 0110 1100 0100 --» sentido da emissão (bit 1 à direita)
Correspondente informação: Pilhas em bom estado / Precipitação 2,75 mm

Alcance das comunicações:
25 m em espaço aberto, de acordo com a informação do manual
Em ensaio realizado (após 30 dias do início de operação), foi confirmada comunicação até 75 m.

No caso de falha na recepção, a comunicação seguinte recupera a perda dos dados.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por afastamento excessivo dos aparelhos.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por sobreposição com outra emissão na mesma frequência.

Não há notícia sobre comunicação da consola para o pluviómetro.
Em resultado dos ensaios efectuados, há no entanto indícios de que possa existir durante a pesquisa de periféricos e aquando da pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77.

Observações:
Contrariamente ao anemómetro, não há indicação luminosa de comunicação pelo pluviómetro.
As comunicações foram sintonizadas em receptor áudio com informação digital da frequência.
Os ensaios foram feitos sem mais qualquer periférico além do pluviómetro, pelo que poderão ter sido escamoteadas algumas condicionantes.
Os elementos de notícia referidos foram obtidos nos seguintes sítios:
http://www.tfd.hu/tfdhu/files/wsprotocol/auriol_protocol_v20.pdf 
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=28 

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)

J. P. Proença


----------



## Estação SP (18 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Uma Duvida Devido ao Vento

Eu posso confiar na rajada que a Auriol regista??
ou nem propriamente??

faz alguma média ou é mesmo a rajada nos ultimos 10minutos??


----------



## fhff (19 Fev 2011 às 00:49)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Quando diz ligeiramente, refere-se a a que percentagem de erro? (ou quantos mm a menos tem) ?
> 
> Hoje tinha 1,7 mm na estação e 2,5 mm no pluviómetro (sendo que estes 2,5 mm são a olho pois a escala do pluviómetro só tem unidades).
> 
> ...


----------



## jpproenca (19 Fev 2011 às 12:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que confusão, a solução.
> 
> Pluviómetro manual, nunca engana ninguém



Oh colega, isto é um pluviómetro ou um medidor de farinha?

É que «litros/m2» ou «mm» 'tá bem; mas «mm/m2»? 

Se é pluviómetro não é da Davis!...

(Isto é uma piada...) 

J. P. Proença


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Boa tarde

Não precisam de reclamar com a Auriol por registar pluviosidade a menos, desmontem-na e calibrem-na.

A calibração do pluviometro desta Auriol consiste em subir os parafusos brancos de plástico que servem como apoio da báscula. Depois é só fazerem testes e ajustarem-no até estar calibrado.

Menos uma dor de cabeça...pluviometro bom, problema do sensor de temperatura e humidade resolvido com a colocação de um RS e há pouco estive a dar uns ajustes, agora só falta perceber o anemómetro 

Boa sorte!


----------



## fablept (19 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

Sobre os 20% de erro do pluviómetro, li numa review num fórum espanhol..mas algo me diz que é um valor "atirado ao ar"..

Sobre o anenómetro, tambem preciso de fazer uns testes..ontem o vento estava na direcção do anenómetro, os valores que tive correspondem +- aos do Ogimet (estou a 1km do Cabo Carvoeiro). Mas tive uma surpresa quando cheguei a casa à noite..o anenómetro estava parado, encravou! Afinal foi o parafuso de suporte que estava um pouco desapertado, reparei que se o parafuso não tiver bem posto, o suporte das "colheres" roça um pouco ou fica desnivelado. Foto do anenómetro..





@TrovoadaPower

Testaste com o anenómetro totalmente parado e de repente apontaste o secador? Se for assim, talvez de forma a poupar bateria, o anenómetro desliga-se quando o vento é nulo, quando recebe uma rajada perde uns "clicks" entre o click que activa o anenómetro e o tempo que leva a iniciar o registo..digo eu! Ontem para ver se o anenómetro funcionava bem, tive a fazer uns testes soprando..registou rajadas de 24.5km/h


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 19:03)

Boas fablept

O problema do pluviometro resolve-se facilmente, basta seguir o meu conselho escrito em cima.

No anemómetro sim, os testes que fiz com o secador foi com a roda eólica parada em ambos os testes depois de a Auriol registar 0km/h 

Eu soprei com força umas 5 vezes seguidas mesmo a frente das colheres e deu-me rajadas de 50km/h  estará certo ?

Eu gostaria ainda saber quantas leituras faz o anemómetro e se realmente ele é fiável, se alguém souber mais alguma coisa avise por aqui se faz favor


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

Penso que a Auriol não regista rajadas rápidas...

Já agora, um muito obrigado ao *jpproenca*, pois sem as informações dele não teria conseguido calibrar o pluviometro e perceber um pouco mais sobre esta Auriol..


----------



## jpproenca (20 Fev 2011 às 14:32)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (4)*
(No seguimento do comunicado 593 - página 40)

*PRECISÃO (1)*

Introdução:
Do ponto de vista absoluto, a precisão global tem de ser apurada mediante ensaios significativos em comparação com as leituras de outro instrumento considerado padrão. Como instrumento padrão pode naturalmente ser utilizado um pluviómetro de fabrico artesanal e, para ensaios significativos, pode naturalmente ser utilizada a chuva real.
Tal avaliação poderá vir a ser objecto de comunicado futuro.
O presente comunicado limita-se, no entanto, apenas ao seguinte:
- Apuramento do valor da precipitação por cada balanço da concha medidora basculante;
- Relacionamento entre a 'chuva captável' e a correspondente medição;
- Apreciação qualitativa sobre a 'precisão teórica' apurada.

Precisão expectável: +/-(1 mm + 1 dígito) para 0 a 20 mm ; +/-(5% + 1 dígito) para 20 a 9999 mm
Pressuposto de que não será melhor que uma 'Davis' nem pior que uma 'Oregon'.
'Davis' – qualidade e fiabilidade psicologicamente reconhecidas.
'Oregon' – prestígio psicologicamente reconhecido; referência objectiva ao modelo WMR-918.

Área de captação: 9385 (+/-20) mm2
Medição feita utilizando papel milimétrico sobre a boca do copo.
Erro de medição: diferença entre a contagem de mm2 pelo interior e pelo exterior do molde.

Volume de balanço da concha basculante: 2,500 (+/-0,077) ml = 2500 (+/-77) mm3
Medição feita gota a gota utilizando uma pipeta graduada..
Considerada a média de um balanço mais o seu contrabalanço.
Rejeitado o 1.º balanço e o seu contrabalanço.
Erro de medição: diferença entre os valores extremos no conjunto de 12 medições.

Consequente precipitação por cada balanço da concha basculante:
2500 (+/-77) / 9385 (+/-20) = 0,2664 (+/-0,0088) mm

O volume de balanço da concha basculante pode ser afinado mediante actuação nos respectivos parafusos de batente, com acesso directo pelo lado inferior do pluviómetro.
Para os presentes ensaios foi mantida a afinação de fábrica selada a verniz.

Ensaio de simulação de chuvada com intensidade de precipitação de 26 mm/h durante 52 minutos
Procedimento de 84 balanços da concha basculante, com a cadência de 37 s
A cada balanço correspondeu (propositadamente) uma actualização de medida.
Leituras mm/in = 0,2/0,00 ; 0,5/0,01 ; 0,7/0,02 ; 1,0/0,03 ; 1,2/0,04 ; 1,5/0,05 ; 1,7/0,06 ; 2,2/0,08 ; 2,5/0,09 ; 2,7/0,10 ; 3,0/0,11 ; 3,2/0,12 ; 3,5/0,13 ; 3,7/0,14 ; 4,2/0,16 ; 4,5/0,17 ; 4,7/0,18 ; 5,0/0,19 ; 5,2/0,20 ; 5,5/0,21 ; 5,7/0,22 ; 6,2/0,24 ; 6,5/0,25 ; 6,7/0,26 ; 7,0/0,27 ; 7,2/0,28 ; 7,5/0,29 ; 7,7/0,30 ; 8,0/0,31 ; 8,5/0,33 ; 8,7/0,34 ; 9,0/0,35 ; 9,2/0,36 ; 9,5/0,37 ; 9,7/0,38 ; 10,0/0,39 ; 10,5/0,41 ; 10,7/0,42 ; 11,0/0,43 ; 11,2/0,44 ; 11,5/0,45 ; 11,7/0,46 ; 12,0/0,47 ; 12,5/0,49 ; 12,7/0,50 ; 13,0/0,51 ; 13,2/0,51 ; 13,5/0,53 ; 13,7/0,53 ; 14,0/0,55 ; 14,0*/0,55* ; 14,7/0,57 ; 15,0/0,59 ; 15,2/0,59 ; 15,5/0,61 ; 15,7/0,61 ; 16,0/0,62 ; 16,2/0,63 ; 16,7/0,65 ; 17,0/0,66 ; 17,2/0,67 ; 17,5/0,68 ; 17,7/0,69 ; 18,0/0,70 ; 18,2/0,71 ; 18,7/0,73 ; 19,0/0,74 ; 19,2/0,75 ; 19,5/0,76 ; 19,7/0,77 ; 20,0/0,78 ; 20,2/0,79 ; 20,7/0,81 ; 21,0/0,82 ; 21,2/0,83 ; 21,5/0,84 ; 21,7/0,85 ; 22,0/0,86 ; 22,2/0,87 ; 22,5/0,88 ; 23,0/0,90 ; 23,2/0,91 ; 23,5/0,92 ; 23,7/0,93
(14,0*/0,55* - Medida não actualizada no visor da consola devido a falha na recepção)

Correspondentes erros majorados absolutos em mm, das medições em mm para as leituras até 20 mm (considerando como real o rácio de 0,2664 mm por cada balanço) = -0,07 ; -0,04 ; -0,10 ; -0,07 ; -0,14 ; -0,10 ; -0,17 ; 0,07 ; 0,11 ; 0,04 ; 0,07 ; 0,01 ; 0,04 ; -0,04 ; 0,21 ; 0,24 ; 0,18 ; 0,21 ; 0,14 ; 0,18 ; 0,11 ; 0,34 ; 0,38 ; 0,31 ; 0,35 ; 0,28 ; 0,31 ; 0,25 ; 0,28 ; 0,51 ; 0,45 ; 0,48 ; 0,41 ; 0,45 ; 0,38 ; 0,42 ; 0,65 ; 0,58 ; 0,62 ; 0,55 ; 0,58 ; 0,52 ; 0,55 ; 0,78 ; 0,72 ; 0,75 ; 0,68 ; 0,72 ; 0,65 ; 0,69 ; 0,42 ; 0,85 ; 0,89 ; 0,82 ; 0,85 ; 0,79 ; 0,82 ; 0,75 ; 0,99 ; 1,02 ; 0,96 ; 0,99 ; 0,92 ; 0,96 ; 0,89 ; 1,12* ; 1,15* ; 1,09 ; 1,12* ; 1,06

Os erros assinalados com * (correspondentes às medidas relativas aos balanços 66, 67 e 70) ultrapassam ligeiramente a precisão expectada para a gama de 0 a 20 mm. Em todas as restantes medições, a precisão cumpre o expectável para a gama.

Correspondentes erros relativos em %, das medições em mm para as leituras superiores a 20 mm (considerando como real o rácio de 0,2664 mm por cada balanço) = 5,7 ; 5,3 ; 6,4 ; 6,5 ; 6,1 ; 6,2 ; 5,8 ; 5,9 ; 5,5 ; 5,6 ; 6,6 ; 6,2 ; 6,3 ; 5,9

Verifica-se que, acima de 20 mm, o erro percentual é ligeiramente superior à respectiva precisão expectada e com medições por excesso relativamente à precipitação simulada. Esta influência percentual já é observável a partir dos 18,7 mm

Ensaio de simulação de nova chuvada de 22 minutos com a mesma intensidade de precipitação
Procedimento de 36 balanços da concha basculante, com a cadência de 37 s
Leituras mm/in = 24,0/0,94 ; 24,2/0,95 ; 24,5/0,96 ; 25,0/0,98 ; 25,2/0,99 ; 25,5/1,00 ; 25,7/1,01 ; 26,0/1,02 ; 26,2/1,03 ; 26,5/1,04 ; 27,0/1,06 ; 27,2/1,07 ; 27,4/1,08 ; 27,7/1,09 ; 28,0/1,10 ; 28,2/1,11 ; 28,5/1,12 ; 29,0/1,14 ; 29,2/1,14 ; 29,5/1,16 ; 29,7/1,16 ; 30,0/1,18 ; 30,2/1,18 ; 30,5/1,20 ; 30,7/1,20 ; 31,2/1,22 ; 31,5/1,24 ; 31,7/1,24 ; 32,0/1,25 ; 32,2/1,26 ; 32,5/1,27 ; 32,7/1,28 ; 33,2/1,30 ; 33,5/1,31 ; 33,7/1,32 ; 3,40/1,33

Correspondentes erros relativos em %, das medições em mm (considerando como real o rácio de 0,2664 mm por cada balanço) = 6,0 ; 5,6 ; 5,7 ; 6,6 ; 6,3 ; 6,4 ; 6,0 ; 6,1 ; 5,8 ; 5,8 ; 6,7 ; 6,4 ; 6,0 ; 6,1 ; 6,2 ; 5,9 ; 5,9 ; 6,7 ; 6,4 ; 6,5 ; 6,2 ; 6,2 ; 5,9 ; 6,0 ; 5,7 ; 6,5 ; 6,5 ; 6,2 ; 6,3 ; 6,0 ; 6,1 ; 5,8 ; 6,5 ; 6,6 ; 6,3 ; 6,4

Mantêm-se estável o erro percentual, ligeiramente superior à respectiva precisão expectada.

Tratando-se de um erro sistemático, pode ser reduzido mediante afinação dos balanços da concha. Mas pode também tratar-se de estratégia do processo de medição para compensar o comportamento dinâmico do pluviómetro na situação de chuva real. Só um ensaio com chuva real pode esclarecer completamente o assunto.

Observações:
Durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 não há actualização de leituras.
Na presença de outras comunicações via rádio, pode ocorrer atraso na actualização de leituras.
A precisão foi avaliada tendo em conta que a medição não é disponibilizada em tempo real.
A precisão avaliada é de cariz teórico, na base de uma simulação de chuva por actuação mecânica sobre a concha basculante e considerando o valor de 0,2664 mm por cada balanço, valor este correspondente ao mais provável na medição efectuada para o efeito. Não foram tidos em conta eventuais efeitos secundários resultantes das condições reais da chuva sobre a mecânica do pluviómetro nem eventuais correspondentes compensações que o fabricante possa ter considerado no processo de medição.
Se, em vez do valor mais provável (0,2664) de mm de precipitação por balanço da concha, for tida em conta a imprecisão (+/-0,0088) deste valor, então verifica-se que o pluviómetro CUMPRE INTEGRALMENTE a precisão expectada, no ensaio levado a cabo.
Resultante do processo de medição e do histórico acumulado de medições, algumas leituras correspondentes à mesma precipitação parcial podem diferir ligeiramente de ensaio para ensaio. Este pormenor está em observação e poderá vir a ser objecto de comunicado futuro.

Cumprimentos,
J. P. Proença


----------



## jpproenca (22 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

PESQUISA DO SINAL HORÁRIO DCF-77

A minha Auriol pesquisa o sinal horário rigorosamente de hora a hora e exactamente durante 5 minutos, e já vi que o apanha, mas só de vez em quando e só de noite.
Começa exactamente às X horas e 3 minutos e acaba às X horas e 8 minutos.
Estou curioso em saber se todas as Auriol pesquisam à mesma hora e durante o mesmo tempo, e também se tal periodicidade e duração dependem de apanhar ou não o sinal.
Este assunto não é abordado no manual.
Alguém pode ajudar-me sobre esta questão?

J.P.Proença

Nota: Esta questão encontra-se esclarecida e pode ser vista noutras intervenções ao longo do Tópico e também a partir de um índice na página 47 / # 692


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

jpproenca disse:


> PESQUISA DO SINAL HORÁRIO DCF-77
> 
> A minha Auriol pesquisa o sinal horário rigorosamente de hora a hora e exactamente durante 5 minutos, e já vi que o apanha, mas só de vez em quando e só de noite.
> Começa exactamente às X horas e 3 minutos e acaba às X horas e 8 minutos.
> ...



A minha fazia-o até conseguir sinal estável, mas com a mudança de hora desactivei a procura da hora...


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2011 às 20:21)

jpproenca disse:


> PESQUISA DO SINAL HORÁRIO DCF-77
> 
> A minha Auriol pesquisa o sinal horário rigorosamente de hora a hora e exactamente durante 5 minutos, e já vi que o apanha, mas só de vez em quando e só de noite.
> Começa exactamente às X horas e 3 minutos e acaba às X horas e 8 minutos.
> ...



A minha também demora uns 5 minutos a encontrar o sinal, fica estável e umas horas depois volta a perder o sinal... desactivei-o.


----------



## Estação SP (22 Fev 2011 às 21:07)

a minha estaçao nem o perde o sinal, mas a hora nao coincide e eu desativei


Outro assunto
hoje fui até à placa onde a minha mae mete a ropa a secar e onde tenho asseco ao telhado da casa e decidi ir dar um espreitadela no anemometro e o anemometro enconta se num mastro fixo á chaminé, que eu subi para cima da chaminé, e avanei um pouco o anemomtro, dai tenho uma voa vista

desci e vim até ao local onde se encontra a consola, passado um empo fiquei sem dados, voltei a ir lá a cima e avanei um pouco o mastro e passou a ter os seus dados

Nao mexer o maior possivel na caixa do anemometro, é que sao coisas muito senciveis e temos de dar o seu desconto a elas , temos é de cuidar bem delas

Já nas outras estaçoes tambem tem de ser a mesma coisa, só quando faltar a pilha é que devemos de fazer a sua manutençao


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 21:28)

estaçao auriol disse:


> a minha estaçao nem o perde o sinal, mas a hora nao coincide e eu desativei
> 
> 
> Outro assunto
> ...



Que raio de português é esse?

A hora não coincide com as UTC que são aquelas pelas quais nos regemos. Estão de acordo com as UTC+1, o horário europeu e que anda uma hora à frente da nossa hora.


----------



## Estação SP (22 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

Pedro disse:


> Que raio de português é esse?
> 
> A hora não coincide com as UTC que são aquelas pelas quais nos regemos. Estão de acordo com as UTC+1, o horário europeu e que anda uma hora à frente da nossa hora.



Desculpa do portugues, m as escrevo á pressa e depois dá nisto

mas eu prefiro nao usar essa hora

Agora a minha estaçao deixou outra vez de dar dados, nao sei o que se passa,
o unico obstáculo que pode ter ou é uma parede ou uma janela


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Desculpa do portugues, m as escrevo á pressa e depois dá nisto
> 
> mas eu prefiro nao usar essa hora
> 
> ...



Tente colocar a consola perto do mastro.


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2011 às 22:26)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Desculpa do portugues, m as escrevo á pressa e depois dá nisto
> 
> mas eu prefiro nao usar essa hora
> 
> ...



O que é que tu meteste no sensor externo ? 

Se nada, prime o botão Search até encontrar os sensores 

NOTA: Nunca tive qualquer problema com perda de transmissão de dados excepto uma vez em que meti uma caixa de cartão "colada" ao sensor externo e passado uns minutos deixou de transmitir. Saliento que tenho o anemómetro no telhado e a consola costuma andar no R/C de uma vivenda com 1 andar... (R/C e parte de cima) em que tem várias paredes e janelas na frente...


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2011 às 18:04)

Pessoal, ontem à noite apareceu me 0.0ºC, 0%HR e sinal de pilha fraca no sensor externo. Sabem ao que é que isto se deveu ? Por incrível que pareça, ao facto de ter ligado um secador... 

Uma coisa que também não sei se é normal é a pressão atmosférica se descalibrar facilmente com a mudança repentina de ambiente. Por exemplo na semana passada meti a consola na rua umas dezenas de minutos e a pressão passou dos 1021hPa para os 1018hPa (estando na realidade 1021hPa) voltei a meter a consola cá dentro e na nova actualização la foi para os 1021hPa de novo.


----------



## Estação SP (24 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O que é que tu meteste no sensor externo ?
> 
> Se nada, prime o botão Search até encontrar os sensores
> 
> NOTA: Nunca tive qualquer problema com perda de transmissão de dados excepto uma vez em que meti uma caixa de cartão "colada" ao sensor externo e passado uns minutos deixou de transmitir. Saliento que tenho o anemómetro no telhado e a consola costuma andar no R/C de uma vivenda com 1 andar... (R/C e parte de cima) em que tem várias paredes e janelas na frente...



Mas a estaçao perdeu mesmo o sinal apareceu me nao consola os trassinhos onde apareçem os números, mas eu igonorei, e no outro dia de manhã já tinha o sinal


e já arranjei um RS mas nao é um dos que costumao fazer é diferente mas até tem registados valores parcidos ao do istituto de meteorologia


----------



## Estação SP (25 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

já alterei o higrometro e o termometro aqui mostar na foto( desculpa da mal qualidade)
e tem registado valores semelhantes a esta La Crosse da minha regiao http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=aveiro







Virado a Oeste





Virado a Norte( lá ao fundo encontram se prédios de 3 andares)





Virado a Este





Virado a Sul





A estaçao encontra se mais ou menos a 8 metros de altura e a Noroeste encontra se um predio de 3 andares a cerca de 30 a 40 metros de distancia do anemometro
Nestes dias para trás o cento soprou com rajadas fortes e a minha auriol registou 61,2 Km/h a maxima
e a da La crosse registou 103,3 Km/h
Ainda é uma grande diferença alguem sabe esplicar porque isto aconte se??


Obrigado!


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

Confia na La Crosse pois a Auriol tem bastantes defeitos. 

EDIT: Aliás, a La crosse está instalada em Gafanha da Nazaré que é uma localidade mais próxima do mar e talvez mais exposta que a cidade de Aveiro (não sei se moras mesmo na cidade).

Isso também poderá influenciar bastante a velocidade do vento


----------



## Estação SP (25 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Confia na La Crosse pois a Auriol tem bastantes defeitos.
> 
> EDIT: Aliás, a La crosse está instalada em Gafanha da Nazaré que é uma localidade mais próxima do mar e talvez mais exposta que a cidade de Aveiro (não sei se moras mesmo na cidade).
> 
> Isso também poderá influenciar bastante a velocidade do vento



Entao a minha estaçao enconta se na Gafanha da Nazaré, e é a rua prepedicular a minha rua que tem a estaçao meteorologica

e eu acredito que tenha registado 103,3 Km/h pelas rajadas

mas as estaçoes em que se pode confiar mais ou menos, quais sao??


Obrigado!


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Fev 2011 às 09:04)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Entao a minha estaçao enconta se na Gafanha da Nazaré, e é a rua prepedicular a minha rua que tem a estaçao meteorologica
> 
> e eu acredito que tenha registado 103,3 Km/h pelas rajadas
> 
> ...



Caro Senhor,

anemometros montados a curtas distâncias podem perfeitamente mostrar valores dispares. Basta um prédio vizinho para alterar esses valores, mesmo que o seu anemometro esteja metros acima do solo... urbanização.

há já neste forum muita informação sobre este assunto, eu próprio escrevi que, tendo uma auriol e uma la crosse, achei o anemometro da lacrosse muito mais "sensivel".

cps e boas leituras

bernardino


----------



## jpproenca (26 Fev 2011 às 13:09)

*ACERCA DO ANEMÓMETRO (1)*

*DADOS GERAIS*

Marca: AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 / Versão: 08/2010
Anemómetro H13726B / Consola H13726A
Manual de instruções H13726042010-5

Método: Catavento e roda eólica.
Algoritmo angular do catavento: Não declarado
Algoritmo de velocidade da roda eólica: Não declarado
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Comunicação com a consola: Via rádio sobre portadora de 434 MHz
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Medições: Direcção média / Velocidade média / Rajada
Velocidade média e rajada seleccionáveis pela tecla [WIND]

Históricos: Máximo e mínimo da velocidade média e da rajada
Acessíveis e reiniciáveis pela tecla [MEMORY]

Formato: Direcção - Rosa dos ventos / Velocidade média e rajada - Digital 3,5 dígitos

Unidades: m/s + km/h {1 km/h = 0,2(7) m/s} + mph {1 mph = 0,44704 m/s} + knots {1 knots = 0,51(4) m/s} + Beaufort {tabela empírica de 0 a 12}
Seleccionáveis pela tecla posterior [WIND UNIT]

Resolução digital: Rosa dos ventos - 22,5 º / Velocidades - décimas
Resolução das medições: Não declarada
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Precisão: Não declarada
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

A direcção média do vento é contabilizada em períodos de 2 minutos.
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

A velocidade média do vento é contabilizada em períodos de 2 minutos.
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

A velocidade máxima das rajadas de vento é apurada em períodos de 10 minutos.
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Alarme de velocidade máxima de rajada de vento
Ajustável pela tecla [WIND ALARM] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]
Activável/desactivável pela tecla posterior [WIND AL *]

A caixa de equipamentos do anemómetro incorpora também o termo-higrómetro de exterior.
(Assunto a ser desenvolvido em comunicado futuro.)

Minorantes comparativamente a algumas outras estações meteorológicas correntes:
O braço do anemómetro é horizontal e muito curto, incrementando assim a influência da caixa de equipamentos e do mastro nas medidas da velocidade e da direcção do vento.
A presença do termo-higrómetro de exterior na caixa de equipamentos do anemómetro, conjugada com o braço do anemómetro horizontal e muito curto, constituem sério entrave à criação de condições sustentáveis de operação do termo-higrómetro sem comprometer ainda mais as condições de operação do anemómetro.
A consola não indica as datas dos históricos de registo máximo e mínimo.
A consola não disponibiliza saída de informação (por exemplo, para ligação a computador).

Cumprimentos,
J.P.Proença


----------



## Estação SP (26 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Mas nesse dia deime ao trabalho de subir para cima de chaminé onde se encontra o mastro do anemometro e o vento me ia axapando da chamine se eu nao tive se agarrado á chaminé

tava mesmo muito vento

e o unico obestaculo que tenho é a Noroeste, vai fazer diferença no quadrante Norte Poruqe no quadrante Oeste axo que nao vai fazer diferença nenhuma

Mas o da La crosse registou 25 Km/h e o meu registou 19,4Km/H nao á muita diferença o anemometro é que nao tem tanta senciblidade como o da la corsse e das outras marcas


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Senhor,
> 
> anemometros montados a curtas distâncias podem perfeitamente mostrar valores dispares. Basta um prédio vizinho para alterar esses valores, mesmo que o seu anemometro esteja metros acima do solo... urbanização.
> 
> ...



Qual foi a rajada máxima que obteve nas 2 este ano ?


----------



## Estação SP (26 Fev 2011 às 14:59)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Qual foi a rajada máxima que obteve nas 2 este ano ?



Na estaçao La crosse registou 103,3Km/h e na minha registou 61,2Km/h é uma grande diferença, e ele está esposto ao vento de oeste como podes ver na foto

eu vou comprar um estaçao nova e sou capaz de subir depois mais um pouco o anemometro


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 15:40)

Já agora, um muito obrigado *J.P.Proença* pela pesquisa e disponibilização aqui no fórum de informações detalhadas desta Auriol


----------



## jpproenca (27 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já agora, um muito obrigado *J.P.Proença* pela pesquisa e disponibilização aqui no fórum de informações detalhadas desta Auriol



Olá a todos. 

Muito obrigado pela opinião manifestada.

Em resultado da minha aprendizagem, a ideia é apenas sistematizar elementos e considerações sobre a Auriol de modo a que possam eventualmente servir a outros utilizadores ou, ainda, a utilizadores de outras estações que possam ter curiosidade na Auriol ou simplesmente na sistematização apresentada.

 ...Por vezes não resisto a colocar umas piadas a outras estações, de modo a levantar o 'nosso' moral pelo facto da Auriol ser a de menor custo no mercado e, por isso, deixar dúvidas psicológicas  sobre o seu funcionamento...

J.P.Proença


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 19:08)

J.P.Proença, tem mais informações sobre o anemometro?

Obrigado


----------



## jpproenca (27 Fev 2011 às 19:44)

Trovoadapower disse:


> J.P.Proença, tem mais informações sobre o anemometro?
> 
> Obrigado



Ainda não.
Estou a ver se acabo o pluviómetro mas faltam-me 2 ensaios que me estou sempre a baralhar nas contagens e tenho de recomeçar tudo mas só no dia seguinte para não apagar o histórico.
Estou no entanto a pensar que, para o anemómetro, vai ser mais difícil porque ainda não estou a ver como é que invento simulação de vento (até rima vento com invento), pois vento por medida só num túnel, ou então com outro anemómetro que teria de ter uma precisão muito melhor ou então não se pode concluir nada - comparar duas estações de precisão semelhante e concluir que uma é mais precisa que a outra só recorrendo a um acto de Fé pois, ou as duas medem o mesmo e estão ambas certas, ou medem diferente e o Diabo que escolha qual a certa! 
Contudo, mesmo sem vento é possível esmiuçar muita coisa.

J.P.Proenca


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

Posso concluir que GUST na Auriol trata-se mesmo de rajada máxima. Há pouco, depois de estar a 0km/h, rodei as "colheres" uma vez apenas até ouvir o clik e apareceu-me como rajada 0.7km/h. Impossivel isto ser média. Mas há muita coisa que não percebo...o facto de apontar um secador a mesma potencia mas dar me valores diferentes porque estive mais tempo num teste do que outro etc...


----------



## Estação SP (27 Fev 2011 às 21:03)

E muito complicado avaliar se o anemometro é bom ou nao, só com uma estaçao boa como uma Oregon ou uma Davis e fazer a sua comparaçao

E tambem já se sabe que a estaçao Auriol tem muitos problemas (defeitos)
Uma Oregon ou uma Davis é que já podemos confiar nos seus dados fornecidos

Corrigam se eu nao estiver certo

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 21:22)

estaçao auriol disse:


> E muito complicado avaliar se o anemometro é bom ou nao, só com uma estaçao boa como uma Oregon ou uma Davis e fazer a sua comparaçao
> 
> E tambem já se sabe que a estaçao Auriol tem muitos problemas (defeitos)
> Uma Oregon ou uma Davis é que já podemos confiar nos seus dados fornecidos
> ...



A Auriol tem os seus defeitos como todas as outras estações. Já vi por exemplo, estações Oregon terem falhas em localizar o sensor externo.

A Auriol não é uma estação de deitar fora...mas também não podemos estar a contar com ela para tudo. Os dados do sensor externo, desde que este esteja em condições de instalação requisitadas, envia os dados correctamente. O pluviometro, desde que calibrado, envia os dados correctamente. O anemómetro ainda está em "análise" para descobrirmos qual é o seu ponto fraco.

Se achas que a Auriol não presta, podias ter pesquisado melhor e informares-te sobre o seu funcionamento antes de a comprares 

Paz


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Já vi por exemplo, estações Oregon terem falhas em localizar o sensor externo.


É verdade, por vezes falham em detectar o sensor externo dependendo do que esteja entre os 30m de algumas Oregon's, mas também pode depender de terreno para terreno. Mas _atenção_ que não compromete a fiabilidade dos dados! Continuam a ser fiáveis!


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 21:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> É verdade, por vezes falham em detectar o sensor externo dependendo do que esteja entre os 30m de algumas Oregon's, mas também pode depender de terreno para terreno. Mas _atenção_ que não compromete a fiabilidade dos dados! Continuam a ser fiáveis!



Não disse o contrário, apenas todas as estações têm os seus defeitos. 

*HotSpot*, se leres isto, não, as Davis não têm defeitos


----------



## Estação SP (27 Fev 2011 às 23:50)

Pois, á sempre ligeiras diferenças nos dados mas agora se haver uma grande diferença dos dados é porque algo está errado

Pois já sei que as estaçoes Oregon tem falhas de transmissao, mas depende tambem da sua distancia, e sao estaçoes em que já podemos confiar nos seu dados, como as Davis nestas ainda podemos confiar mais, mas sao estas que predominam no é?'

o anemometro tem aquele iman e tem o seu eixo, o eixo secalhar nao tá nas melhores condiçoes para o anemometro ser mais sencivel ao vento, nao sei...


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 23:53)

estaçao auriol disse:


> o anemometro tem aquele iman e tem o seu eixo, o eixo secalhar nao tá nas melhores condiçoes para o anemometro ser mais sencivel ao vento, nao sei...



Talvez o diâmetro das "colheres" seja pouco... captando assim, menos vento.

Já agora *estação auriol*, uma coisa é enganares-te a escrever por teclar rápido, outra é errares "completamente" a gramática... como por exemplo trocares "s" por "ç" e "x" etc...quando estás a escrever não tens à disponibilidade um corrector?


----------



## fablept (28 Fev 2011 às 01:45)

Por 50€ não posso pedir mais do que uma Auriol, alias por 50€ acho que é excelente...agora por 100€ já não vale o dinheiro.


Se o IM disponibiliza-se os dados do Cabo Carvoeiro de forma mais actualizavel, punha o anenómetro da Auriol a uns metros dos anenómetros do IM e comparava os resultados...


----------



## Estação SP (28 Fev 2011 às 14:04)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Talvez o diâmetro das "colheres" seja pouco... captando assim, menos vento.
> 
> Já agora *estação auriol*, uma coisa é enganares-te a escrever por teclar rápido, outra é errares "completamente" a gramática... como por exemplo trocares "s" por "ç" e "x" etc...quando estás a escrever não tens à disponibilidade um corrector?



Pois por acaso nao me aparece a cena que me coris as palavras, mas passo a escreve rno Word e depois copio, e obrigado por avisares..


----------



## fablept (28 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Pois por acaso não me aparece a cena que me coris as palavras, mas passo a escreve no Word e depois copio, e obrigado por avisares..



Se usares o Firefox aparece sublinhado a vermelho os erros de escrita, se clicares com o botão direito do rato aparece as opções para corrigires, tal e qual como no Word.


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

estaçao auriol disse:


> Pois por acaso nao me aparece a cena que me coris as palavras, mas passo a escreve rno Word e depois copio, e obrigado por avisares..



Peço desculpa por não ter perguntado que browser usa, se poder use o firefox, apesar de mais rápido e seguro tem essa disponibilidade de correcção


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Peço desculpa por não ter perguntado que browser usa, se poder use o firefox, apesar de mais rápido e seguro tem essa disponibilidade de correcção



Eu uso Internet Explorer , mas tenho o Google Chrome mas uso poucas vezes , mas posso começar a usar e sim corrige as palavras 

Obrigado!


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

Pilhas que vinham com a estação (Maxell Super Ace - Red). Alguém sabe se estas pilhas são Alcalinas ou de Lítio?

Obrigado


----------



## jpproenca (3 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

Geiras disse:


> Pilhas que vinham com a estação (Maxell Super Ace - Red). Alguém sabe se estas pilhas são Alcalinas ou de Lítio?
> 
> Obrigado



Se não me engano, são normais de chumbo (a Auriol só custa 50 Euros!).
Não são alcalinas, muito menos de lítio.
Não as coloquei. Utilizei outras pilhas (alcalinas) com medo que as de origem derramassem.

J.P.Proença


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

jpproenca disse:


> Se não me engano, são normais de chumbo (a Auriol só custa 50 Euros!).
> Não são alcalinas, muito menos de lítio.
> Não as coloquei. Utilizei outras pilhas (alcalinas) com medo que as de origem derramassem.
> 
> J.P.Proença



Obrigado 

Será que com baixas temperaturas estas pilhas têm um desempenho fraco dando erros?


----------



## jpproenca (3 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Geiras disse:


> ...
> Será que com baixas temperaturas estas pilhas têm um desempenho fraco dando erros?



Em princípio até se comportam melhor (as de chumbo) pois têm menor resistência interna e, por isso, dão menos queda de tensão interna.
De qualquer modo, se a tensão baixar muito por 'congelação' do electólito (o líquido interno), então vai-se dar por isso: vai aparecer o sinal de pilha fraca...
Em boa verdade não sei efectivamente se as pilhas originais 'aguentam' a bronca das temperaturas baixas, mas penso que o maior problema pode ser os eventuais derrames no fim de vida pois as alcalinas (de boa qualidade) comportam-se melhor neste aspecto.


----------



## jpproenca (4 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

Kraliv disse:


> Pra quem tem curiosidade, e nunca terá coragem de abrir a caixinha,   podem ver como é o seu interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não se arranja por aí uma fotografia da 'casa das máquinas' do pluviómetro?
É que não tenho coragem para abrir a caixinha do pluviómetro... os parafusos são complicados!


----------



## fablept (5 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

jpproenca disse:


> Não se arranja por aí uma fotografia da 'casa das máquinas' do pluviómetro?
> É que não tenho coragem para abrir a caixinha do pluviómetro... os parafusos são complicados!


Já somos dois 

Andei lá de volta, mas não atinei com a chave certa para abrir..

Tens aqui algumas fotos
http://gotrekovo.rajce.idnes.cz/Weather_station/


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 00:16)

Mas é para que?


----------



## jpproenca (5 Mar 2011 às 01:43)

Antes de mais, muito obrigado a fablept 



Geiras disse:


> Mas é para que?



Ainda não sei para que poderá ser! 
No mímino é para ver como é a máquina por dentro. 
Ando intrigado por não saber como é que o pluviómetro adivinha que a consola está a procurar o sinal horário (e pára de emitir) mas ainda não apanhei nenhuma emissão da consola. 
Será que o pluviómetro tem 2 antenas (uma para emitir e uma para receber)?


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Mar 2011 às 08:39)

jpproenca disse:


> Antes de mais, muito obrigado a fablept
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A PCE, no transmissor, tem duas antenas, uma para receber o DCF e outra para enviar os dados para a consola..


----------



## jpproenca (5 Mar 2011 às 09:05)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (5)*
(No seguimento do comunicado 601 - página 41)

*PRECISÃO (2)*

Introdução:
O presente comunicado constitui-se continuação do anterior, no sentido do apuramento da influência da intensidade de precipitação na precisão do pluviómetro.

Ensaio de simulação de chuvada com intensidade de precipitação de 52 mm/h durante 37 minutos
Procedimento de 120 balanços da concha basculante, com a cadência de 18,5 s
A cada 2 balanços correspondeu (propositadamente) uma actualização de medida.
Leituras mm/in = 0,5/0,01 ; 1,2/0,04 ; 1,7/0,06 ; 2,2/0,08 ; 3,0/0,11 ; 3,5/0,13 ; 4,0/0,15 ; 4,5/0,17 ; 5,2/0,20 ; 5,7/0,22 ; 6,2/0,24 ; 6,7/0,26 ; 7,5/0,29 ; 8,0/0,31 ; 8,5/0,33 ; 9,2/0,36 ; 9,7/0,38 ; 10,2/0,40 ; 10,7/0,42 ; 11,5/0,45 ; 12,0/0,47 ; 12,5/0,49 ; 13,0/0,51 ; 13,7/0,53 ; 14,2/0,55 ; 14,7/0,57 ; 15,5/0,61 ; 16,0/0,62 ; 16,5/0,64 ; 17,0/0,66 ; 17,7/0,69 ; 18,2/0,71 ; 18,7/0,73 ; 19,2/0,75 ; 20,0/0,78 ; 20,5/0,80 ; 21,0/0,82 ; 21,0*/0,82* ; 22,2/0,87 ; 22,7/0,89 ; 23,2/0,91 ; 24,0/0,94 ; 24,5/0,96 ; 25,0/0,98 ; 27,7/1,01 ; 26,2/1,03 ; 26,7/1,05 ; 27,2/1,07 ; 28,0/1,10 ; 28,5/1,12 ; 29,0/1,14 ; 29,5/1,16 ; 30,2/1,18 ; 30,7/1,20 ; 31,2/1,22 ; 32,0/1,25 ; 32,5/1,27 ; 33,0/1,29 ; 33,5/1,31 ; 34,2/1,34
(21,0*/0,82* - Medida não actualizada no visor da consola devido a falha na recepção)

Ensaio de simulação de chuvada com intensidade de precipitação de 78 mm/h durante 25 minutos
Procedimento de 120 balanços da concha basculante, com a cadência de 12,(3) s
A cada 3 balanços correspondeu (propositadamente) uma actualização de medida.
Leituras mm = 0,7 ; 1,5 ; 2,5 ; 3,2 ; 4,2 ; 5,0 ; 6,0 ; 6,7 ; 7,5 ; 8,5 ; 9,2 ; 10,2 ; 11,0 ; 11,7 ; 12,7 ; 13,5 ; 14,5 ; 15,2 ; 16,0 ; 17,0 ; 17,7 ; 18,7 ; 19,5 ; 20,2 ; 21,2 ; 22,0 ; 23,0 ; 23,7 ; 24,7 ; 25,5 ; 26,2 ; 27,2 ; 28,0 ; 29,0 ; 29,7 ; 30,5 ; 31,5 ; 32,2 ; 33,2 ; 34,0

Ensaio de simulação de chuvada com intensidade de precipitação de 104 mm/h durante 19 minutos
Procedimento de 120 balanços da concha basculante, com a cadência de 9,25 s
A cada 4 balanços correspondeu (propositadamente) uma actualização de medida.
Leituras mm = 1,2 ; 2,2 ; 3,5 ; 4,5 ; 5,7 ; 6,7 ; 8,0 ; 9,2 ; 10,2 ; 11,5 ; 12,5 ; 13,7 ; 14,7 ; 16,0 ; 17,0 ; 18,2 ; 19,2 ; 20,5 ; 21,7 ; 22,7 ; 24,0 ; 25,0 ; 26,2 ; 27,2 ; 28,5 ; 29,5 ; 30,7 ; 31,7 ; 33,0 ; 34,2

Nos 2.º e 3.º ensaios não foi recolhida a leitura na outra unidade alternativa (in).

Conforme já referido no comunicado anterior, algumas leituras correspondentes à mesma precipitação parcial podem diferir ligeiramente de ensaio para ensaio, o que tem a ver com o processo de medição e o histórico acumulado.

Comparando os vários ensaios, e aparte o pormenor indicado no parágrafo anterior, pode concluir-se que a intensidade da precipitação, no leque avaliado, não influi no processo interno de medição, pelo que se mantêm a precisão teórica estudada.

Em consequência, pode também concluir-se não estar implementada diferenciação no processo de medição para a eventual variação do comportamento do pluviómetro relativamente a chuva real de diferentes intensidades.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## jpproenca (5 Mar 2011 às 09:27)

filipe cunha disse:


> A PCE, no transmissor, tem duas antenas, uma para receber o DCF e outra para enviar os dados para a consola.
> (...)
> 
> Muito obrigado ao filipe cunha.
> ...


----------



## fablept (6 Mar 2011 às 15:48)

Acho que o receptor está na própria estação, se fizeres uma busca por antenas DCF77 ( link ) irás reparar que nesta foto, são muito semelhantes (as antenas com aquele componente de fio de cobre enrolado).


----------



## jpproenca (8 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

Ao fim de quase 2 meses a sofrer 'chuvas torrenciais fictícias' no quentinho de dentro de casa (para ensaios teóricos), o pluviómetro da minha Auriol vai, finalmente, enfrentar a intempérie.

O que o espera lá fora, não é fácil; basta ver o estado do seu antecessor (da Huger WMR-918H):











Ele está, no entanto, apetrechado com um melhor índice de protecção de origem e, além disso, foi preparado com mais uns furos em locais estratégicos (no centro debaixo da concha e na cruzeta de nivelamento) para evitar acumulação de água no interior, uns anteparos para melhor condução da água ao sair da concha e um reforço do envolvimento superior e lateral de protecção do circuito electrónico do interruptor magnético.

Em termos mecânicos, foi ajustada a folga lateral dos batentes do eixo da concha (para evitar o possível afastamento exagerado do íman relativamente ao interruptor magnético), colocado um pequeno arame inox no pingadouro do funil (para centrar e facilitar a condução da água à concha) e preparado um mastro robusto com dois tubos interiores adicionais (que evitam a trepidação no sentido do movimento da báscula e, assim, a possibilidade de accionamento intempestivo do interruptor magnético por acção do vento).

Aqui vão algumas imagens:




































A Auriol não tem nada de que se possa queixar; a consola até pode olhar o pluviómetro pela janela!

O mapa para recolha manual dos dados da pluviosidade já está pronto.

Venha a chuva!


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 23:00)

A localização do pluviómetro é excelente! Está num local a cima do nível do solo e livre de obstáculos que influenciem os dados. 

Visto que ainda não regulou os parafusos de calibração, gostava que reportasse aqui os dados em comparação a outr pluvometro ou estação perto, para confirmar a deflação dos valores 

Obrigado J.P. Proença


----------



## fablept (11 Mar 2011 às 00:03)

Excelente instalação do pluviometro 

Segue a lista de clones da Auriol:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11

A Auriol está à venda no Ebay da Alemanha por 39.90€, mais barato do que no LIDL


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 00:15)

Pois é...o meu radiation shield adaptado à auriol já anda nos fóruns desta estação. 

Ver aqui


----------



## ct5iul (11 Mar 2011 às 12:12)

jpproenca disse:


> filipe cunha disse:
> 
> 
> > A PCE, no transmissor, tem duas antenas, uma para receber o DCF e outra para enviar os dados para a consola.
> ...


----------



## jpproenca (11 Mar 2011 às 20:18)

fablept disse:


> Acho que o receptor está na própria estação, se fizeres uma busca por antenas DCF77 ( link ) irás reparar que nesta foto, são muito semelhantes (as antenas com aquele componente de fio de cobre enrolado).



Certo.

O DCF-77 é nas ondas longas e a antena deve ser semelhante à das ondas médias, ou seja, com núcleo de ferrite. Esta antena encontra-se na consola e não se encontra nem no anemómetro nem no pluviómetro. Ou seja, a consola pode sincronizar as horas com o sinal DCF-77 mas os periféricos não, e só têm 'relógio' interno para contarem o tempo em termos absolutos (para efeitos de periodicidade de emissão e para cálculos do vento).

A hipótese de haver uma 2.ª antena (na consola e nos periféricos) tem a ver com a desconfiança de eventual transmissão da consola para os periféricos a informar para suspender emissão de dados (suspensão que acontece sempre que a consola pesquisa o sinal DCF-77 durante 5 minutos). Esta questão não é importante sendo apenas uma curiosidade.

Com um receptor sintonizado nos 433,92 MHz não apanhei qualquer emissão da consola para os periféricos. Portanto, se existir, terá de ser provavelmente noutra frequência. Daí que tenha pensado naquele fio de cobre grosso em forma de dipolo fechado e também no fio de cobre enrolado do anemómetro poderem ser antenas para outra frequência.

A minha 'ciência electrónica' não dá para saber.

As antenas de emissão para os 433,92 MHz são os fios brancos estendidos e seguros com cola branca (no anemómetro e no pluviómetro) - penso eu.

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

jpproenca disse:


> Certo.
> 
> O DCF-77 é nas ondas longas e a antena deve ser semelhante à das ondas médias, ou seja, com núcleo de ferrite. Esta antena encontra-se na consola e não se encontra nem no anemómetro nem no pluviómetro. Ou seja, a consola pode sincronizar as horas com o sinal DCF-77 mas os periféricos não, e só têm 'relógio' interno para contarem o tempo em termos absolutos (para efeitos de periodicidade de emissão e para cálculos do vento).
> 
> ...



Bom noite o receptor sintonizado em 433,92 nao apanha nada porque o sinal e digital  para apanhar o sinal o melhor e ter um analyzer
 Comprimentos


----------



## jpproenca (11 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

ct5iul disse:


> Bom noite o receptor sintonizado em 433,92 nao apanha nada porque o sinal e digital  para apanhar o sinal o melhor e ter um analyzer
> Comprimentos



É verdade.

Com o receptor sintonizado (um receptor-emissor audio) e rodando a relação sinal/ruído até não ouvir nada, quando a emissão digital vai para o ar consigo ouvir ruído devido ao aumento de potência motivado pela portadora e, como o sinal digital é 'on/off' sobre a portadora, consigo 'ouvir' um silvo semelhante à emissão dos 'fax' numa linha telefónica na opção audível.

Comparando este ruído com a actualização dos números na consola, consigo saber quem é que enviou a emissão. Depois de apanhar, é fácil, pois basta contar 37 s (caso do pluviómetro) e o 'ruído' lá aparece outra vez, inconfundível.

Como tenho vários equipamentos a emitir nos 433 MHz, aparecem vários ruídos, mas consigo identificar claramente qual é o que é emitido pelos periféricos da Auriol.

Consigo mesmo diferenciar a parte inicial da transmissão que diz respeito à preparação da recepção pela consola da parte final relativa aos dados.

OK. Isto é mesmo muito artesanal... 

Eu gostaria de ter um analisador mas não dá. Precisava saber (curiosidade) que números digitais é que o pluviómetro informa para dizer quanta chuva é que caíu. Por exemplo: já cairam 0,2664 mm / terá o emissor informado o número 1? caem mais 0,2664 mm / o emissor informa o número 10 ou talvez 11 ou não é nada disto? 

Cumprimentos

Nota: Este assunto jé se encontra esclarecido. O pluviómetro informa um número binário que a consola multiplica por 0,25 e fica a saber quantos milímetros é que o pluviómetro já contou desde que foi ligado.


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Descoberta ligeira de informações da Auriol:
*
Anemómetro*
"Cant be certain if this calculations are correct, but...

_The anemometer Lidl has radius R = 5.4 cm is:

R = 0.054 m, V = 0.054 x 2 x 3.1415 x 0.34 x N = N
over 1m / s = 3.6 km / h or V (km / h) = 1.224 x N (rps)

01 turns  wind= 1,23 km/h
10 turns  wind= 12,3 km/h
30 turns  wind= 36,7 km/h
60 turns wind= 73,4 km/h
90 turns  wind= 110,1 km/h"_
Fonte

*Consola* 
BIP ao premir os botões: Como aliviar o barulho irritante do BIP? 

_Every time you press a button, the Display Module gives a BIP sound, sometimes this BIP can be annoying and since you cant turn off the sound in the Diplay Module, you can do a simple modification to decrease the sound of the bipping sound, blocking the hole in the buzzer.


-Unscrew the 4 screws in the back of the Display Module
-Open CAREFULLY the module, you will need to do this slowly, because there are some wires that block the display from the the PCB of comming off.
-Locate the Buzzer (marked in the photos, with a red circle)
-What i did was simply put duck tape (non electrical tape) to block the hole, doing this, you will decrease the sound of the bip, not much, but it´s much better. Also doing this, you will not void the warranty._





Fonte


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 00:16)

Será que o meu pluviómetro está mal? registou ontem(antes da meia noite) 59.5mm, sei que choveu imenso, está tudo inundado e a ribeira passou por cima das pontes, mas a estação de são brás a 7 km daqui só registou 17mm, tenho que fazer um teste...

Mas em horas em que estava mesmo a chover muito forte, a estação de são brás diz que o rain rate era de 0mm/h, e sei que não era pois era chuva *muito* intensa.

Tenho que arranjar um pluviómetro de frasco para eliminar dúvidas.

deu-me um total de 161mm esta semana só...


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 00:33)

amando96 disse:


> Será que o meu pluviómetro está mal? registou ontem(antes da meia noite) 59.5mm, sei que choveu imenso, está tudo inundado e a ribeira passou por cima das pontes, mas a estação de são brás a 7 km daqui só registou 17mm, tenho que fazer um teste...
> 
> Mas em horas em que estava mesmo a chover muito forte, a estação de são brás diz que o rain rate era de 0mm/h, e sei que não era pois era chuva *muito* intensa.
> 
> ...



De facto aí nessa zona tem chovido imenso estes últimos dias. E atenção que em 7km tudo pode mudar em dias como os de ontem, pois os aguaceiros são localizados (como se costuma dizer, pode chover no teu quintal e no do teu vizinho nem uma pinga), mas penso que 59.5mm não é erro...normalmente estes erros chegam aos 200, 300mm num dia  O melhor que tens a fazer e o que eu tenho feito é testar o pluviometro da Auriol deitando água lá para dentro lentamente (eu como gosto de tudo bem feito deito mesmo gota a gota ) ou então arranjas um recipiente qualquer e fazendo uns cálculos obtens a precipitação. Por vezes a Auriol dá valores excessivos devido a interferências, eu por acaso já há bastante tempo que nao tenho erros na estação, felizmente. Uma coisa que tenho quase a certeza, o pluviometro da Auriol está descalibrado, pelo que acumula precipitação inferior ao real. Faz um teste para ver e tenta calibrar 


Boa sorte!


----------



## jpproenca (12 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

amando96 disse:


> Será que o meu pluviómetro está mal? registou ontem(antes da meia noite) 59.5mm, sei que choveu imenso, está tudo inundado e a ribeira passou por cima das pontes, mas a estação de são brás a 7 km daqui só registou 17mm, tenho que fazer um teste...
> 
> Mas em horas em que estava mesmo a chover muito forte, a estação de são brás diz que o rain rate era de 0mm/h, e sei que não era pois era chuva *muito* intensa.
> 
> ...



Será que também havia muito vento?
Uma hipótese de erro tem a ver com a concha a vibrar (com o vento) quando o íman passa em frente ao interruptor magnético fazendo com que o interruptor conte vários balanços quando só há um. Isto ainda pode ser pior se existir muita folga nos batentes do eixo (o íman pode ficar muito afastado do interruptor magnético e este ficar muito sensível).
Uma chuva muito intensa pode atirar facilmente para mais de 100 mm/h. É claro que não chove seguido desta maneira durante meia hora mas pode ir para lá perto.
Um pluviómetro de copo (artesanal) pode ajudar muito a ter uma ideia da veracidade das medições automáticas, no caso de dúvida.
Se o pluviómetro continua a funcionar, não há grande hipótese de se ter baralhado e depois voltar a trabalhar bem e, mesmo que possa estar desregulado, é sempre qualquer coisa de 5% - não é possível uma desregulação de, por exemplo, 50%.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 01:20)

jpproenca disse:


> Se o pluviómetro continua a funcionar, não há grande hipótese de se ter baralhado e depois voltar a trabalhar bem e, mesmo que possa estar desregulado, *é sempre qualquer coisa de 5% - não é possível uma desregulação de, por exemplo, 50%*.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Se me permite, discordo.

Fazendo uma simples regra de 3 simples, descobrimos o erro em percentagem. Por exemplo, comparando um pluviometro desregulado a outro calibrado, imaginemos que no que está bom o acumulado é de 20mm e no que está desregulado o acumulado é de apenas 16mm. Aqui, o erro é de 20%. Acredite que ao mexer nos parafusos de calibração poderá alterar significativamente os valores 

Cumps, Geiras.


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 01:29)

Não havia vento nenhum, e mesmo se houvesse, está muito bem fixado.

Irei testar quando parar de chover 

mas vejam a página de estação de são brás:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=MD5620&day=11&year=2011&month=3

O índice pluviométrico é o quê? se eu somar aqueles alores todos dá-me 113.8mm... mas diz em cima, precipitação: 19.3mm


----------



## fhff (12 Mar 2011 às 01:31)

O meu também deu problemas esta semana. Deu-me 67 mm num dia em que nem choveu, e em que já tinha marcado zero. Ou seja a estação alterou um valor de uma data anterior, já no dia seguinte! Já é a segunda vez que me dá erros à volta deste valor. Pior, hoje, que choveu cerca de 13 mm (pluviómetro de copo), na Auriol tinha 0mm! Pela segunda vez estou com problemas na estação. Da outra vez, tirei as pilhas e fiz channel search e o problema ficou resolvido, mas agora voltou. Mas é uma grande chatice, não conseguir um histórico coerente. O que vale é que mantenho registos em papel e tenho o pluviómetro manual (o meu salvador)!

Outra coisa que notei é que, por vezes, quando carrego na tecla Rain history, para ver as precipitações de dias anteriores, o display passa a exibir, de súbito, em polegadas. Tenho de carregar no botão das unidade, na parte de trás, para voltar ao normal (mm). Não sei se será por carregar tempo de mais e accionar alguma função de alteração de unidades.

Começo a achar, cada vez mais, que esta estação é muito fraquinha. Ou então, tive azar e tenho um aparelho defeituoso. Máximas e mínimas nunca consigo saber. Tenho sempre LL LL. Apesar de saber que não estava a comprar um Ferrari, estou desiludido porque a estação nem sequer me dá o básico e 50 EUR não é assim tão pouco, embora hoje o pareça.

Um abraço desiludido e bons ventos para as vossas Auriol!


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 01:33)

Isso cheira-me a interferências, a única vez que me apareceu LL.LºC foi quando testei o alcance, presumi que isso me mostrasse o limite...


----------



## fhff (12 Mar 2011 às 01:38)

amando96 disse:


> Isso cheira-me a interferências, a única vez que me apareceu LL.LºC foi quando testei o alcance, presumi que isso me mostrasse o limite...



A consola está a cerca de 12 m dos sensores, com uma parede pelo meio. E o pluviómetro funciona, mas já por duas vezes deu o erro que descrevi.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 01:39)

amando96 disse:


> Não havia vento nenhum, e mesmo se houvesse, está muito bem fixado.
> 
> Irei testar quando parar de chover
> 
> ...



Índice pluviométrico é, se não estou em erro o rain rate em mm/h àquela hora. Ou seja, se estiver lá 5mm/h, se a intensidade de precipitação se mantivesse constante, ao fim de 1 h o acumulado seria de 5mm 

*fhff* Tenho quase a certeza que isso se deve a interferências, ou então teve bastante azar com possíveis defeitos na estação.

Experimente afastar a consola de aparelhos electrónicos


----------



## amando96 (12 Mar 2011 às 01:48)

A wikipedia diz ser o que caiu em determinado tempo, nu wunderground diz ser horário... não seria primeira vez que a wikipédia se enganou


----------



## jpproenca (12 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

Geiras disse:


> Se me permite, discordo.
> 
> Fazendo uma simples regra de 3 simples, descobrimos o erro em percentagem. Por exemplo, comparando um pluviometro desregulado a outro calibrado, imaginemos que no que está bom o acumulado é de 20mm e no que está desregulado o acumulado é de apenas 16mm. Aqui, o erro é de 20%. Acredite que ao mexer nos parafusos de calibração poderá alterar significativamente os valores
> 
> Cumps, Geiras.



Está certo.
No entanto, tenho a sensação de que, se são necessários 2,664 cm3 de água para um balanço no pluviómetro regulado, a desregulação completa dos parafusos não consegue fazer com que passem a ser necessários 3,197 cm3. Só fazendo um ensaio de desregulação para ficar convencido.

Mais uma questão para baralhar:
Quando a consola falha a recepção, o pluviómetro continua a contar e a emitir. Pode acontecer que a consola só recupere a recepção mais tarde e, nesse momento recebe 'uma pancada de mm' e pode já ser no dia seguinte. Neste caso o problema está na consola e se ela anda a baralhar os mm com as in então é mau sinal...

Ainda sobre chuva a mais:
Os esgotos pluviais da minha casa estão previstos (de acordo com o regulamento dos esgotos) para uma intensidade de precipitação média de 126 mm/h para uma duração de 5 minutos numa região C (= Lisboa + 20%), correspondendo a um período estatístico de 5 anos, significando que se deitar por fora não há problema.
O poço absorvente para estes esgotos está previsto para 183 mm num dia, correspondendo a uma intensidade de precipitação média de 7,62 mm/h para a duração de um dia correspondendo a um período estatístico de 20 anos, significando que é mau se o poço falhar.
Conclusão: 126 mm/h durante 5 minutos 'é canja' e acontece em menos de 5 anos; 183 mm ao fim de um dia acontece de certeza em menos de 20 anos - e sem haver inundações (Lisboa não conta porque há inundações todos os anos...)


----------



## jpproenca (12 Mar 2011 às 17:04)

*ACERCA DO PLUVIÓMETRO (6)*
(No seguimento do comunicado 645 - página 43)

*PRECISÃO (3)*

Introdução:
O presente comunicado constitui-se continuação do anterior e pretende abordar as seguintes questões:
- Incerteza das medições;
- Resolução das medições;
- Influência da área de abertura e do volume de balanço na avaliação da precisão;

Nos 2 comunicados anteriores, e com base nos ensaios descritos, foi avaliada a precisão do pluviómetro na perspectiva do erro cometido na medição da chuva simulada, ou seja: chove X mm; qual o erro do aparelho na medição correspondente?
Uma perspectiva mais interessante é avaliar a incerteza das medidas apresentadas, relativamente à chuva simulada que as originou, ou seja: a consola informa X mm; qual o grau de incerteza quanto à chuva que caiu?

Exemplificando: A consola indica 0 mm; qual poderá ter sido a precipitação real?
Numa 'Davis': 0,20 mm / Erro da medição = infinito / Incerteza máxima = 0,20 mm
Numa 'Oregon': 1,00 mm / Erro da medição = infinito / Incerteza máxima = 1,00 mm
Na Auriol: 0,27 mm / Erro da medição = infinito / Incerteza máxima = 0,27 mm

Outro exemplo: A consola indica 3 mm; qual poderá ter sido a precipitação real?
Numa 'Davis': 2,88 a 3,20 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 7 % / Incerteza máxima = 0,20 mm
Numa 'Oregon': 2,85 a 4,00 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 33 % / Incerteza máxima = 1,00 mm
Na Auriol: 2,93 a 3,20 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 7 % / Incerteza máxima = 0,20 mm

Mais um exemplo: A consola indica 17 mm; qual poderá ter sido a precipitação real?
Numa 'Davis': 16,32 a 17,68 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 4 % / Incerteza máxima = 0,68 mm
Numa 'Oregon': 16,15 a 18,00 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 6 % / Incerteza máxima = 1,00 mm
Na Auriol: 15,98 a 16,25 mm / Erro máximo da medição = 4 % / Incerteza máxima = 0,75 mm

Nesta perspectiva, e com base nos ensaios efectuados, pode definir-se para a Auriol o seguinte grau de incerteza típico na medição da pluviosidade:
+/-(0,4 mm + 1 dígito) para leituras até 6 mm
+/-(6,5% + 1 dígito) para leituras acima de 6 mm

Com base nos referidos ensaios, pode também definir-se como resolução máxima (pior valor da resolução) o valor de 0,5 mm
O termo 'resolução' está aqui aplicado ao conceito de incremento mínimo de medição na sequência de duas medições susceptíveis de diferenciação quantitativa pelo aparelho de medida.

A incerteza avaliada é de cariz teórico na base de uma simulação de chuva por actuação mecânica sobre a concha basculante e considerando o valor de 0,2664 mm por cada balanço, valor este correspondente ao mais provável na medição efectuada para o efeito.

Na medição relativa à área de captação do pluviómetro, foi obtido o valor de 9385 mm2 mediante utilização de papel milimétrico sobre a boca do balde e contagem dos respectivos milímetros quadrados.
No processo de contagem utilizado, foi verificado um erro de +/-20 mm2 que correspondeu, em termos práticos, a uma impossibilidade física de correcta contabilização de partes de mm2 inferiores a 20%

Na medição do volume de balanço da concha basculante, foi obtido o valor de 2,5 cm3 mediante enchimento gota a gota (média de 32,5 gotas de 1/13 cm3 cada gota).
No processo de avaliação, foi obtido um erro de +/-0,077 cm3 (1 gota) correspondente ao máximo desvio relativamente à média.

Em consequência, pode concluir-se que o valor de precipitação por cada balanço da concha basculante estará entre 0,2576 e 0,2752 mm, ou seja, o valor mais provável de 0,2664 mm com um erro de 3,3 %
Facilmente se conclui da importância do rigor na medição destes parâmetros para efeitos de avaliação credível da precisão em apreço. 

A presença (detectada nos ensaios) de um erro percentual sistemático por excesso, pressiona um impulso de acção de afinação no volume de balanço da concha basculante. No entanto, constatando-se um volume de balanço (2,5 cm3) tão 'redondo', a medição por excesso pode ser, apenas, uma estratégia do fabricante para compensar o comportamento dinâmico do pluviómetro na situação de chuva real, o que só pode ser apurado em ensaios com chuva real e, naturalmente, exigindo um pluviómetro de referência com significativa melhor precisão.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Estação SP (12 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Bom, já andei a ver o anemometro e a desmonta lo e tudo mais, e tenho comparado os dados da minha Auriol com uma estação La crosse aqui perto de minha casa, (a menos de 3 km +-) e os dados à uma ligeira diferença e às vezes até a minha Auriol regista mais que a La crosse 

tenho uma vantagem que entre NE e SW (180º) não tenho casas urbanas e é por isso que o meu regista mais uns Quilómetros...

Não percebo é porque naqueles dias de vento o meu só registou 61,2 Km/h, nao sei se é aquela casa que se encontra ou é algum problema que o anemometro tem

Alguém me sabe dizer quem tem a Auriol, qual foi a sua máxima de vento deste ano??

Obrigado!

E obrigado pelos membros aqui do foram já calibrei o meu pulvímetro e já tenho dados mais concretos


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Mar 2011 às 09:58)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom, já andei a ver o anemometro e a desmonta lo e tudo mais, e tenho comparado os dados da minha Auriol com uma estação La crosse aqui perto de minha casa, (a menos de 3 km +-) e os dados à uma ligeira diferença e às vezes até a minha Auriol regista mais que a La crosse
> 
> tenho uma vantagem que entre NE e SW (180º) não tenho casas urbanas e é por isso que o meu regista mais uns Quilómetros...
> 
> ...



um vento de sessenta km/h já é qualquer coisa! repara que os anemometros deveriam estar colocados 10 m acima da base e MUITO longe dos obstáculos que nós temos à nossa volta.

Na minha estação, que tem o anemometro em posição favorável há 2 semanas já registei 70 e tal km/h de gust.

Durante a trovoada, as interferências causaram um registo de 180 km/h 

A Auriol tem alguns "passanços" mas todas os têm.
Gostava de reconhecer o estudo sério que vários colegas, e o Proença em particular, no estudo sério que fazem deste instrumento.

Mais vale ter uma Auriol, conhecer o que temos, calibrar o que temos, do que ter uma coisa topo de gama out-of-the-box e acreditar nela. Isto é uma ciência, não devemos acreditar, temos de constatar ou demonstrar.

cps

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2011 às 11:46)

c.bernardino disse:


> Durante a trovoada, as interferências causaram um registo de 180 km/h
> A Auriol tem alguns "passanços" mas todas os têm.
> Gostava de reconhecer o estudo sério que vários colegas, e o Proença em particular, no estudo sério que fazem deste instrumento.
> Mais vale ter uma Auriol, conhecer o que temos, calibrar o que temos, do que ter uma coisa topo de gama out-of-the-box e acreditar nela. Isto é uma ciência, não devemos acreditar, temos de constatar ou demonstrar.
> ...



Boas
Quanto à trovoada, já eu a tive junto à minha EM, mas por acaso nada se passou...mas tive medo
Quanto aos "passanços" é verdade que os há, não sei se em todas, e isso por norma deve-se à má transmissão entre o exterior e a consola, eu na minha nunca tive....tive um mas foi no registo do programa cumulus, a falta de um ponto e virgula, corrigido facilmente...pode-se ver abaixo nas fotos
Quanto aos estudos do Proença, tambem lhe dou os parabens, a meteorologia não é só por no mastro e....acabou
Quanto ao topo de gama..acho que os pensamentos estão a mudar e acho bem que se "brinque/melhore" com isto, eu já a tenho há seis meses e ainda se melhora. se não fosse assim, nem a comprava, e já aprendi muito
Antes, erros registados no cumulus:






Depois de corrigido:





Fiquem bem


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 16:00)

Eu já fiz mais testes em 3 meses na minha Auriol que os fabricantes da mesma em 2 anos! 

E vou continuar a testar até obter os resultados correctos para que possa reportar os dados em condições e minimamente fiaveis


----------



## jpproenca (13 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

Estação SP disse:


> Bom, já andei a ver o anemometro e a desmonta lo e tudo mais,
> (...)



Também já tentei desmontar o meu anemómetro (o catavento) para tirar a limpo se funciona com potenciómetro ou com interruptores, mas desisti.
Tirando o catavento e a tampa, tem um anel de vedação e parece que o interior tem de sair por baixo pelo que também será preciso retirar a roda eólica e puxar tudo.
Tenho receio de puxar e estragar fios e tudo.
Estou convencido que funciona com 8 interruptores, mas não se ouve nada ao rodar o catavento.
A roda eólica funciona com um interruptor de iman - isso não há duvidas.
Se alguém já desmontou a parte de cima e tem imagens... aqui o 'cara' agradece para ver como é a casa das máquinas.

Entretanto agradeço os comentários que, amavelmente, fizeram aos meus 'posts' de sistematização sobre a Auriol e fico contente por saber que podem ter algum interesse para o 'nosso' fórum.

... Espero que HotSpot não fique a pensar que tenho andado a dizer mal da Davis! 

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (13 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Tmabem já tentei desmontar o anenómetro, mas tive dificuldade em tirar o catavento. 

Dá-me a sensação que o meu anenómetro desde que levou uma pancada que não funciona na perfeição..a ponta em que o cata vento aparafusa (a ponta que roda) está um pouco solta..e já reparei que o cata vento não roda totalmente na horizontal, roda de forma desnivelada, provavelmente devido aquela ponta estar um pouco folgada. Acontece a mais alguem?


Já que falavam de comparações, falta mesmo os dados de vento..

IM
12.7º
85%
1000.7

A minha Auriol a 1km dessa estação
12.4º
88%
1000


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

Segundo o JPProença, o pluviometro dele está calibrado pelo teste que ele fez.

Agora gostava de saber uma coisa, os pluviometros das vossas Auriol estão calibrados?

Já fiz porcaria...


----------



## jpproenca (13 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Geiras disse:


> Segundo o JPProença, o pluviometro dele está calibrado pelo teste que ele fez.
> 
> Agora gostava de saber uma coisa, os pluviometros das vossas Auriol estão calibrados?
> 
> Já fiz porcaria...



Neste sítio está uma tabela, balanço a balanço (até 120 balanços), das leituras correspondentes em mm e em polegadas (in).
Para cada balanço é preciso 2,5 mililitros de água.
A minha sugestão é colocar o TOTAL a zero e despejar pingo a pingo uma certa quantidade de mililitros de água (por exemplo um quarto de litro) na boca do copo e ver a leitura TOTAL resultante. Depois é comparar com o correspondente valor na tabela e ver se a diferença é muita. Se estiver desviado apenas dois ou três saltos está óptimo.
Atenção para a quantidade de água a despejar, cuja medida deve ter algum rigor para se poderem tirar conclusões.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2011 às 22:23)

jpproenca disse:


> ... Espero que HotSpot não fique a pensar que tenho andado a dizer mal da Davis!
> Cumprimentos



O fórum e todos os membros estão de parabéns pelo excelente tópico sobre a Auriol. Embora não tenha uma Auriol, quase já conheço a estação ao pormenor devido aos excelentes testemunhos que têm sido colocados aqui no tópico.

Quanto às Davis, claro que não estás a dizer mal destas estações.

Não querendo ser muito "mauzinho", não estou a ver em nenhuma parte do mundo, um tópico que com tanta participação para resolver "problemas técnicos" das Davis. 

Continuem o bom trabalho, porque este é um tópico de referência para o que deve ser um estudo de um equipamento deste tipo.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Depois de andar a mexer em toda a estação, já não sei se os dados são fiaveis. Talvez ela estivesse melhor antes de eu pegar nela.


----------



## jpproenca (14 Mar 2011 às 19:13)

Geiras disse:


> Descoberta ligeira de informações da Auriol:
> *
> Anemómetro*
> "Cant be certain if this calculations are correct, but...
> ...



Isto só estaria certo no caso de não haver 'derrapagem' da roda eólica relativamente ao vento.

O vento está a pressionar as conchas dos dois lados e, de um lado, há uma que apresenta uma forma que faz com que o vento empurre melhor que do outro lado - a roda eólica roda para esse lado mas é um pouco travada pela outra concha.

Suponhamos que, do lado favorável, o factor de pressão é 1,333 e, do outro lado, o factor de pressão é 0,333.
Com o anemómetro em equilíbrio dinâmico temos a seguinte equação de igualdade das duas acções:

1,333 x (Vv - Va)^2 = 0,333 x (Vv + Va)^2

Vv é a velocidade do vento / Va é a velocidade do anemómetro
Do lado em que a roda anda no sentido do vento, as velocidades são a subtrair.
Do lado em que a roda anda contra o vento, as velocidades são a somar.

Fazendo as contas matemáticas, dá:

Vv = 3 x Va
(a velocidade do vento é 3 vezes a velocidade do anemómetro)

Conclusão (na suposição referida):

R = 0,054 m [Raio da roda eólica do anemómetro da Auriol]

Vv = 3 x 0,054 x 2 x 3,1415 x N    [m/s]

N - Rotações por segundo da roda eólica

Cumprimentos


----------



## Geiras (14 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

Mas o facto de o vento empurrar nos 2 lados das conchas acontece em todos os anemómetros


----------



## jpproenca (14 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

Geiras disse:


> Mas o facto de o vento empurrar nos 2 lados das conchas acontece em todos os anemómetros



Certo.
Os coeficientes de pressão é que podem ser específicos dependendo do formato e quantidade das conchas.
E, é claro, há também que contar com as hastes que seguram as conchas e com a acção do íman.
O exemplo que dei é só um exemplo para dizer que a fórmula dada no outro fórum ... digamos que deve ser olhada com algum cuidado...


----------



## Geiras (14 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

jpproenca disse:


> Certo.
> Os coeficientes de pressão é que podem ser específicos dependendo do formato e quantidade das conchas.
> E, é claro, há também que contar com as hastes que seguram as conchas e com a acção do íman.
> O exemplo que dei é só um exemplo para dizer que a fórmula dada no outro fórum ... digamos que deve ser olhada com algum cuidado...



Ali diz que uma volta equivale a 1.23km/h, eu quando estava em testes com o anemómetro, 1 volta equivale a 0.7km/h... Infelizmente parti uma das conchas e tive de cola-la com um pouco de super cola (que se funde facilmente nos materiais e por isso não pesa tanto, o que poderá desequilibrar). Confirmei que essa concha pesa um pouco mais que as outras mas não influencia os dados


----------



## jpproenca (14 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

Geiras disse:


> Ali diz que uma volta equivale a 1.23km/h, eu quando estava em testes com o anemómetro, 1 volta equivale a 0.7km/h... Infelizmente parti uma das conchas e tive de cola-la com um pouco de super cola (que se funde facilmente nos materiais e por isso não pesa tanto, o que poderá desequilibrar). Confirmei que essa concha pesa um pouco mais que as outras mas não influencia os dados



Ainda não sei bem como é que o anemómetro da Auriol mede o vento (desconfio do que é dito no manual...) mas uma volta, só por si, não deve dar nenhum valor credível - é preciso manter a rotação de uma volta por segundo em permanência para podermos tirar conclusões sobre a leitura apresentada no visor passados 31 segundos (ou será que é 2 minutos como diz o manual?).
Segundo já se sabe, a cada 31 segundos há emissão do anemómetro para a consola mas só 5 em cada 6 emissões é que dizem respeito ao vento.
Será que é o anemómetro que faz as contas ou é a consola?
A nossa Auriol não é uma máquina qualquer - é mesmo uma máquina complexa...!

Quem souber mais alguma coisa esteja à vontade para dizer...


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

No FAQ da VENTUS W155


_The windmill records the wind speed and transmits this data through a radio frequency signal to base station every 31 seconds if the speed >3.6m/s but less frequently if the speed <3.6m/s_


----------



## jpproenca (14 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

fablept disse:


> No FAQ da VENTUS W155
> 
> 
> _The windmill records the wind speed and transmits this data through a radio frequency signal to base station every 31 seconds if the speed >3.6m/s but less frequently if the speed <3.6m/s_



Verifiquei a periodicidade da emissão (com e sem vento) e dá sempre 31 segundos exactos. E, em cada 6 emissões, uma é para o termo-higómetro.

O catavento também só é sensível a 8 pontos cardeais em fatias de 45 º (contrariamente ao que parece deduzir-se dos FAQ da Ventus). Os pontos sub-colaterais apenas são apresentados pela consola como intermédios ao passar de uma fatia para outra. A consola leva 2 minutos e 4 segundos a dar a posição final - é uma espécie de média que permite estabilizar as medidas e dar a tendência na forma de posições intermédias na transição de uma posição para outra.

Isto ainda está um pouco confuso, escrito assim mal organizado.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2011 às 16:42)

jpproenca disse:


> Isto só estaria certo no caso de não haver 'derrapagem' da roda eólica relativamente ao vento.
> 
> O vento está a pressionar as conchas dos dois lados e, de um lado, há uma que apresenta uma forma que faz com que o vento empurre melhor que do outro lado - a roda eólica roda para esse lado mas é um pouco travada pela outra concha.
> 
> ...




Boas, eu penso que as pessoas que fazem os anemometros tem de fazer vários testes, e como dizes as pás fazem força do outro lado..

e os anemometro costumao ser testados em túneis de vento

e neste caso se calhar programaram uma ventoinha para soprar aquela velocidade e só projectaram, no local onde o vento projecta as pás para trás, em vez de colocarem a ventoinha no anemometro todo

Não sei é só uma hipótese...
Digam mais ideias, no fim de contas só falta corrigirmos o anemometro (que é o que tá mais difícil de corrigir) 

Obrigado!


----------



## jpproenca (15 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas, eu penso que as pessoas que fazem os anemometros tem de fazer vários testes, e como dizes as pás fazem força do outro lado..
> 
> e os anemometro costumao ser testados em túneis de vento
> 
> ...



Estive a ver na Wikipedia e parece que o coeficiente de desfasamento entre o vento e o anemómetro pode ir de 2 a 3 vírgula qualquer coisa.
Também encontrei este sitio:
http://www.astro.uni-bonn.de/~kbagschi/anemoe.shtml

Para testarmos a Auriol podemos fazer de duas maneiras:
- Teórica: Estabelecer uma fórmula, rodar a roda eólica e ver os resultados; 
- Prática: Correr com o anemómetro na mão (ou em cima de uma viatura) num dia sem vento e a consola na outra mão a ver os resultados. 

Não vai ser pera doce


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 22:36)

Eu por acaso já pensei meter-me dentro do carro e levar o anemómetro à janela para ver se dava certo!


----------



## Estação SP (15 Mar 2011 às 23:37)

Geiras disse:


> Eu por acaso já pensei meter-me dentro do carro e levar o anemómetro à janela para ver se dava certo!



Isso é boa ideia , tambem já tinha pensado nisso, o pior é que para parar o anemometro depois ainda parto uma pá e cai me para a estrada e depois passa um carro por cima e "ardeu se" o anemometro

ou então de bicicleta... mas de carro dá mais geito(quando tiver vagar veremos isso)

Obrigado!

Então deichas te de meter os dados do vento?
no já arranjas te o anemometro?


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

Estação SP disse:


> Isso é boa ideia , tambem já tinha pensado nisso, o pior é que para parar o anemometro depois ainda parto uma pá e cai me para a estrada e depois passa um carro por cima e "ardeu se" o anemometro
> 
> ou então de bicicleta... mas de carro dá mais geito(quando tiver vagar veremos isso)
> 
> ...



Infelizmente, na madrugada em que de certeza absoluta se deu a rajada máxima este ano, foi quando tinha o anemómetro com a concha partida. É que foi mesmo azar, por volta das 22h parti a concha, não tinha super cola pronto..fiquei sem registar a rajada máxima deste ano na madrugada seguinte.

Os dados do pluviometro penso que já estejam mais errados que sei lá o que.. enfim..


----------



## fablept (16 Mar 2011 às 00:48)

Geiras disse:


> Eu por acaso já pensei meter-me dentro do carro e levar o anemómetro à janela para ver se dava certo!



Tambem já pensei no mesmo

Ir pa autoestrada e ver quanto marca a estação


----------



## jpproenca (16 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

*ÍNDICE DE COMUNICADOS*

Introdução:
Em resultado da abordagem feita à estação meteorológica em questão, foram coligidos alguns apontamentos com eventual interesse básico para a sua compreensão específica (ou para comparação com estações de outras marcas), apontamentos esses sistematizados e disponíveis num conjunto de 'Comunicados'.
O presente comunicado pretende constituir-se o respectivo índice remissivo.
Para esta compilação, foram muito importantes as contribuições obtidas deste fórum e de outros sítios consultados. Peço desculpas se, por descuido, algumas não se encontrem devidamente identificadas ou referenciadas.

Relógio:
1 - Auriol Weather Station / página 49 / # 733
2 - Auriol Weather Station / página 50 / # 741

Pluviómetro:
1 - Dados gerais – Auriol Weather Station / página 35 / # 525
2 - Funcionamento – Auriol Weather Station / página 39 / # 577
3 - Comunicações – Auriol Weather Station / página 40 / # 593
4 - Precisão (1) – Auriol Weather Station / página 41 / # 601
5 - Precisão (2) – Auriol Weather Station / página 43 / # 645
6 - Precisão (3) – Auriol Weather Station / página 45 / # 668

Termo-higrómetro de exterior:
1 - Dados gerais – Auriol Weather Station / página 48 / # 720
2 - Funcionamento – Auriol Weather Station / página 51 / # 760
3 - Comunicações – Auriol Weather Station / página 53 / # 788
4 - Precisão – Auriol Weather Station / página 56 / # 837 

Anemómetro:
1 - Dados gerais – Auriol Weather Station / página 42 / # 616
2 - Funcionamento – Auriol Weather Station / página 58 / # 868 
3 - Comunicações – Auriol Weather Station / página 59 / # 871 

Nota:
Pode acontecer que não tenha sido bem compreendida a máquina ou a informação consultada, pelo que a leitura dos textos deve ser feita de forma crítica e não completamente conclusiva.


----------



## jpproenca (16 Mar 2011 às 10:38)

fablept disse:


> Tambem já pensei no mesmo
> 
> Ir pa autoestrada e ver quanto marca a estação



Já vi algures na 'net' a possibilidade de amarrar o anemómetro a uma roda velha de bicicleta colocada na horizontal com o eixo num suporte e dotada de um velocímetro daqueles baratos para bicicleta. 

Estão a ver os mirones a olhar para nós durante os ensaios? 

E se o anemómetro sai disparado pela força contrífuga?!


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2011 às 20:46)

Uma coisa que reparei durante os testes do pluviometro, foi que ao primeiro movimento da báscula, a concha não cai em condições normais, só passado de deitar muita água é que ela se movimenta. Penso que isso esteja relacionado com o calor...sol...ela deve prender


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

Fica a curiosidade, se meterem o anenómetro ou pluvíometro ao pé de umas colunas de som, vão ouvir as transmissões RF (brrrr)


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 00:37)

fablept disse:


> Fica a curiosidade, se meterem o anenómetro ou pluvíometro ao pé de umas colunas de som, vão ouvir as transmissões RF (brrrr)



 Boa descoberta!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 00:42)

Dá-me ideia que há aqui pessoal que quer as estações pras submeter a testes malucos  com as ditas, em vez de relatar e recolher temperaturas mete a estação na máquina de lavar ou no forno.

Lê-se aqui cada coisa


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 00:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dá-me ideia que há aqui pessoal que quer as estações pras submeter a testes malucos  com as ditas, em vez de relatar e recolher temperaturas mete a estação na máquina de lavar ou no forno.
> 
> Lê-se aqui cada coisa



Já pensei em meter a consola no congelador...mas nah! (falando a sério)


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 01:03)

Geiras disse:


> Já pensei em meter a consola no congelador...mas nah! (falando a sério)



Eu meti, e rebentei com _n_ termómetros de mercúrio.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 01:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu meti, e rebentei com _n_ termómetros de mercúrio.



Era mesmo mercúrio que tinha lá dentro? atenção a isso..


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 01:10)

Geiras disse:


> Era mesmo mercúrio que tinha lá dentro? atenção a isso..



De mercúrio é uma forma de dizer, os dos chineses é uma espécie de gasóleo que lá tem dentro, mercúrio só estoirei com dois, um quando era pequeno tava a medir a febre levantei-me e caiu pro chão, um outro, foi numa lâmpada simplesmente fez pum 

O mercúrio quando cai no chão é muito interessante, forma bolinhas, mas é altamente cancerígeno não convém tocar.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 01:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> De mercúrio é uma forma de dizer, os dos chineses é uma espécie de gasóleo que lá tem dentro, mercúrio só estoirei com dois, um quando era pequeno tava a medir a febre levantei-me e caiu pro chão, um outro, foi numa lâmpada simplesmente fez pum
> 
> O mercúrio quando cai no chão é muito interessante, forma bolinhas, mas é altamente cancerígeno não convém tocar.



Pois, também tenho um de mercúrio dos chineses...esse meti-o mesmo dentro do congelador uma vez, até me terem dito para o ir tirar rápido que rebentava com o termo. (Obrigado andres, Soares e SpiderVV)  Tirei-o a marcar -2ºC...nada que o termo não suportasse, pois vai até aos -20ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

Geiras disse:


> Pois, também tenho um de mercúrio dos chineses...esse meti-o mesmo dentro do congelador uma vez, até me terem dito para o ir tirar rápido que rebentava com o termo. Tirei-o a marcar -2ºC...nada que o termo não suportasse, pois vai até aos -20ºC



O mercúrio só congela aos -38,9/-39ºC.

Os termómetros de mercúrio nos pólos são completamente dispensáveis. Ainda bem que há digitais


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 01:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> O mercúrio só congela aos -38,9/-39ºC.
> 
> Os termómetros de mercúrio nos pólos são completamente dispensáveis. Ainda bem que há digitais



Aliás, não vai até aos -20ºC é -30ºC a escala do meu termo


----------



## jpproenca (20 Mar 2011 às 01:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dá-me ideia que há aqui pessoal que quer as estações pras submeter a testes malucos  com as ditas, em vez de relatar e recolher temperaturas mete a estação na máquina de lavar ou no forno.
> 
> Lê-se aqui cada coisa



O que é que se há de fazer aqui? Este Tópico é dos 'Instrumentos Meteorológicos' e não das 'Leituras Meteorológicas'...

Temos que apertar com as máquinas  ... e as leituras que se lixem.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 01:27)

jpproenca disse:


> Temos que apertar com as máquinas



Então com a Auriol nem se fala!


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2011 às 04:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dá-me ideia que há aqui pessoal que quer as estações pras submeter a testes malucos  com as ditas, em vez de relatar e recolher temperaturas mete a estação na máquina de lavar ou no forno.
> 
> Lê-se aqui cada coisa



Eu já à quase um mês perguntava-me de onde vinha esse som (brrr), era de x em x tempo e acontecia a qualquer hora do dia, mas por vezes passava-se dias sem ouvir, até já perguntava-me se eram os vizinhos que tinham qualquer aparelho que provoca-se aquele som.. afinal de contas era o pluviómetro que estava perto da coluna de som e hoje como andei de volta de capturar os dados para o pc, tinha o anenómetro e o pluviómetro ao pé das colunas...já tava a passar-me com tantos brrr..até que apercebi-me que o som vinha da estação

Mistério resolvido

Mas a dica pode dar jeito a alguem:

-Para quem está a fazer testes para capturar os dados RF, sempre que ouvirem o som, sabem que uma msg foi transmitida.
-Para confirmarem se o anenómetro e o pluviometro continuam a emitir dados


----------



## jpproenca (20 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

fablept disse:


> Eu já à quase um mês perguntava-me de onde vinha esse som (brrr), era de x em x tempo e acontecia a qualquer hora do dia, mas por vezes passava-se dias sem ouvir, até já perguntava-me se eram os vizinhos que tinham qualquer aparelho que provoca-se aquele som.. afinal de contas era o pluviómetro que estava perto da coluna de som e hoje como andei de volta de capturar os dados para o pc, tinha o anenómetro e o pluviómetro ao pé das colunas...já tava a passar-me com tantos brrr..até que apercebi-me que o som vinha da estação
> 
> Mistério resolvido
> 
> ...



A descoberta já correu mundo. Já está no:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=30


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 13:13)

jpproenca disse:


> A descoberta já correu mundo. Já está no:
> http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=30



Ui...se soubesse quem é o administrador desse fórum...não acuso ninguém


----------



## jpproenca (20 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

Geiras disse:


> Então com a Auriol nem se fala!



Está quase. Já me começo a sentir um verdadeiro meteolouco! 
Onde está a Auriol? 
Vou-me já a ela! 
A bulir na auto-estrada!  Já para o congelador!  Já para o forno!  Já para a sauna!  Já para a máquina de lavar! 
Ai! Ui! Oi! Quem me salva? 
Quando tiver a Davis-Vantage-Pro-Plus-Três-Ultra  é que vai ser na maior:  Vai ser só pantufas e normais climatológicas fresquinhas.
(...(... e de vez em quando uma escapadela à Auriol... :assobio: )...)


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 14:22)

Pobre Auriol...vieste revolucionar a vida dos MeteoLoucos que se "apaixonaram" por ti.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

Eu não tenho muita queixa dela, a não ser a precipitação ( que até dá vontade de rir com os valores) e da temperatura, de resto até nem é má.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu não tenho muita queixa dela, *a não ser a precipitação* (* que até dá vontade de rir com os valores*) e da temperatura, de resto até nem é má.



Porque?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 17:03)

Geiras disse:


> Porque?



Porque eu ainda não consegui acertar, e quando chove muito dá-me valores quase de 50mm de diferença


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 17:26)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Porque eu ainda não consegui acertar, e quando chove muito dá-me valores quase de 50mm de diferença



Ah, mas esses valores não se obtinham quando lhe colocaste o tal funil?


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2011 às 17:42)

Geiras disse:


> Ui...se soubesse quem é o administrador desse fórum...não acuso ninguém



É segredo..não digas a ninguem

Fui eu que criei o forum sobre a Auriol e Clones www.auriolws.info/ 
Ia criar um blog em inglês sobre a estação, mas a partilha de informação em blogs é muito limitada..o forum está numa fase muito inicial (falta de tempo), com o passar do tempo, irá ficar composto 

Até agora tenho tido um número de visitas interessante dos mais variados países do mundo (maioria europeus).


Espero que a administração meteopt.com não se importe com a apresentação do forum.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Geiras disse:


> Ah, mas esses valores não se obtinham quando lhe colocaste o tal funil?



Sim mas é igual.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 18:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim mas é igual.



Igual? acho que não pois com a colocação de um funil a área de recolheita será maior e por isso recebe maior quantidade de água...


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

Acho que ja consigo receber as mensagens RF de forma limpa no Arduino

Alterei um código de uma estação e consigo receber a mensagem em 1 e 0 no software do Arduino...







Fiz um estudo alterando os valores do pluviometro e desligando a estação (para mudar o ID)..e os valores alteraram-se, e o mais importante é que repetem até mudar os valores no pluviometro.


----------



## jpproenca (20 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

*ACERCA DO TERMO-HIGRÓMETRO DE EXTERIOR (1)*

*DADOS GERAIS*

Marca: AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 / Versão: 08/2010
Termo-higrómetro (integrado no anemómetro) H13726B / Consola H13726A
Manual de instruções H13726042010-5

O termo-higrómetro está localizado no interior da caixa de equipamentos do anemómetro.

Método: Medida da tensão/corrente em circuitos eléctricos com componentes de valor de resistência variável em função, respectivamente, da temperatura e da humidade relativa.
Curva de resposta do sensor de temperatura: Não declarada
Curva de resposta do sensor de humidade: Não declarada

Comunicação com a consola: Via rádio sobre portadora de 434 MHz

Medições: Instantâneas
Periodicidade: Não declarada

Grandezas associadas, calculadas pela consola:
Ponto de orvalho (dew point) - temperatura à qual condensa a humidade medida
Sensação de calor (heat index) - temperatura aparente por influência da humidade medida
Seleccionáveis pela tecla [HEAT INDEX DEW POINT]
Sensação de frio (wind chill) - temperatura aparente por influência do vento medido
Algoritmos de cálculo: Não declarados

Históricos: Máximos e mínimos
Acessíveis e reiniciáveis pela tecla [MEMORY]

Formato: Digital
Temperatura, ponto de orvalho e sensação de calor - 3,5 dígitos
Sensação de frio - 2,5 dígitos
Humidade - 2 dígitos

Unidades:
Temperaturas: ºC / ºF {C = (F - 32) x 5 /  9}
Seleccionáveis pela tecla posterior [C/F]
Humidade: %

Resolução digital:
Temperatura, ponto de orvalho e sensação de calor - décimas
Humidade e sensação de frio - unidades
Resolução das medições: Não declarada

Precisão: Não declarada

Alarme de sensação de frio mínima
Ajustável pela tecla [WIND ALARM] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]
Activável/desactivável pela tecla posterior [WIND AL *]

Alerta de geada para temperatura inferior a 4 ºC

Minorantes comparativamente a algumas outras estações meteorológicas correntes:
O termo-higrómetro não dispõe de abrigo protector (radiation shield) de origem.
A presença do termo-higrómetro na caixa de equipamentos do anemómetro, conjugada com o braço do anemómetro horizontal e muito curto, constituem sério entrave à criação de condições sustentáveis de operação do termo-higrómetro sem comprometer as condições de operação do anemómetro.
A consola não indica as datas dos históricos de registo máximo e mínimo.
A reiniciação do histórico de máximos e mínimos é geral para todas as medidas.
A consola não disponibiliza saída de informação (por exemplo, para ligação a computador).

Cumprimentos,


----------



## jpproenca (20 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

fablept disse:


> Acho que ja consigo receber as mensagens RF de forma limpa no Arduino
> 
> Alterei um código de uma estação e consigo receber a mensagem em 1 e 0 no software do Arduino...
> 
> ...



Ah ganda fablept


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2011 às 22:30)

Teste ao pluviómetro

Battery low - meti de proposito o bit que indica bateria fraca, para testar se recebe o bit correctamente
Precipitação - ainda não atinei com as contas de matemática, mas com base na fórmula que usei mostra 7.42mm, enquanto na estação mostra 5.7mm, mas é questão de atinar na fórmula. Está actualizar quando altero a balança do pluviometro.

É uma versão muito muito beta...mas já não vejo 1 e 0


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 22:32)

Os meus sinceros parabéns fablept!


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2011 às 18:13)

Com as minhas limitações em programação vou tentanto 

Já alterei tanta vez o código que já tou meio perdido, cada click que o pluviómetro faz corresponde a que medida?

1click0.25mm?


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

Novidades sobre o pluviómetro:

De acordo com os novos dados de ensaios de AuriolWS / nadabro / fablept (ver aqui), cada telegrama de informação do pluviómetro para a consola integra 8 comunicações seguidas e iguais, e não 7 conforme referido por TFD (ver aqui).

TFD poderá ter feito ensaios com o pluviómetro da Ventus, que é diferente do da Auriol. Aliás TFD também refere uma periodicidade de 2:27 minutos que, para o da Auriol, é de 37 segundos e não depende de haver chuva ou não.

De seguida vão alguns telegramas obtidos por AuriolWS e aqui organizados para melhor compreensão de leitura e comentários - telegrama organizado em linhas de 36 Bits (uma linha para cada comunicação) e Bits organizados em conjuntos (um por cada informação específica da comunicação):

Telegrama após reinicialização do pluviómetro e da consola:
A consola mostra 0,0 mm
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
00100011 01101100 0000000000000000 0000
Oito comunicações seguidas e iguais (estão aqui separadas em linhas diferentes para melhor visualização)
Conjuntos de Bits da esquerda – 00100011 – Identificação do periférico
Bit seguinte – 0 – Pilhas em bom estado
Restantes Bits do segundo conjunto – 1101100 – Identificação de pluviómetro
Terceiro conjunto de Bits – 0... – pluviosidade 0 x 0,25 = 0,0 mm
Último conjunto de Bits – código de validação da comunicação

A consola mostra 0,0 mm
4 balanços na concha basculante
A consola sobe para 1,2 mm
(Terão sido mesmo 4 balanços?... Não terão sido 5?)
00100011 01101100 1010000000000000 1010
00100011 01101100 1010000000000000 1010
...
00100011 01101100 1010000000000000 1010
Terceiro conjunto de Bits – 1010... – número binário 101 = 5 – pluviosidade 5 x 0,25 = 1,25 mm – visor 1,2 mm

A consola mostra 1,2 mm
Mais 4 balanços na concha basculante
A consola sobe para 2,7 mm
(Terão sido mesmo mais 4 balanços?... Não terão sido mais 5?)
00100011 01101100 1101000000000000 1101
00100011 01101100 1101000000000000 1101
...
00100011 01101100 1101000000000000 1101
Terceiro conjunto de Bits – 11010... – número binário 1011 = 11 – pluviosidade 11 x 0,25 = 2,75 mm – visor 2,7 mm
(Atenção que o número binário é apanhado na sequência contrária, ou seja ...01011 e não 11010...)

A consola mostra 2,7 mm
Mais 4 ou 5 balanços na concha basculante
A consola sobe para 4,2 mm
(Terão sido mesmo mais 4 ou 5 balanços?... Não terão sido mais, exactamente, 5?)
00100011 01101100 1000100000000000 0100
00100011 01101100 1000100000000000 0100
...
00100011 01101100 1000100000000000 0100
Terceiro conjunto de Bits – 100010... – número binário 10001 = 17 – pluviosidade 17 x 0,25 = 4,25 mm – visor 4,2 mm

Está por esclarecer ainda qual é o algoritmo que transforma balanços em quantidade de 0,25's mm (para adaptar este pluviómetro específico à consola).
De notar que há vários modelos de pluviómetro para a mesma consola, conforme os clones.


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mar 2011 às 19:44)

fablept disse:


> Com as minhas limitações em programação vou tentanto
> 
> Já alterei tanta vez o código que já tou meio perdido, cada click que o pluviómetro faz corresponde a que medida?
> 
> 1click0.25mm?



Certo: 1 balanço para um lado (um clique) --» 0,25 mm de informação do pluviómetro para a consola.

Mas atenção: De vez em quando (está por descobrir a periodicidade) o pluviómetro informa 0,50 em vez de 0,25 mesmo dando (sem margem de dúvida) apenas um balanço.

É possível que cada modelo de pluviómetro (conforme os clones) tenha o seu algoritmo específico para adaptar o seu volume de balanço à informação binária (de 0,25 mm cada unidade binária) que a consola (que é a mesma) recebe e processa.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

jpproenca disse:


> Bit seguinte – 0 – Pilhas em bom estado



As pilhas da consola também têm de estar "fortes"? 
PS: Neste momento tenho a consola ligada a um transformador com 6v.
(Se tiver o transformador em simultâneo com as pilhas, estas continuam a perder carga?)




jpproenca disse:


> Mas atenção: De vez em quando (está por descobrir a periodicidade) o pluviómetro informa 0,50 em vez de 0,25 mesmo dando (sem margem de dúvida) apenas um balanço.



Confirmo com toda a certeza. De tanto em tanto tempo, existe uma informação de 0.5mm com apenas um balanço.


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

jpproenca disse:


> Certo: 1 balanço para um lado (um clique) --» 0,25 mm de informação do pluviómetro para a consola.
> 
> Mas atenção: De vez em quando (está por descobrir a periodicidade) o pluviómetro informa 0,50 em vez de 0,25 mesmo dando (sem margem de dúvida) apenas um balanço.
> 
> É possível que cada modelo de pluviómetro (conforme os clones) tenha o seu algoritmo específico para adaptar o seu volume de balanço à informação binária (de 0,25 mm cada unidade binária) que a consola (que é a mesma) recebe e processa.


Obrigado pelas infos jpproença 

Está a funcionar a cada 0.25mm, mas depois posso ajustar para afinar os valores. 

Já tenho uma versão inicial mt beta a funcionar apenas para o pluviómetro, mas ainda não inclui o checksum nem o anemometro, por isso se o pluvio/anemo estiverem os dois ligados, o arduino vai reconhecer todos os dados como de chuva...




Podem encontrar o código para o Arduino no forum

@Geiras, as pilhas se tiverem menos de 2.5V dará o sinal de bateria fraca (no caso do pluvio/anemo)


----------



## jpproenca (24 Mar 2011 às 00:15)

Geiras disse:


> As pilhas da consola também têm de estar "fortes"?
> PS: Neste momento tenho a consola ligada a um transformador com 6v.
> (Se tiver o transformador em simultâneo com as pilhas, estas continuam a perder carga?)



Em princípio a coisa funciona assim (não confirmado):
- Colocam-se 3 pilhas e começa a funcionar com 4,5 Volt
- Colocam-se as outras 3 pilhas (ficam em paralelo)
- Quando der sinal de pilha fraca:
- Retiram-se 3 pilhas (continua a funcionar) e colocam-se novas 3
- Retiram-se as outras 3 (continua a funcionar) e colocam-se novas 3
- Liga-se o transformador de 6 Volt
- 6 V > 4,5 V o transformador passa a alimentar a consola
- O transformador não carrega as pilhas (deve haver um díodo pelo meio)
- As pilhas não alimentam a consola
- Se falhar a electricidade, as pilhas alimentam a consola


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 00:19)

No meu caso só aparece o sinal de pilha fraca (e é só às vezes) quando acendo a luz do visor.

Obrigado JPProença


----------



## jpproenca (24 Mar 2011 às 00:41)

Geiras disse:


> No meu caso só aparece o sinal de pilha fraca (e é só às vezes) quando acendo a luz do visor.



Penso que a luz do visor gasta muita energia, por isso dá sinal de pilha fraca porque as pilhas já devem estar mesmo na última mas ainda se aguentam com o consumo normal que, penso, é muito reduzido.
Já li algures aqui no fórum que chegam a durar quase um ano!

Na minha antiga Oregon WMR-918H, as pilhas da consola só duravam uma semana (exacto: uma semana) e, no caso do anemómetro, do pluviómetro e do termo-higrómetro externo - todos com energia solar e pilhas, se passavam 2 dias seguidos sem Sol bem podia mudar as pilhas pois ia tudo abaixo.

Neste aspecto a Auriol é muito poupada.

No anemómetro e no pluviómetro coloquei pilhas novas mas na consola coloquei pilhas já usadas... nada de luxos com a Auriol - e ainda não acusou pilha fraca mesmo com os Bip's nas frequentes mudanças de unidades que lhe tenho feito para ensaios. Também é verdade que pouco utilizo a luz do visor.

Penso que não lhe vou ligar um transformador.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 00:44)

jpproenca disse:


> Penso que a luz do visor gasta muita energia, por isso dá sinal de pilha fraca porque as pilhas já devem estar mesmo na última mas ainda se aguentam com o consumo normal que, penso, é muito reduzido.
> Já li algures aqui no fórum que chegam a durar quase um ano!
> 
> Na minha antiga Oregon WMR-918H, as pilhas da consola só duravam uma semana (exacto: uma semana) e, no caso do anemómetro, do pluviómetro e do termo-higrómetro externo - todos com energia solar e pilhas, se passavam 2 dias seguidos sem Sol bem podia mudar as pilhas pois ia tudo abaixo.
> ...



Uso frequentemente a luz do visor e estou muitas vezes a passar da rajada máxima para a média, ver extremos do dia etc...

A ver se poupo mais.


----------



## jpproenca (24 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

*ACERCA DO RELÓGIO*

Marca: AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 / Versão: 08/2010
Manual de instruções H13726042010-5

Método: Oscilador electrónico com cristal de quartzo e opção de sincronização via rádio por sinal horário DCF-77.
Opção de sincronização seleccionável pela tecla posterior [antena].
Frequência do oscilador interno: Não declarada
Periodicidade da sincronização pelo sinal horário DCF-77: Diária

O sinal horário DCF-77 é emitido a partir de Frankfurt, na Alemanha, sobre portadora de 77,5 kHz e informa a hora legal da Europa Central, correspondente ao tempo universal convencionado mais 1 hora (TUC + 1 h) com mudança inverno/verão e verão/inverno às 01:00 h TUC.
Caso se opte por esta funcionalidade, há que introduzir (pela tecla posterior [ZONE] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]) a diferença entre a hora oficial local e a hora DCF-77.
Hora Local ('ZONE' no visor) / hora Europa Central - seleccionáveis pela tecla posterior [ZONE].
Caso não se opte por esta funcionalidade, a opção 'ZONE' permite, alternativamente, dispor de duas horas diferentes (por exemplo, a hora TUC e a hora local correspondente ao fuso horário local).

Ao ser alimentado por energia eléctrica, o sistema de relógio inicia a pesquisa de sinal DCF-77 durante 3 a 5 segundos.
No caso de recepção bem-sucedida, passa a ser efectuada nova sincronização todos os dias às 02:03 h e às 03:03 h (hora do visor). No caso de insucesso na recepção, são feitas sucessivas novas tentativas a cada hora, às X horas e 3 minutos.
A pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 pode também ser forçada pela tecla posterior [antena].
Durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 a consola suspende a recepção de informação comunicada pelos periféricos.

No caso de operação da estação meteorológica dentro da Europa Central, o acerto automático da hora legal na mudança inverno/verão e verão/inverno faz-se apenas com 6 minutos de atraso.
Fora da Europa Central, o atraso passa a ser significativo.
Em operação a Oeste, como Inglaterra ou Portugal (incluindo Açores), o atraso não tem consequências nos registos de histórico, mas, em operação a Este, o acerto automático verão/inverno já só ocorre no dia seguinte, podendo influenciar a capitação diária da pluviosidade. Para resolver este inconveniente, basta colocar no visor a hora DCF-77 nos dias de mudança da hora.

Medições: Segundo / Minuto / Hora / Dia / Semana / Mês / Ano
Ajustáveis pela tecla [CLOCK] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]
O ajuste só se mantêm caso não esteja activado o sincronismo automático DCF-77

Formato:
hh:mm – Segundo (símbolo ':') / Minutos (digital mm) / Horas (digital hh)
Formato hh 12 ou 24, configurável pela tecla [CLOCK] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]
MM DD – Dia (digital DD) / Mês (digital MM)
Formato MM DD ou DD MM, configurável pela tecla [CLOCK] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]).
SS – Dia da semana (2 letras)
Visualizações Mês-Dia / Dia da semana / Horas-Minutos, acessíveis pela tecla [CLOCK]
A contagem dos Anos não está disponível no visor.

Resolução no visor: Segundos
Resolução do relógio: Não declarada

Precisão: Não declarada

Função de despertador
Ajustável pela tecla [ALARM] em conjunto com as teclas [+] e [-]
Activável/desactivável pela tecla [ALARM]
Ao actuar, pode ser suspenso por períodos de 10 minutos, pela tecla [SNOOZE/LIGHT] 

O relógio descrito está localizado na consola.

O pluviómetro e o anemómetro também dispõem de relógios internos independentes que regem a cadência das medições e das emissões para a consola.

Minorantes comparativamente a algumas outras estações meteorológicas correntes:
Ausência das horas do nascer e pôr-do-Sol.
Ausência das fases da Lua.

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## fablept (25 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

Geiras disse:


> Uso frequentemente a luz do visor e estou muitas vezes a passar da rajada máxima para a média, ver extremos do dia etc...
> 
> A ver se poupo mais.



Com um arduino resolves isso num instante

O código básico já está quase completo..já consegue receber os dados todos, mas ainda não atinei com a formula de humidade e vento médio. Já recebe correctamente: Temperatura; Rajada de vento; pluviosidade. Arrependi-me de ter usado como base um código que encontrei na net, pois adequa-se apenas a 1 sensor..mas vai desenrrascando, no futuro hei-de fazer um de raiz.







Os dados repetem-se, pois ainda não adicionei a função se os dados recebidos forem iguais, não fazer output. Quero adicionar uma espécie de data logger, para armazenar os dados enquanto o arduino não estiver ligado ao PC.

Já há planos para adicionar a estação ao software Cumulus, mas estou em "lista de espera", entretanto vou arranjar outra forma temporária de visualizar os dados.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

O nivel desta discussão está interessantíssimo. 

Mas venho apresentar um fait-diver.
encontrei isto

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja?pag...=shop.flypage&product_id=1250&category_id=145

eu conheço esta estação de algum sitio... esquisito .... onde terei eu já visto...????

123 euros? nem é cara.

bernardino


----------



## jpproenca (25 Mar 2011 às 23:46)

c.bernardino disse:


> O nivel desta discussão está interessantíssimo.
> 
> Mas venho apresentar um fait-diver.
> encontrei isto
> ...



Pelo que julgo compreender, a máquina é produzida na China sob orientação da firma Kingsun a pedido de interessados, aparecendo no mercado sob várias marcas conforme os comercializadores.

Já encontrei as seguintes marcas:
- Auriol H13726
- Alecto WS-3500
- Balance RF-WS100
- Celestron 47009
- Hama EWS-1500
- Meteoscan
- Ventus W155

No caso da Auriol, trata-se de uma comercialização do Lidl por intermédio do importador Milomex.


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2011 às 23:17)

-Alarme para mínimos e máximos da temperatura
-Alarme para mínimos e máximos da humidade
-Fases da Lua


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 00:14)

fablept disse:


> Com um arduino resolves isso num instante



Auriol, RS, arduino e mais umas quantas coisas que ainda poderão surgir, mais valia comprar uma Davis


----------



## fablept (27 Mar 2011 às 04:22)

Geiras disse:


> Auriol, RS, arduino e mais umas quantas coisas que ainda poderão surgir, mais valia comprar uma Davis



O arduino e o receptor RF custaram 18€ no ebay c/portes (chineses, só podia..) e ficas com a vantagem que o arduino é completamente independente da estação, enquanto em mtas estações tens que ter a estação ligada ao PC.

Até há Davis que precisam de ter a estação ligada ao PC para receber os dados


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Tenho estado aqui a ler esta thread e estou abismado com o vosso trabalho! 

Já vi as questões do fablept no fórum do Cumulus , espectáculo!
O dia que isto estiver a funcionar vão quadruplicar (no mínimo) o valor desta estação! 

Parabéns pelo estudo e esforço, até me deu vontade de ter uma Auriol!


----------



## jpproenca (27 Mar 2011 às 15:22)

*ACERCA DO RELÓGIO (2)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 733 - página 49)

Introdução:
O presente comunicado constitui-se continuação do anterior em termos de considerações genéricas complementares e relato de verificações, relativamente à sincronização horária pelo sinal DCF-77, quando activada.

Local das verificações: Ilha do Pico, Açores (Latitude 38º 28' 19" Norte / Longitude 28º 21' 50" Oeste)
Diferença horária relativamente à Europa Central: -2 h

Hora oficial nos Açores: Decreto Legislativo Regional n.º 16/96/A de 1 de Agosto
Hora oficial em Portugal continental: Decreto-Lei n.º 17/96 de 8 de Março
Hora oficial na Madeira: Decreto Legislativo Regional n.º 6/96/M de 25 de Junho

Foi verificada a periodicidade das tentativas de sincronização na situação de insucesso da recepção: hora a hora, às X horas e 3 minutos.

Foi verificada a periodicidade das sincronizações subsequentes na situação de recepção bem-sucedida: dia a dia às 02:03 h e 03:03 h – hora do visor.
As sincronizações subsequentes a recepção bem-sucedida (às 02:03 h e 03:03 h), foram verificadas com hora local no visor (hora 'ZONE') e com hora DCF-77 no visor.

Com recepção anterior bem-sucedida e com hora local no visor (hora 'ZONE'), foi verificada a mudança automática de hora inverno/verão às 02:06 h correspondentes a 04:06 h DCF-77 (com salto de 02:05 para 03:06 h).
Conforme previsto, esta mudança ocorreu com 2 horas e 6 minutos de atraso relativamente à mudança oficial nos Açores (que acontece às 0 horas locais) mas sem qualquer influência na capitação diária da pluviosidade.

No caso de hora DCF-77 no visor (ensaio não efectuado), a mudança ocorreria também às 02:06 h, correspondentes a 00:06 h locais, e o atraso seria de, apenas, 6 minutos relativamente à mudança da hora oficial local.

Naturalmente que o utilizador pretende ter no visor a hora que estabeleceu como sua (por exemplo a hora local oficial) e não a hora da Europa Central, pelo que não deixa de ser estranho que, enquanto que a capitação diária da pluviosidade é apurada (e muito bem) às zero horas locais mesmo que a hora no visor não seja a hora local, no que diz respeito à sincronização horária ela é feita às horas do visor e não às horas DCF-77 – provavelmente o projectista da programação menosprezou as capacidades da máquina não considerando a hipótese da consola poder apanhar bem o sinal DCF-77 fora da Europa Central.

Durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 foi verificada a perda de informação (provável suspensão da recepção) proveniente do anemómetro e indícios de que o pluviómetro suspende a emissão. 

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## fablept (29 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

Ainda preciso de resolver algumas coisas, mas já é melhor do que nada 

As temperaturas tão altas, porque a estação está dentro de casa.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

fablept disse:


> Ainda preciso de resolver algumas coisas, mas já é melhor do que nada
> 
> As temperaturas tão altas, porque a estação está dentro de casa.



Boas
Bom progresso, já agora essa é a versão beta do cumulus?, é melhor do que a 1.9.0? é plug and play? Tem dado erros?


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Os meus sinceros parabéns!!


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

Parece que o Cumulus não trabalha no Windows98, e para estas coisas só tenho o meu velho computador.
Vou ter que me arranjar... e vou precisar da ajuda de fablept.
Um Arduino; um receptor RF 433,92 MHz; talvez uma PEN para armazenamento; e perceber como é que se vai por tudo a funcionar...
Oh Auriol! Estamos lixados...


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

É preciso ter RS232 Data Logger (freeware) ligado, para fazer "download" dos dados:
http://www.eltima.com/products/rs232-data-logger/

Escolher no Cumulus a opção "EasyWeather.dat" e escolher o ficheiro easyweather.dat na pasta do freeware RS232. Mais nada 

Mais plug and play do que isto, somente o autor do Cumulus adicionar a estação (o que espero que aconteça). Estou a usar a versão 1.9.1, ainda não estou mt dento do assunto do Cumulus para dizer qual é a melhor. 

Ainda preciso de fazer mtas coisas, corrigir a situação dos dados do vento no arduino, adicionar o checksum (não é complicado), compreender o easyweather.dat para tornar 100% compatível com a estação. Erros? Talvez 1 em 200 transmissões, mas não tou a fazer ainda checksum.

@jpproença O Cumulus precisa do Net Framework..por isso é que não deve ser compatível com o W98, talvez com o 2000 já funcione (mas não confirmo)


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2011 às 21:48)

Os dados de precipitação na estação é o total desde que o pluviómetro foi ligado, actualiza os dados a cada 37s. No Cumulus tenho duas opções que tenho que utilizar:

23 - rain in last hour (used as rain rate)

27 - rain last year (used as rain 'counter' to determine other totals)


Como voces acham que deva fazer estes cálculos?

Exemplo: Tenho 1.5mm acumulado, passado 10 minutos acumula mais 0.5mm, passado 20 minutos acumula mais 1.5mm..


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

Boas,

Tens aqui uma série de funções que podem dar uma grande ajuda no teu projecto:

Delphi Object Pascal weather algorithms

http://www.softwx.com/weather/uwxutils.html

http://www.softwx.com/weather/vptools/uwxutils.zip


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2011 às 22:40)

Ora bem, resumindo um pouco a minha opinião sobre a nossa querida Auriol... pelo preço que ela custa e dada a sua qualidade estou bastante satisfeito com ela.

Os erros causados nos dados são absolutamente normais, pois a Estação não comunica através de fios e por isso basta uma interferência para a possibilidade de anomalia nos dados.

O meu pluviómetro tem sido constantemente sujeito a testes com o maior rigor possível para que a dados reportados por ele sejam de elevada qualidade.

O anemómetro foi sacrificado pela introdução de um Radiation Shield artesanal que eu fiz a pensar na qualidade das temperaturas reportadas pela minha estação.

Em relação à consola, gosto muito da interface dela (organização do visor), é bastante simples e com um visual (cor, forma) agradável.

Depois de já me ter desiludido algumas vezes com a Auriol, continuo satisfeito 

Bons registos!


----------



## Estação SP (30 Mar 2011 às 22:53)

O que?

É possivel por os dados da estaçao auriol no pc??
e desponiblisar na net??

Obrigado!


----------



## fablept (31 Mar 2011 às 01:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tens aqui uma série de funções que podem dar uma grande ajuda no teu projecto:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelos links

Mas o arduino é programado em C++, por isso não sei se aplica, mas vou dar uma vista de olhos na formulas. N

Não sei se o Cumulus calcula a precipitação usando o rainfall e o total.

@EstaçãoSP 
Consegue-se usando o Cumulus (tb tem a opção para a internet/Weather Underground), mas neste momento ainda tem alguns bugs..como temperaturas a 235º

Quando estiver pronto eu crio um tutorial.

Se quiserem ver a Auriol em tempo real (podem apanhar algum bug eheh)
http://auriolws.info/cumulus/



@Geiras, a qualidade de sinal importa muito, se tenho o arduino mt longe dos módulos ou junto de WIFI e do LCD do pc, começo a ter umas leituras muito estranhas


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Depois de ter reparado naquela grande diferença entre a temperatura e o índice de calor, do tipo temperatura: 21ºC e Heat Index: 27ºC

Eis que hoje obtive as seguintes máximas,

Temperatura: 26.7ºC
Heat Index: 26.6ºC

Concluo que a Auriol não tem defeito neste caso.



fablept disse:


> @Geiras, a qualidade de sinal importa muito, se tenho o arduino mt longe dos módulos ou junto de WIFI e do LCD do pc, começo a ter umas leituras muito estranhas



Ok...


----------



## fablept (1 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

Vou fazer os valores da precipitação desta forma:


-Total, total acumulado desde a colocação das pilhas no pluivómetro, o Cumulus calcula a partir deste dado os valores acumulados na última hora, último dia, mês, etc..

-Rainfall, vou fazer a cada 37 segundos:
(Ultima Leitura - Penúltima Leitura) * 3600 / 37 = Rainfall/hora 

exemplo:
Última leitura =101mm
Penúltima leitura = 100mm

(1 * 3600) /37 = 97 mm/hr

Acham que está correcto?


----------



## jpproenca (1 Abr 2011 às 18:37)

fablept disse:


> Vou fazer os valores da precipitação desta forma:
> 
> 
> -Total, total acumulado desde a colocação das pilhas no pluivómetro, o Cumulus calcula a partir deste dado os valores acumulados na última hora, último dia, mês, etc..
> ...



Penso que está certíssimo. 

A intensidade de percipitação (mm/h) não é uma informação dada pela consola da Auriol, provavelmente porque com outros modelos de pluviómetros os 37 segundos podem variar conforme haja ou não chuva e, como não é uma informação dada pelo pluviómetro, teria de ser a consola a fazer o cálculo.

Uma mais valia introduzida pelo Cumulus.

É importante que se saiba que a intensidade de precipitação que vai ser calculada pelo Cumulos é-o na base de um tempo de 37 s (um tempo que, julgo, é muito bom para o cálculo deste parâmetro).

... Estou entretanto a pensar que, caso se conclua que os saltos de medição (passagem de uma medição a outra ao fim de 37 s) se mostrem muito bruscos (o salto mínimo pode, em certos casos, ser de 48,6 mm/h), poderá ser eventualmente interessante aumentar o tempo (múltiplos de 37 s) e tomar as medições correspondentes. Por exemplo 74 s e antepenúltimo.


----------



## fablept (1 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

Obrigado pela opinião 

Defini os 37 segundos, pois faça sol ou faça chuva, a transmissão do pluviómetro é sempre de 37 segundos. Pelo que percebi o Cumulus não faz cálculos a partir do Rainfall, apenas indica esse valor...mas preciso de confirmar.

Compreendo o que dizes sobre os múltiplos, vou experimentar primeiro com 37 segundos e depois digo como fica.


Fiz umas alterações no código e desde as 16h da tarde (hora que liguei o Cumulus) que não tenho erro de leituras 
http://auriolws.info/cumulus/today.htm



Se quiserem substituir alguma peça da estação
http://www.ventusdesign.com/shop/

Acho que o pluviometro que está lá é compativel com a Auriol, 26€ com taxas e portes..não é nada caro.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 22:21)

fablept disse:


> Vou fazer os valores da precipitação desta forma:
> 
> 
> -Total, total acumulado desde a colocação das pilhas no pluivómetro, o Cumulus calcula a partir deste dado os valores acumulados na última hora, último dia, mês, etc..
> ...



Olhando para os dados do Cumulus lembrei-me de uma coisa. 

Tens que definir um espaço temporal para o rainrate. O primeiro tip do pluviometro não calcula rainrate. Só podes calcular no segundo tip.

Exemplo da Davis. Tens 0 mm de precipitação. Quando regista os 0,2 mm não calcula rainrate. Se registar os 0,4 mm (segundo tip) num espaço de 15 minutos depois do primeiro, calcula rainrate.

Ao fim dos 15 minutos sem 2 tip's nesse periodo, o processo volta ao inicio. Espero ter sido claro.


----------



## jpproenca (2 Abr 2011 às 02:25)

fablept disse:


> Obrigado pela opinião
> 
> Defini os 37 segundos, pois faça sol ou faça chuva, a transmissão do pluviómetro é sempre de 37 segundos. Pelo que percebi o Cumulus não faz cálculos a partir do Rainfall, apenas indica esse valor...mas preciso de confirmar.
> 
> ...



... Estou continuando a pensar, mais o que diz HotSpot.

Não estou certo mas tenho ideia que no caso da Oregon WMR918 a coisa funcionava assim:
- 1.º balanço - o pluviómetro tomava nota da hora e continuava a informar 0 mm/h para a consola;
- 2.º balanço - o pluviómetro contava o tempo T s em relação ao 1.º balanço, fazia as contas 1 (mm) * 3600 (s) / T (s) e informava a consola do resultado na transmissão seguinte passando o contador T a 0 à espera do balanço seguinte para novas contas.

(Nota: 1 mm é a chuva necessária na WMR918 para um balanço... sim, a Auriol é melhor e custa menos...)

A Auriol não calcula intensidade de percipitação. Quanto ao Cumulus só sei o que depreendo pela indicação de fablept e parece-me que a filosofia do cálculo é diferente pois o computador não é informado do momento de cada vez que há um balanço mas sim quantos balanços é que aconteceram em cada 37 s.

Se é assim, logo na primeira comunicação de balanços (por exemplo um balanço) o Cumulos (se regulado para 37 s) vai logo informar 0,25*3600/37 mm/h (ou até mesmo 0,5*3600/37 na caso do tal salto periódico conhecido) o que pode ser exagerado por exemplo se a chuva for miudinha e levar muito tempo para a concha laboiçar.

Se aumentarmos o tempo (múltiplos de 37 s) perdemos na precipitação instantânea mas ganhamos na fiabilidade (para o tempo de medição declarado).

Repito: julgo estarmos na presença de métodos de medição diferentes.

Estou só a pensar alto. Mas é um assunto interessante para aferir.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Abr 2011 às 08:02)

Na PCE/Cumulus tambem tem essa média mas nunca me debati a sério com essas medias..mas vou estar mais atento
Assim como o Trend do barometer, tambem tem hpa/h


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 01:13)

Boas

Hoje decidi tapar com fita isoladora o altifalante da Auriol 

Li algures que não deve ser fita isoladora...porque?


----------



## jpproenca (3 Abr 2011 às 13:36)

*ACERCA DO TERMO-HIGRÓMETRO DE EXTERIOR (2)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 720 - página 48)

*FUNCIONAMENTO*

Introdução:
O presente comunicado limita-se a registar, em termos muito gerais, como é que funciona o processo de medição do termo-higrómetro em apreço.
O objectivo é sintetizar o processo, para além do estritamente descrito no manual, a fim de permitir melhor compreender a máquina e as suas capacidades na função de aparelho de medida.

A temperatura e a humidade fazem variar a resistência de, respectivamente, dois componentes inseridos em circuitos eléctricos.

Um circuito electrónico, alimentado por 2 pilhas correntes de 1,5 V do tamanho AA e comum ao termo-higrómetro e ao anemómetro, monitoriza a tensão de alimentação, a direcção do vento, a velocidade do vento, a temperatura e a humidade, e prepara periodicamente pacotes de informação que envia para a consola, via radio.

A emissão é feita nos 434 MHz a intervalos de 31 segundos e, a cada seis pacotes de comunicação, um diz respeito ao termo-higrómetro e contêm 6 mensagens iguais e seguidas, cada uma com a seguinte informação: Identificação do emissor; Estado da tensão de alimentação; Identificação do tipo de informação; Temperatura; Humidade; Chave para validação da mensagem.

As medidas analógicas da temperatura e da humidade são inseridas nos pacotes de informação em formato digital.
A temperatura é informada em múltiplos de 0,1 ºC
A humidade relativa é informada em múltiplos de 1 %

Ao receber validamente cada comunicação proveniente do termo-higrómetro, a consola actualiza internamente os respectivos registos e histórico de máximos e mínimos, calcula as grandezas complementares e disponibiliza no visor as correspondentes medidas nas unidades em uso.

As medidas em ºF são disponibilizadas no visor mediante arredondamento após conversão.

Se for caso disso, a consola disponibiliza no visor a informação de tensão insuficiente das pilhas no termo-higrómetro/anemómetro.

Se for decrementado o valor mínimo previamente regulado pelo utilizador, a consola dá o alarme de sensação de frio.

Se a temperatura for menor que 4 ºC a consola apresenta o alerta de geada.

Durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 pela consola, esta não recebe a emissão de comunicação do termo-higrómetro e anemómetro.

O 'entendimento' entre termo-higrómetro/anemómetro e consola é feito no início de operação, do seguinte modo:
- Ao ser alimentado por energia eléctrica, o termo-higrómetro/anemómetro gera um número aleatório de identificação, que vai manter enquanto a alimentação se mantiver;
- Ao forçar-se, na consola, a pesquisa de periféricos, esta capta a emissão e regista a sua identificação, que vai servir de palavra passe para aceitação das respectivas comunicações.

No caso de existência no ar de outros pacotes de comunicação na mesma frequência, poderão ser necessárias várias tentativas até que a consola 'apanhe' o termo-higrómetro/anemómetro efectivamente pretendido. Naturalmente que não haverá 'entendimento' possível no caso de existência no ar de outra emissão com potência semelhante e operando ininterruptamente na mesma frequência.

A medição facultada ao utilizador não é disponibilizada em contínuo. Há que ter presente os seguintes factores:
- As medidas são feitas pelo termo-higrómetro a intervalos de 3 minutos e 6 segundos;
- A actualização de medidas na consola depende da recepção da informação facultada pelo termo-higrómetro, o que pode demorar até cerca de 8 minutos;
- No caso de falha de recepção pela consola (por exemplo, devido a emissões sobrepostas, emitidas por outras fontes) as respectivas medidas são perdidas mantendo-se as anteriores até nova recepção bem sucedida.

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## jpproenca (3 Abr 2011 às 14:24)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje decidi tapar com fita isoladora o altifalante da Auriol
> 
> Li algures que não deve ser fita isoladora...porque?



Não sei, mas se calhar é para não a afogar (a fita isoladora é isolante). 

Coitadinha, ela até tem uma voz tão bonita; Bip, bip, bip... 

Não merece ser afogada.  Se morrer vamos utilizar o tal termómetro para os fins indicados per Geiras.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

jpproenca disse:


> Não sei, mas se calhar é para não a afogar (a fita isoladora é isolante).
> 
> Coitadinha, ela até tem uma voz tão bonita; Bip, bip, bip...
> 
> Não merece ser afogada.  Se morrer vamos utilizar o tal termómetro para os fins indicados per Geiras.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

Resumindo o meu procedimento, colei apenas uma camada de fita isoladora com cerca de 3cm de largura. O som agora está bem mais suave ^^


----------



## jpproenca (3 Abr 2011 às 14:42)

jpproenca disse:


> ...
> Quanto ao Cumulus só sei o que depreendo pela indicação de fablept e parece-me que a filosofia do cálculo é diferente pois o computador não é informado do momento de cada vez que há um balanço mas sim quantos balanços é que aconteceram em cada 37 s.
> 
> Se é assim, logo na primeira comunicação de balanços (por exemplo um balanço) o Cumulos (se regulado para 37 s) vai logo informar 0,25*3600/37 mm/h (ou até mesmo 0,5*3600/37 na caso do tal salto periódico conhecido) o que pode ser exagerado por exemplo se a chuva for miudinha e levar muito tempo para a concha laboiçar.
> ...



Continuando, e se bem percebi o processo de cálculo do Cumulus, podemos definir a seguinte resolução (incrementos possíveis) na medição para o caso de regulação a 37 s:

0 ; 24 ; 49 ; 73 ; 97 ; 122 ; ... mm/h

No caso de regulação a 74 s:

0 ; 12 ; 24 ; 36 ; 49 ; 61 ; ... mm/h

No caso de regulação a 296 s:

0 ; 3 ; 6 ; 9 ; 12 ; 15 ; ... mm/h

No caso de regulação a 888 s (cerca de 15 min):

0 ; 1 ; 2 ; 3 ; 4 ; 5 ; ... mm/h

Esta última parece 'simpática' só que demora 15 minutos a aparecer a informação, mas também está disponível 15 minutos depois de acabar a chuva.

Atenção: não tenho a certeza de ter compreendido completamente como funciona o Cumulus.


----------



## fablept (4 Abr 2011 às 00:03)

Pelo que tive a ler, as várias marcas usam diferentes maneiras de calcular o Rainfall..como o Hotspot disse, a Davis faz reset ao "timer" a cada 15mnts, na Oregon 928, faz reset ao "timer" a cada duas horas...


@jpproenca

O Cumulus não faz cálculos no Rainfall, apenas indica o valor que disser através no Arduino. Se no Arduino definir 1000mm de Rainfall, o Cumulus nem se queixa..pois a fórmula vai ser usada apenas no Arduino.

Acho que vou definir agora 37s, só para não ter o valor vazio...mas se chegarem à conclusão que o melhor é definir um espaço temporal para o Arduino fazer o cálculo do Rainfall posso tentar fazer, mas neste momento ainda não consigo fazer isso no Arduino.

O RainTotal, é o valor transmitido pelo pluviometro..nem o Cumulus nem o Arduino fazem cálculos nesse valor.

Já arranjei uma alternativa ao Cumulus se quiseres ter num pc com o W98
http://home.comcast.net/~wuhu_software/
É um software muito básico de leitura de dados, mas tb consegue enviar os dados para a internet..


Para resolver "temporariamente" o problema da pressão atmosférica, estou a pensar fazer da seguinte forma:
-Um pequeno software que consegue retirar o valor da pressão atmosférica de uma estação meteorológica à nossa escolha do Weather Underground (no meu caso, escolhia a estação mais proxima de Peniche- Lourinhã)..e fazia os updates a partir dessa estação.

Penso que seria uma boa forma de contornar a falta de informação da pressão atmosférica, pois a pressão atmosférica não varia tanto pela distancia, como o vento, temperatura, chuva e não necessita de updates tão regulares (de minuto a minuto). Que acham?
No futuro hei-de adicionar um barómetro ao Arduino, mas não acredito que haja muita gente interessada em fazer isso.


Outra vantagem de usar o Arduino+Cumulus: quando existe uma rajada máxima na estação, esta regista o máximo por 10mnts e não indica as restantes rajadas se forem inferiores à rajada máxima. O Cumulus regista o máximo da rajada, mas continua a indicar o máximo a cada 37segundos


----------



## fablept (9 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

Boas..

Desculpem lá infiltrar-me outra vez no tópico com dúvidas sobre o Arduino, mas tou com um problema com a precipitação:

X clicks  Arduino ; Estação

4 clicks - 1 ; 0
8 clicks - 2 ; 2.5
12 clicks 3.2 ; 4.0
16 clicks 4.2 ; 5.2
20 clicks 5.4 ; 6.7
24 clicks 6.4 ; 8.0
28 clicks 7.6 ; 9.5

No Arduino tenho a leitura a dividir por 5, ou seja, recebo a transmissão e divido a leitura por 5.

Alguem consegue desvendar este mistério?

EDIT: Já descobri o problema, tinha que dividir por 4


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

Boas
Vou comprar uma Auriol

http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/SID-77C22D23-8E6DEDE8/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_9997.htm

Qual a amplitude da temperatura no exterior? Será até 70ºC?


----------



## jpproenca (9 Abr 2011 às 19:33)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Vou comprar uma Auriol
> 
> http://www.lidl.pt/cps/rde/xchg/SID-77C22D23-8E6DEDE8/lidl_pt/hs.xsl/index_9997.htm
> ...



Esta Auriol é só para temperaturas, à semelhança de outra também já colocada à venda antes no Lidl.

Sem ler o manual não deve ser fácil saber qual a gama de temperaturas para que está preparada - pode ser que alguém já tenha comprado e possa informar.

Também penso que no outro Tópico não haverá essa informação.


----------



## jpproenca (9 Abr 2011 às 19:53)

fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Desculpem lá infiltrar-me outra vez no tópico com dúvidas sobre o Arduino, mas tou com um problema com a precipitação:
> 
> ...



Antes de mais, muito obrigado a fablept pelo endereço do programa alternativo ao Cumulus. Estou a considerar a hipótese de tentar entrar no processo com o receptor e o Arduino.

Com todo o respeito por eventual opinião contrária, penso que este Tópico pode (e deve) incluir assuntos do Arduino uma vez que o Arduino mais o receptor estão a funcionar (no projecto de fablept) como ligação da Auriol ao computador e, mais ainda, como solução inovadora de dispensar a própria consola como intermediário.

... dividir por 4, que é o mesmo que multiplicar por 0,25. Mas o receptor (e o Arduino) já não recebem a chuva directamente em mm (em número binário que apenas tem de ser passado para a base decimal)?

OK. Primeiro é preciso aprender como funciona o Arduino e só depois é que se podem ter dúvidas.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Abr 2011 às 21:23)

jpproenca disse:


> Esta Auriol é só para temperaturas, à semelhança de outra também já colocada à venda antes no Lidl.
> 
> Sem ler o manual não deve ser fácil saber qual a gama de temperaturas para que está preparada - pode ser que alguém já tenha comprado e possa informar.
> 
> Também penso que no outro Tópico não haverá essa informação.



Obrigado, mas quando fui ou estavam esgotados ou nem sequer vieram.
O Objectivo era prolongar a sonda para aí uns 15 metros para medir temperatura de agua de um painel AQS com 300litros
Vou procurar outra alternativa


----------



## fablept (9 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

jpproenca disse:


> Antes de mais, muito obrigado a fablept pelo endereço do programa alternativo ao Cumulus. Estou a considerar a hipótese de tentar entrar no processo com o receptor e o Arduino.
> 
> Com todo o respeito por eventual opinião contrária, penso que este Tópico pode (e deve) incluir assuntos do Arduino uma vez que o Arduino mais o receptor estão a funcionar (no projecto de fablept) como ligação da Auriol ao computador e, mais ainda, como solução inovadora de dispensar a própria consola como intermediário.
> 
> ...



É preciso converter o binário em decimal..o código do Arduino converte desta forma:
http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-from-Binary-to-Decimal

Desde que tenho o Cumulus a funcionar a estação tem sido _desprezada_..apenas olho para a estação para ver o barómetro e para confirmar se os valores tão correctos (em testes)  

Se permitem faço uns updates do código:
-Comecei a adicionar condições para verificar se os dados estão correctos.
-Já tenho o Rain Rate a funcionar a cada 37s (este valor serve apenas para o Cumulus registar o maximo de rain rate), mas depois vou fazer da forma que a estação Davis calcula o Rain Rate, como o Hotspot disse.
-Sobre o barómetro, acho que vou escolher o BMP085 que tem temperatura incluida (assim adiciono temperatura interior), custa 7€, mas os portes custam 18€ Estou à procura de formas mais baratas.
-Sobre o WUHU, ainda não tenho a confirmação que funciona (usa o easyweather.dat de forma diferente do Cumulus), mas vou fazer isso nos próximos dias.

Para comprar o Arduino, tens várias lojas que vendem em PT (mais caras) ou então encontra-se facilmente no Ebay (Arduino duemilanove). O receptor, tb encontras no Ebay, mas encontra-se muitos neste site com portes gratuitos (vem da china)
http://www.dinodirect.com/se-433.92-typeid-0-6011Grid/?cur=EUR 
Vou encomendar deste site uns 3/4, fico com um e ponho à venda os outros pelo preço que paguei+portes.


----------



## Geiras (9 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

*Fablept*, podes meter o link na imagem da assinatura para aceder ao histórico dos teus dados?


----------



## fablept (10 Abr 2011 às 00:06)

Já adicionei o link, na página tens "gauges, today, records, etc".

Mas só ontem às 4 da manhã adicionei as condições no código para evitar erros de leitura, por isso só a partir das 4.30 de ontem é que podes seguir os dados. Mais logo vou fazer um reset ao histórico para ver se há erros de leitura nos próximos 2 dias.. mas é complicado porque tou pouco a pouco a mexer no código.


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2011 às 01:00)

fablept disse:


> Já adicionei o link, na página tens "gauges, today, records, etc".
> 
> Mas só ontem às 4 da manhã adicionei as condições no código para evitar erros de leitura, por isso só a partir das 4.30 de ontem é que podes seguir os dados. Mais logo vou fazer um reset ao histórico para ver se há erros de leitura nos próximos 2 dias.. mas é complicado porque tou pouco a pouco a mexer no código.



Obrigado, assim posso ir seguindo os dados da Auriol


----------



## jpproenca (10 Abr 2011 às 17:16)

fablept disse:


> Já adicionei o link, na página tens "gauges, today, records, etc".
> 
> ...



Deve ser a primeira Auriol do mundo a comunicar com o computador e a colocar dados na 'net'. 

Um VIVA a fablept!


----------



## fablept (10 Abr 2011 às 22:47)

Já consigo receber todas as transmissões de Direcção de Vento e Rajada  70% do tempo que andei de volta deste projecto, foi para resolver esse bug..mas já recebo sem problemas todas as transmissões. Logo hoje num dia ventoso

Tenho tido uns bugs na temperatura e humidade, mas começo a chegar à conclusão que o problema é do meu anemómetro (sensor temp/hum), isto porque à +-2 semanas pu-lo na rua e esqueci-me de meter a tampa das pilhas (nesse dia choveu)..no dia a seguir reparei que o compartimento das pilhas tinha um pouco de água, coincidencia ou não, a partir daí comecei a ter erros de temperatura e humidade (até a estação marca 0%)


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2011 às 22:53)

fablept disse:


> Já consigo receber todas as transmissões de Direcção de Vento e Rajada  70% do tempo que andei de volta deste projecto, foi para resolver esse bug..mas já recebo sem problemas todas as transmissões. Logo hoje num dia ventoso
> 
> Tenho tido uns bugs na temperatura e humidade, mas começo a chegar à conclusão que o problema é do meu anemómetro (sensor temp/hum), isto porque à +-2 semanas pu-lo na rua e esqueci-me de meter a tampa das pilhas (nesse dia choveu)..no dia a seguir reparei que o compartimento das pilhas tinha um pouco de água, coincidencia ou não, a partir daí comecei a ter erros de temperatura e humidade (até a estação marca 0%)



Reparei que há pouco tinhas 0.2ºC 

Tenta resolver isso, seca com um secador onde ficou molhado


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2011 às 00:15)

Geiras disse:


> Reparei que há pouco tinhas 0.2ºC
> 
> Tenta resolver isso, seca com um secador onde ficou molhado



Tenho tido 2.4 ou 0.2, na altura mudei as pilhas, abri a caixa e deixei secar..mas foi mesmo a partir desse dia que comecei a ter erros. Vou ver se arranjo isto..

O mínimo de humidade que a estação mostra é de 20%?


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2011 às 02:56)

fablept disse:


> Tenho tido 2.4 ou 0.2, na altura mudei as pilhas, abri a caixa e deixei secar..mas foi mesmo a partir desse dia que comecei a ter erros. Vou ver se arranjo isto..
> 
> O mínimo de humidade que a estação mostra é de 20%?



Sim, apenas irá mostrar menos que isso se for algum erro.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Abr 2011 às 10:06)

Mas por exemplo, nas estaçoes Oregon, que nao têm ligaçao ao pc, dá para por o cumulos certo?

e ficao dados registados no pc?

mas entao fica a transmitir dados para o pc e para a consola

e nao à intreferencias?

Obrigado!


----------



## jpproenca (11 Abr 2011 às 12:53)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas por exemplo, nas estaçoes Oregon, que nao têm ligaçao ao pc, dá para por o cumulos certo?
> 
> e ficao dados registados no pc?
> 
> ...



Algumas estações Oregon têm saída para ligação a computador. Para as que não têm saída para computador e funcionam com transmissão via rádio, também se poderá equacionar uma solução semelhante: Receptor de rádio --» Microprocessador (Arduino) --» Programa para armazenar a informação do microprocessador num ficheiro adequado --» Programa Cumulus.

E não há interferências com a consola porque o Receptor é só receptor e não emite nada via rádio.

A questão de fundo é programar o Microprocessador, para o qual é necessário conhecer os protocolos de informação que a estação utiliza entre os periféricos e a consola, e é preciso ...saber programar o Microprocessador!


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2011 às 14:23)

jpproenca disse:


> Algumas estações Oregon têm saída para ligação a computador. Para as que não têm saída para computador e funcionam com transmissão via rádio, também se poderá equacionar uma solução semelhante: Receptor de rádio --» Microprocessador (Arduino) --» Programa para armazenar a informação do microprocessador num ficheiro adequado --» Programa Cumulus.
> 
> E não há interferências com a consola porque o Receptor é só receptor e não emite nada via rádio.
> 
> A questão de fundo é programar o Microprocessador, para o qual é necessário conhecer os protocolos de informação que a estação utiliza entre os periféricos e a consola, e é preciso ...saber programar o Microprocessador!


O mais complicado é mesmo descodificar o protocolo RF, mas as Oregon acho que são das estações com mais suporte no Arduino, até existe um software para essas estações com arduino..
http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/

Vou ver se tb consigo infiltrar a Auriol nesse software


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2011 às 02:12)

filipe cunha disse:


> Obrigado, mas quando fui ou estavam esgotados ou nem sequer vieram.
> O Objectivo era prolongar a sonda para aí uns 15 metros para medir temperatura de agua de um painel AQS com 300litros
> Vou procurar outra alternativa



Uma vez telefonei para lá e disseram-me que podem mandar vir os produtos da loja de outras localidades


----------



## Geiras (15 Abr 2011 às 22:32)

Os clones da Auriol diferenciam na consola ou nos instrumentos de medição exteriores ?


----------



## jpproenca (16 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Geiras disse:


> Os clones da Auriol diferenciam na consola ou nos instrumentos de medição exteriores ?



Pelo que me parece, as consolas e os anemómetros são iguais, e apenas há diferença nos pluviómetros, tanto no formato como no próprio funcionamento e emissão.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2011 às 17:06)

jpproenca disse:


> Pelo que me parece, as consolas e os anemómetros são iguais, e apenas há diferença nos pluviómetros, tanto no formato como no próprio funcionamento e emissão.



Obrigado 

Pensei que se fossem diferentes se justificasse as descalibrações dos aparelhos.


----------



## Geiras (17 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

O colega *JPProença* chamou-me a atenção para uma informação que se encontra nas FAQ da Estação Ventus...Eu fui pesquisar e tal como ele disse podemos aceitar uma diferença de 2ºC. Isso não é muito ?

*» My indoor temperature in the monitor for W155 shows too low/too high compared to another weather station or thermometer I have, why?
*
* All electronic weather stations are calibrated after the following procedure: A very accurate thermometer gives you a temperature X. From this given temperature X all weather stations are tested and an inaccuracy on + - 2 degrees Celsius is accepted. That is why two weather stations can both be right even though there is a difference of 4 degrees Celsius between them. If one weather station is accepted with minus 2 degrees Celsius and another weather station is accepted with plus 2 degrees Celsius, you have the 4 degrees Celsius difference. 
        * To compare two thermometers you must accept a difference of 4 degrees Celsius and they have to be located in the exact same spot under the same conditions.

Ventus FAQ


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

Acho que 2º de diferença é aceitável..não estamos a falar de estações profissionais que custam mais de 2000€, uma estação amadora é uma estação para ter uma aproximação dos valores, se queres ter valores reais, vais ter que desenbolsar e bem..

Mesmo a Davis publicou um artigo sobre Radiation Shields em que fazem comparação dos seus RS com o de outras marcas, pelos testes demonstraram que os seus RS tem uma menor taxa de erro, mas não são "perfeitos" por isso tb há uma margem de erro (menor do que a Auriol, certamente  )

http://www.davisnet.com/news/ars_vs_c.pdf


Convenci o autor do software WSDL a criar um protocolo genérico para micro-controladores, ou seja, podem criar a vossa própria estação (um anemómetro da Lacrosse com um sensor de humidade/temperatura da Oregon, etc) e ao programarem o micro-controlador (ex: arduino) com base no protocolo genérico, podem obter os dados no WSDL. 

Já estou a trabalhar no código da Auriol para ser compatível com WSDL, a grande vantagem do WSDL com a Auriol, será a comunicação directa..ao contrário do Cumulus que precisa de ter um software em background para converter os dados.


----------



## jpproenca (17 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

*ACERCA DO TERMO-HIGRÓMETRO DE EXTERIOR (3)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 760 - página 51)

*COMUNICAÇÕES*

Introdução:
Nas comunicações sem fios, a informação é normalmente compilada em pacotes contendo também indicação sobre a identidade do emissor e uma chave de validação.
O presente comunicado limita-se a sintetizar alguns dados sobre o assunto, que vão para além do indicado no manual ou revelado pelo fabricante.

De acordo com o manual, a comunicação para a consola é feita via rádio a 434 MHz
Há notícia de que a portadora da comunicação é emitida a 433,920 MHz
Nos ensaios efectuados, a recepção foi sintonizada nesta frequência.

A comunicação é feita por telegramas com a periodicidade constante de 31 segundos e com duração aproximada de 1 segundo.
Esta periodicidade é indiciada por indicação luminosa e foi verificada com e sem alteração de medições.

Há notícia de que, em cada seis telegramas consecutivos, um diz respeito ao termo-higrómero e integra um conjunto de 6 comunicações digitais iguais e seguidas, cada uma composta por 36 bits com a seguinte informação:
- Bits 1 a 8 – identificação do emissor (número aleatório escolhido no momento de colocação das pilhas e firmado pela consola aquando da pesquisa de periféricos);
- Bit 9 – estado das pilhas;
- Bits 10 a 12 – identificação do tipo de informação (termo-higrómetro);
- Bits 13 a 24 – temperatura;
- Bits 25 a 32 – humidade;
- Bits 33 a 36 – chave de controlo para validação da comunicação ao ser recebida.

Exemplo de uma comunicação (repetida 6 vezes num telegrama):
1111 0010 1000 0000 1111 0110 0000 0110 1011 --» sentido da emissão (bit 1 à direita)
Correspondente informação: Pilhas em bom estado / Temperatura 24,6 ºC / Humidade 28 %

Alcance das comunicações:
25 m em espaço aberto, de acordo com a informação do manual
Em ensaio realizado no início de operação, foi confirmada comunicação estável entre um piso 1 e um piso 3 separados por um pavimento de betão armado e um de madeira.

No caso de falha na recepção, os dados são perdidos.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por afastamento excessivo dos aparelhos.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por sobreposição com outra emissão na mesma frequência.

Observações:
As comunicações foram sintonizadas em receptor áudio com informação digital da frequência.
Os elementos de notícia referidos foram obtidos no seguinte sítio:
http://www.tfd.hu/tfdhu/files/wsprotocol/auriol_protocol_v20.pdf 

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## Geiras (17 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

fablept disse:


> Acho que 2º de diferença é aceitável..não estamos a falar de estações profissionais que custam mais de 2000€, uma estação amadora é uma estação para ter uma aproximação dos valores, se queres ter valores reais, vais ter que desenbolsar e bem..



Agora é que reparei que essa diferença se refere à temperatura do sensor interior. Será que o sensor exterior está sob o mesmo efeito ?


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Abr 2011 às 12:24)

Auriol lado a lado com Davis vantage pro2.

comparação de valores (informal)

temperatura interior:
auriol 21.6ºC, davis 22ºC
valores concordantes

temperatura exterior:
Auriol sempre 3ºC acima do valor medido com a Davis durante o dia,
de noite a auriol marca cerca de 1,xºC acima.
ora a questão do RS...

higrometro interior:
auriol: 77% Davis 74%
valores concordantes

Barómetro:
o da minha auriol não é calibrado à muito tempo, 
há uma diferença auriol / Davis de 3 mbar que é constante, se uma sobe a outra sobe.
(indicia que a minha auriol é fiável, está é descalibrada)

higrometro exterior:
Auriol está louco, nasceu deprimido dá sempre 30-40%
(a pro2 marca valores normais 60-90%)

anemometro : nem se deve comparar... penso que os algoritmos de calculo de valor médio são diferentes, mas os valores instantaneos não diferem muito.

Em breve darei noticias noutros tópicos, mas gostava de deixar uma mensagem ao Geiras, que já passei em privado, e que está em acordo com a do fablept: 
Nenhum instrumento te dá os valores reais, todas as medições vêm acrescidas de erros, sistemáticos ou não. 

Ninguém se deve envergonhar ou esconder os valores medidos pela auriol. Deve é compreender as limitações (RS) e tentar calibrar aferindo os valores.


cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 15:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> .Em breve darei noticias noutros tópicos, mas gostava de deixar uma mensagem ao Geiras, que já passei em privado, e que está em acordo com a do fablept:
> Nenhum instrumento te dá os valores reais, todas as medições vêm acrescidas de erros, sistemáticos ou não.
> 
> Ninguém se deve envergonhar ou esconder os valores medidos pela auriol. Deve é compreender as limitações (RS) e tentar calibrar aferindo os valores.
> ...




Muito obrigado por essa informação que me ajudou bastante. 
Aproveito então para dizer que, vou continuar a reportar os dados apurados pela Auriol, mas se quiserem, tirem no máxima 1ºC à temperatura reportada por mim. Ou seja, na assinatura tenho uma mínima registada de -1.1ºC. Talvez se tivesse uma outra estação a mínima fosse de -2ºC. Apurando a grande eficácia do meu RS que já me foi permitido verificar, a minha máxima até ao momento foi de 31.7ºC. Quem quiser poderá subtrair a esse valor 1.0ºC, visto que consegui descobrir que o erro máxima é de 1.0ºC.  Interessante é eu já ter tido a mesma temperatura no sensor externo e na consola e também comparando com um termo de mercúrio... Por isso é que vou continuar a reportar a temperatura apurada pela Auriol em que o erro varia 1ºC.

Em relação ao anemómetro acho que os dados comparando com no mínimo 2 estações mas que estão a mais de 10km daqui, uma delas dá valor muito superiores, a outra dá valores muito semelhantes. Mas isso tudo depende de localidade para localidade e da sua orografia.

O pluviometro podem confiar nos meus dados pois já procedi à sua calibração manualmente com vários testes gota a gota 

Cumprimentos, Geiras


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:38)

Já agora, pode depois informar também sobre os dados de ambos os pluviometros?
A também da diferença entre as rajadas.
Obrigado


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Abr 2011 às 22:16)

O meu pluviometro aurioliano...    morreu. apesar de ainda mandar uns bits de vez em quando . snif.


----------



## fhff (18 Abr 2011 às 22:32)

c.bernardino disse:


> O meu pluviometro aurioliano...    morreu. apesar de ainda mandar uns bits de vez em quando . snif.



O meu também já andou, por duas vezes, moribundo. Retirar e voltar a por as pilhas, seguido de channel search resultou. Quais os sintomas do teu?


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

fhff disse:


> O meu também já andou, por duas vezes, moribundo. Retirar e voltar a por as pilhas, seguido de channel search resultou. Quais os sintomas do teu?



para ser honesto nem me dei ao trabalho e (despesa) de lhe meter pilhas novas :P porque chegou uma nova estação.

os sintomas era não enviar os dados, e por vezes envia o total de contagem e tem 320mm nesse dia. lol

bernardino


----------



## jpproenca (23 Abr 2011 às 13:15)

c.bernardino disse:


> para ser honesto nem me dei ao trabalho e (despesa) de lhe meter pilhas novas :P porque chegou uma nova estação.
> 
> os sintomas era não enviar os dados, e por vezes envia o total de contagem e tem 320mm nesse dia. lol
> 
> bernardino



O meu pluviómetro da Auriol está 'à chuva' há dois meses e, durante este  tempo, tenho 2 ocorrências registadas.

Na mais recente, verifiquei que o vento excepcional que se fez sentir ainda provoca vibração no mastro (aceder por aqui à montagem) - resultado, 400 mm no dia...
Tenho que rever a mecânica do suporte.

Na mais antiga, aconteceu que o pluviómetro deixou de contar num dia e só voltou a contar no dia seguinte, sem nenhuma razão aparente para parar e para recomeçar.
Verifiquei a mecânica do balanço e o clique do interruptor magnético. Não retirei/recoloquei as pilhas - a emissão sempre esteve no ar sem interrupção. Forcei a recepção (sem resultados) - penso (não há maneira de saber ao certo) que a recepção sempre esteve bem. Só concluo que deixou momentaneamente de contar porque, no dia seguinte, não provocou aumento de acumulado.

Dois meses; duas ocorrências (e uma não é culpa da Auriol). Não está mau.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

jpproenca disse:


> Dois meses; duas ocorrências (e uma não é culpa da Auriol). Não está mau.



Proença, e qual outra pessoa que queira ler,

A Auriol tem um excelente relação qualidade/preço e foi uma excelente compra que fiz... há dois anos

tu tiveste uma oregon e percebes o que é pagar sem ter o devido beneficio.

Lamento dizer isto, e espero não ofender ninguém: neste hobbie temos a Auriol, depois temos a Davis.
Não há outra opção.
(talvez a Watson / PCE valha o que custa, mas o tempo o dirá)

quem acha bizarro e errado e não-sei-o-quê na Auriol tem de perceber o que pagou por ela. 

cps


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 22:56)

c.bernardino disse:


> quem acha bizarro e errado e não-sei-o-quê na Auriol tem de perceber o que pagou por ela.



Ora nem mais! Se queremos algo bom, Davis. Se queremos algo barato e que valha a pena, Auriol, visto que é uma estação com uma boa relação qualidade/preço.

A estação tem alguns defeitos etc. mas pelo preço que paguei por ela não me posso queixar.

Viva as Auriol's


----------



## Estação SP (23 Abr 2011 às 23:17)

Geiras disse:


> Ora nem mais! Se queremos algo bom, Davis. Se queremos algo barato e que valha a pena, Auriol.
> 
> A estação tem alguns defeitos etc. mas pelo preço que paguei por ela não me posso queixar.
> 
> Viva as Auriol's



Sim tem defeitos mas até conceguimos corrigilos, com algum cuidado e paciencia

Descobri uma coisa nova..

nas instruçoes da auriol diz que só atinge vento até aos 108km/h
mas a estaçao regista até aos 50m/s que é o mesmo que 180km/h se o vento soprar mais que 180Km/h ela vai continuar a dizer 180Km/h na consola mas nao está.. 

isto acontece o memso com a humidade o que ristitar menos que 20% vai continuar a parecer que está 20% mas nao está..

podem consultar no manual de instruçoes na página 45 no inicio

nao sei se me fiz entender..


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Geiras disse:


> Ora nem mais! Se queremos algo bom, Davis. Se queremos algo barato e que valha a pena, Auriol, visto que é uma estação com uma boa relação qualidade/preço.
> 
> A estação tem alguns defeitos etc. mas pelo preço que paguei por ela não me posso queixar.
> 
> Viva as Auriol's



Não são só as Davis que são boas, as Oregons de alta gama e as PCE's de gama média e low-cost?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Abr 2011 às 23:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não são só as Davis que são boas, as Oregons de alta gama e as PCE's de gama média e low-cost?



Nem é preciso ser Oregons alta gama, basta uma oregon normal, já ser bom.


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

Estação SP disse:


> Sim tem defeitos mas até conceguimos corrigilos, com algum cuidado e paciencia
> 
> Descobri uma coisa nova..
> 
> ...




Se a humidade for a baixo dos 20%, a Auriol mostra 20%. Em relação ao vento não sei, ha colegas que dizem ja ter tido rajadas superiores a 108km/h, isto se não foi nenhum erro.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

Geiras disse:


> Se a humidade for a baixo dos 20%, a Auriol mostra 20%. Em relação ao vento não sei, ha colegas que dizem ja ter tido rajadas superiores a 108km/h, isto se não foi nenhum erro.




quando dá erro a estaçao costuma aparecer rajadas de 180km/h foi o que me já aconteceu duas vezes

mas regista vento superior a 108 Km/h apartir dos 50m/s que corresponde a 180Km/h é que já nao regista mais e indica 180Km/h

Podes ver isso no manual de instruçoes na página 45

Valores de medição acima dos limites superiores:
-Temperatura interior superior a 50ºC: HH.H
-Temperatura exterior superior a 70ºC: HH.H
-Humidade superior a 99%: 99%
-Pressão atmosférica superior a 1050hPa: 1050hPa
-Heat Index superior a 60ºC: HH.H
-Dew Point superior a 60ºC: HH.H
-Wind Chill superior a 60ºC: HH.H
-Quantidade de chuva superior a 9999mm: HHH
-Velocidade do vento superior a 50m/s: 50m/s


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 12:21)

Estação SP disse:


> nas instruçoes da auriol diz que só atinge vento até aos 108km/h
> mas a estaçao regista até aos 50m/s que é o mesmo que 180km/h se o vento soprar mais que 180Km/h ela vai continuar a dizer 180Km/h na consola mas nao está.



Parece-me a mim que os 108 são gaffe no manual, onde deveria aparecer 180. 50m/s equivalem aos 180km/h.



SpiderVV disse:


> Não são só as Davis que são boas, as Oregons de alta gama e as PCE's de gama média e low-cost?



O ser "bom" é muito relativo. Se queres apenas ter dados meramente informativos sem grande precisão todas são boas. Se queres ter ligação ao PC todas são boas menos a Auriol. Se queres ter um histórico fiável e poucas dores de cabeça, só as Davis são boas.

Continuo a achar a PCE uma estação muito atractiva pelas suas funcionalidades em relação ao preço.



andres disse:


> Nem é preciso ser Oregons alta gama, basta uma oregon normal, já ser bom.



Oregon gama alta e Oregon normal? Como já referi há algum tempo, a Oregon encontra-se neste momento numa gama de preços complicada. Não vale o que se paga a mais em relação à PCE, nem a qualidade se aproxima da Davis.

É "perigoso" dizer que tanto as Davis como a Oregon de gama alta são boas. "Perigoso" porque Davis é uma coisa e Oregon é outra. E acreditem, são muito diferentes.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2011 às 12:27)

HotSpot disse:


> Parece-me a mim que os 108 são gaffe no manual, onde deveria aparecer 180. 50m/s equivalem aos 180km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, mas não me estava a referir a preços, apenas á qualidade .


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 15:25)

andres disse:


> Claro, mas não me estava a referir a preços, apenas á qualidade .



Pior ainda. 
A qualidade é incomparável !!!
Eu tinha lido isso mas só quando instalei a pro2 é que percebi, senti, a diferença. Aquilo é feito para durar, tudo é bem pensado e concebido de forma operacional, há cuidado nos pormenores, já para não falar nos materiais.

e hoje tens uma davis em portugal, já com weatherlink, portes e tudo por 4oo e muito euros. É muito dinheiro, eu sei, mas acaba por ser mais barato. 
Vou parar por aqui, pois estou a ficar off topic.

barato, mas que vai funcionando é a auriol! durou-me dois anos e só ai me deu problemas intermitentes no pluviometro.

caro, é uma EM de marca intermédia que te custa 200, te dá dores de cabeça e perda de dados (normalmente nas piores alturas), e dura-te 1/5 do que dura uma Davis.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 15:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> e hoje tens uma davis em portugal, já com weatherlink, portes e tudo por 4oo e muito euros. É muito dinheiro, eu sei, mas acaba por ser mais barato.



Importada dos EUA só pode


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 15:46)

andres disse:


> Claro, mas não me estava a referir a preços, apenas á qualidade .



Só mesmo os preços são comparáveis porque a qualidade não é.



c.bernardino disse:


> Eu tinha lido isso mas só quando instalei a pro2 é que *percebi, senti*, a diferença.



Esta frase do Bernardino diz tudo. Podem pensar que os afortunados donos da Davis exageram quanto à qualidade da estação.

Em PM's que troquei com ele ainda estava receoso se valia a pena pagar tantos € pela Davis. Mas ele agora já "percebeu e sentiu" que fez uma grande compra.

A Davis vale muitos mais €€€ que o que se paga por ela.


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> (...)
> 
> caro, é uma EM de marca intermédia que te custa 200, te dá dores de cabeça e perda de dados (normalmente nas piores alturas), e dura-te 1/5 do que dura uma Davis.
> 
> ...



200 euros uma auriol!  Onde? Eu já as vi a 50 Euros nos Lidl...

Com esse dinheiro compras uma PCE ou clones! 

Abraço.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 16:17)

actioman disse:


> 200 euros uma auriol!  Onde? Eu já as vi a 50 Euros nos Lidl...
> 
> Com esse dinheiro compras uma PCE ou clones!
> 
> Abraço.



Ele quando fala em 200€ não se está a referir às Auriol, mas sim às Oregon e outras na mesma gama de preços.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 16:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Importada dos EUA só pode



Mário, se calhar está enganado.

http://www.wetterladen24.de/sparpak...unbnd6&usg=ALkJrhjKW2eqzOrNhhO7o-FL5mgI8Cu4SQ

mas eu também me enganei, pois os portes não estão incluidos. 

Teremos de continuar esta discução elsewhere.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 16:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Ele quando fala em 200€ não se está a referir às Auriol, mas sim às Oregon e outras na mesma gama de preços.



exactamente, referia-me à gama média (oregon Lacrosse), mas se alguém quiser mostro sites com "auriol" e cento e tal euros.

Por isso acho que a auriol é boa, muito boa para quem se quer iniciar, perceber como funciona a instrumentação, os problemas da colocação do anemometro, a necessidade de montagem estavel do pluviomentro, ... por 50 euros! 

abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 16:53)

c.bernardino disse:


> http://www.wetterladen24.de/sparpak...unbnd6&usg=ALkJrhjKW2eqzOrNhhO7o-FL5mgI8Cu4SQ



O link não dá.

Pelo que tive a ver não há nenhuma Davis tirando a VUE (que tá bem barata nesse site), abaixo dos 479,95€ e é cabelada o que é chato, isto pra mim, é tudo uma questão de escolha e condições de instalação para quem a adquire.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 19:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> O link não dá.
> 
> Pelo que tive a ver não há nenhuma Davis tirando a VUE (que tá bem barata nesse site), abaixo dos 479,95€ e é cabelada o que é chato, isto pra mim, é tudo uma questão de escolha e condições de instalação para quem a adquire.



Mário,

link

http://www.wetterladen24.de/sparpaket-davis-vue-und-weatherlink-usb-p-1497.html

eu estava a referir-me a uma Davis, nunca disse que era uma pro2!
Pel que sei, li, contaram-me etc, a Vantage Vue tem a mesma qualidade de fabrico, materiais que a pro2.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 01:31)

Antes de ontem fui me embora e esqueci-me deste tópico.

Já foi tudo dito. Não se pode comparar a relação qualidade/preço de uma Davis com uma Oregon, ainda que esta seja de alta gama. Se a próxima não for Davis devido ao preço, há-de ser uma PCE. E não quero ofender ninguém, não estou a dizer que as outras marcas não sejam boas, simplesmente nao daria por elas o preço que pedem.


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 15:52)

aqui está a minha estaçao, com o RS artesanal feito por mim no entanto tem registado valores da temperatura muito proximos

aumentei a torre com um tubo de 2,5metros mas fiz mal a torre abana muito e tem escoras mais em baixo

vou é passa lo para o sitio da chaminé e por um tubo de 3,5 metros e fica o anemometro a +- nos 8,5 metros

e o RS fica a 1,5 ou 2 metros do telhado


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2011 às 16:31)

Estação SP disse:


> aqui está a minha estaçao, com o RS artesanal feito por mim no entanto tem registado valores da temperatura muito proximos
> 
> aumentei a torre com um tubo de 2,5metros mas fiz mal a torre abana muito e tem escoras mais em baixo
> 
> ...



Colocar o anemometro a 8,5m é óptimo!!!
óptimo tb é teres tirado o termometro da sua caixinha, e passar para baixo, colocando dentro de um RS.

Tem é atenção a essa torre. Se abanar é o menos, se cair e fizer estragos a responsabilidade é grande. E depois estas coisa tendem a cair, exactamente nos momentos mais importantes: ventanias.
Força, continua a melhorar isso.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

Colocar espias pelo menos a partir da "união" dos 2 mastros já seria uma segurança, no entanto esta depende do material usado nessa união e estive a tentar perceber na imagem o que é que a suporta mas não consegui..., de qualquer forma o que os meus olhos tentam ver não me parece muito seguro!
A Gafanha da Nazaré ainda que não esteja tão junto à costa também não está nada longe, é uma zona plana e ao que conheço de toda essa região, é por natureza ventosa devido à sua já grande exposição ao oceano!
Seria portanto bom examinar melhor essa união e depois então passar à aplicação de espias. 
Já agora, esses pratinhos, são bons?


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 22:14)

pois eu sei , a responsablidade é grande se cair

mas só fiz isto para ver se ficava seguro, mas abana muito vou passa lo para o cito da chaminé onde já esteve mas com um tubo de 2 metros, mas agora vou por um tubo de 3,5 metros para ficar da altura de cume de uma casa a Oeste e vou colocar um cabo de aço a escora lo e fica +- a 8,5 metros


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 22:15)

joseoliveira disse:


> Colocar espias pelo menos a partir da "união" dos 2 mastros já seria uma segurança, no entanto esta depende do material usado nessa união e estive a tentar perceber na imagem o que é que a suporta mas não consegui..., de qualquer forma o que os meus olhos tentam ver não me parece muito seguro!
> A Gafanha da Nazaré ainda que não esteja tão junto à costa também não está nada longe, é uma zona plana e ao que conheço de toda essa região, é por natureza ventosa devido à sua já grande exposição ao oceano!
> Seria portanto bom examinar melhor essa união e depois então passar à aplicação de espias.
> Já agora, esses pratinhos, são bons?



no entanto tem registado valores muito parcidos (: com este RS


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Estação SP disse:


> aqui está a minha estaçao, com o RS artesanal feito por mim no entanto tem registado valores da temperatura muito proximos
> 
> aumentei a torre com um tubo de 2,5metros mas fiz mal a torre abana muito e tem escoras mais em baixo
> 
> ...



Parabéns por conseguires separar o sensor do anemómetro e pela instalação.

Venham de lá esses dados


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Geiras disse:


> Parabéns por conseguires separar o sensor do anemómetro e pela instalação.
> 
> Venham de lá esses dados



Obrigado!

tá é com um problema vou ter de mudar de sitio porque ali vasta soprar 20 km/h começa logo a abanar e é muito prigoso nao tá muito bem seguro e pode me cair no chao

vou é coloca lo na chaminé com um poste de 3,5 qunado comprar


----------



## Estação SP (25 Abr 2011 às 23:15)

Quem é que em pode ajudar a calibrar o pluvimetro da Auriol??

quantos ml é que preciso de por para me dar 10mm??

Obrigado!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 00:51)

Estação SP disse:


> mas só fiz isto para ver se ficava seguro, mas abana muito vou passá-lo para o cito da chaminé onde já esteve mas com um tubo de 2 metros, mas agora vou por um tubo de 3,5 metros para ficar da altura de cume de uma casa a Oeste e vou colocar um cabo de aço a escora lo e fica +- a 8,5 metros



Assim já ficará com outras condições.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Abr 2011 às 14:23)

aqui se encontra o esboço da instalaçao defenitiva da estaçao metreologica









o pluvimetro encontra se do lado direito fixo com um arame naquele poste e está a distançia de 30 cm e o anemomtro e o RS na torre opé da chaminé


e vai ter um cado de aço desde o tubo até ao cume do telhado

O Norte ali na rosa dos ventos fica para nós


----------



## jpproenca (26 Abr 2011 às 14:49)

Estação SP disse:


> Quem é que em pode ajudar a calibrar o pluvimetro da Auriol??
> 
> quantos ml é que preciso de por para me dar 10mm??
> 
> Obrigado!



Depende do histórico já acumulado pelo pluviómetro.
Tirando as pilhas e voltando a colocar (histórico a zero), colocando (devagarinho...) 90 ml (noventa mililitros) de água na boca do pluviómetro, a concha deve dar 36 balanços e a consola deve indicar 10,0 mm.

Cada 2,5 ml deve provocar um balanço, mas estes 2,5 ml são uma média porque depende do balanço ser para um lado ou para o outro e depende de ter ficado ou não alguma gota do outro lado, etc.

Os 90 ml devem ser medidos com algum rigor.

Se o histórico já contado pelo pluviómetro não for zero, poderá haver diferença de 0,25 mm na leitura porque o pluviómetro, de vez em quando, informa um balanço extra para adaptar as suas características de medida às características de informação da consola. É que, nos vários clones, a consola é a mesma mas os pluviómetros não são todos iguais.

Mais informação aqui.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Abr 2011 às 17:22)

jpproenca disse:


> Depende do histórico já acumulado pelo pluviómetro.
> Tirando as pilhas e voltando a colocar (histórico a zero), colocando (devagarinho...) 90 ml (noventa mililitros) de água na boca do pluviómetro, a concha deve dar 36 balanços e a consola deve indicar 10,0 mm.
> 
> Cada 2,5 ml deve provocar um balanço, mas estes 2,5 ml são uma média porque depende do balanço ser para um lado ou para o outro e depende de ter ficado ou não alguma gota do outro lado, etc.
> ...





entao no pode ser num dia que nao choveu e eu fazer o teste?

mas só concigo medir em cl por isso 9cl vao me dar 10,0mm , e posso confiar nos dados?

é que eu fiz 10cl está para 10mm mas está mal certo?


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 20:53)

Estação SP disse:


>



Uma sugestão: Só terias a ganhar se colocasses o protector com o sensor um pouco mais acima de 1,5m, claro que isto é um esboço e pode enganar muito, mas se a chaminé se apresentar pouco abaixo e se houver espaço suficiente no mastro até ao anemómetro penso que seria o ideal. No fundo trata-se de maximizar as condições que poderás ter.


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2011 às 21:46)

Estação SP disse:


> Quem é que em pode ajudar a calibrar o pluvimetro da Auriol??
> 
> quantos ml é que preciso de por para me dar 10mm??
> 
> Obrigado!



Como já te tinha explicado, visto que a área apurada por um colega aqui do fórum é de aproximadamente 9400cm2 (já que a abertura do nosso pluviómetro não é perfeita teve de ser medida com papel milimétrico). 

Para te dar 10mm precisas de 94ml. Talvez seja mais facil fazeres o teste com 100ml que te terá de dar na Auriol 10.5mm ou 10.7mm, mais especificamente (10.64mm).

Já agora, o pluviómetro precisa de estar fixo para não haverem oscilações na báscula e também precisa de estar nivelado. Há uns tempos surgiram dúvidas quanto ao meu pluviometro estar num local desnivelado, cá vão as provas de que o pluviometro está nivelado e por vezes o que parece não é


----------



## Estação SP (26 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

Obrigado!

já percebi arredonda se isso a 10mm, já tá tudo esclarecido


convem pores uns parafusos a fixar o pluvimetro ou celicone

eu coloquei um arame e depois fica seguro no poste e nunca o vi fora do citio


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2011 às 23:08)

Estação SP disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> já percebi arredonda se isso a 10mm, já tá tudo esclarecido
> 
> ...



O pluviometro está bem fixo 
10mm para 10.7mm ainda é uma diferença um pouco acentuada. Se formos a fazer as contas, ao fim de um mês já viste a quantidade de mm que se tem a menos? e ao fim de 1 ano ?...

ps: não cites as imagens, visto que estão na mesma página e isso ocupa lugar e torna-se mais confuso a leitura do tópico


----------



## Estação SP (26 Abr 2011 às 23:14)

Geiras disse:


> O pluviometro está bem fixo
> 10mm para 10.7mm ainda é uma diferença um pouco acentuada. Se formos a fazer as contas, ao fim de um mês já viste a quantidade de mm que se tem a menos? e ao fim de 1 ano ?...
> 
> ps: não cites as imagens, visto que estão na mesma página e isso ocupa lugar e torna-se mais confuso a leitura do tópico




vou fazer os máximos para medir 90ml ou 94ml e dar me 10mm ou entao por 100ml e dar me 10,7, vai sempre haver um erro minimo..

o meu erro ocurria ea com tinha ja valores grandes na precepitaçao secalhar é mesmo só um jeitinho que tenho de dar nos parafusos

p.s: pois tens razao para a proxima isso nao acontece , mas quando for texto posso citar


----------



## Geiras (26 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Estação SP disse:


> vou fazer os máximos para medir 90ml ou 94ml e dar me 10mm ou entao por 100ml e dar me 10,7, vai sempre haver um erro minimo..
> 
> o meu erro ocurria ea com tinha ja valores grandes na precepitaçao secalhar é mesmo só um jeitinho que tenho de dar nos parafusos
> 
> p.s: pois tens razao para a proxima isso nao acontece , mas quando for texto posso citar



Podes até editar o outro em que as citaste 

Relembro que deverás deitar a água quase gota a gota para dentro do pluviometro, se poderes usa uma pipeta ou uma proveta com uma boa precisão para fazeres os testes.


----------



## Estação SP (26 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

pois eu sei..

Entao e axas que com este esboço que eu fiz na página anterior  está bom?

é desta maneira que a estaçao vai ficar quando tiver o tubo de 3,5 metros


se alguma coisa estiver mal diz algo
para depois eu corriguir quando for a instalar


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Se te referes à foto onde surge o RS já a uma boa distância da superfície mais próxima, parece-me o ideal.
Depende muito das circunstâncias mas a distância de 1,5m pode-se considerar o valor mínimo, daí para cima é só melhorar as condições de instalação.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

acontece é uma coisa estranha quando o sol incide no RS a humidade deche e anda nos 25% enquanto a outra estaçao perto de minha casa anda nos 45%

e quando o vento entra no RS tem a tendência a arrefecer mas em 5 minutos pode descer 0.5ºC no pode??

e secalhar é com com a vonto que o higrometro fica seco e da em valores de 25 e 20%

até porque eu já tirei o primeiro prato(em baixo) em que eu posso ver o higro-termometro e nao se vem claridade nenhuma a passar e meti lá a mao e estava uma temperatura razoavel, até porque as temperaturas têm coincidido mais ou menos com a outra estaçao a humidade é que nao, mas durante a noite já fica tudo bem outra vez


----------



## jpproenca (30 Abr 2011 às 11:45)

*ACERCA DO TERMO-HIGRÓMETRO DE EXTERIOR (4)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 788 - página 53)

*PRECISÃO*

Introdução:
Para uma avaliação sustentável da precisão em apreço, tornar-se-ia necessário um conjunto de ensaios cobrindo a gama de temperaturas e humidades para as quais os sensores estão previstos, e utilizando instrumentos de comparação com adequada precisão.
O presente comunicado limita-se, no entanto, a relatar um único ensaio em situação real e comparação estatística, de forma a facultar indícios de enquadramento numa gama expectável de precisão.

Precisão expectável para as temperaturas:
+/-1 ºC para 0 a 40 ºC <> +/-2 ºC para inferior a 0 ºC e superior a 40 ºC

Precisão expectável para as humidades:
+/-6 % para 40 a 80 % <> +/-7 % para inferior a 40 % e superior a 80 %

A precisão expectada é sugerida no pressuposto de tecnologia equivalente à de outras estações disponíveis no mercado e enquadráveis macroscopicamente na mesma gama.

Ensaio de comparação com leituras de 10 outros aparelhos de medida variados.
Todos os aparelhos foram colocados no mesmo espaço interior durante 2 horas, para estabilização.
Leituras (efectuadas às 16:36 h locais no dia 2011-04-25):
Huger THGR228 #1: 19,1 ºC / 71 % <> #2: 19,1 ºC / 70 % <> #3: 19,4 ºC / 72 %
Huger BTHR918: 21,0* ºC / 72 %
Oregon Scientific THGR228N #1: 19,1 ºC / 68 % <> #2: 19,3 ºC / 73 % <> #3: 19,2 ºC / 68 %
Oregon Scientific EMR812HGN: 19,1 ºC / 73 %
Higrómetro analógico Sundo: 78 %
Termohigrómetro analógico sem marca: 19 ºC / 75 %
Auriol exterior: 19,4 ºC / 78 % <> Auriol interior: 18,6 ºC / 78 %
* Valor rejeitado por se encontrar fora da precisão declarada, no conjunto dos aparelhos Huger.
Média das temperaturas: 19,16 ºC <> Erro máximo da Auriol: 0,6 ºC (< 1 ºC expectável)
Média das humidades: 72 % <> Erro da Auriol: 6 % (= 6 % expectável)

Imagem da preparação do ensaio:






(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 12:50)

Estação SP disse:


> acontece é uma coisa estranha quando o sol incide no RS a humidade deche e anda nos 25% enquanto a outra estaçao perto de minha casa anda nos 45%
> 
> e quando o vento entra no RS tem a tendência a arrefecer mas em 5 minutos pode descer 0.5ºC no pode??
> 
> ...



Com um sensor com essas características, felizmente parece que não são todos, os parâmetros que determinam os valores muitas vezes não reflectem a realidade, a temperatura nessas circunstância normalmente não é muito afectada, já os valores de humidade podem apresentar anomalias sobretudo em dias mais secos, de qualquer forma seria bom rever a forma e qualidade do material do RS porque aqui a culpa não deve morrer solteira!


----------



## Estação SP (30 Abr 2011 às 14:12)

Pois vou ver, e no Verao vou pintar de branco para ficarem melhores

eu tenho uma bocado de plastico grosso onde está o higro-termometro que fica enconstado a um prato e depois leva outro prato por baixo a tapar

tem cinco pratos por cima depois leva o higro-termometro com esse bocado de plastico fixo fica encostado no quinto prato e depois leva o ultimo prato


porque é que dizem que tirando o higro-termometro da caixa ele estraga se mais rápido??

mas qual é a diferença? ele apanha a humidade à mesma tá nas mesmas condiçoes, na caixa tem aqueles respiros por unde passa a humidade

mas eu vou revestir com celicone para ficar proteguido e só fica os sensores mesmo á vista, mas já tem fita isoladora mas para colar no RS fica melhor


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 15:02)

Excelente JPProença!!  

Não houve interferências no meio de tantos sensores? 

Obrigado!


----------



## jpproenca (30 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Geiras disse:


> ...
> 
> Não houve interferências no meio de tantos sensores?
> 
> Obrigado!



Não tenho constatado interferências.

As comunicações da Auriol suportam bem as interferências pois são compridas e repetitivas no mesmo telegrama; é difícil a consola perder uma comunicação, salvo se a interferência for contínua e não por telegramas.

Os telegramas dos termo-higrómetros Oregon são muito curtos. Os do baro-termo-higrómetro é que é mais comprido.

Todos funcionam com periodicidade diferente pelo que, estatisticamente, a coincidência de emissão também é baixa.

Ah, e ainda temos o pluviómetro a ajudar a festa.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

Quase que dava para pôr um sensor em cada ilha


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Abr 2011 às 20:05)

Estação SP disse:


> Pois vou ver, e no Verao vou pintar de branco para ficarem melhores
> 
> eu tenho uma bocado de plastico grosso onde está o higro-termometro que fica enconstado a um prato e depois leva outro prato por baixo a tapar
> 
> ...



Para perceberes melhor verifica melhor o sub tópico: *Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo)*
Desde as experiências aos resultados, está bem completo. Obviamente podes lá postar as tuas dúvidas.


----------



## jpproenca (30 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quase que dava para pôr um sensor em cada ilha



... e ainda restavam sensores. 

Digamos que fui enganado pela Oregon.

Da primeira vez comprei uma estação que deixou de funcionar mesmo depois de ter ido a reparar na garantia à Huger na Alemanha. Restaram os sensores.

Então comprei a outra base que, supostamente, utilizava esses sensores. Nada; como já tinha feito o novo investimento acabei por comprar mais 3 sensores.

Uma coisa tenho de reconhecer: os termo-higrómetros têm funcionado bem. Só os termo-higrómetros. Não recomendo mais nada da Oregon a ninguém nem a assistência pós-venda.

... Mas até o termo-higrómetro sem marca (deve ter sido algum brinde) se comporta mais ou menos igual pelo que os sensores da Oregon funcionarem bem não é nenhuma vantagem de assinalar.


----------



## Estação SP (30 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

Sim mas eu nao me estou a referir à construçao do RS, agora


tou me a referir a uma alteraçao na estaçao Auriol

que é na modificaçao do higro-termometro,

Porque é que dizem que nao convem tirar da caixa o termometro e o higrometro?

Dizem que se estraga mais rápido, entao porque?

ele nao se encontra nas mesmas condiçoes?


Obrigado!


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2011 às 22:27)

Excelente teste Jproença


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2011 às 10:37)

Estação SP disse:


> tou me a referir a uma alteraçao na estaçao Auriol
> 
> que é na modificaçao do higro-termometro,
> 
> ...



Penso que a resposta é óbvia; há casos em que os dois ou o módulo que os contém podem ser extraídos e colocados noutro espaço sem consequências para seu funcionamento, muito possivelmente não será este o caso! Às vezes pode-se perder um pouco a noção do grau de exposição destes equipamentos no exterior face às suas limitações.
A menos que as indicações do equipamento apontem para essa possibilidade (acho que quase nunca...), desconhecendo os resultados, o melhor é não arriscar!


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mai 2011 às 11:03)

Pois se ele for colocado na devidas condiçoes nao à problema e estao isolados com fita isoladora

e como de ano em ano tenho de mudar as pilhas e fazer a sua munutençao eu vou vendo como é que está o termometro e o higrometro

eu até vou por massa concistente nos filamentos de ferro do termometro e do higrometro pode apanhar ferrugem, axo que é zincado

mas os que estao dentro da caixa do anemometro tambem podem apanhar ferrugem ou estragarem se

e dentro do RS está sempre protegido


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mai 2011 às 11:10)

Entao no fim de contas sao aparelhos para apanharem humidade e outras coisa , é para isso que sao para o exterior

entao porque é que dizem que se avariam?

é por perlungar os fios? por serem coisas muito frageis??
se é assim tambem acontecia o memso a quem perlunga se os fios do anemometro


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2011 às 11:44)

Resumindo, são componentes que foram concebidos para uma exposição ao exterior e dele dependem para emitir valores minimamente reais, portanto, tem que haver um meio termo quanto à forma dessa exposição, não demasiado expostos nem demasiado protegidos e uma base para a estabilidade desses valores está na protecção do equipamento fazendo face ás diferenças ocorridas num espaço de 24 horas; as regras de protecção são simples e para que os valores correspondam a padrões específicos (comparando com estações oficiais ou outras de qualidade estando próximas) precisam ser aplicadas.
Quanto a possíveis avarias, com maior ou menor frequência estão muito dependentes da qualidade dos elementos que compõem a estação e muitas vezes temos que proteger certos componentes ou espaços da corrosão.
Poderás ter aí na zona uma agravante que é o sal presente na humidade devido à proximidade do mar!


----------



## Estação SP (1 Mai 2011 às 12:00)

Pois depende sempre da qualidade do material

o sal é o piorio, temos de andar todos os anos a pintar os portoes e as madeiras é igual

é por isso que eu vou colocar massa de concistencia, para proteguer

mas lá está dentro da caixa do anemometro ia acontecer a mesma coisa ia apanhar humidade com salitre

Obrigado por me esclareceres


----------



## jpproenca (1 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

fablept disse:


> Excelente teste Jproença



Muito obrigado.

Entretanto, e como fablept parece já ter regressado de férias, gostaria de colocar uma questão que poderá já ter evoluído no seguimento dos contactos com tdf.

Segundo tdf, está compreendido o modo como as temperaturas negativas são informadas pelo anemómetro à consola. Só que isso não consigo ver no *.pdf como é que é.

Será que fablept nos poderá tentar explicar ou relatar as informações de tdf sobre tal?


----------



## fablept (1 Mai 2011 às 19:27)

jpproenca disse:


> Muito obrigado.
> 
> Entretanto, e como fablept parece já ter regressado de férias, gostaria de colocar uma questão que poderá já ter evoluído no seguimento dos contactos com tdf.
> 
> ...



Ainda tou de férias (matar saudades da bela terra de S,miguel eheh) e pouco ou nada dediquei-me à estação nestas últimas semanas, no final desta semana devo voltar ao "código" 

Pelo que ele explicou-me, trata-se de matemática aritmética "two signed numbers"

000000000011     0.3 C
000000000010     0.2 C
000000000001     0.1 C
000000000000     0.0 C
111111111111    -0.1 C
111111111110    -0.2 C
111111111101    -0.3 C
111111111100    -0.4 C

Um italiano escreveu um código para o Arduino, mas ao que parece o meu código não funciona com ele e o dele não funciona comigo...tenho que investigar mais


----------



## jpproenca (1 Mai 2011 às 20:49)

fablept disse:


> Ainda tou de férias (matar saudades da bela terra de S,miguel eheh) e pouco ou nada dediquei-me à estação nestas últimas semanas, no final desta semana devo voltar ao "código"
> 
> Pelo que ele explicou-me, trata-se de matemática aritmética "two signed numbers"
> 
> ...



Continuação de boas férias e, novamente, muito obrigado. Na semana passada também passei por lá (Ponta Delgada).

A configuração dos números negativos era o que eu imaginava que podia ser, ou seja, 'dando a volta por cima'. Mas assim está completamente esclarecido.

Não faz parte deste Tópico mas estou a imaginar que, com o Arduino, poderia ter os meus 3 velhos termo-higrómetros da Huger de novo com as leituras centralizadas. Mas na net só encontro os códigos de saída da consola para o computador e não os códigos via rádio dos termo-higrómetros para a consola. Vou continuar a procurar.


----------



## fablept (3 Mai 2011 às 00:13)

jpproenca disse:


> Continuação de boas férias e, novamente, muito obrigado. Na semana passada também passei por lá (Ponta Delgada).
> 
> A configuração dos números negativos era o que eu imaginava que podia ser, ou seja, 'dando a volta por cima'. Mas assim está completamente esclarecido.
> 
> Não faz parte deste Tópico mas estou a imaginar que, com o Arduino, poderia ter os meus 3 velhos termo-higrómetros da Huger de novo com as leituras centralizadas. Mas na net só encontro os códigos de saída da consola para o computador e não os códigos via rádio dos termo-higrómetros para a consola. Vou continuar a procurar.



Obrigado 

Acredito que sim, acho que os protocolos desses termo-higrómetros são conhecidos, se os protocolos forem conhecidos com o arduino e o software WSDL podes visualizar mais de 10 sensores no PC. Mas tb posso fazer uma busca, para ver se encontro mais infos sobre o protocolo..


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

Não sei se a pergunta é um pouco disparatada mas as pilhas recarregáveis também dão para a Estação?


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Eu axo que sim que podes, tens é de ter um carregador para carregalas, no anemometro e no pluvimetro é que nao sei, com temperaturas frias e quentes se deitará algum liquido


Entao o que aconteceu à tua estaçao meteorologica? que tinha 8 metros e passou para 7 metros?

a tua casa é de primerio andar ou resto do chao?


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 21:57)

Estação SP disse:


> Eu axo que sim que podes, tens é de ter um carregador para carregalas, no anemometro e no pluvimetro é que nao sei, com temperaturas frias e quentes se deitará algum liquido
> 
> 
> Entao o que aconteceu à tua estaçao meteorologica? que tinha 8 metros e passou para 7 metros?
> ...



Tive a medir tudo com uma régua de 50cm. 2.5m parte de baixo e 3m parte de cima. mais cerca de 1m ou 1,5m entre o telhado e onde ta o RS vai-me dar esses 7metros 

A minha casa é uma vivenda


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2011 às 22:11)

vivenda? mas resto do chao certo?

a minha é resto do chao e tenho um grande obstáculo situado a NNO ou NO

depois com o tubo de 3,5 só tenho esse obstáculo


----------



## Geiras (3 Mai 2011 às 22:12)

Estação SP disse:


> vivenda? mas resto do chao certo?
> 
> a minha é resto do chao e tenho um grande obstáculo situado a NNO ou NO
> 
> depois com o tubo de 3,5 só tenho esse obstáculo



Tem R/C e primeiro andar


----------



## Estação SP (3 Mai 2011 às 22:39)

Entao e só tens 7 metros o cume do telhado devia de ser de 7 ou 8 metros, é o normal nas casas de primeiro andar


----------



## jpproenca (4 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

Geiras disse:


> Não sei se a pergunta é um pouco disparatada mas as pilhas recarregáveis também dão para a Estação?



Não experimentei mas penso que dá para funcionar embora é provável que apareça o alerta de pilha fraca.

Não tenho a certeza qual a tensão a que é accionado o alerta mas as baterias recarregáveis têm tensão de 1,2 V enquanto que a tensão das pilhas é de 1,5 V.

No caso dos sensores externos haverá que contar com a necessidade de maior frequência na troca, pois a energia disponível nas baterias recarregáveis é muito menor que a energia das pilhas.

Em conclusão, não recomendaria tal opção. As pilhas duram muito tempo e, no caso da consola, ainda há a hipótese de utilizar uma alimentação pela rede eléctrica ficando as pilhas apenas como alimentação de recurso no caso de falha da rede.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2011 às 22:40)

jpproenca disse:


> Não experimentei mas penso que dá para funcionar embora é provável que apareça o alerta de pilha fraca.
> 
> Não tenho a certeza qual a tensão a que é accionado o alerta mas as baterias recarregáveis têm tensão de 1,2 V enquanto que a tensão das pilhas é de 1,5 V.
> 
> ...



As pilhas recarregáveis eram apenas para a consola, pois nos sensores externos as pilhas estão muito boas 

Obrigado


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2011 às 12:24)

@Geiras

Porque não usas um transformador na consola?


----------



## Geiras (5 Mai 2011 às 18:46)

fablept disse:


> @Geiras
> 
> Porque não usas um transformador na consola?



Também costumo usar, mas às vezes ando com a consola de um lado para o outro e era para isso que queria as pilhas recarregáveis, ou isso ou começo a acender menos vezes a luz do visor para não gastar tanto a pilha 

(as pilhas de fábrica duraram-me menos de 3 meses na consola)


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Geiras disse:


> Também costumo usar, mas às vezes ando com a consola de um lado para o outro e era para isso que queria as pilhas recarregáveis, ou isso ou começo a acender menos vezes a luz do visor para não gastar tanto a pilha
> 
> (as pilhas de fábrica duraram-me menos de 3 meses na consola)



As minhas só as mudei na semana passada, e com medo que fosse abaixo, que começara a dar sinal de pilha fraca há mais de dois meses. (a minhs estação é de Dezembro de 2009)


----------



## Estação SP (6 Mai 2011 às 15:39)

Como eu tinha dito aqui está a estaçao meteorologica a 8,5 metros, com um mastros de 3,5metros








O RS a 1,50 metros do telhado







O pluvimetro a 3 metros(no terraço)







Como podem ver agora fica mais alto que a casa de primeiro andar do lado direito (vi me à rasca para tirar esta foto)


----------



## jpproenca (7 Mai 2011 às 17:41)

*ACERCA DO ANEMÓMETRO (2)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 616 - página 42)

*FUNCIONAMENTO*

Introdução:
O presente comunicado limita-se a registar, em termos muito gerais, como é que funciona o processo de medição do anemómetro em apreço.
O objectivo é sintetizar o processo, para além do estritamente descrito no manual, a fim de permitir melhor compreender a máquina e as suas capacidades na função de aparelho de medida.

Para a medida da direcção, o vento orienta um cata-vento associado a um provável (não confirmado) conjunto de 4 interruptores que operam sozinhos e aos pares sequenciais.

Para a medida da velocidade, o vento impulsiona uma roda eólica associada a um íman que acciona um interruptor magnético.

Um circuito electrónico, alimentado por 2 pilhas correntes de 1,5 V do tamanho AA, monitoriza a tensão de alimentação, a configuração do conjunto de interruptores associados ao cata vento e a contagem de rotações facultada pelo interruptor magnético da roda eólica, e prepara periodicamente um pacote de informação que envia para a consola, via radio.

A emissão é feita nos 434 MHz a intervalos de 31 segundos e, a cada seis pacotes de comunicação, cinco dizem respeito ao anemómetro e contêm 3 pares de mensagens iguais e seguidas, cada par com a seguinte informação: Identificação do emissor; Estado da tensão de alimentação; Identificação do tipo de informação; Velocidade média do vento ou direcção e velocidade máxima do vento; Chave para validação da mensagem.

A direcção do vento é informada em múltiplos de 45 º
A velocidade do vento é informada em múltiplos de 0,2 m/s

Ao receber validamente cada comunicação proveniente do anemómetro, a consola actualiza internamente os respectivos registos, efectua cálculos relativos à direcção do vento e disponibiliza no visor as correspondentes medidas nas unidades em uso.

Paralelamente, a consola actualiza também os valores históricos máximos e mínimos das velocidades recebidas e, se for caso disso, desencadeia o alarme de rajada máxima programado pelo utilizador.

Cada alteração à direcção do vento, quando transmitida pelo anemómetro, é informada pela consola numa sequência de 4 etapas com a cadência de 31 segundos.

As medidas em km/h, mph e knots são disponibilizadas no visor mediante arredondamento após conversão.

Se for caso disso, a consola disponibiliza no visor a informação de tensão insuficiente das pilhas no anemómetro.

Durante a pesquisa de sinal horário DCF-77 pela consola, esta não recebe a emissão de comunicação do anemómetro.

O 'entendimento' entre anemómetro e consola é feito no início de operação, do seguinte modo:
- Ao ser alimentado por energia eléctrica, o anemómetro gera um número aleatório de identificação, que vai manter enquanto a alimentação se mantiver;
- Ao forçar-se, na consola, a pesquisa de periféricos, esta capta a emissão do anemómetro e regista a sua identificação, que vai servir de palavra passe para aceitação das respectivas comunicações;
- Ao registar o anemómetro no acto de pesquisa de periféricos, a consola regista também os valores de arranque informados pelo anemómetro.

No caso de existência no ar de outros pacotes de comunicação na mesma frequência, poderão ser necessárias várias tentativas até que a consola 'apanhe' o anemómetro efectivamente pretendido. Naturalmente que não haverá 'entendimento' possível no caso de existência no ar de outra emissão com potência semelhante e operando ininterruptamente na mesma frequência.

A medição facultada ao utilizador não é disponibilizada em contínuo. Há que ter presente os seguintes factores:
- As medidas feitas pelo anemómetro são comunicadas à consola com a periodicidade de 31 ou 62 segundos;
- A actualização de medidas na consola depende da recepção da informação facultada pelo anemómetro, o que pode demorar até cerca de 6 minutos;
- No caso de falha de recepção pela consola (por exemplo, devido a emissões sobrepostas, emitidas por outras fontes) as respectivas medidas são perdidas mantendo-se as anteriores até nova recepção bem-sucedida;
- Após cada recepção, a consola demora cerca de 2 segundos a processar a informação;
- A indicação da direcção do vento é facultada mediante sequência de alterações que pode demorar até 93 segundos.

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## fablept (8 Mai 2011 às 14:28)

Boa info jpproença 

Já tenho a Auriol a funcionar no freeware WSDL..





A comunicação entre o Arduino e o WSDL é directa, não é necessário um programa em background para receber os dados como é necessário com o Cumulus..isto é conseguido através de um protocolo genérico (dei a ideia ao autor do WSDL e ele aceitou  ), podem fazer a vossa própria estação com um Arduino ou outro microcontrolador que se seguirem o protocolo genérico, o WSDL irá receber os dados da estação.

Acho que não vou dedicar-me a suporte a mais nenhum software, acho que o Cumulus e o WSDL são dos melhores freewares.

@Jproença, o WSDL agora tem suporte para a Auriol e para os teus sensores de Temp/humid..
http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/Arduino/arduino.html


----------



## jpproenca (8 Mai 2011 às 17:55)

fablept disse:


> Boa info jpproença
> 
> Já tenho a Auriol a funcionar no freeware WSDL..
> 
> ...



Interessante. Muito obrigado. Vou estudar a matéria.


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mai 2011 às 16:20)

*ACERCA DO ANEMÓMETRO (3)*
(No seguimento do comunicado # 868 - página 58)

*COMUNICAÇÕES*

Introdução:
Nas comunicações sem fios, a informação é normalmente compilada em pacotes contendo também indicação sobre a identidade do emissor e uma chave de validação.
O presente comunicado limita-se a sintetizar alguns dados sobre o assunto, que vão para além do indicado no manual ou revelado pelo fabricante.

De acordo com o manual, a comunicação para a consola é feita via rádio a 434 MHz
Há notícia de que a portadora da comunicação é emitida a 433,920 MHz
Nos ensaios efectuados, a recepção foi sintonizada nesta frequência.

A comunicação é feita por telegramas com a periodicidade constante de 31 segundos e com duração aproximada de 1 segundo.
Esta periodicidade é indiciada por indicação luminosa e foi verificada com e sem alteração de medições.

Há notícia de que, em cada seis telegramas consecutivos, cinco dizem respeito ao anemómetro e integram um conjunto de 3 pares de comunicações digitais iguais e seguidas, cada uma composta por 36 bits com a seguinte informação:
Primeira comunicação do par
- Bits 1 a 8 – identificação do emissor (número aleatório escolhido no momento de colocação das pilhas e firmado pela consola aquando da pesquisa de periféricos);
- Bit 9 – estado das pilhas;
- Bits 10 a 24 – identificação do tipo de informação (anemómetro / velocidade);
- Bits 25 a 32 – velocidade média do vento;
- Bits 33 a 36 – chave de controlo para validação da comunicação ao ser recebida.
Segunda comunicação do par
- Bits 1 a 8 – identificação do emissor (número aleatório escolhido no momento de colocação das pilhas e firmado pela consola aquando da pesquisa de periféricos);
- Bit 9 – estado das pilhas;
- Bits 10 a 15 – identificação do tipo de informação (anemómetro / direcção e rajada);
- Bits 16 a 24 – direcção do vento;
- Bits 25 a 32 – rajada máxima;
- Bits 33 a 36 – chave de controlo para validação da comunicação ao ser recebida.

Exemplo de uma 1.ª comunicação (repetida alternadamente 3 vezes num telegrama):
1001 0000 1110 0000 0000 0001 0110 0110 1011 --» sentido da emissão (Bit 1 à direita)
Informação: Pilhas em bom estado / Velocidade do vento 2,8 m/s

Exemplo de uma 2.ª comunicação (repetida alternadamente 3 vezes num telegrama):
1101 0010 0011 0001 0110 1111 0110 0110 1011 --» sentido da emissão (Bit 1 à direita)
Informação: Pilhas em bom estado / Direcção do vento 45 º (NE) / Rajada máxima 7,0 m/s

Alcance das comunicações:
25 m em espaço aberto, de acordo com a informação do manual
Em ensaio realizado no início de operação, foi confirmada comunicação estável entre um piso 1 e um piso 3 separados por um pavimento de betão armado e um de madeira.

No caso de falha na recepção, os dados são perdidos.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por afastamento excessivo dos aparelhos.
Efectuado ensaio de falha por sobreposição com outra emissão na mesma frequência.

Observações:
As comunicações foram sintonizadas em receptor áudio com informação digital da frequência.
Os elementos de notícia referidos foram obtidos no seguinte sítio:
http://www.tfd.hu/tfdhu/files/wsprotocol/auriol_protocol_v20.pdf 

(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mai 2011 às 17:09)

A 'nossa' Auriol está a valorizar... 





Podem ver neste endereço: http://viewitem.eim.ebay.pt/Auriol-FunkWetterstation-3-Teilig-mit-Weckfunktion-NEU/270750705131/item


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 18:00)

eheh compramos as nossas por menos dinheiro


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2011 às 18:05)

Geiras disse:


> eheh compramos as nossas por menos dinheiro



Normalmente é ao contrário, tá alto o preço mas depois desce, a auriol já é diferente 

Mas é bom sinal, para a estação


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

tem me dado problemas a estaçao meteoorlogica, é verdade
com falha de transmissao e está a 10 metros de distância

Está a dar o berro, quando tiver tempo vou desmonta la e ver como aquilo está, é que tem falhas muito frequentes e isso nao é bom


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

Estação SP disse:


> tem me dado problemas a estaçao meteoorlogica, é verdade
> com falha de transmissao e está a 10 metros de distância
> 
> Está a dar o berro, quando tiver tempo vou desmonta la e ver como aquilo está, é que tem falhas muito frequentes e isso nao é bom



A estação é de Dez-2010 ou de Dez-2009 ?

É claro que, pelo baixo preço que custa, não podemos esperar que seja um exemplo de qualidade. Outras mais caras também não o são. Uma vantagem relativamente às caras é que podemos fazer 'experiências' sem a preocupação de a avariar.

Penso que a PCE que Estação SP vai comprar tem precisão semelhante mas vai ser de melhor durabilidade e assistência técnica sem ser muito cara. Se me é permitido dar uma opinião (mais uma) não compre a nova PCE mas sim a actual (que já deu provas e provavelmente entrará em preço baixo).


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 22:13)

Interessante, só a mim é que não me acontecem problemas frequentes com a estação.

Tem estado a reportar às mil maravilhas nos últimos 2 meses


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mai 2011 às 22:33)

Geiras disse:


> Interessante, só a mim é que não me acontecem problemas frequentes com a estação.
> 
> Tem estado a reportar às mil maravilhas nos últimos 2 meses



Eu também não tenho reclamações a fazer até agora, mas admito que possa vir a ter no futuro, por uma questão de pessimismo (e experiência anterior com a Oregon WMR-918).

Até agora só tive duas únicas falhas de comunicação do pluviómetro. Sempre que tiver problemas hei-de reportar aqui.


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

Porque é que dizes paar eu nao comprar a nova PCE?

eu aind anao a vou comprar ainda vou esperar um mes ou dois
até porque já à um menbro do forum que tá à espera de uma WH3080 por isso, depois logo de ve..


----------



## jpproenca (21 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Estação SP disse:


> Porque é que dizes paar eu nao comprar a nova PCE?
> 
> eu aind anao a vou comprar ainda vou esperar um mes ou dois
> até porque já à um menbro do forum que tá à espera de uma WH3080 por isso, depois logo de ve..



É uma opinião. Quando aparece no mercado uma versão com novas facilidades é de esperar que possa ter problemas; daí que é mais prudente comprar a versão que já tem provas dadas, a não ser que se pretenda estar no topo das versões e se possa arriscar. Ou então espera-se um pouco para ver como param as coisas...

Volto a dizer que é só uma opinião.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mai 2011 às 23:36)

jpproenca disse:


> É uma opinião. Quando aparece no mercado uma versão com novas facilidades é de esperar que possa ter problemas; daí que é mais prudente comprar a versão que já tem provas dadas, a não ser que se pretenda estar no topo das versões e se possa arriscar. Ou então espera-se um pouco para ver como param as coisas...
> 
> Volto a dizer que é só uma opinião.



Quais são as diferenças entre as 2?


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 23:57)

jpproenca disse:


> É uma opinião. Quando aparece no mercado uma versão com novas facilidades é de esperar que possa ter problemas; daí que é mais prudente comprar a versão que já tem provas dadas, a não ser que se pretenda estar no topo das versões e se possa arriscar. Ou então espera-se um pouco para ver como param as coisas...
> 
> Volto a dizer que é só uma opinião.



Sim, mas as outras estaçoes tambem vieram assim para o mercado, depois é que houve alguem que teve coragem de compra le e foi contando como ela era, e agora sabe se que é uma estaçao meteorologica boa

Mas tambem ainda nao vou comprar agora e até lá vou vendo se é uma estaçao boa ou nao com opinioes de menbros do forum e pesquisar...


----------



## Estação SP (21 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

Geiras disse:


> Quais são as diferenças entre as 2?



a Diferença entre ela é que a WH1080 nao tem painel solar, a WH2080 tem o painel solar mas no qual carrega só as pilhas, e agora a que saiu que é a WH3080 tem o painel solar que carrega as pilhas e que indica a radiaçao solar e o indice UV


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 00:03)

Estação SP disse:


> a Diferença entre ela é que a WH1080 nao tem painel solar, a WH2080 tem o painel solar mas no qual carrega só as pilhas, e agora a que saiu que é a WH3080 tem o painel solar que carrega as pilhas e que indica a radiaçao solar e o indice UV



E esses valores são muito importantes no teu dia a dia meteorológico ?


----------



## jpproenca (22 Mai 2011 às 00:04)

Geiras disse:


> Quais são as diferenças entre as 2?



Não vi em pormenor mas parece-me que tem um novo visual, alimentação dos periféricos e do emissor a energia solar com medição da radiação solar e ultravioletas.

Ou sonhei ou vi algures que a radiação solar é medida no próprio painel solar de alimentação.

Mas é melhor tirar isso a limpo no respectivo Tópico.

(Mau presságio: Ainda não chegou cá e já está a dar enriço aqui ao lado...)


----------



## Estação SP (22 Mai 2011 às 00:06)

Geiras disse:


> E esses valores são muito importantes no teu dia a dia meteorológico ?



Todos os dados sao importantes, por isso se saiu uma estaçao com essas caracteristicas temos de aproveitar, e ver se vale a pena comprar ou nao


----------



## jpproenca (22 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

Geiras disse:


> E esses valores são muito importantes no teu dia a dia meteorológico ?



Os ultra-violetas acho que não. A radiação solar global até que não é de deitar fora, mas medida em W e nunca em lux.


----------



## Estação SP (22 Mai 2011 às 00:15)

mas no pc axo que dá para aparecer e Watts, é uma questao de ver isso


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

Hum, Estação Sp isso é contigo


----------



## fablept (22 Mai 2011 às 01:38)

A minha estação está a funcionar 24/7 desde o inicio de Janeiro, problemas tenho tido (mt raramente) nas leituras de temperatura, os minimos marcados na estação é de 0.0º e 4% de humidade, mas este problema acredito que fui eu que provoquei ao deixar o anemómetro sem tampa das pilhas num dia de chuva

Mas se tem problemas com a estação, o Lidl dá 3 anos de garantia..e se mandarem para a garantia, o mais certo é receberem um nova.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mai 2011 às 01:41)

fablept disse:


> A minha estação está a funcionar 24/7 desde o inicio de Janeiro, problemas tenho tido (mt raramente) nas leituras de temperatura, os minimos marcados na estação é de 0.0º e 4% de humidade, mas este problema acredito que fui eu que provoquei ao deixar o anemómetro sem tampa das pilhas num dia de chuva
> 
> Mas se tem problemas com a estação, o Lidl dá 3 anos de garantia..e se mandarem para a garantia, o mais certo é receberem um nova.



Eu cada vez que tenho erros na temperatura e humidade (como por exemplo temperatura mínima de 0.0ºC e 3%HR) que foi o que ja aconteceu umas 2 vezes foi por ter a consola perto de aparelhos electrónicos, o que não considero isso problema da estação.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jun 2011 às 14:53)

bom hoje dou me feliz com a Auriol...

a minha Auriol hoje atingiu 51,8 km/h com ventos de NE e E

e a outra estaçao do undergound atingiu só 31,7 km/h
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IILHAVOG2

e uma davis que está na figueira da foz atingiu 54,8 km/h
http://www.meteofig.com/index_wdl_pt.html

Afinal as Auriol nem sao más e podemos comparar os dados com as Davis, só precisao de estar minimamente bem instaladas e bem calibradas...
A partir dai sao uma maquina


----------



## vitamos (1 Jun 2011 às 14:59)

Estação SP disse:


> bom hoje dou me feliz com a Auriol...
> 
> a minha Auriol hoje atingiu 51,8 km/h com ventos de NE e E
> 
> ...



Estação SP:

Qualquer estação em boas condições de instalação pode medir dados fiáveis.

O meu único ponto é: Em que medida uma medição isolada de uma rajada de vento, comparada com outras estações, prova alguma coisa?


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jun 2011 às 20:43)

vitamos disse:


> Estação SP:
> 
> Qualquer estação em boas condições de instalação pode medir dados fiáveis.
> 
> O meu único ponto é: Em que medida uma medição isolada de uma rajada de vento, comparada com outras estações, prova alguma coisa?



Porque é que dizes que a estaçao é isolada?

Entao e porque é que nao devia de provar?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2011 às 20:51)

Porque é uma rajada única e local. Coisa que nunca se compara são velocidades de vento, há muitos factores entre isso. Condições de instalação, local, etc. Até mesmo a localização. Aqui no meu prédio podem estar 40 km/h e ali ao lado só podem estar 20, são rajadas que não se observam em todo o lado. Mas também posso estar errado...


----------



## Geiras (1 Jun 2011 às 20:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Porque é uma rajada única e local. Coisa que nunca se compara são velocidades de vento, há muitos factores entre isso. Condições de instalação, local, etc. Até mesmo a localização. Aqui no meu prédio podem estar 40 km/h e ali ao lado só podem estar 20, são rajadas que não se observam em todo o lado. Mas também posso estar errado...



Exacto. E só podemos fazer comparações com os medidores instalados* no mesmo ponto.* De resto não podemos afirmar nada nem julgar os medidores.


----------



## Estação SP (1 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

Geiras disse:


> Exacto. E só podemos fazer comparações com os medidores instalados* no mesmo ponto.* De resto não podemos afirmar nada nem julgar os medidores.



Pois mas axo qual é o problema é que tem ali umas casas e uns pinheiros e ai faz logo um abrigo e tambem tem a ponte da A25...


----------



## amando96 (11 Jun 2011 às 14:08)

Boas, tenho a minha auriol na secretária toda desmontada, depois de tirar carradas de caracois de dentro dela, quero separar a parte do vento da temp/humidade, a minha ideia é cortar o conjunto de fio coloridos, e meter uma ficha molex de PC ou uma de cabo de rede, para depois poder pô-la mais alta, acho que vou pelo cabo de rede, pois é feito para ter o minimo de interferências possível.

Alguém fez o que eu estou prestes a fazer? deverei ou não?


----------



## jpproenca (11 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

amando96 disse:


> Boas, tenho a minha auriol na secretária toda desmontada, depois de tirar carradas de caracois de dentro dela, quero separar a parte do vento da temp/humidade, a minha ideia é cortar o conjunto de fio coloridos, e meter uma ficha molex de PC ou uma de cabo de rede, para depois poder pô-la mais alta, acho que vou pelo cabo de rede, pois é feito para ter o minimo de interferências possível.
> 
> Alguém fez o que eu estou prestes a fazer? deverei ou não?



Uma posição é assumir que a Auriol tem mesmo o termo-higrómetro junto ao anemómetro com todos os problemas que isso acarreta.

Nesta hipótese, pode tentar-se montar um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro (com os problemas que isso implica para o anemómetro). É o caso da imagem seguinte:





Outra posição é separar o anemómetro do termo-higrómetro. Caso das imagens seguintes:














No meu caso estou a preparar uma solução no contexto da primeira opção mas todas estas imagens foram retiradas da casos divulgados (peço desculpa por já não saber as respectivas origens).

A propósito, seria interessante uma imagem dos caracois...


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Jun 2011 às 15:39)

amando96 disse:


> Boas, tenho a minha auriol na secretária toda desmontada, depois de tirar carradas de caracois de dentro dela, quero separar a parte do vento da temp/humidade, a minha ideia é cortar o conjunto de fio coloridos, e meter uma ficha molex de PC ou uma de cabo de rede, para depois poder pô-la mais alta, acho que vou pelo cabo de rede, pois é feito para ter o minimo de interferências possível.
> 
> Alguém fez o que eu estou prestes a fazer? deverei ou não?



Na minha PCE não é caracois, mas aranhas, até nas pás do anemometro


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2011 às 16:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Na minha PCE não é caracois, mas aranhas, até nas pás do anemometro



Há uns meses abri o meu RS e estava cheio de pó la dentro e aranhas também... 

Por vezes vou ao telhado e deparo-me com aranhas nas pás do anemómetro, eu com "pena" delas tiro-as de lá...sempre à roda


----------



## amando96 (11 Jun 2011 às 16:09)

Era daqueles caracois pequeninos, estavam em todo o lado.

Já tenho escudo de radiação, mas estive a estação montada "temporariamente" num sítio não muito bom, e não quero o escudo a bloquear o vento quando for pôr num sítio melhor.

Acho que vou mesmo separar, mas não sei aumento o tamanho os fios do anemómetro/coisinha de direcção, ou do termómetro/higrómetero.


----------



## jpproenca (11 Jun 2011 às 18:53)

amando96 disse:


> Era daqueles caracois pequeninos, estavam em todo o lado.
> 
> Já tenho escudo de radiação, mas estive a estação montada "temporariamente" num sítio não muito bom, e não quero o escudo a bloquear o vento quando for pôr num sítio melhor.
> 
> Acho que vou mesmo separar, mas não sei aumento o tamanho os fios do anemómetro/coisinha de direcção, ou do termómetro/higrómetero.



Pelo que tenho visto há colegas que fizeram de uma maneira e outros da outra.

Separar os fios do anemómetro deve ser mecanicamente mais difícil (dá mais trabalho) mas penso que, electricamente, será menos problemático pois penso que no anemómetro é só interruptores enquanto que no termo-higrómetro são resistências variáveis e, portanto, uma ligação menos bem feita vai influenciar as leituras.

Mas há quem tenha feito das duas maneiras. É uma questão de respirar fundo e tomar a decisão...


----------



## Geiras (11 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

jpproenca disse:


> É uma questão de respirar fundo e tomar a decisão...



É quase como desarmar uma bomba


----------



## amando96 (11 Jun 2011 às 22:12)

Pois, pensei mesmo em aumentar o fio da parte do vento porque sinais digitais não faz tanto mal interferências, mas aquilo para ver a direcção do vento acho ser um potenciómetro sem limitadores de rotação.


----------



## jpproenca (11 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

amando96 disse:


> Pois, pensei mesmo em aumentar o fio da parte do vento porque sinais digitais não faz tanto mal interferências, mas aquilo para ver a direcção do vento acho ser um potenciómetro sem limitadores de rotação.



Penso que, no caso da Auriol, a direcção do vento é medida com 4 interruptores e não com um potenciómetro. Sai um condutor eléctrico em direcção ao cata-vento e voltam 4 condutores que, conjugados, permitem definir 8 direcções que são informadas via rádio para a consola; por seu lado, a consola define 16 direcções sendo 8 delas posições intermédias relativamente às medidas pelo cata-vento.

Para a roda eólica são 2 condutores associados a um interruptor magnético - aqui acho que não há dúvidas.

Isto é o que eu julgo ser e sobre este assunto escrevi algumas notas aqui.


----------



## amando96 (11 Jun 2011 às 23:49)

Então nesse caso sái sem dúvida o anemómetro, não cheguei a abrir aquilo tudo com medo de partir alguma coisa.


----------



## jpproenca (25 Jun 2011 às 22:49)

*INTRODUÇÃO*

Marca: AURIOL / Referência: IAN 53922 / Modelo: H13726 / Versão: 08/2010
Manual de instruções H13726042010-5

A estação meteorológica em questão caracteriza-se por ser a de menor preço de compra na gama que, além de barómetro, termómetro e higrómetro, também inclui anemómetro e pluviómetro.

A marca AURIOL apresenta-se associada à cadeia de supermercados LIDL e disponibiliza diverso equipamento electrónico, nomeadamente relógios, termómetros e estações meteorológicas sendo esta estação a mais completa das disponíveis.

Os supermercados LIDL actuam na Europa e dedicam-se basicamente a produtos alimentares com uma imagem de baixos preços e de austeridade na apresentação, funcionando os produtos não alimentares como actividade adicional programada. Assim, a estação meteorológica em apreço não se encontra permanentemente à venda tendo, até agora, apenas surgido no mês de Dezembro dos anos 2008, 2009 e 2010 ao preço de 59,90 Euros em 2008 e 49,00 Euros em 2009 e 2010.

A estação é obtida pelo LIDL através do intermediário Milomex, firma sediada na Inglaterra e que se constitui promotor comercial de produtos asiáticos para vendedores da Europa.

Por sua vez, tudo aponta para que o promotor de fabrico na China seja a firma Kingsun, segundo as especificações e quantidades pretendidas pelos interessados.

No que diz respeito aos fabricantes propriamente ditos, não há notícia...

Neste contexto, existe no mercado um conjunto de estações semelhantes comercializadas por firmas diversas e diferindo basicamente na marca.

Há indícios de que o primeiro modelo terá sido desenvolvido pela firma Ventus, a única, aliás, que disponibiliza um termo-higrómetro adicional que a consola suporta mas que não faz parte do pacote de fornecimento base, e uma consola que apresenta a singularidade de retro iluminação em negativo, ou seja, com as figuras luminosas em fundo preto.





Gémeas da Ventus W-155, são conhecidas a Alecto WS-3500 e a Celestron 47009, todas com o mesmo modelo de pluviómetro:




Com um modelo diferente de pluviómetro estão a Auriol H13726, a Balance RF-WS-100, a Hama EWS-1500 e a Meteoscan:




Algumas marcas, entre as quais a Auriol em 2008 e 2009, estão comercializadas sem referência na face frontal da consola:




(Disponível na página 47 / # 692 um índice desta colecção de apontamentos.)


----------



## Estação SP (3 Jul 2011 às 14:17)

Bom eu fiz aquela adapetaçao em tirar o termometro e o higrometro da caixa e por num RS e tem registado temperaturas ma snao coincidem à realidade, pois nets zona por vezes tá vento forte e frio e ela regista me temperaturas negativas nas quais nao estao

vou colocar o higrometro e o termometro na caixa e modificar o anemometro à maneira de ficar elevado a cima e apanhar o vento

vou fazer essa tal manutençao...

axam que fasso bem??


----------



## Geiras (23 Ago 2011 às 00:20)

Boas pessoal 

Venho aqui perguntar a quem já desmontou o anemometro da Estação, para tirar a peça com as pás, basta só tirar o parafuso que se encontra nesta zona ou é preciso mais alguma coisa? É que já o tirei, forcei para sair aquela peça e não sai...como tenho receio de partir...

Obrigado


----------



## fablept (23 Ago 2011 às 00:49)

Geiras disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Venho aqui perguntar a quem já desmontou o anemometro da Estação, para tirar a peça com as pás, basta só tirar o parafuso que se encontra nesta zona ou é preciso mais alguma coisa? É que já o tirei, forcei para sair aquela peça e não sai...como tenho receio de partir...
> 
> Obrigado



Quando desmontei bastou tirar o parafuso que a pá ficou solta. Mas pode ser que tenham colado a pá ao pin (duvido muito)..


----------



## Geiras (23 Ago 2011 às 01:01)

fablept disse:


> Quando desmontei bastou tirar o parafuso que a pá ficou solta. Mas pode ser que tenham colado a pá ao pin (duvido muito)..



Com a ajuda duma chave de fendas já consegui tirar, obrigado


----------



## Estação SP (23 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Boas... eu vi uma Auriol na Praia da Barra mesmo perto do mar, está a uns 200 metros do mar... 
e reparei que já está toda cheia de ferrugem e já tem fita cola por todo o lado e tudo mais, pois os parafusos começam a apanhar ferrugem e depois fica tudo estragado é por isso que meti massa concistente é a melhor coisa, mas tambem à alguns parafusos que sao em inox, mas agora a minha estao já está toda modificada e tudo mais...

o meu anemometro reparei que agora nestes ultimos dias já nao estava  muito sencivel ao vento, desmontei o anemometro lixei a parte que fica um pouco dentro para ter mais folga e coloquei um oleo fininho na parte em metal e no plastico... agora está sempre a rolar

no domingo quando deu aquela trovoada a minha estaçao registou uma rajada de 115 km/h, mas foi mentira
Em casa de minha tia tambem estragou com os cabos da cabovisao... foi prigosa

Abraços!


----------



## fablept (2 Set 2011 às 18:12)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200647801189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Uma auriol já com interface de pc...mas o preço

Basicamente o sujeito pegou no meu/cillo273 projecto do Arduino e modificou-o..acho que ele tinha mais sucesso em vender o interface sozinho, porque com aquele preço encontra-se estações muito melhores.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Set 2011 às 22:26)

fablept disse:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200647801189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> 
> Uma auriol já com interface de pc...mas o preço
> 
> Basicamente o sujeito pegou no meu/cillo273 projecto do Arduino e modificou-o..acho que ele tinha mais sucesso em vender o interface sozinho, porque com aquele preço encontra-se estações muito melhores.



Mas é que é mesmo a PCE passa as palhetas a essa na boa...
E uma pessoa pode por a transmiti la para o pc, eu é que axo que nao chega a compenssar muito porque a Auriol tem muitos problemas e precisamos de os melhorar para melhor e os sensores nao sao muito fiaveis é só isso...

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 23:23)

Os parafusos que vinham com a estação não apresentam ferrugem nenhuma já os que coloquei no RS estão cheios dela, mas isso é o menos 

A explicação para ter de desmontar o meu anemometro foi por ter reparado que quando as pás rodavam ouvia-se uma espécie de areias. Meti um pouco de óleo na zona do parafuso giratório e deixou-se de ouvir aquele ruído


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2011 às 21:49)

Sendo hoje um dia, e por enquanto uma noite de humidade relativa baixa arrisquei-me a meter ao fim da tarde a consola da EM na rua perto do anemómetro.

Eis que ao fim de 2h tenho os seguintes dados.

Estação: 24.9ºC; 28%HR
Consola: 23.9ºC; 38%HR

Erros com a mesma diferença que persistem constantemente entre os 2 sensores...


----------



## Norther (21 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Eu mandei retirar a um amigo que trabalha com electricidade e arranja aparelhos electrónicos o sensor de temperatura e humidade e pus um RS e ate agora estou muito contente, comparo com 2 estações, como a do meteocovilha e difere muito pouco, altitudes diferentes e encostas, distanciamos entre 6 a 7 KM




 


A dias fui ver o pluviometro e desapareceu a rede de protecção, será que foi o vento!? mas na rua não encontrei, tb pensei que fosse algum pássaro que o levasse, tenho que fazer um artesanal, ou se alguém me indicasse um sitio onde pudesse arranjar algum agradecia


----------



## Geiras (21 Set 2011 às 00:36)

Muito bom trabalho! Assim os dados do vento não são influenciados pelo RS!

Que diferenças tens tido entre a tua Auriol e as EM vizinhas nos dados do vento e pluviosidade?

Obrigado 

O meu RS:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258389

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...uriol-weather-station-4173-31.html#post258264

Já agora, bela nuvem na tua foto


----------



## Norther (21 Set 2011 às 19:53)

Boas Geiras olha eu comparo mais com a do meteocovilha por estar mais perto, por estar na mesma encosta embora eu esteja virado a S e a Covilhã mas ou menos a SE. 
Eu montei a estação a pouco tempo e ainda estou a tirar conclusões mas em termos de precipitação o meteocovilha captou 65.9 mm este mês e a Auriol 49.7 mm, alguma diferença mas quando há eventos como ouve este mês com trovoadas é normal chover mais em alguns lugares do que em outros a tão simples distancias como 1km, e tb a encosta onde está situada tem 1330m e a encosta onde moro  ja esta mais saída da serra e a 900m, logo consegue reter muito as nuvens sobre a Covilhã e na maioria das vezes costuma ter mais precipitação que a minha zona.
Em relação ao vento ainda a pouco na meteocovilha o vento vinha de W e na Auriol marcava NW, movimentavam-se sempre parecido.


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Bem, hoje foi dia para testar o anemómetro da estação com uma forma cómica 

Decidi leva-lo a passear um pouco à janela do carro 

O ponteiro não chegou a tocar nos 50km/h (mas andou lá muito perto) e a estação apenas me registou uma velocidade máxima de 43.9km/h.

Sempre pensei que o erro fosse maior


----------



## Estação SP (25 Set 2011 às 23:13)

Mas eu no meu anemometro, notei que nao rodava muito

entao decidi desmontar tudo e limpar tudo e meter um oleo fininho e rodeio, e nota se muito que agora está muito mais sencivel ao vento...

basta ampanhar imporesas para já influenciar um bocadinho...

Abraços!


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2011 às 23:21)

Estação SP disse:


> Mas eu no meu anemometro, notei que nao rodava muito
> 
> entao decidi desmontar tudo e limpar tudo e meter um oleo fininho e rodeio, e nota se muito que agora está muito mais sencivel ao vento...
> 
> ...



Acredite que se o anemómetro estiver realmente a rodar menos irá notar logo nisso


----------



## MeteoSPS (1 Out 2011 às 14:02)

*Estação Meteorologica*

A estação meteorologica do lidl Auriol que custa 49,99 da para colocar dados online?
Andei a procura nos tópicos e não encontrei resposta


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 14:30)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Não, não dá.


----------



## fablept (1 Out 2011 às 16:06)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



MeteoSPS disse:


> A estação meteorologica do lidl Auriol que custa 49,99 da para colocar dados online?
> Andei a procura nos tópicos e não encontrei resposta



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...como-obter-os-dados-da-auriol-no-pc-5651.html

Por +-30€ (Arduino, módulo RF, barómetro), consegues obter os dados no pc de:
-Direcção de vento
-Rajada
-Velocidade média do vento
-Precipitação
-Pressão atmosférica
-Temperatura interior
-Temperatura exterior
-Humidade exterior

Mas se tás a pensar comprar a Auriol+material para obter os dados no pc, mais vale juntar mais uns trocos e comprar uma PCE.


----------



## Marcos André (22 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Boa noite a todos.
Queria pedir-vos ajuda porque o meu anemometro deixou de trabalhar sem explicação aparente. queria saber se ja vos aconteceu isto e se tem cura.
obrigado


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Marcos André disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Queria pedir-vos ajuda porque o meu anemometro deixou de trabalhar sem explicação aparente. queria saber se ja vos aconteceu isto e se tem cura.
> obrigado



Podes ser mais explicito? Deixou de enviar dados?


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2011 às 00:25)

Se o anenometro deixou de enviar dados:

-Verifica a distancia entre a estação e o anemometro;
-Premir durante uns 2/3 segundos no botão "Channel Search" na estação, para fazer uma pesquisa de dispositivos (pluviometro, anemometro);
-Mudar de pilhas;
-Verifica se a luz acende ao pôr novas pilhas e a cada 31segundos (se houver vento);
-Carregar no botão do anemometro (acho que está na parte de trás do anemometro), o anemometro transmite todos últimos os dados de uma só vez (vento, temperatura, humidade) sempre que se pressionar nesse botão. Verifica se a luz acende ao pressionares nesse botão e se os dados são recebidos na estação.


----------



## Marcos André (23 Out 2011 às 10:23)

Pois o problema é que deixou mesmo de trabalhar. Dantes estava tudo normal mas ontem deixou de enviar dados e fiz tudo o que referiam para ver se era algum problema com a transmissão de dados mas não. Retirei-o do sitio dele para trocar as pilhas e e para o ver mais de perto e nada, deixou mesmo de trabalhar, nao acende a luzinha vermelha. nao sei se ha alguma forma de lhe dar vida visto q ja nao posso usar a garantia porque perdi o talão de compra.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 11:28)

Marcos André disse:


> Pois o problema é que deixou mesmo de trabalhar. Dantes estava tudo normal mas ontem deixou de enviar dados e fiz tudo o que referiam para ver se era algum problema com a transmissão de dados mas não. Retirei-o do sitio dele para trocar as pilhas e e para o ver mais de perto e nada, deixou mesmo de trabalhar, nao acende a luzinha vermelha. nao sei se ha alguma forma de lhe dar vida visto q ja nao posso usar a garantia porque perdi o talão de compra.



Txi... sendo assim não sei mesmo o que poderás fazer... a minha continua a bulir sem interrupções


----------



## Marcos André (23 Out 2011 às 13:22)

Vou ver se encontro alguém com alguma experiência neste ramo para me tentar solucionar o problema caso contrario é um anemometro que fica a decorar o quarto. 
Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 18:57)

Isto é só estações a avariar, mesmo outras estações. A minha Auriol sobreviveu ontem ao temporal, não caiu, não voou (antes isso acontecesse ) nunca deixou de transmitir dados e aqui está, na mesma sem avarias


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2011 às 19:30)

A minha também continua como quando a comprei, acabaram-se as pilhas da consola, mas as que estam mesmo na estação e pluviómetro são as originais.
Sobreviveu ao temporal ontem mesmo depois de a pôr 2m mais alta.

Este verão era para ter separado o anemómetro do termo/higro mas não quis estragar o que funciona mais-ou-menos bem


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2011 às 21:21)

A minha tb continua a bombar ate agora 
GEIRAS em relação a estação registar menos o vento hoje comparei com a do meteocovilha que é a que fica mais perto e registei ventos de 14.4Km com rajadas 28.1Km/h enquanto ele 13.3 e rajadas 26.3Km/h


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Realmente devemos ter cuidado quando comparamos vento.
A intensidade e direção do vento varia muito com a orografia, e em poucos km pode marcar valores bem diferentes.

Note-se que o gilmet, camarada nosso destas lides meteo, sério e fidedigno, a poucos km's de mim registou 160 km/h.
eu registeii, cerca de 70 km/h.

Com o vento isso é perfeitamente normal.

Geiras, tens RS no teu termómetro?


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Norther disse:


> GEIRAS em relação a estação registar menos o vento hoje comparei com a do meteocovilha que é a que fica mais perto e registei ventos de 14.4Km com rajadas 28.1Km/h enquanto ele 13.3 e rajadas 26.3Km/h



Óptimo! Obrigado pela informação 



c.bernardino disse:


> Geiras, tens RS no teu termómetro?



Sabia que ias tocar nesse ponto 
O sensor tem um RS caseiro sim, sei que afecta os valores do vento mas a estação esteve cerca de 1 mês sem o RS e mesmo assim os valores do vento eram muitas vezes menores que os das restantes estações.

Eu desta vez não me orientei pelas outras estações mas sim pela força do vento que se fez sentir ontem, chegando a arrancar árvores pela raiz e a partir vários ramos! Pinheiros de grandes alturas abanavam de forma monstruosa, a chuva caia na horizontal e era de facto muito assustador... daí achar os 47km/h de rajada máxima de ontem um valor pouco real... Mas posso estar enganado...

Há muitos membros aqui no fórum que comparam os valores de vento da Auriol com uma Davis praticamente ao lado pelo que os valores são de facto muito diferentes 

Esta estação é um mistério autêntico!


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2011 às 23:08)

A mim é o pluviómetro que me dá trabalho. Não fosse ter um de reserva (copo graduado) tinha perdido por completo os dados de ontem/hoje, ou seja cerca de 53 mm acumulados.

Tenho constantemente 0,0 mm no pluviómetro. Simplesmente não me está a acusar chuva. Já retirei pilhas e voltei a pôr. Já fiz channel search...e ainda nada. Às vezes dispara um valor astronómico de 200 e tal mm. Tenho de mudar novamente as pilhas e ver se resolve alguma coisa. Amanhã, se não chover, vou-lhe deitar água para ver  que acontece. De resto a estação está OK. Tenho de pôr o anemómetro mais alto, pois está a ser influenciado por umas árvores.
Alguém sabe se há problema em instalá-lo num poste de antena de televisão? Não haverá interferências?

Obrigado


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 23:13)

Já agora, também ja tinha visto aqui no fórum dizerem que a Auriol só mostrava a rajada máxima do dia ao fim do dia... etc.

Eu já pude confirmar, que por vezes (raramente) não está quase vento nenhum e é quando tenho a rajada mais forte. Outras dá a impressão que está muito vento olho para a consola a pensar que vou ter um valor elevado e nada disso...até desce...


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Out 2011 às 23:18)

A minha estação está a +- a 160metros do nivel do mar, entre duas montanhas a leste e a oeste, situando-se praticamente no ponto mais baixo dessas duas montanhas mas a 10 metros de altitude do chão e a 2 metros do telhado, em que um deles, virado a sul, teve e tem o declive ideal para não aumentar o vento no anemometro, mas para fazer com que esse vento entre por baixo do RS, o que os ventos ontem foram quase sempre de SE e Sul...daí agua no emissor, mas bastou uma secagem de 2 minutos e já está a bulir, o novo RS já está praticamente pronto
A media de ventos foi de 36,7Kms e a rajada máxima de de 73,4Kms/h


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 07:26)

Norther, fizeste reset à estação antes de obteres esses dados diários?


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Out 2011 às 17:23)

Geiras disse:


> Sabia que ias tocar nesse ponto
> O sensor tem um RS caseiro sim, sei que afecta os valores do vento mas a estação esteve cerca de 1 mês sem o RS e mesmo assim os valores do vento eram muitas vezes menores que os das restantes estações.
> 
> Eu desta vez não me orientei pelas outras estações mas sim pela força do vento que se fez sentir ontem, chegando a arrancar árvores pela raiz e a partir vários ramos! Pinheiros de grandes alturas abanavam de forma monstruosa, a chuva caia na horizontal e era de facto muito assustador... daí achar os 47km/h de rajada máxima de ontem um valor pouco real... Mas posso estar enganado...
> ...



Ainda bem que não levaste  a mal a observação do RS 

Se bem te lembras eu tinha (e tenho) uma auriol.
Tive a coragem de comprar uma Davis e ... tive-as lado a lado. 

Mais tarde fiz um estudo cá no quintal para instalar um aerogerador. E constatei uma diferença de 2 m em* altura *faz diferença na intensidade do vento de uns 30% ou mais!

Realmente, lado a lado, a Auriol marcava consistentemente 20% a menos do que marcava a Davis (isto a olhómetro).

Só há uma coisa com que não concordo: dizeres que esta estação é um mistério autêntico.

Não me leves a mal (nem os outros colegas)

não há mistério: a estação é chinoca e custa muito pouco €€€€ logo não poderiamos ter uma estação exata e fiável a 50 € 
Da mesma forma que as PCE, Lacrosses, e até oregon (Penso eu,) são chinocas. 
Mas funcionam. E algumas bem, principalmente se sacrificares o nome sonante  de Oregon ou Lacrosse e optares pela PCE.
espero não levar  por causa disto.
escrevo só o que me vai na alma.

abraço


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Soube há bem pouco tempo, tal como já referi anteriormente, penso eu, que foi instalada uma Davis a 4km em linha recta de onde me encontro, mas com uma altitude um pouco superior.

Vou deixar aqui os extremos do dia de hoje relativamente ás 2 Estações:

Auriol:  Máxima: 19.7ºC Mínima: 11.6ºC Rajada máxima: 23.0km/h Pluvio: 2.0mm
Davis:  Máxima: 19.7ºC Mínima: 11.2ºC Rajada máxima: 23km/h    Pluvio: 2.2mm

Como podem imaginar, fiquei bastante contente com estes resultados, espero que esta proximidade de valores se mantenha futuramente 

Davis Azeitão: http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A?screen_width=1280



c.bernardino disse:


> Ainda bem que não levaste  a mal a observação do RS
> 
> Se bem te lembras eu tinha (e tenho) uma auriol.
> Tive a coragem de comprar uma Davis e ... tive-as lado a lado.
> ...



Esses testes foram de quantos dias? O erro era constante?


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Geiras disse:


> Esses testes foram de quantos dias? O erro era constante?



os testes foram feitos no verão.
Os desvios NÃO pareciam constantes mas notavam-se mais com maiores intensidades de vento.
Se  a velocidade fosse de 3 m/s a auriol marcava 2,4m/s.... 20% menos.

mas se tivesses um dia mais ventoso a Davis marcava 10 m/s a auriol marcaria uns 7m/s, 30 % a menos.

Isto não foi um estudo rigoroso, estes valores são apresentados como ilustração.

Quanto maior a velocidade, maior o erro.
-----
se a davis está a 4 km, não me parece seguro comparar ventos...


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Pois, mas sempre tenho alguma estação com que me seguir, as outras das quais comparava dados estão a mais de 10km...

Obrigado


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 21:11)

Geiras disse:


> Norther, fizeste reset à estação antes de obteres esses dados diários?



boas noites a todos, fiz reset sim Geiras, mas fazer comparações de vento não é muito certo mesmo que fique a 6 KM não so pela distancia mas tb e acho que muito importante as encostas que nos encontramos com vales e altitudes. Mas fico contente porque os dados são muito parecidos.
hoje registou rajadas mais intensas de mais de 10Km que eu, neste momento ta com 8.5ºC e eu 9.5ºC mas ele esta a 800metros eu a 550m, teve este mês 77.8mm e eu 75.7mm. 
O ideal era comparar com elas lado a lado  assim sim se via né, mas esta a sair melhor que esperava


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 21:35)

Pois e os dados também já foram comprovados lado a lado com uma Davis... 

Enfim, continuarei a basear-me na estação mais próxima para comparar, ainda que seja tudo relativo já é uma ajuda.


----------



## Geiras (28 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Máximas hoje:

Auriol: 20.7ºC
Moita: 20.7ºC
Corroios: 20.6ºC
Setubal: 21.1ºC
Estação de Setúbal a 2 km da anterior: 20.5ºC
Cova da piedade: 20.6
Davis a 4km de mim: 19.7ºC

Agora já não sei mesmo no que pensar da Auriol


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 18:31)

O anemómetro desta porcaria *não presta*!


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2011 às 19:41)

Geiras disse:


> O anemómetro desta porcaria *não presta*!



É mesmo o ponto mais fraco da estação, os dados de vento são um bocado duvidosos..


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 19:49)

fablept disse:


> É mesmo o ponto mais fraco da estação, os dados de vento são um bocado duvidosos..



É que fico sempre frustrado quando vejo rajadas de vento fortes e a estação a dar-me uma miséria de valores


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2011 às 21:01)

a minha estação meteorológica auriol começou a ter temperaturas mais altas a volta de 4ºC ,comparando com outros sensores que tenho e comparando com outras estações da zona. E a humidade ta inferior as outras.
tenho um colega tambem ta com problemas parecidos com os meus.
acho que foram a vida  os sensores da estação.
A auriol até tinha RS. um amigo meu de electronica tirou-lhe os sensores para dentro de uma caixinha com um fio e fabriquei um RS  e estava a funcionar bem desde Março, até a uns dias atrás .
ja limpei a RS que tinha muitas cocas e nada ja mudei as pilhas. Alguem me da uma sugestão, se é que tem.


----------



## Estação SP (12 Dez 2011 às 14:37)

*Estará disponivel a venda da Auriol no Lidl apartir do dia 19.12.2011*

Irei compra la axo eu.. Devido a um acidente que tive com a minha e a parti...
Mas agora vou fixa la muito melhor e vou dar uma pintade la no tubo e fazer um RS em condiçoes...

Obrigado!


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2011 às 15:26)

panda disse:


> a minha estação meteorológica auriol começou a ter temperaturas mais altas a volta de 4ºC ,comparando com outros sensores que tenho e comparando com outras estações da zona. E a humidade ta inferior as outras.
> tenho um colega tambem ta com problemas parecidos com os meus.
> acho que foram a vida  os sensores da estação.
> A auriol até tinha RS. um amigo meu de electronica tirou-lhe os sensores para dentro de uma caixinha com um fio e fabriquei um RS  e estava a funcionar bem desde Março, até a uns dias atrás .
> ja limpei a RS que tinha muitas cocas e nada ja mudei as pilhas. Alguem me da uma sugestão, se é que tem.



Boas. Eu também tenho uma dessas, e sucedeu o mesmo à cerca de 1 mês, durante um episódio de vento forte deslocou-se um pouco e o vento bateu com ela na parede, nunca mais voltou a ser a mesma, temperaturas bastante elevadas e humidade inferior... Enfim já terminou o ciclo de vida, ainda assim durou 4 anos.. Juntei uns trocados e já recebi hoje a resposta da nautic 21, a sucessora Davis vantage vue será despachada hoje... 
Abraço e boa sorte com a estação..


----------



## Puma (12 Dez 2011 às 22:36)

A famosa Auriol está de volta !


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

Aproveitem a garantia para trocar a estação devido aos problemas que elas têm tido, até já me passou pela cabeça trocar o sensor termo-higro, pois o higrometro perdeu bastante qualidade... eheh


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2011 às 09:16)

Isso é onde?

Edit:já vi que é no Lidl


----------



## Estação SP (15 Dez 2011 às 17:17)

Boas...

Eu em prencipio irei comprar a estaçao meteorologica do lidl
e irei separar o termometro e o hrigrometro da caixinha... e depois se eu os colocar dentro de uma caixinha de metal com uns furos... e colocar dentro do RS nao haverá problemas pois nao?' eles estaram protegidos pela caixa de metal e pelo RS...
Gostava de saber o que acham..

Obrigado!


----------



## Peixe03 (21 Dez 2011 às 22:28)

Norther disse:


> Eu mandei retirar a um amigo que trabalha com electricidade e arranja aparelhos electrónicos o sensor de temperatura e humidade e pus um RS e ate agora estou muito contente, comparo com 2 estações, como a do meteocovilha e difere muito pouco, altitudes diferentes e encostas, distanciamos entre 6 a 7 KM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas,

Sou novo nestas andanças, e adquiri a minha estação só na segunda feira.
E quero agora criar o meu RS.
O que colocas-te no teu? Só o sensor de temperatura e humidade??
Deixas-te a caixinha onde cai a chuva como estava (Original)???


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2011 às 21:41)

Peixe03 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou novo nestas andanças, e adquiri a minha estação só na segunda feira.
> E quero agora criar o meu RS.
> ...



Caro, a "caixinha" onde cai a chuva chama-se pluviometro e como tal foi desenvolvido para recolher e cálcular a quantidade de precipitação. Sendo esse o principal objectivo do aparelho supostamente terá de ficar descoberto numa zona aberta para que a chuva caia lá dentro sem impedimentos.


----------



## iurzarref (28 Dez 2011 às 15:29)

Na Auriol Weather Station, o indicador de vento deve ler-se como vento que sopra de ou para a direcção indicada..?? Obgd


----------



## Estação SP (28 Dez 2011 às 15:43)

A estaçao meteorologica faz a média da direçao do vento que está...


----------



## Geiras (28 Dez 2011 às 16:10)

iurzarref disse:


> Na Auriol Weather Station, o indicador de vento deve ler-se como vento que sopra de ou para a direcção indicada..?? Obgd



Boas

Se o indicador estiver a apontar para Norte, significa que o vento vem de Norte. Se o indicador estiver a apontar para SW significa que o vento vem de SW e por aí fora


----------



## iurzarref (28 Dez 2011 às 17:42)

O que se entende por "indicador apontar" - a parte mais grossa ou a mais fina..??? obgdº


----------



## Estação SP (28 Dez 2011 às 18:16)

Bom.. o indicador é a parte mais grossa que indica o ponto cardial onde o vento se está a deslocar..


----------



## fablept (28 Dez 2011 às 21:40)

Muitas Auriols foram vendidas nas últimas semanas na Europa, no mini-forum que criei para dar apoio às ligações ao PC (Arduino), as visitas ao forum aumentaram mais de 5x nas últimas 2 semanas.

De certeza que é a estação meteorológica mais vendida na Europa, pelo menos na época de Natal

Se alguem quiser substituir alguma coisa da estação:
http://www.multikoeb.dk/ventus-vejrstationer-105

Não sei se enviam para PT.


----------



## iurzarref (28 Dez 2011 às 23:20)

ok.. obgdº, o que se passa é que o meu indicador (a parte mais grossa) aponta para Sul (p.e.) e o cata vento aponta para N...??? por acaso pode ajudar aqui..?? Obgdº


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

iurzarref disse:


> ok.. obgdº, o que se passa é que o meu indicador (a parte mais grossa) aponta para Sul (p.e.) e o cata vento aponta para N...??? por acaso pode ajudar aqui..?? Obgdº



Tens de calibrar o anemómetro. Antes de lhe meteres as pilhas tens de ter o cata-ventos a apontar para Norte, só deixas de segurar no cata ventos a apontar para Norte depois de colocares as pilhas no sensor


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 08:56)

iurzarref disse:


> ... o que se passa é que o meu indicador (a parte mais grossa) aponta para Sul (p.e.) e o cata vento aponta para N...??? por acaso pode ajudar aqui..?? Obgdº



Boas, a mim também me aconteceu o mesmo, fazes o que Geiras disse e deixas o anemómetro e catavento parados cerca de dois minutos, o anemómetro fica calibrado assim que colocas as pilhas, mas a EM só recebe o sinal algum tempo depois. Se houver duvidas coloca-as
Obs. eu para colocar as pilhas, usei um tubo pequeno no torno para segurar os sensores na posição correta, pois pode haver falhas de calibragem se tiveres os sensores "desnivelados".


----------



## fablept (29 Dez 2011 às 17:38)

Outra alternativa é inserir as pilhas no anemometro orientada para Norte, carregar na consola "Channel Search" durante mais de 3 segundos até dar um apito..quando acender a luz vermelha no anemometro, quer dizer que já enviou dados e em principio já podes deixar o anemometro da mão.


----------



## Aguia Azul (30 Dez 2011 às 19:07)

Boa Noite amigos,

Eu sou mais um daqueles que pelo Natal entraram no club Lidl Meteo, como tal a minha experiencia é nula e gostaria de pedir ajuda para tentar resolver uma questão.
A minha estação na zona de previsão do tempo está contantemente a flaxar os icones nuvens,sol e chuva, será que devo fazer algo para que esta indicação se fixe? Obgdo

Feliz ano 2012
JR


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 19:11)

Aguia Azul disse:


> Boa Noite amigos,
> ...A minha estação na zona de previsão do tempo está contantemente a flaxar os icones nuvens,sol e chuva,...Feliz ano 2012
> JR



Isso é normal, os icons são animados  Um bom ano


----------



## Aguia Azul (30 Dez 2011 às 19:24)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Isso é normal, os icons são animados  Um bom ano



Obrigado,mas em como vou saber qual é o real?


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 19:44)

Boas, vais ao manual e vê na secção do barómetro, tens de ajustar pelo Instituto de meteorologia por exemplo depos de ter a pressão calibrada vais ver que fica estável (pag. 58 do manual)


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2011 às 19:47)

Aguia Azul disse:


> Obrigado,mas em como vou saber qual é o real?



Não estou a entender. Aparecem os ícones todos acesos em simultâneo?


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 19:48)

Suponho que moras em Tires, Cascais, tens aí perto Lisboa com 1034 hPa


----------



## Aguia Azul (30 Dez 2011 às 21:03)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Suponho que moras em Tires, Cascais, tens aí perto Lisboa com 1034 hPa



Ok muito obrigado, agora sim, isto estabilizou.


----------



## Baldas (5 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

fablept disse:


> Muitas Auriols foram vendidas nas últimas semanas na Europa, no mini-forum que criei para dar apoio às ligações ao PC (Arduino), as visitas ao forum aumentaram mais de 5x nas últimas 2 semanas.



Boas, estive a ver o teu e outros fóruns sobre a ligação ao Arduino.
Sabes com fazer a ligação via porta de rede e não porta USB?
Sabes que tipo de alteração é necessária fazer ao código do Arduino para efectuar tal ligação? Estas a pensar fazer essa implementação?

Obrigado


----------



## psantos (5 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

amando96 disse:


> Boas, os membros que reportam erros têm wifi, ou antenas de comunicação na proximidade? quem mora na cidade quase decerteza que esses erros são causados por interferencias.\ estações mais caras tipo a davis vantage pro usam frequências duas vezes mais altas.
> as frequencias 434 e 433 Mhz são muito comuns, pois são das poucas frequências livres(que podem ser usadas sem ser necessário licensa do estado).



Nao são assim tao livres como querem fazer crer essas frequências esta alocadas a radioamadores que tem por vezes nessas frequências equipamentos de dados ou telemetria com potencias muito superiores ás utilizadas pela estação, a faixa de frequência dessa banda atribuída aos radioamadores vai desde os 430 aos 440MHz.
Por isso as estações sofrem um pouco com interferências e não podemos reclamar pois essa banda é dos radioamadores pelo contrario eles é que se podem queixar à ANACOM se sofrem interferências das estações tendo nós de vir as desactivar caso isso suceda.

Cumprimentos


----------



## psantos (5 Jan 2012 às 19:18)

KaliKeira disse:


> Não.
> A unica coisa que poderia interferir é a Internet por Wireless, mas já tentei desligar e fazer o procedimento normal para voltar a detectar os aparelhos e nada...



A internet por Wireless não interfere pois são frequências muito distantes, senão vejamos a estação trabalha em 434MHz e o wireless trabalha em 2,4GHz logo é muito improvável que interfiram um no outro.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## psantos (5 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

Puma disse:


> Depende da probabilidade de caírem " coisas " no pluviometro, nomeadamente folhas de árvores, ......
> 
> No meu caso, na medida em que o pluviometro encontra-se no telhado com pouca ou nenhuma probabilidade de caírem  folhas de árvores, ou outras " coisas " não coloquei o filtro.
> 
> ...



Convém deixar colocado para a eventualidade de queda de granizo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (5 Jan 2012 às 20:07)

Baldas disse:


> Boas, estive a ver o teu e outros fóruns sobre a ligação ao Arduino.
> Sabes com fazer a ligação via porta de rede e não porta USB?
> Sabes que tipo de alteração é necessária fazer ao código do Arduino para efectuar tal ligação? Estas a pensar fazer essa implementação?
> 
> Obrigado



Boas..

Eu tive a ideia durante algum tempo..mas quando chega à parte de fazer scripts em PHP (ou outro) entalo completamente, pois não percebo nada do assunto. Tb preciso de um PC 24/7 para o sismometro, por isso tenho a estação lá usando o Cumulus.

Mas a parte de enviar os dados para a rede/net deve ser fácil, basta ter um cartão SD de meia dúzia de mb para guardar os dados e enviar por UTP (talvez) de x em x tempo para a net..agora o script não faço a minima


----------



## Geiras (25 Jan 2012 às 09:36)

A Auriol hoje voltou a fazer-me das suas, 493mm acumulados durante a madrugada de hoje 

Mais um erro, provavelmente de interferências...


----------



## fhff (25 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

Geiras disse:


> A Auriol hoje voltou a fazer-me das suas, 493mm acumulados durante a madrugada de hoje
> 
> Mais um erro, provavelmente de interferências...



A minha também já me fez dessas...e no seguimento desse "fenómeno", deixava de registar a precipitação. Tinha de tirar e voltar a pôr as pilhas para que fizesse novos registos. Sugiro-te que verifiques/testes se o pluviómetro estará a registar a precipitação.

Cumprimentos


----------



## amando96 (25 Jan 2012 às 22:17)

As únicas vezes que me deu precipitação assim abusada foi quando as pilhas estavam mesmo no fim de vida, duraram uns 11 meses(as pilhas que vieram com ela)


----------



## Estação SP (25 Jan 2012 às 22:58)

Boas,

Como agora tenho duas consolas e uma Estaçao Meteorologica, tenho as duas consolas em funcionamento.
Ontem observei que a rajada maxima obtida numa consola foi de 33,9Km/h e na outra foi de 38,9Km/h.

E ja nao é a primeira vez que isto acontece, pois num dia de vento de Nascente uma consola resistou 90Km/h e a outra registou 40Km/h , Mas o que é certo é que a estaçao meteororlogica da gafanha da nazaré (la crosse) resistou 90Km/h, bem isto só pode ter sido interferencias... Nunca estariam 90Km/h, mas sim 40Km/h.

Aqui está Geiras!

Abraço


----------



## Estação SP (29 Fev 2012 às 16:37)

Boa Tarde Pessoal!

A minha primeira Auriol acabei por deicha-la cair e ficou toda partida, e tambem andava sempre a fazer mudificaçoes nela e deu asneira.
E entao comprei uma nova e separei o termometro e o higrometro da caixinha e coloquei num RS, ficam aqui as fotos.







Aqui ficam as ligaçoes do higrometro e do termometro.





Aqui está o RS





Aqui fica o interior do RS





Tenho uma duvida:
Tem mal o RS oscilar com o vento??
É que da-me impressao que oscila um bocado com o vento...

Gostava de saber o que acham, aceitam-se propostas para um melhoramente se for nessecário.

Abraço!


----------



## rodrigoaviador (16 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

Bons dias a todos aqui!!. Bem, moro em Piracicaba, Estado de São Paulo no Brasil, e tenho boas noticias a voces que assim como eu, adiquiriram esta estação, mesmo que de fornecedores diferentes.
A mais de 8 anos, tenho como hobby, meteorológia e avião civil, e já fiz estudos e mais estudos sobre estações, anemometros, higrometros, etc.
bem, em primeiro lugar, vi usuários falando muito sobre a instação perfeita, e devo dizer que eles tem total razão.
1º reparem que a caixinha aonde fica o termo-higrometro da estação, tem os furos de ventilação e uma capa mais fina atraz, porem, aqui na américa do Sul, ela deve ficar rigorozamente apontada para o Sul, e no emisfério norte, para o Norte. ( assim vc evita que os raios solares penetrem nos sensores, e a leitura se torna mais real )
2º nunca se compara vento a mais de 25 metros de distância, pois cada lugar tem sua rajada, direção e media diferente, e muito menos tempeartura.
Vou explicar: A cada 300 pés, temos 1ºC a menos, e se não fizermos as contas da altitudo da estação a se verificar e comparar as temperaturas, tudo vai dar errado, 
3º depende muito, mais muito mesmo do solo aonde a estação está instalada. Se for gramado, claro, a temperatura do ar é bem menor que telhados, asfalto, comcreto etc. ( lembren-se, o ar quente sempre sobe!!!! )
4º não é necessário fazer uma RS, ou abrigo qualquer para o termometro e nem o higrometro, pois a estação não passa de 1ºC de diferença. ( basta estar instalado corretamente, como disse a cima, ou seja... em caso de duvidas, aponte a haste e o braçod o anemometro para o Norte, no hemisfério sul, e para o Sul no hemisfério norte) e reparem a diferença.

Somente a pressão atmosférica pode ser calibrada com cartas do dia ou prognósticos, isso a nivel do mar. ( cada lugar tem sua altitude )

Tenho 2 anemometros, e um de mão, tenho 4 thermo-higrometro ( 2 em RS ) e dois espalhados pela casa. Essa estação, funciona bem, e é bem parata!!!!

desculpem dos erros de escrita


----------



## rodrigoaviador (16 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Bons dias a todos aqui!!. Bem, moro em Piracicaba, Estado de São Paulo no Brasil, e tenho boas noticias a voces que assim como eu, adiquiriram esta estação, mesmo que de fornecedores diferentes.
> A mais de 8 anos, tenho como hobby, meteorológia e avião civil, e já fiz estudos e mais estudos sobre estações, anemometros, higrometros, etc.
> bem, em primeiro lugar, vi usuários falando muito sobre a instação perfeita, e devo dizer que eles tem total razão.
> 1º reparem que a caixinha aonde fica o termo-higrometro da estação, tem os furos de ventilação e uma capa mais fina atraz, porem, aqui na américa do Sul, ela deve ficar rigorozamente apontada para o Sul, e no emisfério norte, para o Norte. ( assim vc evita que os raios solares penetrem nos sensores, e a leitura se torna mais real )
> ...



esqueci rsrsr, aqui na ESALQ, escola de agricultura, temos 4 estações, das bens carinhas, a mais cara custa 5.000 reias, o que daria uns 2000 Euros, e todas tem grandes diferenças, até de 2 graus.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Abr 2012 às 22:02)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> esqueci rsrsr, aqui na ESALQ, escola de agricultura, temos 4 estações, das bens carinhas, a mais cara custa 5.000 reias, o que daria uns 2000 Euros, e todas tem grandes diferenças, até de 2 graus.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (19 Abr 2012 às 12:55)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Bons dias a todos aqui!!. Bem, moro em Piracicaba, Estado de São Paulo no Brasil, e tenho boas noticias a voces que assim como eu, adiquiriram esta estação, mesmo que de fornecedores diferentes.
> A mais de 8 anos, tenho como hobby, meteorológia e avião civil, e já fiz estudos e mais estudos sobre estações, anemometros, higrometros, etc.
> bem, em primeiro lugar, vi usuários falando muito sobre a instação perfeita, e devo dizer que eles tem total razão.
> 1º reparem que a caixinha aonde fica o termo-higrometro da estação, tem os furos de ventilação e uma capa mais fina atraz, porem, aqui na américa do Sul, ela deve ficar rigorozamente apontada para o Sul, e no emisfério norte, para o Norte. ( assim vc evita que os raios solares penetrem nos sensores, e a leitura se torna mais real )
> ...



Legal, boas informações....vc tem site com dados da estação?


----------



## rodrigoaviador (20 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Legal, boas informações....vc tem site com dados da estação?




Infelizmente não, pois não passei ela para o PC, pois seria um preço incompativel. Porem, tenho uma novidade boa a todos.

Todos já vimos e tivemos, ou temos entenas de sinal Digital, ou antenas de tv.

Liguei uma dessas na antena da estação, dentro da caixinha aonde fica o thermo- Higrometro e... Tenho um mega sinal kkkkk dá para se distanciar uns 150 metros kkkk.  e Claro, diminui a interferência.

e se quiserem que tudo fique mais perfeito ainda, coloca uma no receptor tambem.

porem, tenho só um detalhe triste. quando não há vento, ou a temperatura fica muito tempo estável, ela dá valços valores. Ex: LL etc.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (20 Abr 2012 às 18:08)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Legal, boas informações....vc tem site com dados da estação?



Você ligou a sua no PC ????


----------



## rodrigoaviador (27 Mai 2012 às 04:28)

Preciso de ajuda!!!, liguei minha Celestron W 155 em uma arduino... porem, não recebo dados alguns no WSDL. esta ligado o GND na GND da erduino e o DATa na porta 8 da arduino. mais indica DATA insuficiente no WSDL???? o que pode ser. o 5V não liguei porque já está alimentado pela estação.


----------



## fablept (27 Mai 2012 às 20:17)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Preciso de ajuda!!!, liguei minha Celestron W 155 em uma arduino... porem, não recebo dados alguns no WSDL. esta ligado o GND na GND da erduino e o DATa na porta 8 da arduino. mais indica DATA insuficiente no WSDL???? o que pode ser. o 5V não liguei porque já está alimentado pela estação.



Boas.

Como ligaste a estação ao Arduino? Não estou a perceber se fizeste uma ligação directa ou se estás a usar receptor RF..

Cumps.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (27 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Como ligaste a estação ao Arduino? Não estou a perceber se fizeste uma ligação directa ou se estás a usar receptor RF..
> 
> Cumps.



Ok. Fiz assim, tentei com um receptor... não deu certo kkk, então abri a estação e do mesmo transmissor da estação, eu liguei na arduino uno. GND em GND e DATA na porta 2 e também tentei na 8 da arduino. Instalei o WSDL, o arduino bisca o RX, porem... não recebo dados algum.

nao liguei o VCC porque ele está alimentado na estação mesmo, a qual recebe os dados perfeitamente


----------



## fablept (27 Mai 2012 às 23:39)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Ok. Fiz assim, tentei com um receptor... não deu certo kkk, então abri a estação e do mesmo transmissor da estação, eu liguei na arduino uno. GND em GND e DATA na porta 2 e também tentei na 8 da arduino. Instalei o WSDL, o arduino bisca o RX, porem... não recebo dados algum.
> 
> nao liguei o VCC porque ele está alimentado na estação mesmo, a qual recebe os dados perfeitamente



Deverá ser ligado no PIN 8 do Arduino.

Testa a versão 1.32 sem barómetro BMP085:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=35

E usa sempre primeiro o "Serial Monitor" do programa Arduino para ver se obtens dados. Ao abrires o "Serial Monitor" verifica se o baudrate está a 9600.

Depois diz que resultados tens.

Mas deste-me uma excelente ideia, estou sem receptores RF..acho que vou fazer o mesmo e ligar directamente à estação


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 01:50)

fablept disse:


> Deverá ser ligado no PIN 8 do Arduino.
> 
> Testa a versão 1.32 sem barómetro BMP085:
> http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=35
> ...



Muito estranho!!!! tanto com RS 232 Data Loger ou o Serial Monitor,,, nadad de dados recebidos. nada mesmo!!!!!!


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2012 às 02:05)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Muito estranho!!!! tanto com RS 232 Data Loger ou o Serial Monitor,,, nadad de dados recebidos. nada mesmo!!!!!!



Faz upload do código que está no último post deste tópico:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=48&start=50

E diz os resultados.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:10)

fablept disse:


> Faz upload do código que está no último post deste tópico:
> http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=48&start=50
> 
> E diz os resultados.



to fazendo


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:14)

falha


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:16)

estranho, alguns códigos dão falha... estou usando o arduino 1.0.1


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2012 às 02:18)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> falha




Faz download da versão 022:
http://arduino.cc/hu/Main/Software

faz com este


```
/******* Sketch to test Input Capture interrupt handling *********************************
functionality: measure length of pulses on the ICP pin with precision of 0.5 microseconds
Show the min and max pulse widths in microseconds on the serial port

**************************************************************************************************************/
#include <stdio.h>      // for verbose debugging using sprintf

#define icpPin 8        // ICP input pin on arduino
#define outPin 2        // output pin that will shadow the input, can be monitored with a scope

                        // some variables to help see that something is happening in the interrupt handlers
volatile unsigned int Value;     // this stores the current ICR1 value
volatile unsigned int MinValue;   
volatile unsigned int MaxValue;
volatile unsigned int Overflows;
volatile unsigned int PulseCount;


/* Overflow interrupt vector */
ISR(TIMER1_OVF_vect){                 // here if no input pulse detected
   Overflows++;                       // incriment overflow count
}

/* ICR interrupt vector */
ISR(TIMER1_CAPT_vect){
   TCNT1 = 0;                            // reset the counter
   if( bit_is_set(TCCR1B ,ICES1)){       // was rising edge detected ?
        digitalWrite(outPin,HIGH );      // yes, set our output pin high to mirror the input
   }
   else {                                // falling edge was detected
        Value = ICR1;                    // save the input capture value
        digitalWrite(outPin,LOW );       // set our output pin low to mirror the input
        PulseCount++;
        if(Value < MinValue)             // update min or max values as appropriate
            MinValue = Value;
        if (Value > MaxValue)
            MaxValue = Value;   
   }   
   TCCR1B ^= _BV(ICES1);                 // toggle bit value to trigger on the other edge   
}

void setup() {
  Serial.begin (19200);
  pinMode(outPin, OUTPUT);               // declare the ledPin as an OUTPUT
  pinMode(icpPin, INPUT);                // ICP pin (digital pin 8 on arduino) as input
  MinValue =    30000;                   // Initialise with extreme values
  MaxValue =    0;


  TCCR1A = 0 ;                    // this register set to 0!
  TCCR1B =_BV(CS11);              // NORMAL MODE!!, prescaller 8, rising edge ICP1 - this works
  TCCR1B |= _BV(ICES1);           // enable input capture   

  TIMSK1 =  _BV(ICIE1);                         // enable input capture interrupt for timer 1
  TIMSK1 |= _BV(TOIE1);                         // enable overflow interrupt to detect missing input pulses
  Serial.print("Finished setup\r\n");
}

// this loop prints the number of pulses in the last second, showing min and max pulse widths
void loop() {
  char buffer[80];
  // show the captured data, divide pulse widths by 2 to display time in microseconds
  sprintf(buffer,"Got %d pulses: min=%d, max=%d (%d timer overflows)\r\n", PulseCount, MinValue / 2, MaxValue / 2, Overflows);       
  Serial.print(buffer);    // send the info to the serial port
  /* reset variables ready for the next reading */
  PulseCount = Overflows = 0; // reset counts
  MinValue =    30000;        // set values to extremes
  MaxValue =    0;     

  delay(1000); 

}  // wait 1 second for next update
```


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:19)

estou achando que a celestron W155 não envia


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:21)

fablept disse:


> Faz download da versão 022:
> http://arduino.cc/hu/Main/Software
> 
> faz com este
> ...


Há fazer.... tenho que apagar o 1.0.1???


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:25)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Há fazer.... tenho que apagar o 1.0.1???



começou a passar dados.. vou ver melhorrrr


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:27)

recebendo dados pelo data logger... cumulos não mostra nada


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:44)

Versão Cumulos V132 não funciona...... to ficando doido


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 02:53)

fablept disse:


> Faz download da versão 022:
> http://arduino.cc/hu/Main/Software
> 
> faz com este
> ...



é para aparecer tudo codificado ao rodar o serial monitor???


----------



## amando96 (28 Mai 2012 às 09:02)

Mudaste o baud rate na consola?


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 13:12)

amando96 disse:


> Mudaste o baud rate na consola?



não é para ser 9600, pino arduino 8 ????
agor me surgiu uma duvida estranha... o driver instalado é o do arduino 1.0.1
porem, o emulador do arduino é o 022
.. será que é isso???

outra coisa... quando colocado o cumulos 132,nem ao menos pisca a RX.. e o led do pino 13 da arduino fica ligado sem piscar.

não sei mais o que fazer, porque acho que eu sou o unico que não está a receber dados... muito estranho.


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2012 às 14:24)

O problema pode ser de muita coisa..mas sem mais informações não te posso ajudar..

-Estás ligando directamente ao receptor RF da consola (e não o pluviómetro ou anemometro), correcto? De certeza que tens isso bem ligado?
-Que resultados tens no Serial Monitor usando aquele código que meti aqui no forum? Copia para aqui os resultados de 3/4 minutos. Aquele código que dei não é para funcionar com o Cumulus, serve apenas para verificar os dados recebidos pelo PIN 8 do Arduino.
-A que distancia estás a testar? O pluviometro e o anemometro devem estar junto da consola para fazer testes.

Não precisas de mudar o driver quando usas outra versão do Arduino.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 14:40)

fablept disse:


> O problema pode ser de muita coisa..mas sem mais informações não te posso ajudar..
> 
> -Estás ligando directamente ao receptor RF da consola (e não o pluviómetro ou anemometro), correcto? De certeza que tens isso bem ligado?
> -Que resultados tens no Serial Monitor usando aquele código que meti aqui no forum? Copia para aqui os resultados de 3/4 minutos. Aquele código que dei não é para funcionar com o Cumulus, serve apenas para verificar os dados recebidos pelo PIN 8 do Arduino.
> ...



Sim, está ligado diretamente da estação, do receptor ( consola )
Sim, está bem plugado e varias vezes verificado isso.
o anemometro e o pluviometro, estão no telhado, a uns 15 metros da consola. os dados recebidos pelo código que passastes, estõ codificados
EX sfgsty223 aaa
gadtyq n   h334hnwj


Terei que levar um not book para telhado então???


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 14:46)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Sim, está ligado diretamente da estação, do receptor ( consola )
> Sim, está bem plugado e varias vezes verificado isso.
> o anemometro e o pluviometro, estão no telhado, a uns 15 metros da consola. os dados recebidos pelo código que passastes, estõ codificados
> EX sfgsty223 aaa
> ...



mas se vou receber os dados a distancia, qual seria a razão para estarem próximos, se a estação ( consola ) recebe normalmente!!!!

estou na POT COM 24, e ta tudo normal com ela.

o que me entriga, e que ontem, ao desligar o pc, a arduino ficou ligada, e pareci amuito a recebe dados, pois a RX dela, piscava e as vezes, travava, e então voltava a piscar. como se os dados estivessem a ser capturados


----------



## fablept (28 Mai 2012 às 15:50)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Sim, está ligado diretamente da estação, do receptor ( consola )
> Sim, está bem plugado e varias vezes verificado isso.
> o anemometro e o pluviometro, estão no telhado, a uns 15 metros da consola. os dados recebidos pelo código que passastes, estõ codificados
> EX sfgsty223 aaa
> ...



Se estão codificados é porque tens o baudrate errado no Serial Monitor, muda para 19200. Apenas com os dados 3/4 minutos consigo saber se estás a receber ou não pacotes dos sensores.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 17:30)

fablept disse:


> Se estão codificados é porque tens o baudrate errado no Serial Monitor, muda para 19200. Apenas com os dados 3/4 minutos consigo saber se estás a receber ou não pacotes dos sensores.



Hum... mudo aonde, no windows mesmo???

vou fazer isso e copio o resultado para voce.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (28 Mai 2012 às 18:06)

Eis o código

Finished setup
Got 3 pulses: min=4, max=9 (0 timer overflows)
Got 411 pulses: min=0, max=8370 (0 timer overflows)
Got 477 pulses: min=0, max=8374 (0 timer overflows)
Got 492 pulses: min=0, max=8394 (0 timer overflows)
Got 509 pulses: min=0, max=8357 (0 timer overflows)
Got 463 pulses: min=0, max=8401 (0 timer overflows)
Got 484 pulses: min=0, max=8368 (0 timer overflows)
Got 460 pulses: min=0, max=8367 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8377 (0 timer overflows)
Got 418 pulses: min=0, max=16583 (0 timer overflows)
Got 427 pulses: min=0, max=16613 (0 timer overflows)
Got 427 pulses: min=0, max=8396 (0 timer overflows)
Got 426 pulses: min=0, max=8375 (0 timer overflows)
Got 420 pulses: min=0, max=16579 (0 timer overflows)
Got 424 pulses: min=0, max=8401 (0 timer overflows)
Got 420 pulses: min=0, max=8371 (0 timer overflows)
Got 420 pulses: min=0, max=16606 (0 timer overflows)
Got 425 pulses: min=0, max=8389 (0 timer overflows)
Got 415 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 426 pulses: min=0, max=8380 (0 timer overflows)
Got 431 pulses: min=0, max=16558 (0 timer overflows)
Got 404 pulses: min=0, max=8405 (0 timer overflows)
Got 421 pulses: min=0, max=8389 (0 timer overflows)
Got 431 pulses: min=0, max=8381 (0 timer overflows)
Got 445 pulses: min=0, max=8414 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=16617 (0 timer overflows)
Got 414 pulses: min=0, max=8393 (0 timer overflows)
Got 450 pulses: min=0, max=16584 (0 timer overflows)
Got 416 pulses: min=0, max=16554 (0 timer overflows)
Got 427 pulses: min=0, max=16606 (0 timer overflows)
Got 428 pulses: min=0, max=8397 (0 timer overflows)
Got 427 pulses: min=0, max=8370 (0 timer overflows)
Got 454 pulses: min=0, max=16579 (0 timer overflows)
Got 475 pulses: min=0, max=8343 (0 timer overflows)
Got 476 pulses: min=0, max=8366 (0 timer overflows)
Got 486 pulses: min=0, max=8377 (0 timer overflows)
Got 425 pulses: min=0, max=8378 (0 timer overflows)
Got 446 pulses: min=0, max=8361 (0 timer overflows)
Got 430 pulses: min=0, max=8396 (0 timer overflows)
Got 421 pulses: min=0, max=8389 (0 timer overflows)
Got 464 pulses: min=0, max=8363 (0 timer overflows)
Got 510 pulses: min=0, max=8366 (0 timer overflows)
Got 510 pulses: min=0, max=8360 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=16594 (0 timer overflows)
Got 403 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 436 pulses: min=0, max=16625 (0 timer overflows)
Got 407 pulses: min=0, max=8407 (0 timer overflows)
Got 429 pulses: min=0, max=8405 (0 timer overflows)
Got 426 pulses: min=0, max=8388 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8369 (0 timer overflows)
Got 432 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 429 pulses: min=0, max=8400 (0 timer overflows)
Got 412 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 422 pulses: min=0, max=8406 (0 timer overflows)
Got 423 pulses: min=0, max=8391 (0 timer overflows)
Got 406 pulses: min=0, max=8388 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8400 (0 timer overflows)
Got 455 pulses: min=0, max=8375 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8394 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8383 (0 timer overflows)
Got 442 pulses: min=0, max=8395 (0 timer overflows)
Got 535 pulses: min=0, max=8371 (0 timer overflows)
Got 609 pulses: min=0, max=8368 (0 timer overflows)
Got 646 pulses: min=0, max=8357 (0 timer overflows)
Got 616 pulses: min=0, max=8342 (0 timer overflows)
Got 613 pulses: min=0, max=8378 (0 timer overflows)
Got 570 pulses: min=0, max=8376 (0 timer overflows)
Got 705 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 724 pulses: min=0, max=8363 (0 timer overflows)
Got 754 pulses: min=0, max=8379 (0 timer overflows)
Got 637 pulses: min=0, max=8363 (0 timer overflows)
Got 465 pulses: min=0, max=8401 (0 timer overflows)
Got 430 pulses: min=0, max=8380 (0 timer overflows)
Got 424 pulses: min=0, max=8390 (0 timer overflows)
Got 416 pulses: min=0, max=8371 (0 timer overflows)
Got 441 pulses: min=0, max=8370 (0 timer overflows)
Got 463 pulses: min=0, max=16574 (0 timer overflows)
Got 502 pulses: min=0, max=8364 (0 timer overflows)
Got 480 pulses: min=0, max=8613 (0 timer overflows)
Got 480 pulses: min=0, max=16528 (0 timer overflows)
Got 432 pulses: min=0, max=16596 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8371 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8407 (0 timer overflows)
Got 422 pulses: min=0, max=16620 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 445 pulses: min=0, max=8400 (0 timer overflows)
Got 441 pulses: min=0, max=8411 (0 timer overflows)
Got 418 pulses: min=0, max=8387 (0 timer overflows)
Got 432 pulses: min=0, max=8355 (0 timer overflows)
Got 437 pulses: min=0, max=8380 (0 timer overflows)
Got 433 pulses: min=0, max=8381 (0 timer overflows)
Got 430 pulses: min=0, max=16603 (0 timer overflows)
Got 457 pulses: min=0, max=8370 (0 timer overflows)
Got 504 pulses: min=0, max=8365 (0 timer overflows)
Got 494 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 493 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 421 pulses: min=0, max=16554 (0 timer overflows)
Got 443 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 424 pulses: min=0, max=8396 (0 timer overflows)
Got 430 pulses: min=0, max=8423 (0 timer overflows)
Got 446 pulses: min=0, max=8359 (0 timer overflows)
Got 415 pulses: min=0, max=8382 (0 timer overflows)
Got 428 pulses: min=0, max=8383 (0 timer overflows)
Got 427 pulses: min=0, max=16598 (0 timer overflows)
Got 445 pulses: min=0, max=8405 (0 timer overflows)
Got 416 pulses: min=0, max=8395 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=16544 (0 timer overflows)
Got 426 pulses: min=0, max=8393 (0 timer overflows)
Got 448 pulses: min=0, max=16558 (0 timer overflows)
Got 425 pulses: min=0, max=8377 (0 timer overflows)
Got 425 pulses: min=0, max=8406 (0 timer overflows)
Got 436 pulses: min=0, max=8385 (0 timer overflows)
Got 455 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 502 pulses: min=0, max=8374 (0 timer overflows)
Got 466 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 445 pulses: min=0, max=8368 (0 timer overflows)
Got 458 pulses: min=0, max=8366 (0 timer overflows)
Got 455 pulses: min=0, max=8385 (0 timer overflows)
Got 460 pulses: min=0, max=8381 (0 timer overflows)
Got 417 pulses: min=0, max=8431 (0 timer overflows)
Got 463 pulses: min=0, max=8372 (0 timer overflows)
Got 436 pulses: min=0, max=8395 (0 timer overflows)
Got 458 pulses: min=0, max=8396 (0 timer overflows)
Got 499 pulses: min=0, max=8361 (0 timer overflows)
Got 511 pulses: min=0, max=16504 (0 timer overflows)
Got 452 pulses: min=0, max=16617 (0 timer overflows)
Got 439 pulses: min=0, max=8587 (0 timer overflows)
Got 433 pulses: min=0, max=8382 (0 timer overflows)
Got 420 pulses: min=0, max=8375 (0 timer overflows)
Got 428 pulses: min=0, max=8391 (0 timer overflows)
Got 423 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 457 pulses: min=0, max=8398 (0 timer overflows)
Got 412 pulses: min=0, max=8397 (0 timer overflows)
Got 443 pulses: min=0, max=8385 (0 timer overflows)
Got 432 pulses: min=0, max=16637 (0 timer overflows)
Got 409 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 430 pulses: min=0, max=8390 (0 timer overflows)
Got 449 pulses: min=0, max=8395 (0 timer overflows)
Got 432 pulses: min=0, max=16583 (0 timer overflows)
Got 437 pulses: min=0, max=8379 (0 timer overflows)
Got 445 pulses: min=0, max=8408 (0 timer overflows)
Got 452 pulses: min=0, max=8386 (0 timer overflows)
Got 441 pulses: min=0, max=8420 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8399 (0 timer overflows)
Got 441 pulses: min=0, max=8380 (0 timer overflows)
Got 435 pulses: min=0, max=8391 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8377 (0 timer overflows)
Got 423 pulses: min=0, max=16579 (0 timer overflows)
Got 490 pulses: min=0, max=8360 (0 timer overflows)
Got 500 pulses: min=0, max=8380 (0 timer overflows)
Got 483 pulses: min=0, max=8354 (0 timer overflows)
Got 454 pulses: min=0, max=8382 (0 timer overflows)
Got 438 pulses: min=0, max=8377 (0 timer overflows)
Got 492 pulses: min=0, max=16538 (0 timer overflows)
Got 486 pulses: min=0, max=8473 (0 timer overflows)


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2012 às 00:07)

Dá a sensação que estás a receber alguns pacotes, mas duvido muito a qualidade. O truque daquele código é verificar o aumento de "pulses" recebidos coincide com o intervalo de tempo que os sensores transmitem, 31s e 37s.

Recomendo mesmo trazeres os sensores para ao pé do Arduino, e apenas com um sensor ligado fazeres os testes.

-Um receptor RF dos chineses a 15mts de distancia entre paredes sem antena, é praticamente impossível conseguires teres pacotes completos. Todos os códigos fazem checksum, basta teres um bit "0" em vez de "1"..que o Arduino não vai converter o pacote..todos os pacotes tem que ser recebidos em perfeitas condições.
-Os problemas poderão ser imensos, mas descartar a distancia entre o emissor/receptor deverá ser sempre a primeira a testar.
-Não está confirmado que o que estejas a fazer funcione. Uma coisa é retirares o receptor da estação e ligares ao Arduino, outra é funcionares com o receptor ligado ao Arduino e à estação..não sei até que ponto isso é possivel e com que eficácia. E nem sei se é saudável para a estação, um fio no lugar errado e podes muito facilmente queimar um componente.
-Visto que tens já um receptor, recomendo vivamente investir o teu tempo nesse receptor, uma das grandes vantagens é que irás ter independencia entre ligação ao PC e a estação. Se o receptor não funcionar, investe 2/3€ noutro receptor, se possível num bom receptor.



Cumps.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (29 Mai 2012 às 00:07)

logo depois, coloquei a estação ( comsole ) mais perto do receptor, e tive isso.
ai instalei o cumlus 132, data logger e o data loger está a receber, menos o cumulus

Finished setup
Got 0 pulses: min=15000, max=0 (0 timer overflows)
Got 68 pulses: min=4, max=7856 (0 timer overflows)
Got 66 pulses: min=5, max=7817 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=4, max=7816 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7817 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=5, max=7817 (0 timer overflows)
Got 69 pulses: min=4, max=7854 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7820 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=16633 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7816 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=7822 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=4, max=7845 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=7829 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=5, max=7825 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=4, max=7829 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=7816 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=6, max=7945 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=5, max=8785 (0 timer overflows)
Got 72 pulses: min=4, max=8262 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=8449 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=7827 (0 timer overflows)
Got 66 pulses: min=5, max=7816 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=4, max=7815 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=7806 (0 timer overflows)
Got 60 pulses: min=7, max=7810 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=16659 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=16660 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7805 (0 timer overflows)
Got 60 pulses: min=5, max=7787 (0 timer overflows)
Got 64 pulses: min=4, max=7807 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7856 (0 timer overflows)
Got 70 pulses: min=5, max=7849 (0 timer overflows)
Got 72 pulses: min=6, max=8529 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=5, max=7787 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=5, max=7825 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=7798 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=6, max=7813 (0 timer overflows)
Got 68 pulses: min=4, max=7819 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=7815 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=5, max=7817 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=4, max=7835 (0 timer overflows)
Got 66 pulses: min=5, max=7835 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=5, max=7874 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=5, max=7758 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=5, max=7845 (0 timer overflows)
Got 63 pulses: min=4, max=7796 (0 timer overflows)
Got 62 pulses: min=5, max=7817 (0 timer overflows)
Got 69 pulses: min=5, max=7859 (0 timer overflows)
Got 79 pulses: min=5, max=16632 (0 timer overflows)
Got 65 pulses: min=4, max=8241 (0 timer overflows)
Got 61 pulses: min=5, max=16653 (0 timer overflows)
Got 60 pulses: min=8, max=7586 (0 timer overflows)


----------



## rodrigoaviador (29 Mai 2012 às 00:45)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> logo depois, coloquei a estação ( comsole ) mais perto do receptor, e tive isso.
> ai instalei o cumlus 132, data logger e o data loger está a receber, menos o cumulus
> 
> Finished setup
> ...



este é ele ligado a estação


----------



## rodrigoaviador (29 Mai 2012 às 02:02)

0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, w, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0.00,

 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, w, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0.00,

 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, w, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0.00,

 0, 0, 0, 0, 32, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, w, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 419.00,

 0, 0, 0, 0, 62, 0, 0, 0, 80, 19.50, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, w, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 419.00,
 0, 0, 0, 0, 13, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 

 0, 0, 0, 0, 13, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0, 

 0, 0, 0, 0, 13, 0, 0, 0, 00, 0.00, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0.00, 0, 0.00, 0, 0,


----------



## rodrigoaviador (29 Mai 2012 às 15:34)

Estação recebendo dados e cumulus sendo utilizado perfeitamente.... realmente era um erro de transmição devido a Base estar muito perto do PC e o tranmisor longe da estação ( transmisor )


Obrigado por me ajudarem... agora só achar um lugar p/ colocar os dados na net.


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2012 às 17:14)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Estação recebendo dados e cumulus sendo utilizado perfeitamente.... realmente era um erro de transmição devido a Base estar muito perto do PC e o tranmisor longe da estação ( transmisor )
> 
> 
> Obrigado por me ajudarem... agora só achar um lugar p/ colocar os dados na net.



Ainda bem que conseguiste resolver o problema

Estás a usar o receptor da estação ou outro?


----------



## rodrigoaviador (30 Mai 2012 às 02:36)

fablept disse:


> Ainda bem que conseguiste resolver o problema
> 
> Estás a usar o receptor da estação ou outro?



outro receptor. resolvi agora a pouco.

1- comprei 20 metros de fio
2- coloquei o receptor ao lado do transmissor da estação
3- liguei os fios na arduino e cumulu a rodar.

acho que assim, não terei interferencia alguma.

só me resta agora achar um bom lugar para colocar os dados, pois acredito que serão confiaveis.

já que estou com RS, anemometro a 10 metros do solo sem interferencia de arvores, telhados e outros.

o pluviometro está em lugar bem aberto, cerca de 60 metros quadrados e no telhado a 1,2 metros do solo.... como manda o figurino!!!!

os outros instrumentos não vou colocar os dados, pois servirão de calibração e comparação.

apesar que a W155 da celestron tem se comportado direitinho pelos 400 reais que paguei dela... acho que uns 150 Euros

uma davis aquim custa 6.200 reais... la crose não tem por menos de 1.300 reias.

o Dolar aqui gira em torno de 1,80 Reais


----------



## rodrigoaviador (30 Mai 2012 às 02:42)

Dados... inverno Brasileiro bem quentinho

Temperatura máxima as 14:35Hs    29,5 C  
Minima as 06:29   16.1 C

Vento máximo 15,5 km\h as 15:36hs


----------



## rodrigoaviador (31 Mai 2012 às 06:25)

Como coloco os dados na internet????? tenho que criar uma conta na internet???


----------



## rodrigoaviador (5 Jun 2012 às 03:10)

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=-22.709,-47.668&sp=ISOPAULO18


----------



## jpproenca (18 Ago 2012 às 19:49)

Hoje troquei as pilhas do pluviómetro... ao fim de 1 ano e 7 meses de funcionamento contínuo.
Estou a utilizar pilhas alcalinas.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (30 Ago 2012 às 13:09)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> Como coloco os dados na internet????? tenho que criar uma conta na internet???



bom voce tem varias opçoes. 
simples: weatherundeground e pwsweather. cria novo cadastro e atraves do software da estação envia dados para esses sites..
medio: atraves de templates html, monta suas paginas e publica em um site gratuito (xpg, uol,..)
difícil: atraves de templates php, monta suas páginas e publica em um site que aceite PHP (normalmente pago) 

se quiser mais detales , envie uma MP..

chuva aí em Pira??


----------



## rodrigoaviador (20 Set 2012 às 14:56)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> bom voce tem varias opçoes.
> simples: weatherundeground e pwsweather. cria novo cadastro e atraves do software da estação envia dados para esses sites..
> medio: atraves de templates html, monta suas paginas e publica em um site gratuito (xpg, uol,..)
> difícil: atraves de templates php, monta suas páginas e publica em um site que aceite PHP (normalmente pago)
> ...




na verade só ontem kkkk... tava presisando viu!!!!. Vi que tem outra estação ai em Ribeirão. bom saber que o pessoal ai gosta!!

desculpa não ter respondido antes.. estava ocupado em montar antenas para melhorar o sinal recebido da estação... em fim consegui!! 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISOPAULO18

vou deixar só no wunderground po enquanto, no XPG eu estava também, mas resolvi tirar. Dava muitos erros de FTP  conect. 

a ideia agora é guardar grana e comprar outra estação kkkk. 

estou  a usar 2 antenas para receber sinal, uma de 1/4 de onda e uma yagi de 6 elementos que fica como ajuste de banda. até agora sem erros, apenas foram registrados erros na hora da instalação da antena.


----------



## granizus (23 Set 2012 às 01:04)

Boa noite,

Alguém me pode ajudar? Comprei no LIDL, há um ano, uma estação com pluviómetro e anemómtro, mas este último nunca funcionou (não entra em contacto com a estação). Para piorar já na altura da compra alguém cá de casa deitou fora as instruçoes.

Help


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2012 às 02:24)

Devias era ter logo pedido a troca da estação, pois somente do aparelho penso que não é possível.

A minha já lá vão quase 2 anos e ainda funciona bem ^^


----------



## rodrigoaviador (24 Set 2012 às 01:47)

bom, no começo, a minha estava fora também e tinha muito erros, porem funcionou... mas agora olha que loucura... n aarduino, Cumullos, funciona, na estação não kkkkk deve ser erro de transmição mesmo...


----------



## rodrigoaviador (24 Set 2012 às 01:50)

acabo de adquirir uma ProWeatherStation... chega na quarta ou quinta... ai será a Celestron e ela  operando aqui em piracicaba - são paulo - brasil


----------



## rodrigoaviador (26 Set 2012 às 03:18)

Minha WS 1080 chegou.. advinhem... com defeito kkkk não recebe transmição kkkk.. enquanto isso, minha Celestron ( Auriol ou sei lá o que ) está a funconar perfeitamente kkkkk 

amanhã devolvo ela e esperoa troca


----------



## rodrigoaviador (12 Out 2012 às 19:43)

olá pessoal.
Minha WS 1080 está operando desde a quarta - feira e junto com ela minha Celestron W155-0 ou Aureol, é tudo clone mesmo!!!
tenho boas noticias.

Temperatura. Não há erro algum, as 2 operando com diferenças de 0.5 ºC ( lembrando que a minha celestron está na RS e a WS na RS que vem com ela )

Umidade: Também não foi encontrado diferença alguma... 0.3% apenas. ( isso é normal )

Direção do vento. A WS, é muito mai sensivel, porem a Celestron não deixa a desejar.

Velocidade do Vento. a WS é muito sensivel a quarquer rajada ou vento que passe por ela, o que não ocorre na celestron, que só opera acima de 3.5Km/h, o qual é a mesda diferença que dá em relação a WS... EX; tive uma rajada de 35.9Km/h na WS e na Celestron 31.5Km/h. o que deve ser também não tão preocupante, pois isso é normal de uma estção para a outra... 

até mais...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISOPAULO18


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (15 Out 2012 às 12:16)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> olá pessoal.
> Minha WS 1080 está operando desde a quarta - feira e junto com ela minha Celestron W155-0 ou Aureol, é tudo clone mesmo!!!
> tenho boas noticias.
> 
> ...



legal..bom saber


----------



## Geiras (27 Out 2012 às 19:09)

Parece que foi desta que a Auriol encontrou o caminho para o berro final. Desde há 1 semana que ando com valores de temperatura anormais, de um momento para o outro passou a ter 3ºC a mais que o normal, somente porque lhe mudei as pilhas (o que acredito logicamente que o problema não está nas pilhas).

Já troquei as pilhas, ja reiniciei tanto a consola como o sensor e nada.


----------



## Estação SP (27 Out 2012 às 21:32)

Ao mecheres na estaçao e ao desmontares o RS para colocares as pilhas...
Pode se ter danificado alguma ligaçao do termometro 
Agora só desmontando e ver como estao as coisas, pode estar a fazer mal contacto as ligaçoes no termometro e no higrometro têm de estar muito bem efetuadas.


----------



## fablept (28 Out 2012 às 13:39)

Acho que alguem mudou com sucesso o sensor de temperatura da Auriol... sabendo as características do sensor, deve-se encontrar com bastante facilidade e deve custar uns 2/3€.


----------



## rodrigoaviador (31 Out 2012 às 16:52)

que estranho... mas realmente os sensores de temperatura e Umidade da Auriol, Celestron ou sei lá o que, é os mais baratos do mercado...
Porem, a Minha está a operar a 8 meses e até agora não tenho do que reclamar ( está em uma RS ). a unica divergencia que tenho, e que me tira sono, é que a WH 1080, tem 1 grau a mais nas temperaturas agora no verão. 
O anemometro da Auriol ou Celestron ou W 155-0, tem um erro fatal kkkkk. as conchas não suportam rajadas de vento, o que faz ela a me dar dados baixos de rajadas rápidas do vento.

EX: na WH 1080 tive 54.6Km/h... na Celestron 35.6Km/h.... do resto ainda tá tudo normal....
vou estudando e postando.


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Jan 2013 às 17:36)

> /******* Sketch to test Input Capture interrupt handling *********************************
> functionality: measure length of pulses on the ICP pin with precision of 0.5 microseconds
> Show the min and max pulse widths in microseconds on the serial port
> 
> ...



Boa tarde a todos.
É o meu primeiro post aqui.
Adquiri recentemente uma Auriol (lidl) e estou a tentar receber os dados dela pelo Arduino.
O receptor que estou a usar parece não funcionar, mas gostaria de lhes perguntar como interpretar os valores resultantes do programa de teste referido (parcialmente) acima?

O transcrevo abaixo, o que obtenho normalmente. Umas vezes com erros de overflow outras, bastante tempo sem nenhum.



> Got 371 pulses: min=5, max=29816 (21 timer overflows)
> Got 370 pulses: min=4, max=17200 (22 timer overflows)
> Got 431 pulses: min=5, max=18055 (23 timer overflows)
> Got 333 pulses: min=5, max=18214 (25 timer overflows)
> ...



Desde já obrigado


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2013 às 14:57)

Werk_AG disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> É o meu primeiro post aqui.
> Adquiri recentemente uma Auriol (lidl) e estou a tentar receber os dados dela pelo Arduino.
> O receptor que estou a usar parece não funcionar, mas gostaria de lhes perguntar como interpretar os valores resultantes do programa de teste referido (parcialmente) acima?
> ...



Boas..

O receptor RF deverá funcionar a 434Mhz..

Sobre os resultados, convem usares apenas o pluviómetro perto do receptor (1 ou 2 mts no máximo) para fazeres esses testes..e tentar encontrar a cada 31s ou 37s, um valor mais alto de "pulses", a partir daí sabes se estás a receber ou não dados.

Na altura que fazia esses testes, sempre que havia uma transmissão de dados ouvia perfeitamente nas colunas de som..o que ajudava e muito a saber quando é que uma transmissão ocorria.


----------



## Werk_AG (14 Jan 2013 às 19:09)

Obrigado fablept

O receptor que estive a usar nãó será dos mais indicados. Era um daqueles modelos "made in china" de baixo custo, de 433MHz, e não de 433,92Mhz como deveria ser.
Esta semana devo receber um novo receptor, este de boa qualidade, um Aurel RX-4MM5, que segundo informação recolhida, funciona bem para este fim.
Depois de o receber, coloco aqui os resultados, pois parece que uma das dificuldades é o pessoal acertar com o receptor certo.


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

Esse foi o meu problema durante muito tempo, foi não ter atinado inicialmente com o receptor correcto. Pelo menos com o código que escrevi, bastava um bit vir uns milisegundos depois que o código já não conseguia converter os dados correctamente.

Depois diz alguma coisa.

Está a fazer por agora 2 anos que arranjei a estação, e ainda funciona muito bem


----------



## Werk_AG (15 Jan 2013 às 02:17)

Espero ter o receptor até ao final da semana. Sem duvida que depois reporto aqui os resultados. Se funcionar deixo tambem mais alguma info sobre o receptor, pois o mais frustante é não sabermos qual comprar.
Já agora, que receptor está a usar?
É autor de alguns dos "softwares" que encontrei no fórum dedicado às Auriol?

Cumps e obrigado


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Boas @Werk_AG

Só vi a tua msg agora, eu de momento não estou a usar o "datalogger", usava um receptor que funcionava perfeitamente, mas parti o conector da antena.

"Escrevi" o primeiro código, mas recomendo vivamente o uso do código "Cillo273". Acho que a última versão não é compatível com o Cumulus (O Cillo é mais Linux), mas se o serial viewer do código estiver a funcionar correctamente, não é dificil torna-lo compatível com o Cumulus, basta seguir o protocolo do Cumulus que funciona perfeitamente.


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Ola fablept

Obrigado por responder. De momento como software para o Arduino estou a usar o Cumulus_V133_BMP085. Está a funcionar perfeitamente, inclusive a leitura dos barometro BMP085. Assim que puder vou experimentar o Cillo273, parece-me que a ultima versão já é compativel com o Cumulos.

Pelo que digo acima depreende-se que já resolvi os problemas com o receptor, e assim é: Já recebi o novo e este sim, funcionou à primeira. Estou surpreendido com a estabilidade e sencibilidade do mesmo. Está a funcionar com uma simples antena de +-17cm, e raramente perde um pacote de dados. O anemómetro  está a cerca de 17m (duas placas de cimento pelo meio) e o pluviometro a 20m só com um vidro pelo meio. 
O receptor em causa, fabricado pela Aurel, é o modelo RX-4MM5. (posso colocar fotos se necessário)

Devido ao mau tempo dos ultimos dias, e às falhas de energia electrica, não pude vir aqui ao fórum, nem adiantar grande coisa, relativamente à colação online dos dados. Mas irei dando noticias...


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Fev 2013 às 05:07)

Fica aqui informação de dois receptores que funcionam sem problemas, com o software para Arduino Cumulus_V133_BMP085.
Com qualquer versão do software do cillo ainda não consegui receber nada, pelo que devo ser eu a estar a fazer algo de errado.


*Auriel RX-4MM5*







*BX-RM06*


----------



## iurzarref (4 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

Alguém já adquiriu um termómetro adicional exterior RF 434 MHz para esta estação..??

Se afirmativo, podem fazer o favor de me indicar marca, referência e local de aquisição..??

obgdº

IZ


----------



## Werk_AG (4 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

Esta estação aceita mais um receptor de temperatura / humidade externo?

Pelo que tenho lido, o ponto mais fraco desta estação, é precisamente os dados do sensor de temperatura humidade: perca de fiabilidade com o passar do tempo, e o facto dos sensores não estarem num RS, poderem fornecer dados com menor precisão. Já li tambem que a abordagem de alguns utilizadores foi a de retirarem os sensores da estação e colocá-los num RS de fabrico caseiro.
De momento estou a tentar outra abordagem: Construir um RS com um sensor de temperatura / humidade de maior fiabilidade (DTH22) ligado a um arduino que lê os dados e depois os envia atravez de um emissor de RF.
O codigo arduino para o emissor está praticamente pronto tendo já feito alguns testes com exito.
Do lado do receptor estou a usar uma versão modificada do software arduino Cumulus_V133_BMP085, que continua a receber os dados normais da estação, mas substitui os dados da tempratura / humidade do sensor original, pelos recebidos do sensor extra.
Quando tudo estiver pronto, faço intenção de publicar todo o projecto.

Possivelmente vou precisar de ajuda dos mais entendidos para alguns pormenores...

É minha intenção que o modulo extra, para além do envio de temperatura / humidade, envie tambem dados de um sensor de radiação solar e de UV B (tambem eles ligados ao mesmo arduino), mas o ficheiro easyweather.dat não tem campos para esses dados... e não sei como colocá-los no CUMULOS. No entanto algumas estações mais recentes que usam o mesmo formato de ficheiro, já incluem esses dados (no software do cillos estão lá referencias ao solar data)... ainda muito por estudar, é o que é! 

Desculpem a longa intervenção... como já perceberam, sou novinho em tudo isto!


----------



## fablept (4 Fev 2013 às 23:00)

Boas.

Em alternativa ao Cumulus tens o WSDL que tem leitura directa e permite a leitura de múltiplos sensores, ainda dediquei-me um bocado a criar um protocolo de comunicação com o autor do WSDL..funcionava bem (alguns problemas com leituras de pressão), mas nunca mais dei uma vista de olhos.

Sobre o sensor de humidade/temperatura, sem rs, os valores da temperatura sobem para valores irreais ao sol, mas à noite ou à sombra os valores são muito parecidos com as estações oficiais. Ocorre uns ocasionais erros de leitura tanto na estação como na leitura RF (mesmo com checksum), mas no código podes sempre fazer um controlo de leitura, ex (dados por alto): 

Se a última e a penúltima leitura tiver uma diferença <3º ou 20%, deixa passar os dados, caso contrário continua com a última leitura correcta. Claro que convem contruir melhor o_ if_ ou _case_, senão o código não deixa passar dados


----------



## Werk_AG (6 Fev 2013 às 15:43)

fablept, obrigado pelas dicas.

Já andei a dar uma olhada pelo WSDL, pareceu-me interessante. Vou fazer mais umas experiências assim que tiver mais um arduino, pois por agora não queria usar o que está a funcionar com o Cumulos.


----------



## Werk_AG (19 Fev 2013 às 02:18)

fablept disse:


> ... dediquei-me um bocado a criar um protocolo de comunicação com o autor do WSDL..funcionava bem (alguns problemas com leituras de pressão), mas nunca mais dei uma vista de olhos.



Será que está a falar do codigo "WSDL and Cumulus Version 0.1"?
Tenho andado a dar uma olhada por ele, para estudar a implementação do protocolo generico de comunicação com o WSDL.

Estive a tentar reacordar um topico com mais de dois anos no Fórum do Cumulos, no qual se comentava a extensão das possibilidades do ficheiro easywether.dat acrescentando campos para sensores extra. Apesar do Steve parecer aberto à ideia, na verdade não me parece que a coisa avançe, pelo menos num curto espaço de tempo, pelo que estou a voltar-me para o WSDL, apesar de achar o Cumulos fantástico.


----------

